# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  On voit des trucs des fois, on se demande ...

## Jipt

Yop !

Tout est dans l'image  ::calim2::   ::cry::  



[HS] Dsol pour "*.. ..*" dans le titre, j'aurais prfr "*...*" mais l'diteur du forum ne veut pas... [/HS]

----------


## lper

Dsol,  part peut-tre la petite faute, je vois pas ce qui te met dans cet tat... ::?:

----------


## Auteur

> Dsol,  part peut-tre la petite faute, je vois pas ce qui te met dans cet tat...


quand tu vois la faute sur un cran 82cm a doit piquer les yeux  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Dsol,  part peut-tre la petite faute, je vois pas ce qui te met dans cet tat...


C'est la seconde (en esprant que ce n'est pas la deuxime) fois que je remarque ce genre d'horreur, mais impossible de la "replayer"  l'poque (septembre, environ) : ils avaient d se rendre compte, et l'ont supprime.




> quand tu vois la faute sur un cran 82cm a doit piquer les yeux


Grave !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Ah, j'en ai une autre, et l, carrment sur la tl nationale  une heure de trs grande coute (20h40 environ).



Tout fout vraiment la camp, moi j'dis  ::roll:: 

Fallait la voir, celle-ci, parce que si j'ai recadr l'image pour cibler l'horreur, en bas y avait pas plus de matire, donc vous faites avec.

Et pour ceux qui ne trouveraient pas, une piste : tudiez ma signature...

----------


## Jipt

Allez, faut pas mollir, a vient de tomber au jt de la 3, vers 19h35 environ :



Ah, la disparition du trait d'union... 
La terrible et nfaste influence des jeunes graphistes incultes qu'on retrouve un peu partout sur plein de sites  grands coups de boutons  _Qui sommes nous ?_ ...

----------


## Jipt

Je sais pas si c'est l'actualit ou la pression urgente, mais du coup a s'arrange pas...

Et l, franchement, perso je trouve que a la fout mal, mme s'il n'y a que moi qui l'ai remarqu (et sans doute les vieux graphistes de l'ancienne cole)

----------


## lper

> Je sais pas si c'est l'actualit ou la pression urgente, mais du coup a s'arrange pas...
> 
> Et l, franchement, perso je trouve que a la fout mal, mme s'il n'y a que moi qui l'ai remarqu (et sans doute les vieux graphistes de l'ancienne cole)

----------


## lper

> Tout fout vraiment l*a* camp, moi j'dis


Et mme toi des fois... ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Et mme toi des fois...


Bien vu !

Et + 1 pour toi, du coup.

Ce qui prouve bien que mme en se relisant, il y a parfois des trucs qui passent  travers, d'o l'intrt du correcteur en bout de chane, mtier qui a tendance  disparatre... 

Bon, j'ai honte et je ne peux plus diter ce maudit post,  ::cry::

----------


## lper

> Bien vu !
> 
> Et + 1 pour toi, du coup.


Merci  ! :8-): 




> Bon, j'ai honte et je ne peux plus diter ce maudit post,


Meuh non.... ::calin::

----------


## Jipt

Saluttouss,

on parle beaucoup du D-Day en ce moment, normal, c'est de saison  ::mrgreen:: 

Sauf qu'il y en a qui racontent des trucs, on se demande o ils vont les chercher. 
Exemple sur la page http://www.france3.fr/emissions/thal...ation-neptune/, o l'on peut lire :



> 1213 btiments de guerre ( 7 cuirasss, 23 croiseurs, 105 destroyers, 63 frgates, 142 corvettes, 287 dragueurs de mines, 58 groupes de lutte anti-sous-marine), 736 navires auxiliaires, 864 navires marchands et 2 600 barges de dbarquement, soit au total* 6 939* navires , sont [...]


Alors, 
      7 cuirasss
+  23 croiseurs
+ 105 destroyers
+  63 frgates
+ 142 corvettes
+ 287 dragueurs de mines
+  58 groupes de lutte anti-sous-marine
---------------------------------------
= 785 et pas 1213 !

Ensuite,
 1 213 btiments de guerre
+   736 navires auxiliaires
+   864 navires marchands
+ 2 600 barges de dbarquement
------------------------------
= 5 413 et pas 6 939 !

Et si l'on prend 785 au lieu de 1 213, on tombe  4 985 seulement...

Et encore, je ne vous parle pas des fautes d'accentuation sur la page principale, mme qu'ils ont invent un truc qui n'existe pas en franais, si si ! : ** 
Je leur ai crit hier matin, rien de chang ce soir...

Si c'est pas du foutage de gueule, a  ::massacre::

----------


## foetus

> Si c'est pas du foutage de gueule, a


Non un emploi quota de dficient mental qui rapporte un peu  ::whistle::

----------


## Jipt

Allez, une ch'tite image toute frache du jt d'hier soir :



Vous voyez un trait d'union, vous ?


Et hier matin, dans un vieux magazine d'aviation dans la salle d'attente du toubib, des trucs genre



> Cette une ide...
> Il est question dvaluer les performances...


Magnifiques, non ?

----------


## Auteur

> S
> Alors, 
>       7 cuirasss
> +  23 croiseurs
> + 105 destroyers
> +  63 frgates
> + 142 corvettes
> + 287 dragueurs de mines
> +  58 groupes de lutte anti-sous-marine
> ...



Tu n'as pas compris c'est 785 selon la police et 1213 selon les syndicats. Mme chose en dessous : 5413 selon la police et 6939 selon les syndicats.
Et selon l'arme, on ne sait pas. C'est class secret dfense.

 ::dehors::

----------


## f-leb

> Ce qui prouve bien que mme en se relisant, il y a parfois des trucs qui passent  travers, d'o l'intrt du correcteur en bout de chane, mtier qui a tendance  disparatre...


Toi tu vas tout de suite cliquer sur le deuxime lien dans ma signature ::mouarf:: .

J'attends ton MP de candidature avec impatience ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> Toi tu vas tout de suite cliquer sur le deuxime lien dans ma signature .


Mme pas besoin de le cliquer, lire son intitul suffit  comprendre de quoi il est question  :;): 




> J'attends ton MP de candidature avec impatience


Oui mais non.
Je comprends ta demande, je sais qu'il y a un besoin, mais...

Je m'y suis un peu essay, il y a quelques mois, d'une manire pas trs protocolaire et un peu informelle, un peu  l'arrache, et j'ai pu constater que ce n'tait pas un truc pour moi : 
en gros, c'est parti d'une discussion technique suite  un post, et on a  remont  tout a avec LibreOffice, on s'est relu et corrig, on a modifi des trucs et des machins, on s'est relu et recorrig, a n'en finissait pas.

De plus il y aurait un boulot dment et (pour moi) compltement dcourageant : je suis dj dsespr quand je lis certains posts ici, mais aussi les crits d'auteurs qui crivent bien en gnral et se vautrent quand mme dans de telles chausse-trappes qu' chaque fois je me demande comment ils font.
Un exemple tout simple avec tous ceux qui confondent le verbe  avoir  et la prposition    : a m'interpelle, a me dprime, et je me demande toujours comment/pourquoi ils vont chercher ce petit    en haut du clavier quand ils ont un grand  a  sous le doigt. 
Un grand mystre pour moi, qui me montre l'inutilit de mon avatar et de ma signature  ::calim2:: 

Ah, il y a aussi tous ceux qui crivent  _ne me parlez pas de mes fautes_  ou similaire, genre   _j'cris comme un porc et je te merde_ , en tout cas c'est comme a que je le traduis, pour moi c'est un tel manque de respect d'autrui que j'aimerais bien les empltrer... Tu vois le souci ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Par ailleurs,  partir de la semaine prochaine je vais avoir un taf perso nooooooorme qui va m'occuper pendant des semaines, peut-tre des mois...

Enfin, je ne suis pas plus fiable : me suis rendu compte, aprs un petit incident cardiaque en fvrier, que la vie ne tenait qu' un fil, pilot par le destin et que, bon, a serait dommage de dmarrer des trucs si par hasard tout devait s'interrompre d'un coup... Je n'ai plus 20 ans, donc statistiquement il ne faut pas parier sur moi.

Tout ce qu'il me reste, c'est poster un coup de gueule ici, de temps en temps, quand je tombe sur une horreur.
Merci nanmoins de ta proposition.

----------


## Auteur

::calin::  Jipt
J'avais relev galement *des horreurs sur le forum*. Elles n'ont pas encore disparu et je vois de plus en plus souvent _click_  la place de _clic_ et _(d)connection_  la place de _(d)connexion_.

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bonjour,

Moi, c'est quand je suis pris  subir vos versions franaises que je saute au plafond. Par exemple, les classiques : mozeure, (mother), brozeure, (brother), sansqueguiving,  (Thanskgiving), srimailleaillande, (Three Mile Island) etc.

Murtaugh (Meurt) qui devient murtofe;

Sayer (une variante de Sawyer) qui devient seilleur,

Cleveland qui devient clvelande

etc...

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour,
> Moi, c'est quand je suis pris  subir vos versions franaises que je saute au plafond. Par exemple, les classiques : mozeure, (mother), brozeure, (brother), sansqueguiving,  (Thanskgiving), srimailleaillande, (Three Mile Island) etc.
> Murtaugh (Meurt) qui devient murtofe;
> Sayer (une variante de Sawyer) qui devient seilleur,
> Cleveland qui devient clvelande
> etc...


Dsol, tout le monde n'a pas la chance de grandir dans un pays bi-culturel.

----------


## foetus

> Pas compris. Lien ?


C'tait une petite blagounette  ::wow:: 

Korn un groupe de no-mtal (celui qui a cre le genre si je ne dis pas de btises) et qui inversait le R.
Et aprs un certain nombre de groupes de musique ont repris l'ide.

Un petit aperu: a.d.i.d.a.s.

@Zirak:  ::ccool::

----------


## Zirak

> (celui qui a cre le genre si je ne dis pas de btises)


Oui, eux et Deftones entre autres (mme si Deftones existait depuis quelques annes (88), ils ont sortis leur dmo en mme temps (93) mais Korn a sorti son 1er album un an avant Deftones).

----------


## Jipt

> "On n'est pas ns ..." ou " On n'est pas n ..." ?


Ah je ne risquais pas de la voir, j'ai abord le sujet avec le N invers en tte et je cherchais un rapport  ::oops:: 
Alors oui, c'est une bonne question




> PRONOM INDFINI
> Si  on  ne dsigne personne en particulier, si on peut le remplacer par  tout le monde , il est alors pronom indfini. Dans ce cas, adjectifs et participes passs ne saccordent pas.
> Ex. : On est heureux quand un gain inattendu vient nous surprendre.
> Ex. : Cest pour cette raison que lon est encourag  suivre un cours de premiers soins.
> 
> PRONOM PERSONNEL
> Mais si  on  remplace un pronom personnel (je, tu, il, elle, nous, vous, ils, elles) ou des personnes bien identifies, il faudra songer  accorder en genre et en nombre les adjectifs ou les participes passs qui y sont rattachs tout en respectant les rgles de laccord des participes passs.
> Ex. : Paul et moi, on est maris depuis dj un an. (remplace  nous )
> Ex. : Avec les filles de lquipe de volley-ball, on est alles jouer aux quilles.
> ...


source





> C'tait une petite blagounette 
> 
> Korn un groupe de no-mtal (celui qui a cr le genre si je ne dis pas de btises) et qui inversait le R.
> Et aprs un certain nombre de groupes de musique ont repris l'ide.]


Ah oui, comme certaines marques de fringues aussi ! a fait chbran  ::mouarf:: 




> Un petit aperu: a.d.i.d.a.s.


a fait du bien quand a s'arrte, quand mme  ::ptdr::

----------


## foetus

> source


C'est moche  ::?:   :8O: 

Autant dire carrment "Nous ne sommes pas ns ...": au moins on lve lambigut  ::sleep:: 
Ahahahahah ces rappeurs (mme si la phrase vient de IAM et dans leur meilleure priode) qui ne savent pas parler  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

> Pas compris. De quel lien parle-tu ? Un machin cliquable ou une  relation  ?


En fait, j'ai rien dit... Pour une raison que j'ignore, firefox ne m'affichait pas les images hier soir...

----------


## tatayo

Kropernic => Si a te rassure, I.E. n'affiche aucune image dans son message, hier je pensais que Jipt avait oubli de joindre l'image...

Tatayo.

----------


## Auteur

> En fait, j'ai rien dit... Pour une raison que j'ignore, firefox ne m'affichait pas les images hier soir...





> Kropernic => Si a te rassure, I.E. n'affiche aucune image dans son message, hier je pensais que Jipt avait oubli de joindre l'image...
> 
> Tatayo.


il y a eu effectivement *un bug* hier soir qui a touch tout le forum. A priori tout est rentr dans l'ordre.

----------


## Jipt

> Kropernic => Si a te rassure, I.E. n'affiche aucune image dans son message, hier je pensais que Jipt avait oubli de joindre l'image...
> 
> Tatayo.


Bah nan, mais effectivement j'ai eu moi aussi un petit problme : il m'a fallu annuler ma premire insertion (la bote de dialogue) qui ne me permettait pas d'insrer l'image dans le texte, mais en recommenant ce fut tout bon !

Bizarre le comportement de ce bug...

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Aprs les libations, retour aux proccupations  ::mrgreen:: 

D'abord j'ai dcouvert en fouinant qu'on pouvait inverser d'une autre manire (ben oui, suffisait d'y penser) :



mais galement que a continue d'tre utilis ; hier soir aux infos dans un docu sur une assoss' de quartier, voil ce qu'il y avait sur leurs gilets jaunes fluo et leurs T-shirts :



S'il s'agissait juste de faire genre, le graphiste aurait pu inverser le B, le L, le E mais non, il s'est concentr sur le N. Curieux, moi j'dis.

----------


## Auteur

moi, je dis que le graphiste a transform le "x" en "+" par une rotation de 45

 ::dehors::

----------


## foetus

Si Jipt passe ici  ::mrgreen:: , avec les liquidations de Charlie Hedbo ce 7 janvier 2015 on parle d'hommes *en*cagouls

Encagouler ou cagouler?

J'ai vu vite fait sur les Internets que cagouler (le verbe) n'existe pas  ::weird::  et qu'encagouler  un sens de "mettre dedans": englu, endimanch... emmancher

----------


## loufab

Surement une contraction des deux vocables ; Cagoul et Enculer.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Si Jipt passe ici , avec les liquidations de Charlie Hedbo ce 7 janvier 2015 on parle d'hommes *en*cagouls
> 
> Encagouler ou cagouler?
> 
> J'ai vu vite fait sur les Internets que cagouler (le verbe) n'existe pas  et qu'encagouler  un sens de "mettre dedans": englu, endimanch... emmancher



Moi je dirais "cagouls" aussi (bien que cela doit surement tre un abus de langage aussi pour gagner du temps pour ne pas dire "2 hommes portant des cagoules")

----------


## foetus

> Moi je dirais "cagouls" aussi (bien que cela doit surement tre un abus de langage aussi pour gagner du temps pour ne pas dire "2 hommes portant des cagoules")


C'est cela que j'ai compris avec ma recherche rapide  ::mrgreen:: : le bon franois c'est "porter des cagoules"
Et les 2 verbes cagouler et encagouler sont des usages communs - populaires.
Et c'est pour cette raison que c'est la fte du slip dans les dictionnaires  ::mrgreen:: : soit 1 apparait et pas l'autre soit vice et versa soit les 2.

----------


## Jipt

> Si Jipt passe ici , avec les liquidations de Charlie Hedbo ce 7 janvier 2015 on parle d'hommes *en*cagouls


Ouais, Jipt il passe par ici mais il t'avouera qu'il n'a franchement pas le moral depuis hier 11 h 50, quand il a appris la nouvelle aux infos de FIP.

Un journal qui m'a accompagn depuis le dbut des '70, a fait un bout quand mme... Alors bon, je suis sans voix, sans nergie, sans moral,  +...

----------


## Jipt

_Pendant les attentats le spectacle continue..._

Midi-Libre d'aujourd'hui :



Ch'suis cool, je ne relve pas l'apostrophe  chiure de mouche  et les guillemets lamentables, preuve d'un logiciel PAO mal paramtr  ::furax:: .

Par contre, question bte : pourquoi des guillemets dans cette phrase ? Et hier dans les bandeaux de BFMTV et/ou d'iTl, il y en avait  toutes les sauces,  la limite on ne comprend plus rien...  ::roll::

----------


## pcaboche

> Par contre, question bte : pourquoi des guillemets dans cette phrase ? Et hier dans les bandeaux de BFMTV et/ou d'iTl, il y en avait  toutes les sauces,  la limite on ne comprend plus rien...


Parce que c'est une citation...

Le journaliste ne fait que rapporter les propos de Jean-Michel Renaud de manire directe.
Le morceau de phrase originale est mis entre guillemets :
- Jean-Michel Renaud : "J'ai pas peur"
- Journal :  Jean-Michel Renaud n'a "pas peur" 

Aprs, tu peux aussi supprimer un passage ou au contraire, rajouter du contexte.

Pour supprimer un passage, on utilise : (...)

Pour rajouter du contexte, on met entre crochets. Exemples d'utilisation :
- remplacer un pronom personnel ("Il") par le nom de la personne ("[Jean-Michel] n'a pas peur.")
- rajouter une information, comme par exemple la fonction de la personne ("[le caricaturiste] Jean-Michel n'a pas peur.")
- pour rajouter une note, notamment une note du traducteur ("[NdT: ...]")

En rsum :
- les guillemets sont l pour indiquer qu'il s'agit d'une citation
- si on enlve un passage ou qu'on ajoute du contexte, on l'indique par (...) ou []

Et c'est vrai qu' ce train l, on ne comprend vite plus rien...

----------


## foetus

> - remplacer un pronom personnel ("Il") par le nom de la personne ("[Jean-Michel] n'a pas peur.")


Je me coucherai moins bte ce soir:  ::wow:: 

Cela fait des annes que je me demande (sans chercher  ::aie:: ) pourquoi les journalistes mettent entre crochet le sujet d'une phrase  ::koi::  (et donc si on le retire, on n'a plus de phrase)

----------


## pcaboche

> Je me coucherai moins bte ce soir: 
> 
> Cela fait des annes que je me demande (sans chercher ) pourquoi les journalistes mettent entre crochet le sujet d'une phrase  (et donc si on le retire, on n'a plus de phrase)


 ::yaisse2::   ::lahola:: 

J'ai failli ne pas mettre ces explications (car a n'a rien  voir avec la question de Jipt). Et puis je me suis dit "oh, je vais les mettre quand mme. On ne sait jamais, cela pourra ventuellement servir  quelqu'un...".  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Y a cette pub qui tourne, sur le forum ; faudrait leur dire de mettre en place une section  Graphisme et typographie ,  moins que les *applications mobiles* ne soient vraiment le parent pauvre  ::ptdr:: 


Et c'est curieux, quand je tape  *genie*  dans l'diteur de mon navigateur, a me le souligne avec les vaguelettes rouges...

----------


## loufab

Essaye avec Gnie.
Ce n'est pas DEVELOPPEZ qui cre les pub elles sont envoyes depuis une rgie.

----------


## Jipt

> Essaye avec Gnie.


Sans blague ?  ::ptdr:: 




> Ce n'est pas DEVELOPPEZ qui cre les pub elles sont envoyes depuis une rgie.


Oui je sais a.
Ce n'est pas contre le  support  que je m'insurge (encore que, le support devrait filtrer, mha), c'est contre la perte de culture gnralise et en constante augmentation, et sa diffusion en forme de tache d'huile...

----------


## Jipt

Oh ben c'est riche, aujourd'hui !



C'est l'emploi qui est visible ?

Quatre millions visiteurs... Manque pas un mot, l ? Ils se relisent  la rgie ?

----------


## loufab

J'tais certain que a te ferait poiler !  ::ptdr:: 
Je dplore galement ce pourrissement gnralis de la culture. Tu remarqueras que je ne suis pas un maitre Capello mais pourtant j'essaye de respecter les autres en ne leur imposant pas une criture de merde.

Il est vrai que c'est de plus en plus lourd de publier un article :
Cette anne 0 pour moi uniquement d au contrainte de la correction, d'abord on commence par valider le cot technique, puis le cot orthographique (l ok), puis tes tournures de phrases, tout a sur fond de "anti-pro Office MsOffice MAc Office Latex..." 

Et  cot de a la publication de pubs remplies de fautes normes, que mme ma fille qui est en CM1 ne fait pas, est totalement libre.

----------


## loufab

En plus de fautes ils font aussi des coquilles typo... La relecture chez eux ne semble pas tre un poste important.

----------


## Jipt

> En plus de fautes ils font aussi des coquilles typo... La relecture chez eux ne semble pas tre un poste important.


 ::ptdr:: 
Vivement le 25, que cette *joure* soit passe  ::mouarf:: 

Et sinon, a c'est pas mal (journal d'Arte tout  l'heure), on dirait du Jamel Debbouze, allez-y, essayez de le prononcer :



 ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Et sinon, a c'est pas mal (journal d'Arte tout  l'heure), on dirait du Jamel Debbouze, allez-y, essayez de le prononcer :


"s*i*t*i*gmat*i*sation"... (avec l'accent qui va bien...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Jipt

a ne s'arrange pas, dans la presse en ligne :


source

----------


## pcaboche

> En plus de fautes ils font aussi des coquilles typo... La relecture chez eux ne semble pas tre un poste important.


Sur leur site internet :



> *Quelque* soit  votre orientation au sein de l'ESGI, ...


 ::roll:: 
http://www.esgi.fr/ecole-formation-i...ign-paris.html




> Et sinon, a c'est pas mal (journal d'Arte tout  l'heure), on dirait du Jamel Debbouze, ...


En fait, j'ai toujours cru que c'tait un nom  particule...
Parce que Jamel Debbouze, c'est un comique de Mer**...

----------


## Kreepz

> a ne s'arrange pas, dans la presse en ligne :
> 
> 
> source


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mme si je ne suis pas un as de l'orthographe, je voie de plus en plus de fautes dans des articles en ligne, notamment de la presse et c'est moche!  ::lol::

----------


## lper

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mme si je ne suis pas un as de l'orthographe, je voi*e* de plus en plus de fautes dans des articles en ligne, notamment de la presse et c'est moche!


Et de la grammaire non ? ::mouarf::

----------


## loufab

A la diffrence que Kreepz signale qu'il n'est pas un as de l'orthographe (sous-entendu "et de la grammaire") et que son mtier n'est pas d'crire des articles pour la presse. Il est donc doublement excus pour cette malheureuse coquille.  :;): 

Moi non plus ce n'est pas mon mtier et je ne suis pas un as.

----------


## Jipt

Moi non plus ce n'est pas mon mtier, mais c'est une passion !

----------


## Kreepz

> Et de la grammaire non ?


Aussi  ::lol::   ::aie::   ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Ben oui, ces nazes nous ont aussi flingu le correcteur...



Page 7 du numro 1178...

----------


## pcaboche

> Ben oui, ces nazes nous ont aussi flingu le correcteur...
> 
> 
> 
> Page 7 du numro 1178...


Pauvre Charlie Hebdo...
Aprs l'assaut des extrmistes islamistes, voil qu'il va subir une descente des "grammar nazies"...

----------


## foetus

J'ai pens  Jipt dans le mtro [parisien]  :;):   :;): 



dit: Mme en regardant les Inconnus: c'est ton destin  ::wow::  ( 1 minute 11)

----------


## Jipt

> Pauvre Charlie Hebdo...
> Aprs l'assaut des extrmistes islamistes, voil qu'il va subir une descente des "grammar nazies"...


_Qui aime bien chtie bien_
 ::P: 




> J'ai pens  Jipt dans le mtro [parisien]  
> 
> 
> 
> dit: Mme en regardant les Inconnus: c'est ton destin  ( 1 minute 11)


Tu crois qu'il y en a qui ont compris ?  _Ben koi C pas com' sa qu'sascrit ?_ 
Excellents, les Inconnus !  :+1: 


Allez, back to the vraies valeurs (docu d'Arte hier soir) du bon vieux temps (j'adorais ces jeux, ceci explique peut-tre cela...) :



Et un bocal trouv dans une cuisine, esprons que les morceaux ne seront pas trop durs  ::mouarf::  :



Bon dimanche,

----------


## pcaboche

> Et un bocal trouv dans une cuisine, esprons que les morceaux ne seront pas trop durs  :
> 
> 
> 
> Bon dimanche,


a me rappelle un dialogue du film "La famille Addams" (1991) :
_- ce sont des gteaux de Scout
- il y a des vrais morceaux de Scout dedans ?_

Une ligne de dialogue prononce par le petite Christina Ricci (qui a bien grandi depuis).

Le dialogue original :



> Girl Scout: Is this made from real lemons? Wednesday: Yes. 
> Girl Scout: I only like all-natural foods and beverages, organically grown, with no preservatives. Are you sure they're real lemons? 
> Pugsley: Yes. 
> Girl Scout: Well, I'll tell you what. I'll buy a cup if you buy a box of my delicious Girl Scout cookies. Do we have a deal? 
> Wednesday: Are they made from real Girl Scouts?

----------


## Jipt

Une curiosit typographique, aujourd'hui, et,  mon avis, une raret : la rue n'est pas rare, en typo, mais deux rues parallles, a, c'est pas banal :



J'avais la flemme de scanner (et risquer d'esquinter le bouquin) alors j'ai reconstitu  l'identique avec la police la plus approchante possible. Mais l'effet est encore plus marqu sur l'original (le deuxime  _que_  y est mieux align) !

----------


## Auteur

> la rue n'est pas rare, en typo, mais deux rues parallles, a, c'est pas banal


j'avoue ne pas avoir compris, c'est quoi une rue en typo ?  ::oops:: 
L'image montre un alignement du mot "que" c'est ce que tu voulais mettre en vidence ?

----------


## Deuzz

> j'avoue ne pas avoir compris, c'est quoi une rue en typo ?


Non, une "rue" en typographie c'est lorsque les espaces sont aligns et semblent partager le texte en deux blocs.

----------


## foetus

::mrgreen::  Auteur est, comment dire, est  la rue  ::mrgreen::  

 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Et plus prcisment, 




> *Lzarde*, n.f (ou) *rue*, n.f (ou) *chemine*, n.f.  (ts) Alignement mal venu despaces les unes sous les autres dans un texte et qui donne limpression dune colonne de blanc :  Les lzardes sont zigzaguantes, les rues sont obliques, les chemines sont verticales. (...) ce sont des lignes blanches (causes par les espaces intermots) qui semblent sparer une portion de texte en deux ou plusieurs morceaux  (RAMAT).


source

Et si vous voulez voir des images, cette requte

----------


## Kropernic

Le mot "espace" est fminin ? 0_0

"Alignement mal venu despaces les un*e*s sous les autres"

----------


## lper

> Le mot "espace" est fminin ? 0_0
> 
> "Alignement mal venu despaces les un*e*s sous les autres"


Et oui....https://www.druide.com/enquetes/un-espace-ou-une-espace

----------


## Kropernic

Cool, j'vais pouvoir taler ma confiture culture !

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur est, comment dire, est  la rue


oups ma souris a drap sur le  :-1:  de ton message  ::mrgreen:: 





> Et plus prcisment, 
> source
> Et si vous voulez voir des images, cette requte


merci pour la dfinition je ne connaissais pas le terme  ::ccool::

----------


## foetus

> Le mot "espace" est fminin ? 0_0


 ::mrgreen::  Une espace  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> oups ma souris a drap sur le  de ton message


C'est vrai qu'il m'avait intrigu ce -1 !

Si tu recliques, a devrait l'enlever (en tout cas, a fonctionne comme a avec le pouce vert).

Et tu peux juste survoler  la souris, il me semble que l'infobulle est bien explicite.

----------


## Kropernic

> C'est vrai qu'il m'avait intrigu ce -1 !
> 
> Si tu recliques, a devrait l'enlever (en tout cas, a fonctionne comme a avec le pouce vert).
> 
> Et tu peux juste survoler  la souris, il me semble que l'infobulle est bien explicite.


Non mais je crois que c'est fait exprs.  Faut pas le chercher Auteur, il n'a pas l'air sous ses airs de pingouin en peluche mais c'est un teigneux ! ^^

----------


## lper

> Non mais je crois que c'est fait exprs.  Faut pas le chercher Auteur, il n'a pas l'air sous ses airs de pingouin en peluche mais c'est un teigneux ! ^^


Mais il fait pas le poids l...5-1 !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deuzz

> Mais il fait pas le poids l...5-1 !


Du coup, moi aussi j'ai moins vu qu'il y a doublement du verbe tre, a ne mritait pas autant de pouces verts.



...et puis on s'en fiche les pouces de ce forum ne sont pas compts

----------


## Jipt

> Du coup, moi aussi j'ai moins vu qu'il y a doublement du verbe tre, a ne mritait pas autant de pouces verts.


Ben quoi, c'est une panalepse ( vos souhaits,  ::mrgreen:: ), va vite enlever ton moinsage !




> ...et puis on s'en fiche les pouces de ce forum ne sont pas compts


a ne fait rien, c'est pour le principe.

----------


## Deuzz

> Ben quoi, c'est une panalepse ( vos souhaits, ), va vite enlever ton moinsage !


Zut alors, s'il suffit d'une figure de style pour ne pas se faire moinser, moi aussi je peux jouer :

Tu as pris la dfense de foetus et un pouce vert.

Au passage,  mon sens, il s'agissait plutt d'une anadiplose que d'une panalepse... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kurodiam

> Zut alors, s'il suffit d'une figure de style pour ne pas se faire moinser, moi aussi je peux jouer :
> 
> Tu as pris la dfense de foetus et un pouce vert.
> 
> Au passage,  mon sens, il s'agissait plutt d'une anadiplose que d'une panalepse...


Un franais qui ne connait pas le franais  ::ptdr::  .A trop vouloir faire l'intelligent , on finit par se mordre la queue comme disait un de mes profs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Si tu recliques, a devrait l'enlever (en tout cas, a fonctionne comme a avec le pouce vert).


Que nenni ! Que nenni ! (panalepse) Je ne retirai point ce signe qui montre  quel point mon me fut offusque  (pass antrieur) par cette phrase moqueuse de ce membre.

En un mot :  foetus peut toujours rver  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deuzz

> Que nenni ! Que nenni ! (anadiplose) Je ne retirai point ce signe qui montre  quel point mon me fut offusque  (pass antrieur) par cette phrase moqueuse de ce membre.


Argh.... Ftes-vous exprs de vous fourvoyer, cher collgue ? Votre anadiplose n'en est pas une.... C'est justement un parfait exemple d'panalepse... :8O:

----------


## Auteur

> Argh.... Ftes-vous exprs de vous fourvoyer, cher collgue ? Votre anadiplose n'en est pas une.... C'est justement un parfait exemple d'panalepse...


 ::triste::   ::cry:: 

j'ai corrig

----------


## foetus

Merci pour les pouces verts  ::mrgreen::  ...  et du partage de ces 2 termes de barbares.
Avec la rptition, je voulais marquer une hsitation ... qui est feinte  ::langue2:: 

Je savais que j'tais styl  :8-):   :8-):

----------


## Kurodiam

> Merci pour les pouces verts  ...  et du partage de ces 2 termes de barbares.
> Avec la rptition, je voulais marquer une hsitation ... qui est feinte 
> 
> Je savais que j'tais styl


Dis d'o tu tiens ce pseudo @foetus ? C'est peu commun , saurais-tu n pr-maturer ?  ::mrgreen:: 

PS : J'ai failli casser la gueule  un de mes profs quand il a os me traiter de "barbare"  ::calim2::  (moi aussi docile qu'un bb  ::evilred:: ) , c'est son comportement qui tait maniaque , sadique et barbare ,et surtout son cours tait bourr de piges  rsoudre par magie ...

----------


## f-leb

> PS : J'ai failli casser la gueule  un de mes profs quand il a os me traiter de "barbare"


Barbare !

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kurodiam

> Barbare !


Merci  ::mrgreen:: 

Alors toi , avec ton avatar , t'es tout boursoufl ,chauve et rempli de verrues (et non de vertus) ?   ::): 

PS: le pire dans tout  , j'avais un petit faible pour mon prof ,mais c'tait avant de voir sa tte  :8O:  (bref , un vrai mchant des bd ) .

----------


## Jipt

Nous sommes dans la discussion  On voit des trucs, des fois, on se demande... , alors puis-je me permettre ?



> Dis d'o tu tiens ce pseudo @foetus ? C'est peu commun , saurais-tu n pr-maturer ?


 ::fleche:: 



> Dis, d'o tiens-tu ce pseudo, @foetus ? C'est peu commun, serais-tu n prmatur ?


H oui, c'est le verbe  tre  et pas le verbe  savoir  ; par ailleurs, la virgule est colle au mot qu'elle suit, et suivie d'une espace.
Juste pour coller  l'esthtique de la discussion...

Merci,

----------


## Kurodiam

> Nous sommes dans la discussion  On voit des trucs, des fois, on se demande... , alors puis-je me permettre ?
> 
> 
> 
> H oui, c'est le verbe  tre  et pas le verbe  savoir  ; par ailleurs, la virgule est colle au mot qu'elle suit, et suivie d'une espace.
> Juste pour coller  l'esthtique de la discussion...
> 
> Merci,


Oui , en effet , merci pour la correction  ::aie::  .J'cris en ce moment une thse en langue italienne donc  ::mouarf:: 

Justement , si t'avais vu ce que disait ce prof , tu te dirais "quel gros cochon ?J'aimerais pas qu'il se comporte comme  avec ma fille par exemple  :;):  )

PS : Mais bon , j'ai les moyens de l'immortaliser en BD ,d'ailleurs, je prpare un sketch spcialement ddi au mauvais enseignement   :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Alors toi , avec ton avatar , t'es tout boursoufl ,chauve et rempli de verrues (et non de vertus) ?


indice : l'avatar de f-leb est un personnage de bande dessine.





> J'cris en ce moment une thse en langue italienne


Sur quoi porte ta thse si ce n'est pas indiscret ?

----------


## f-leb

> Alors toi , avec ton avatar , t'es tout boursoufl ,chauve et rempli de verrues (et non de vertus) ?


C'est pas une verrue, c'est mon nez ! Et j'ai un beau nez sur ma tte.

Bon, je sors...

----------


## Jipt

> Oui , en effet , merci pour la correction  .J'cris en ce moment une thse en langue italienne donc 
> 
> Justement , si t'avais vu ce que disait ce prof , tu te dirais "quel gros cochon ?J'aimerais pas qu'il se comporte comme  avec ma fille par exemple  )


Ae, y a un message qui n'est pas pass, tout  l'heure : 


> la virgule est *colle au mot qu'elle suit*, et suivie d'une espace.

----------


## Kurodiam

> C'est pas une verrue, c'est mon nez ! Et j'ai un beau nez sur ma tte.
> 
> Bon, je sors...


Dsol pour la taquinerie  ::oops:: , je ne voulais pas tre blessante  ::calim2:: . Quel est le nom du personnage de ton avatar ?




> Ae, y a un message qui n'est pas pass, tout  l'heure :


C'est une erreur que je fais uniquement en crivant rapidement sur le PC , bizarre .... ::merci::

----------


## Deuzz

> Quel est le nom du personnage de ton avatar ?



C'est Achille Talon  une fantastique B.D. o le texte prend gnralement plus de place que les dessins. A lire absolument pour enrichir son vocabulaire...

----------


## foetus

> Dis d'o tu tiens ce pseudo @foetus ? C'est peu commun , saurais-tu n pr-maturer ?


/HS activ
Est-ce que je te demande ce que signifie Kurodiam?  ::scarymov::   ::scarymov:: 

 ::mrgreen::  [Humour]  ::mrgreen:: 

Il y a une double explication et il date de l'poque de Caramail (<- p'tite vido  ::wow:: )

Une des explications c'tait d'avoir un pseudo ngatif pour "dtonner" avec tous les pseudos positifs ou neutres  ::lun:: 

/HS dsactiv

----------


## Zirak

> /HS activ
> Est-ce que je te demande ce que signifie Kurodiam?  
> 
>  [Humour] 
> 
> Il y a une double explication et il date de l'poque de Caramail (<- p'tite vido )
> 
> Une des explications c'tait d'avoir un pseudo ngatif pour "dtonner" avec tous les pseudos positifs ou neutres 
> 
> /HS dsactiv


Ah donc tu ne souffres donc pas du syndrome du foetus siamo maxillaire ? (South Park)  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Dsol pour la taquinerie , je ne voulais pas tre blessante .


Barbare !
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Salut tout le monde,

ah, pour une fois que j'en tiens une, je ne la lche pas !

Et donc, quand je lis a, je m'interroge, et du coup je t'interroge :



> C'est une erreur que je fais uniquement en crivant rapidement sur le PC , bizarre ....


Tu sais donc que tu vas faire une btise / une catastrophe / une horreur mais malgr a tu la fais quand mme ; tu sais que tu peux corriger  postriori (nouvelle orthographe...) mais tu ne le fais pas.

Tu peux nous expliquer ? Enfin,  moi surtout parce que, vraiment, j'aimerais comprendre.

Bonne journe,

----------


## lper

> Tu sais donc que tu vas faire une btise / une catastrophe / une horreur mais malgr a tu la fais quand mme ; tu sais que tu peux corriger  postriori (nouvelle orthographe...) mais tu ne le fais pas.


Juste pour ma gouverne (pour reprendre une expression de mon ancien directeur),  toi le puriste de l'criture, est-ce que c'est acceptable l'utilisation du "/" dans une phrase et quelle est la rgle ?

[Edit]
J'ai trouv ma rponse http://www.la-ponctuation.com/autres.html, dans ta phrase ce serait donc une expression alternative.

----------


## Jipt

> Juste pour ma gouverne (pour reprendre une expression de mon ancien directeur),  toi le puriste de l'criture, est-ce que c'est acceptable l'utilisation du "/" dans une phrase et quelle est la rgle ?


C'est moi qui barre. Pourquoi ? Juste curieux et amoureux des belles choses.

Sinon, j'avais trouv un jour cette explication (et je n'arrive pas  remettre la main dessus, grrrr !) :
- le trait d'union symbolise une... union ! Ex. : _la relation parents-enfants_ 
- la barre de fraction symbolise la division, l'opposition. Ex. : _le conflit de gnration parents/enfants_

Maintenant, dans ma petite phrase, j'ai plutt jou sur un aspect graphique, genre des botes, une numration, il n'y a pas vraiment d'union ni d'opposition, alors bon...

[EDIT] : ton dit est arriv pendant que je rdigeais ma rponse, je ne l'ai donc pas vu, d'o *cet* dit  ::mrgreen:: .
Bien, ton site  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> [EDIT] : ton dit est arriv pendant que je rdigeais ma rponse, je ne l'ai donc pas vu, d'o *cet* dit .


Oui dsol, une sale habitude, a doit faire au moins la deuxime fois avec toi !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Ah, cette fois c'tait bien visible, donc ne nous gnons pas (j'ai d agrandir ma capture parce que c'tait vraiment petit) :



Que j'aimerais les avoir  ct de moi pour leur poser juste une question : _mais comment faites-vous pour faire des trucs pareils ?_

Gn*e*rique, faut le faire, quand mme !

----------


## pcaboche

Maintenant, il faut trouver quelqu'un qui s'appelle ric et qui est  cheval sur l'orthographe.

Comme a on pourra dire que c'est une faute qui gne ric...  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Que j'aimerais les avoir  ct de moi pour leur poser juste une question : _mais comment faites-vous pour faire des trucs pareils ?_


D'autant plus que, je ne m'en tais pas rendu compte  la premire vision (a passe trop vite) mais ce soir, ae !, a m'a tap dans l'il :



1re ligne bad, 2de ligne OK  ::koi:: 
Go figure...

----------


## ManusDei

A Toulouse, nous avons des Dboulonneurs (en gros ils dmontent les panneaux de pub).
Ce matin ils avaient enleves les pubs d'un panneau  l'arrt de bus, et not au feutre noir




> l'ennuie reste...


Bon, faut avouer qu'ils avaient fait un effort, au dbut ils avaient d crire l'enuie et ils ont rajout le deuxime n par la suite.

----------


## Jipt

> l'ennuie reste...


Oh c'est mignon, on dirait un slogan soixante-huitard  la Sorbonne  ::ccool:: 

Mais le  e  en trop,  ::aie:: . Tout fout le camp, mon bon monsieur...

----------


## Deuzz

> Que j'aimerais les avoir  ct de moi pour leur poser juste une question : _mais comment faites-vous pour faire des trucs pareils ?_
> 
> Gn*e*rique, faut le faire, quand mme !


Ben... Comme je suis curieux et que je me demandais bien ce que tu regardais  la tl, j'ai googl les quelques noms qui tranaient sur ta capture d'cran.
Il en rsulte que je suis un trs mauvais stalker, ma curiosit n'a pas t assouvie et je ne sais toujours pas de quel srie il s'agit.

Cependant je suis tomb sur le site de Laurent Brett, qui s'enorgueillit d'avoir cr la premire socit franaise spcialise dans la cration de "gnerique" alors si tu veux aller au bout de ta dmarche, son mail est sur cette page.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) et je ne sais toujours pas de quel srie il s'agit.


Euh, comment a s'appelle, dj, ce prtexte  pubs dguises qui passe entre la fin des infos de 20 h sur la 2 et la mto ?

Ah oui,  Parents mode d'emploi . Des fois a fait sourire.

Grand merci pour l'info complmentaire, je vais voir si j'ai le feeling demain pour la suite  donner.

[ EDIT ] Mais comme je suis curieux, je viens de jeter un il  ton lien et, OMG, quelle horreur ! Entre les fautes d'orthographe et celles de typographie, si j'tais lui je ferais pas le fier  ::?:

----------


## giragu03

> Euh, comment a s'appelle, dj, ce prtexte  pubs dguises qui passe entre la fin des infos de 20 h sur la 2 et la mto ?


Tssss. Ce n'est pas de la pub dguise, c'est du sponsoring d'mission (parrainage d'mission en vrai franais...), c'est fondamentalement diffrent  ::aie:: , tout le monde sait que la publicit est interdite sur France Tlvisions le soir.

----------


## lper

On voit des trucs des fois, on en entend aussi  :;): 
http://www.franceinter.fr/emission-p...-chanson-douce

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> On voit des trucs des fois, on en entend aussi 
> http://www.franceinter.fr/emission-p...-chanson-douce


L'ide tait sympa, merci lper, mais l'informatique du dbut du XXIe sicle exclut Linux et les machines fixes : pas de player dispo pour ton lien  ::(:

----------


## lper

> Yop !
> 
> 
> L'ide tait sympa, merci lper, mais l'informatique du dbut du XXIe sicle exclut Linux et les machines fixes : pas de player dispo pour ton lien


Arf, dsol, bon tu as toujours la possibilit de lire le bouquin !  :;): 
Moi a me donne envie, dcouvrir par exemple Johnny chanter "fin aot, dbut juillet", la faute d'accord de Barbara, Daho et son "J'aime l'ail", etc....

----------


## Jipt

> Cependant je suis tomb sur le site de Laurent Brett, qui s'enorgueillit d'avoir cr la premire socit franaise spcialise dans la cration de "gnerique" alors si tu veux aller au bout de ta dmarche, son mail est sur cette page.


Bon, c'est gentil, merci, mais je ne me sens pas le courage de passer des heures  essayer de pondre un mail qui ne soit pas agressif (j'me connais...), alors je laisse tomber cette ide, peut-tre  cause de la neige qui tombe, aussi dmoralisante que son site.

Car _in fine_, un mec qui publie un site comme a, qui se la pte pro et qui laisse passer tant d'horreurs, qu'est-ce qu'on peut bien lui dire ?

Parce que, curieux hasard, il a aussi boss sur  The Artist , dj cit l !

----------


## foetus

En ralit c'est ta tl (celle de Jipt) en 320x240 qui crase la police et les accents deviennent invisibles  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

> En ralit c'est ta tl (celle de Jipt) en 320x240 qui crase la police et les accents deviennent invisibles


Tu veux que dire que par rage, Jipt a balanc son tlviseur par la fentre et a crabouill au point de ne plus les voir des gens en uniforme passant dans la rue qui, par pur clich, avaient des des intonations du soleil dans la voix ?

----------


## lper

> Tu veux que dire que par rage, Jipt a balanc son tlviseur par la fentre et a crabouill au point de ne plus les voir des gens en uniforme passant dans la rue qui, par pur clich, avaient des des intonations du soleil dans la voix ?


J'ai rien compris que ce soit dans la forme mais aussi dans le fond.  ::?:

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai rien compris que ce soit dans la forme mais aussi dans le fond.


Il y a eu tentative de blague (apparemment choue  ::D: ) sur la comparaison police d'criture et accents sur les lettres, crass par la rsolution de l'cran, avec des policiers avec un accent du sud cras par l'cran directement (suite  un passage par la fentre).

----------


## lper

Ah ok, merci Zirak, mais que fait la police !  ::aie::

----------


## Deuzz

Tiens ! j'ai trouv plus fort que Jipt :

Un type qui corrige toujours la mme faute... je vous laisse la surprise.  :8O:

----------


## loufab

Ce qui me terrifie dans cet article c'est le terme : "grammar nazi"

De nos jours n'importe qui (ou quoi) est mis  la sauce nazi surtout si ce sont des choses de bon sens. Comme pour absoudre les incapables.

Sur ce thme on pourrait dcrter comme nazi tout un tas de chose :
parental nazi : celui qui duque correctement ses enfants.
worker nazi : qui travaille dans le respect de son mtier.
driver nazi : qui respecte le code de la route, qui met son clignotant avant de tourner (et pas au moment, aprs ou jamais).
...

A ce rythme on finira tous avec une petite moustache, une frange et le bras tendu.  :;):

----------


## Deuzz

> Ce qui me terrifie dans cet article c'est le terme : "grammar nazi"
> 
> *De nos jours* n'importe qui (ou quoi) est mis  la sauce nazi


Hum, le "de nos jours" commence  dater un peu quand mme... Ce terme est un mme depuis plus de 10 ans.

----------


## Jipt

> Hum, le "de nos jours" commence  dater un peu quand mme... Ce terme est un mme depuis plus de 10 ans.


Un mme _quoi_ ? Je veux pas faire mon xxx nazi, mais relis-toi aprs avoir post, parce que l, c'est assez incomprhensible...

Bien vu les clignotants, loufab, je t'en ai pluss, du coup  ::ccool:: 

Et pi d'abord, si y avait pas des gens qui crivent d'une manire illisible, incomprhensible, ben y aurait pas de grammar nazi, na !

----------


## Deuzz

Euh..... Je sais bien que tout le monde ne passe pas sa vie sur le net, mais Vous savez tout de* mme* ce qu'est un *mme* ... :8O: 

Non ?

----------


## Jipt

> Euh..... Je sais bien que tout le monde ne passe pas sa vie sur le net, mais Vous savez tout de* mme* ce qu'est un *mme* ...
> 
> Non ?


Non !

Merci pour le lien, je dcouvre ce truc-l  l'instant, d'o ma confusion. On n'a pas ide, aussi, d'inventer un mot qui ressemble  un mot connu avec une faute car, vu que tout le monde fait des fautes, maintenant, on ne sait plus  quel sein saint se vouer...

----------


## Deuzz

Ok.

Personne n'a donc remarqu que l'image de mon post 317 est cliquable ? 

Le lien mne au site Knowyourmeme.com, qui recense les mmes internet,  la page du terme incrimin : grammar nazi.

----------


## Jipt

> Ok.
> 
> Personne n'a donc remarqu que l'image de mon post 317 est cliquable ?


Faut croire que non...  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 
Mais maintenant que tu le dis...
Rh, tu t'es dcarcass pour ce post et tout est retomb  plat comme un vieux souffl rat  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, vu l'heure, ceci explique peut-tre cela...

----------


## pcaboche

> De nos jours n'importe qui (ou quoi) est mis  la sauce nazi surtout si ce sont des choses de bon sens. Comme pour absoudre les incapables.


En Indonsie (et  Singapour, en Malaysie...), tu peux mme manger du nazi goering, euh pardon... du nasi goreng.

Le pire, c'est quand tu vois un stand indonsien qui vend du nasi goreng, et juste  ct tu vois un stand indien de nourriture vgtarienne (avec une jolie svastika sur l'enseigne...)

----------


## ManusDei

Courage, moi je connais mon mme (meme en anglais).

----------


## Deuzz

> Le pire, c'est quand tu vois un stand indonsien qui vend du nasi goreng, et juste  ct tu vois un stand indien de nourriture vgtarienne (avec une jolie svastika sur l'enseigne...)


Non. Le pire pour l'Indonsie c'est le Soldaten Kaffe :

----------


## Lung

> (avec une jolie svastika sur l'enseigne...)


Elle n'est pas dans l'autre sens ?
C'est pas un symbole bouddhiste (ou quelque chose comme a) ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Elle n'est pas dans l'autre sens ?


C'est ce que beaucoup de gens tendent  penser, mais c'est faux.
On trouve la Svastika oriente dans les deux sens (mme au sein d'une mme poque et d'une mme croyance on trouve un mlange des deux, avec une orientation dans un sens plutt que l'autre).

Ce qui caractrise la croix gamme, c'est surtout qu'elle est incline  45 (et oriente  droite).

Par exemple, la croix gamme nazie et la svastika hindou sont toutes deux orientes  droite.




> C'est pas un symbole bouddhiste (ou quelque chose comme a) ?


C'est un symbole que l'on retrouve dans beaucoup de religions (hindousme, bouddhisme...).

En fait, c'est un symbole trs ancien que l'on retrouve un peu partout dans le monde, y compris chez les Vikings ou mme sur des poteries datant de 6000 ans avant JC !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastik...logical_record
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastik...anic_Iron_Age)


 l'origine, la svastika est un symbole extrmement positif (prosprit, chance, bonheur...).
En Asie, c'est un symbole trs courant. Les indiens en dessinent souvent sur leur voiture ou sur le porte de leur maison comme porte-bonheur.
Mais  cause des nazis, on ne peut plus l'utiliser en Europe.

Un jour, j'ai un collgue indien qui voulait me montrer  quoi ressemblait une svastika hindou. Je lui ai interdit de dessiner une svastika sur mon cahier. J'ai d lui expliquer qu'on pourrait me prendre pour un neo-nazi.

Une fois, j'ai mme vu un indien se ballader avec un T-shirt arborant les symboles nazis (drapeau nazi avec croix gamme sur fond rouge, aigle noir...). Il a d penser que c'tait un symbole religieux...  :8O:

----------


## Kreepz

C'est du joli le journalisme!

----------


## lper

> C'est du joli le journalisme!


Oublier un "h aspir" en effet, c'est impardonnable ! :8O: 
 ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> Un jour, j'ai un collgue indien qui voulait me montrer  quoi ressemblait une svastika hindou. Je lui ai interdit de dessiner une svastika sur mon cahier. J'ai d lui expliquer qu'on pourrait me prendre pour un neo-nazi.
> 
> Une fois, j'ai mme vu un indien se ballader avec un T-shirt arborant les symboles nazis (drapeau nazi avec croix gamme sur fond rouge, aigle noir...). Il a d penser que c'tait un symbole religieux...


Roooh c'est  ce pont de ne pas avoir un moulin  vent aux pales tordues sur son cahier ?  ::calim2:: 
Si on arrte les "symboles", j'arrterai de me gratter l'paule, j'ai trop peur qu'on prenne a pour une quenelle  ::ptdr::

----------


## loufab

> Hum, le "de nos jours" commence  dater un peu quand mme... Ce terme est un mme depuis plus de 10 ans.


"10 ans ! putain 10 ans..."  l'chelle de la vie a reste quand mme de nos jours.  :;):

----------


## loufab

> Roooh c'est  ce pont de ne pas avoir un moulin  vent aux pales tordues sur son cahier ? 
> Si on arrte les "symboles", j'arrterai de me gratter l'paule, j'ai trop peur qu'on prenne a pour une quenelle


La 45me division d'infanterie amricaine arborait la svastika jaune sur fond rouge jusqu'aux annes 30. Puis c'est devenu aigle stylis toujours jaune sur fond rouge. 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/45e_div...3%89tats-Unis)

----------


## foetus

Morandini a investigu (dans un sens c'est un de ces sujets futiles avec lequel il peut se le permettre  ::whistle:: ) (investiguer est un anglicisme je le sais, c'est comme scorer)

----------


## Kropernic

C'tait rigolo mais bon...

La vrit est ici.

----------


## Jipt

> (investiguer est un anglicisme je le sais, c'est comme scorer)


Tiens, tu viens de lever un sacr mystre, l ! a va de 


> Quant au verbe investiguer, il nexiste tout simplement pas, examiner, enquter ou rechercher faisant, selon les cas, parfaitement laffaire ! Cest donc un barbarisme.


 (source)  Larousse qui l'admet sans commentaires 


> Faire une recherche attentive et suivie.


 en passant par ceux qui prcisent l'usage incorrect (_investiguer (~ une fraude)_) et correct (_investiguer (~ sur une fraude)_) ici.

Avec ces 3 options on est propre !  ::D: 

Quant  la couverture "fake", a se voyait au premier coup d'il (nan j'dconn') en regardant le retrait en dbut de ligne, diffrent du retrait de fin de ligne donc justification foireuse car traficotage de la ligne  :8-): 

En plus leur commentaire (ton lien), ils auraient pu le relire avant de poster (mais c'est vrai qu'elle est tellement classique maintenant que, bon, pas sr qu'elle ait t dtecte) : 


> "Immobilier: Ca baise et ce n'est pas fini !" (Et non a baisse)
> Le Parisien a-t-il vraiment fait cette gaffe en Une de son dition des Hauts de Seine ?
> La capture circule en masse depuis hier sur les rseaux sociaux et ** mme fait l'objet de plusieurs articles sur des sites internet:


Celle-la elle est terrible !
Elle est partout partout partout, et je n'arrive pas  comprendre ce qui pousse certains  aller chercher ce petit "" planqu en haut du clavier quand l'autre est tellement plus accessible...

----------


## Kurodiam

En plus , la faute se trouve juste au dessus de la photo de Ribry  ::aie::

----------


## AdmChiMay

Cela faisait un moment que je devais conjuguer plusieurs paramtres : j'y pense, le soleil est bien plac, j'ai l'appareil, je passe par l, j'ai de quoi me garer
Bref, voil l'enseigne d'un htel qui a chang de nom (de nuit, juste le premier mot s'illumine). Quel temps mettrez-vous  trouver ce qui cloche ? Vous avez les deux faces de l'htel.

Le propritaire a-t-il pay toute la facture  l'installateur ?

[Edit] Si vous passez par La Roche sur Yon, je peux vous dire o la voir.[/Edit]

----------


## Invit

a !

----------


## Deuzz

> Quel temps mettrez-vous  trouver ce qui cloche ?


J'ai trouv ! Normalement, il y a des nuages  cet endroit. ::weird::  (pas la peine de me dire le contraire, j'ai vrifi sur google street view)

----------


## pcaboche

Citotalement con comme enseigne...  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

Question : est-ce que c'est un htel de passe ?

Parce que si c'est le cas, je ne peux pas m'empcher de lire "Clitotel"...  ::oops::

----------


## Deuzz

> Question : est-ce que c'est un htel de passe ?


Evidemment, AdmChiMay le prcise dans son message :




> Cela faisait un moment que je devais conjuguer plusieurs paramtres : j'y pense, le soleil est bien plac, j'ai l'appareil, *je passe par l*, j'ai de quoi me garer
> [Edit] *Si vous passez* par La Roche sur Yon, je peux vous dire o la voir.[/Edit]


A propos de cette dernire remarque, je me demandais justement quel tait prcdemment le nom de lhtel. Je suis donc all faire un tour sur Google street view esprant obtenir la rponse. Malheureusement, les deux Citotel de la Roche-sur-Yon ont un toit d'ardoise, or la photo montre un toit de tuile... Le mystre reste entier (du moins pour moi).

----------


## tatayo

> Evidemment, AdmChiMay le prcise dans son message :
> A propos de cette dernire remarque, je me demandais justement quel tait prcdemment le nom de lhtel. Je suis donc all** faire un tour sur Google street view esprant obtenir la rponse. Malheureusement, les deux Citotel de la Roche-sur-Yon ont un toit d'ardoise, *or* la photo montre un toit de tuile... Le mystre reste entier (du moins pour moi).


 ::aie:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Av !
J'ai bien prcis que l'htel avait chang de nom il y a un temps certain (donc loup pour la recherche de Citotel  :;): ).
C'est l'htel "Le Sully", qui est au bord du croisement des boulevards Sully et Jean Yole (parce que les pages jaunes vont vous pointer 300m plus loin !). D'un ct, il y a un rond point en forme de haricot qui passe sous la voie ferr, et de l'autre un grand terre-plein qui sert soit de parking, soit de support aux cirques qui passent.

----------


## foetus

2 petits liens  ::wow:: 

21 illustrations pour ne plus faire de fautes en franaisLorthographe et ses bizarreries

----------


## Kropernic

> Bayer aux corneilles


J'tais tonn, j'ai appris quelque chose...

Quan*t*  l'illustration 17, c'est abus si on ne l'crit QUE dans un contexte religieux...

----------


## pcaboche

> Quand  l'illustration 17, ...


Quan*t*  l'illustration 17, ...

----------


## Kropernic

> Quan*t*  l'illustration 17, ...


Ah ouais !   ::(:

----------


## Alvaten

> Quel temps mettrez-vous  trouver ce qui cloche ? Vous avez les deux faces de l'htel.


J'imagine vu la photo que la sparation entre l'envers et l'endroit est trop fine, on devine l'autre cot en transparence. La nuit avec les nons en marche ca doit tre illisible. C'est a qui cloche ?

----------


## Zirak

> J'imagine vu la photo que la sparation entre l'envers et l'endroit est trop fine, on devine l'autre cot en transparence. La nuit avec les nons en marche ca doit tre illisible. C'est a qui cloche ?


Cela pourrait tre un 2me problme en effet, mais cherche un truc plus en rapport avec le sujet du fil  :;):

----------


## Kropernic

Bah la rponse a dj t donne non ?

A moins que ce ne soit pas a, il me semble que quelqu'un a dj cit le e de citotel qui est en fait un a  l'envers...

----------


## Kurodiam

Est-ce que vous connaissez des personnes qui ont t vir pour le motif "fautes d'orthographes" ? 

J'ai vu rcemment un reportage sur ce sujet , dire que des PDG ne savent pas aussi bien crire que leur employs (c'est bien la rigueur mais pousse  lextrme  :8O:  )  ...

----------


## Kropernic

> Est-ce que vous connaissez des personnes qui ont t vir pour le motif "fautes d'orthographes" ? 
> 
> J'ai vu rcemment un reportage sur ce sujet , dire que des PDG ne savent pas aussi bien crire que leur employs (c'est bien la rigueur mais pousse  lextrme  )  ...


Je crois que ce n'est autoris que pour des fautes d'orthograves 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Kurodiam

Sinon ,est-ce que vous connaissez un site montrant la manire de faire une fiche de lecture d'un roman ?

Aussi ,j'ai un soucis dans un exo entre la distinction entre une proposition subordonne de temps et celle du cause ?
Ex : Alors qu'il faisait ses courses , il tomba nez  nez avec son cousin (proposition principale) .

----------


## Franois M.

> Est-ce que vous connaissez des personnes qui ont t vir pour le motif "fautes d'orthographes" ? ..


Vires sans doute pas; mais pas embauches, il doit y en avoir des palanques.

----------


## pcaboche

> Est-ce que vous connaissez des personnes qui ont t vir pour le motif "fautes d'orthographes" ?


De manire plus gnrale, j'ai rarement vu des gens se faire virer pour incomptence (sauf grosses conneries, et uniquement quand celles-ci cotent des sous  la boite).

Par contre, j'ai vu un paquet de gens trs comptents se faire virer au motif que _"t'es trop gros / le patron supporte pas ta tronche"_ (videmment, ce n'est pas ce motif qui est voqu, sinon a ne serait pas lgal). Les gens comptents, a drange (ils ont tendance  pointer du doigt les problmes de la boite), donc on prfre les prendre en interim (ou quivalent : consultant, freelance...) et on garde les petits copains mme s'ils ne sont pas terribles.

----------


## Deuzz

> De manire plus gnrale, j'ai rarement vu des gens se faire virer pour incomptence (sauf grosses conneries, et uniquement quand celles-ci cote des sous  la boite).


Quand celles-ci cote*nt* des sous  la boite c'est encore plus cher. ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Quand celles-ci cote*nt* des sous  la boite c'est encore plus cher.


Et ouais, la petite faute d'orthographe de 8 heures du matin...  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> Est-ce que vous connaissez des personnes qui ont t vir*es* pour le motif "fautes d'orthographes" ? 
> 
> J'ai vu rcemment un reportage sur ce sujet , dire que des PDG ne savent pas aussi bien crire que leur employs (c'est bien la rigueur mais pousse  lextrme  )  ...


Je viens de tomber sur a : Un ptissier licenci pour faute d'orthographe
a a 15 ans, d'accord, mais a a donc exist.

----------


## Glutinus

> Les gens comptents, a drange (ils ont tendance  pointer du doigt les problmes de la boite)


Ce qui rsume souvent  faire le travail mieux et plus vite que le gars pour qui tu bosses ^^
Arriv chez un client, j'ai t mis en renfort pour terminer un lot 1 dans l'quipe d'un freelance pay  1000 euros la journe. Je me suis aperu qu'il en connaissait pas une techniquement, que c'tait du vent et qu'il avait facilement quadrupler le chiffrage (et sa factu). Il m'a vu comme une menace et n'a pas accept que je bosse avec lui pour le lot 2, "parce que je tiendrai pas la route le projet tait trop compliqu".

Pour ma part, j'ai connu un gars qui s'est fait virer dans sa priode d'essai. Sa tche principale consistait  renvoyer des mails de confirmation de rendez-vous, un truc qui prend trois lignes  tout casser. Il faisait deux fautes par phrase. Ca fois des dizaines de mails par jour, a pique.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

compltement HS, mais quelqu'un a une ide de ce qui a pu se passer avec les posts de Kropernic ? 
Regardez un peu en arrire, tous ses posts se sont transforms en immenses pages vides avec mme la signature compltement dglingue  ::koi::   ::koi::   ::koi::   ::koi:: 

Mais le dfaut ne se manifeste qu'en consultation normale, ie, en mode dition (genre quand je rdige **a**) les posts sont lisibles : truc de ouf'

Pb disparu...  :8O:

----------


## Franois M.

> compltement HS, mais quelqu'un a une ide de ce qui a pu se passer avec les posts de Kropernic ? 
> Regardez un peu en arrire, tous ses posts se sont transforms en immenses pages vides avec mme la signature compltement dglingue


Problme similaire avec les postes de SQL PRO sur le forum MS SQL depuis ce matin.

----------


## Kropernic

Ah j'avais remarqu a hier soir !  J'avais cru  un bug de mon ct.  Ca me rassure ^^.

Sql Pro a la mme chose... Mmmh... Surement une consiparation des adeptes du nosql contre les partisants des sgdb relationnels !
 ::dehors::

----------


## pcaboche

> Sql Pro a la mme chose... Mmmh... S**rement une cons*pi*ration des adeptes du nosql contre les partis*ans* des sgdb relationnels !


 ::lol::  La prochaine tape, c'est de remplacer tous vos messages par des slogans de propagande pro-MongoDB...

----------


## Kropernic

> La prochaine tape, c'est de remplacer tous vos messages par des slogans de propagande pro-MongoDB...


Omg !  Je n'en reviens pas d'avoir fait autant de fautes dans une seule phrase 0_0.

Pour ma dfense, je venais de nettoyer (aspi et eau) les 3 tages de mon humble demeure...  --> j'tais crev !

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Vous croyez que si j'appelle ce numro et que je demande  parler  _nous_ on va me le passer ?



 ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Tiens  ::koi:: 

Je passe par l pour faire une recherche et constate que le post prcdent est descendu  -4... L'un des 4 moinseurs pourrait-il expliquer son point de vue ?

Merci  lui,

----------


## pcaboche

> Tiens 
> 
> Je passe par l pour faire une recherche et constate que le post prcdent est descendu  -4... L'un des 4 moinseurs pourrait-il expliquer son point de vue ?
> 
> Merci  lui,


Ils s'appellent "Nous" et depuis ton intervention, ils n'arrtent pas de recevoir des coups de fils du genre :




> X : Allo, je cherche  parler  Nous.
> Nous : Oui, c'est bien moi.
> X : Vous tes Nous ?
> Nous : Oui, c'est  quel sujet ?
> X :  Aucun, c'est juste que sur le site il y a marqu "Contactez nous", alors je vous appelle.
> Nous : ... <insrez insulte ici> !


Bref, une conversation qui n'est pas sans rappeler celle  l'origine de cet autre sujet :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...gue-francaise/

----------


## Deuzz

> L'un des 4 moinseurs pourrait-il expliquer son point de vue ?


Visiblement, l'quilibre sera rtabli avant mme que l'un d'entre eux ne rponde.

----------


## Jipt

> Visiblement, l'quilibre sera rtabli avant mme que l'un d'entre eux ne rponde.


Ah dis donc, c'est mme parti  pencher de l'autre ct, maintenant ! C'est fou, a  ::mrgreen::   ::ccool::

----------


## Deuzz

...Et a repart dans l'autre sens...


Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaataille de pouces

----------


## Jipt

Tiens, une fois n'est pas coutume, rions un peu avec un site Web :



On est quand mme fin avril, l ; vous croyez qu'il y a encore des intempries l-bas ? En supposant qu'on parle de dcembre 2014, hein ! Parce que a pourrait tre 2013, ou 12, ou...

Bon, c'est sur le mme site qu'on trouve le clbre bouton  _Qui sommes nous_ ,   ::furieux:: 

Allez, un bon point  qui trouvera le site  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Tiens, une fois n'est pas coutume, rions un peu avec un site Web :
> 
> 
> 
> On est quand mme fin avril, l ; vous croyez qu'il y a encore des intempries l-bas ? En supposant qu'on parle de dcembre 2014, hein ! Parce que a pourrait tre 2013, ou 12, ou...
> 
> Bon, c'est sur le mme site qu'on trouve le clbre bouton  _Qui sommes nous_ ,  
> 
> Allez, un bon point  qui trouvera le site


Colissimo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> Colissimo


10 minutes top chrono  ::ccool:: 

T'as gagn une image, du coup !

----------


## foetus

Trouv sur la page daccueil de l'quipe:  ::mrgreen:: 




> Gard  la priostite tibiale !


C'est mignon le franais  ::ange::

----------


## Jipt

Et coucou !

Ce soir une histoire d'accent incongru, je ne sais pas trop dans quel contexte a n'a dur qu'une demi-seconde  l'cran.

Mais comm' d'hab', quelqu'un a film a, quelqu'un d'autre l'a choisi au montage, et encore quelqu'un d'autre a valid la diffusion...



 ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> La chute de notre terminal BlackBerry prfr peut parfois se terminer trs mal et condamner notre appareil au rbus.


Tu as fait tomber ton smartphone ? Condamn  rsoudre un rbus !

----------


## Jipt

a ne s'arrange pas, je trouve : entre ceux qui le mettent quand il ne faudrait pas (_cf._ mon post prcdent) et ceux qui ne le mettent pas quand il faudrait, tout fout vraiment le camp :

----------


## eulbobo

> a ne s'arrange pas, je trouve : entre ceux qui le mettent quand il ne faudrait pas (_cf._ mon post prcdent) et ceux qui ne le mettent pas quand il faudrait, tout fout vraiment le camp :


Ouais, mais il a lu ton post prcdent, il a cherch, et il a trouv qu'il ne fallait pas mettre d'accents quand un e tait suivi d'une double consommes... 
Il n'a juste pas compris qu'il fallait que ce soit deux fois la mme...

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Il n'a juste pas compris qu'il fallait que ce soit deux fois la mme...


Plus compliqu que a : lecture...

----------


## Jipt

Une question, une vraie question :



sur cette image, on voit en haut  droite l'oscillogramme du son qu'on entend, un procd de + en + utilis pour animer une information statique quand on n'a rien d'autre qu'une photo, des fois que le tlspectateur croul dans son canap, croyant sa tloche en panne, ne lui balance une godasse alors que pourtant il entend le son, mais bon, sauf que l, le son tant espagnol, il a t sous-titr, et je peux vous garantir que si vous regardez l'oscillo vous ne pouvez pas lire le texte et inversement, si vous lisez le texte dans le cas o vous n'entravez rien  l'espagnol, ce qui est mon cas, alors vous ne pouvez pas regarder l'oscillogramme.

La question est donc : pourquoi nous montre-t-on les deux en nous infligeant un choix cornlien ?

----------


## lper

> Pice jointe 443560
> 
> source


Sur la mme page :

----------


## Jipt

Ce soir, tentative (car je n'ai pas la mme police) de reproduction  l'identique et, croyez-moi, je  m'en suis vu pour russir  reproduire le dfaut dont je me demande bien comment il a pu tre ralis,  l'poque.

Examinez bien la longueur de la 4e ligne, vous avouerez que ce n'est pas banal (l'italique est d'origine) :



Et si quelqu'un a envie de moinser, qu'il ne s'en prive surtout pas, _in fine_ a me fait plaisir.  ::P:

----------


## escartefigue

Un grand classique, chop sur Wokipdia (fournisseur intarissable de savoureuses boulettes)

Pice jointe 445152

C'tait l :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commen...al_Millefleurs
dsormais corrig mais visible dans l'historique  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Parce que vis par un laser, ils ont perdu de l'altitude et ont d remettre 4 fois les gaz(s !!!). 
> On se fout de qui ?


Parce que le pointeur laser aveugle le pilote, et vu qu'il n'y voit plus rien, le rflexe est de remonter.
http://mentalfloss.com/article/65424...inter-aircraft

Je suis all regarder car je connais un des deux avocats et hors boulot il a pas trop l'habitude de raconter n'importe quoi.

Edit : oups.

----------


## Jipt

> Parce que le pointeur laser aveugle le pilote, et vu qu'il n'y voit plus rien, le rflexe *et* de remonter.


Oh non, pas ici ! Pas dans ce fil  ::calim2:: 


Allez, le moinseur, fais-toi plaize,  ::P:

----------


## escartefigue

Je dirais mme plus :



> Parce que le pointeur laser aveugle le pilote*,* et vu qu'il n'y voit plus rien, le rflexe *et* de remonter.


 ::P: 

Mais bon, n'ergotons pas comme disais matre Capello (semble-t-il avec 2 "l" bien que son patronyme "Capelovici" n'en prenne qu'un seul  ::weird:: )

----------


## Jipt

> Je dirais mme plus :


1- rien compris : c'est quoi la diffrence entre ta citation et la mienne, mis  part la virgule que tu as colore en rouge  ::koi:: 




> Mais bon, n'ergotons pas comme disai*s* matre Capello (semble-t-il avec 2 "l" bien que son patronyme "Capelovici" n'en prenne qu'un seul )


2- et bim !
Tu me cherches ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## lper

Compltement, d'accord, avec, ces virgules, que certains, qui ne savent, pas, o les, placer, en mettent, partout, ! ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Allez, le moinseur, fais-toi plaize,


C'est pas moi d'habitude, mais puisque tu rclames !  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

> Compltement, d'accord, avec, ces virgules, que certains, qui ne savent, pas, o les, placer, en mettent, partout, !


Ah, on m'a souvent dit qu'elles servaient, par paire (d'o le pluriel),  insrer des prcisions qu'on pouvait enlever sans changer le sens de la phrase, qui pourrait donc s'crire
_Parce que le pointeur laser aveugle le pilote le rflexe est de remonter._
ce qui est un peu long et lourd, on lui prfrera
_Le pointeur laser aveuglant le pilote, le rflexe est de remonter._
Non ?




> C'est pas moi d'habitude, mais puisque tu rclames !





> tonnamment, ils n'ont pas t pris en compte,  ce que je vois... Mettons que c'est trange mais que a ne va pas m'empcher de dormir.


Ni l-bas ni ici  ::koi:: 
On te l'a interdit ?

----------


## Invit

> Ni l-bas ni ici 
> On te l'a interdit ?


Ah ? Je ne sais pas, si un modo lit ceci, peut-il dire si c'est le cas ou pas ?

----------


## lper

Ce qui me gne, c'est l'emploi de la virgule avec une conjonction de coordination. Tiens je trouve pas mal les rgles sur ce blog :
http://www.images-et-mots.fr/blog_im...-coordination/

----------


## escartefigue

> 1- rien compris : c'est quoi la diffrence entre ta citation et la mienne, mis  part la virgule que tu as colore en rouge


Justement : c'est la virgule avant la conjonction "et" qui ne s'applique que si plusieurs "et" successifs  :;): 




> 2- et bim !
> Tu me cherches ?


ptdr, bien vu : j'ai reformul et pas relu, ce qui donne un "pan sur le bec" bien mrit  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> Ce qui me gne, c'est l'emploi de la virgule avec une conjonction de coordination. Tiens je trouve pas mal les rgles sur ce blog :
> http://www.images-et-mots.fr/blog_im...-coordination/


Moui, il est sympa, mais...

De ce que j'ai lu, rien n'est impos et tout repose surtout sur l'oral et l'oreille, le feeling, "sentir" ce qu'on veut faire passer, dtecter s'il faut une respiration ou pas.

Et ce qui m'a fait rire, c'est a :



> Il y a une *virgule devant  donc*  sil prcde une explication, une conclusion, une consquence.
> Je pense*,* donc je suis.


a m'a intrigu, j'ai googl, les premires rponses remontent toutes la clbre phrase, *sans* la virgule,  ::ptdr:: 

Comme quoi, hein !
 ::coucou::

----------


## fredoche

> Parce que le pointeur laser aveugle le pilote, et vu qu'il n'y voit plus rien, le rflexe est de remonter.
> http://mentalfloss.com/article/65424...inter-aircraft
> 
> Je suis all regarder car je connais un des deux avocats et hors boulot il a pas trop l'habitude de raconter n'importe quoi.
> 
> Edit : oups.


A la lecture de ton article, plutt convaincant, je me ravise.

A la base, la formulation est bizarre, un hlicoptre ne plane pas, donc remettre les gaz*s*  est un non-sens d'un point de vue aronautique.

Dans un tribunal ton avocat  est au boulot, mais t'a-t'il dit autre chose en dehors ?

En cherchant un peu a  a mme l'air d'tre un vrai problme ce truc.

----------


## naute

Bonjour  ::D:  .




> A la base, la formulation est bizarre, un hlicoptre ne plane pas, donc remettre les gaz*s*  est un non-sens d'un point de vue aronautique.


Si si, un hlicoptre a plane, et heureusement, sinon une panne moteur aboutirait automatiquement  un crash. L'hlico utilise pour cela le principe de l'auto-rotation, en appliquant le pas minimum pour garder des tours rotor et en augmentant le pas collectif juste avant l'atterrissage pour diminuer le taux de chute, grce  l'inertie du rotor (explication rapide).
C'est comme a que volent les autogires.
Quant  la remise de gaz, si le pilote "aveugl" dcide de remonter par scurit, il lui faut augmenter le pas collectif, ce qui entrane un ralentissement du rotor qu'il faut compenser, justement par une remise de gaz. Cela dit, presque tous les hlicoptre sont maintenant quips de ce qu'on appelle un "governor", dont le but est de garder constante la rotation du rotor.




> En cherchant un peu a  a mme l'air d'tre un vrai problme ce truc.


C'est effectivement un vrai problme, notamment quand on fait des animations en astronomie, pendant lesquelles on est amen utiliser un pointeur laser pour dsigner les diffrents objets clestes. Il n'est pas question de faire n'importe quoi.

Amicalement,
naute

----------


## Jipt

> L'hlico utilise pour cela le principe de l'auto-rotation, en appliquant le *pas minimum* pour garder des tours rotor et en augmentant le *pas collectif* juste avant l'atterrissage pour diminuer le taux de chute, grce  l'inertie du rotor (explication rapide).


Prochaine tape, nous expliquer en deux mots qu'est-ce que c'est que ces histoires de pas collectif et minimum.

On apprend des trucs, ici, c'est fabuleux !
 ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> De ce que j'ai lu, rien n'est impos et tout repose surtout sur l'oral et l'oreille, le feeling, "sentir" ce qu'on veut faire passer, dtecter s'il faut une respiration ou pas.


Bien sr, d'ailleurs tu me surprends un peu ou alors je me trompe car il me semble que tu es beaucoup moins vigilant sur une faute de ponctuation que sur un trait d'union...Un exemple(parmi tant d'autres) que je viens de trouver o le sens de la phrase est compltement diffrent :
Je ne l'ai pas invit, pour le vexer.
je ne l'ai pas invit pour le vexer.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Si si, un hlicoptre a plane, et heureusement, sinon une panne moteur aboutirait automatiquement  un crash. L'hlico utilise pour cela le principe de l'auto-rotation, en appliquant le pas minimum pour garder des tours rotor et en augmentant le pas collectif juste avant l'atterrissage pour diminuer le taux de chute, grce  l'inertie du rotor (explication rapide).
> C'est comme a que volent les autogires.


Je n'ai pas souvenir que les hlicoptres soient autogyres.
 ma connaissance, la seule chose qui peut maintenir le rotor principal en rotation en cas de panne moteur, et donc donner  l'hlicoptre une chance de se poser avant un crash, c'est l'inertie. Mais la rsistance de l'air garantit que ce sursis soit limit.



> De ce que j'ai lu, rien n'est impos et tout repose surtout sur l'oral et l'oreille, le feeling, "sentir" ce qu'on veut faire passer, dtecter s'il faut une respiration ou pas.


Pareil, aussi cela me fait-il bien marrer quand quelqu'un "reproche" une virgule  quelqu'un d'autre sous prtexte qu'elle prcde une conjonction de coordination.

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans un tribunal ton avocat  est au boulot, mais t'a-t'il dit autre chose en dehors ?


Non, je ne l'ai pas vu depuis quelques temps donc il ne m'a rien dit. Je suis all regarder parce que j'ai vu son nom  ::):

----------


## lper

> Pareil, aussi cela me fait-il bien marrer quand quelqu'un "reproche" une virgule  quelqu'un d'autre sous prtexte qu'elle prcde une conjonction de coordination.


Bon dj merci pour la condescendance, moi aussi je rigole bien.
Sinon, merci aussi pour ce dtournement de mes propos, je ne reproche rien, on est sur un fil de discussion propre  l'criture et surtout pour apprendre, enfin moi c'est mon cas.
Et pour finir, je parlais juste de ce cas prcis o la virgule me semblait inutile aprs ce "et", il y a bien entendu plein d'autres exemples de virgule mha mal place et pas forcment aprs une conjonction de coordination qui rendent floue la comprhension d'une phrase.
Donc je suis l pour dbattre, sans vouloir imposer mon point de vue*,* et en esprant lire des commentaires utiles.

----------


## Invit

> De ce que j'ai lu, rien n'est impos


En fait, si. Malheureusement. Ces virgules obligatoires avant "car" ou "mais" forcent  reformuler la phrase, surtout quand ce sont des phrases courtes. Quand la proposition principale n'est qu'accessoire smantiquement, a me pose un problme d'ajouter une virgule. Exemple :
_Vous recevez cet e-mail, car vous vous tes abonn  truc machin._

L'information importante ici est aprs le car (le mec il a remarqu qu'il a reu cet e-mail  ::D: ). Pourtant, je n'ai pas le droit d'crire (enfin, dans mes trads, ailleurs je fais bien ce que je veux) :
_Vous recevez cet e-mail car vous vous tes abonn  truc machin._

----------


## Jipt

> En fait, si. Malheureusement. Ces virgules obligatoires avant "car" ou "mais" forcent  reformuler la phrase, surtout quand ce sont des phrases courtes. Quand la proposition principale n'est qu'accessoire smantiquement, a me pose un problme d'ajouter une virgule. Exemple :
> _Vous recevez cet e-mail, car vous vous tes abonn  truc machin._
> 
> L'information importante ici est aprs le car (le mec il a remarqu qu'il a reu cet e-mail ). Pourtant, *je n'ai pas le droit* d'crire (enfin, dans mes trads, ailleurs je fais bien ce que je veux) :
> _Vous recevez cet e-mail car vous vous tes abonn  truc machin._


Peut-tre que le "car" est mal venu ? Et comme a :
Vous recevez cet e-mail *parce que* vous vous tes abonn  truc machin.
a dit bien la mme chose, non ?

----------


## Invit

> Peut-tre que le "car" *est mal venu* ? Et comme a :
> Vous recevez cet e-mail *parce que* vous vous tes abonn  truc machin.
> a dit bien la mme chose, non ?


Yep, tu as mis le doigt dessus. Jusqu' il y a deux minutes, je pensais que "car" et "parce que" voulaient dire exactement la mme chose. Sauf que non :



> Car introduit l'explication, la justification de ce qui vient d'tre dit : Martine a un bon salaire, car elle peut louer un grand appartement (car quivaut ici  puisque).
> Parce que suppose un lien de cause  effet entre ce qui vient d'tre nonc et ce qui va suivre : Martine a un bon salaire parce qu'elle est fort comptente et trs diplme (mais on ne pourrait pas dire Martine a un bon salaire parce qu'elle peut louer un grand appartement : ce n'est pas la location d'un grand appartement qui permet  Martine de bnficier d'un bon salaire, mais bien l'inverse).


Du coup, en effet, car est mal venu (c'est ouf que personne n'ait pens  me le dire jusque-l, merci Jipt !  ::zoubi:: ).

----------


## naute

Bonjour  ::D:  .




> Prochaine tape, nous expliquer en deux mots qu'est-ce que c'est que ces histoires de pas collectif et minimum.


En gros, sur un hlico, et en faisant l'impasse sur la commande des gaz qui est, pour l'essentiel, gre par le "governor" (quivalent au rgulateur de vitesse sur une automobile), il y a trois commandes :
le palonnier ;la commande de pas collectif ;la commande de pas cyclique.
La commande de palonnier sert  faire varier le pas du rotor contrarotatif (la petite hlice hlice au bout de la queue  ::mrgreen::  ) qui permet, dans un premier temps, d'empcher l'hlico de pivoter sur lui-mme dans le sens inverse de la rotation du rotor principal par raction au couple rotor, et dans un deuxime temps,  contrler le "lacet",  savoir l'orientation horizontale de l'axe de l'hlicoptre. Cette commande se prsente sous la forme de deux pdales, et est donc, par dfinition, actionne par les pieds.

La commande de *pas collectif* sert  faire varier le pas de toutes les pales de la mme valeur, quelque soit leur position sur le disque rotor. Cette variation permet, en simplifiant, de faire varier la portance du rotor, et donc d'agir sur son dplacement vertical. Cette commande se prsente gnralement sous la forme d'un levier plac  main gauche au niveau de l'assise du pilote. On tire sur ce levier pour augmenter le pas et on le repousse diminuer celui-ci. Quand le levier est entirement repouss, donc en position basse, les pales du rotor ont un *pas minimum* *positif* (ni nul ni ngatif) rgl en usine, qui est optimis pour l'autorotation. Si le pas est trop grand, le rotor va tre frein, ce qu'il faut viter  tout prix car en dessous d'une certaine vitesse de rotation, l'autorotation n'est plus possible et *ne peut pas reprendre*. c'est le crash assur. Si le pas est trop faible, l'autorotation ne pose pas de problme mais la portance n'est pas optimise, et le taux de chute peut tre trop important, d'une part pour laisser le temps au pilote de trouver un endroit correct pour atterrir, et d'autre part pour tre ramen  une valeur autorisant un atterrissage en scurit, ce qui peut conduire  la destruction de la machine et du personnel se trouvant  bord. En cas de panne moteur, le pilote n'a donc (si on peut dire  ::aie::  ) qu'une chose  faire, du moins dans l'immdiat : repousser ce levier  fond. Si ce calage minimum n'existait pas, il lui faudrait trouver "au pif" le meilleur angle de pas, ce qui est trs difficile. Ce rglage, qu'il n'a donc pas  grer, lui permet de se concentrer sur le reste de la procdure, et c'est une bonne chose  ::mouarf::  .

La commande de pas cyclique sert  modifier la direction de la portance, force perpendiculaire au plan rotor, qui,  l'origine, est verticale, en inclinant le plan rotor. Cette inclinaison est obtenue en faisant varier le pas des pales en fonction de l'endroit o elles se trouvent sur le plan rotor. Par exemple, pour incliner le plan rotor vers l'avant, et donc diriger la portance vers l'avant, on fait en sorte que le pas des pales, quand elles se trouvent  l'arrire de l'hlico, soit suprieur  la valeur qu'il a quand elles se trouvent  l'avant. Cette commande, le manche  balais, se situe gnralement entre les jambes du pilote, et les mouvements du rotor suivent les dplacements de ce manche dans le sens logique et intuitif.

Voil  ::D:  . Je ne peux pas, ici, aller beaucoup plus loin. J'ai essay de rpondre  ta demande d'information, mais je crains de ne pas tre un bon vulgarisateur, et d'avoir largement dpass les deux mots que tu m'avais allous  :;):  . Il n'est pas facile d'tre  la fois prcis, concis et pertinent. Je sais que "Ce qui se conoit bien snonce clairement et les mots pour le dire nous viennent aisment.", mais j'ai maintes fois constat que ce n'tait qu'une jolie phrase.




> Je n'ai pas souvenir que les hlicoptres soient autogyres.
>  ma connaissance, la seule chose qui peut maintenir le rotor principal en rotation en cas de panne moteur, et donc donner  l'hlicoptre une chance de se poser avant un crash, c'est l'inertie. Mais la rsistance de l'air garantit que ce sursis soit limit.


 l'vidence, les hlicoptres ne sont pas des autogires, sinon ils s'appelleraient autogires  ::mouarf::  . La diffrence fondamentale rside dans le fait que le rotor de l'hlicoptre est entran par un moteur alors que celui de l'autogire est libre en rotation. L'autogire est propuls par une hlice, comme un avion. Quant  l'inertie du rotor de l'hlicoptre,  moins de tomber en panne moteur  quelques mtres du sol, elle sera drisoirement insuffisante. C'est uniquement le phnomne d'autorotation qui permet de conserver les tours rotor, et le fait que celui-ci dispose d'un mcanisme de roue libre qui le dsaccouple du moteur en cas de panne.
Le phnomne d'autorotation rsulte d'une particularit des profils utiliss, qui fait que, quand ils sont dans un flux d'air avec une incidence positive, la portance rsultante se dcompose en une force verticale dirige vers le haut et une force horizontale dirige vers l'avant, ce qui permet au rotor de continuer  tourner tout en offrant une portance non nulle, insuffisante, toutefois, pour empcher l'hlico de descendre. Il reste cependant manuvrable et peut se poser dans de bonnes conditions.

Bon, j'arrte l ce hors sujet  :;):  .

Amicalement,
naute

----------


## escartefigue

Trs instructif ! 
Merci pour ces explications  ::):

----------


## fredoche

> Le phnomne d'autorotation rsulte d'une particularit des profils utiliss, qui fait que, quand ils sont dans un flux d'air avec une incidence positive, la portance rsultante se dcompose en une force verticale dirige vers le haut et une force horizontale dirige vers l'avant, ce qui permet au rotor de continuer  tourner tout en offrant une portance non nulle, insuffisante, toutefois, pour empcher l'hlico de descendre. Il reste cependant manuvrable et peut se poser dans de bonnes conditions.


Dit autrement le rotor et la forme de ses pales offrent une rsistance suffisante  l'air pour gnrer un certaine portance ? Et une certaine rotation comme pour un moulin ? Parce que de toute faon la rotation ne sera qu'incidente, et c'est ventuellement ce qui lui permet d'aller de l'avant.
"manuvrable et peut se poser dans de bonnes conditions" c'est de la thorie ? Ou alors il tombe comme une pierre en rotation comme ce que l'on voit dans les films (avec tout le monde qui hurle et le pilote qui appelle sa base pour dire adieu  son colonel) ? Je veux dire tu peux vraiment rcuprer un hlicoptre ou c'est juste thoriquement ralisable mais rarement accompli ?

----------


## naute

> Dit autrement le rotor et la forme de ses pales offrent une rsistance suffisante  l'air pour gnrer un certaine portance ? Et une certaine rotation comme pour un moulin ? Parce que de toute faon la rotation ne sera qu'incidente, et c'est ventuellement ce qui lui permet d'aller de l'avant.


Non : l, tu parles de "trane". C'est ce qui est utilis, notamment, dans les turbines des centrales hydrolectriques. Il n'y a l aucune exploitation de l'autorotation, et pas de gnration de portance. Cette trane diminue videmment le taux de chute, mais de manire passive, comme, quand tu cartes les bras en chute libre, tu tombes moins vite car tu augmentes ta trane.

Un camion va moins vite qu'une formule 1, alors qu'il est plus puissant, parce que sa forme engendre une trane plus importante, non pas parce qu'il est plus lourd. Son poids affecte son acclration, pas sa vitesse de pointe.

Pour les moulins  vents, du moins ceux dont les "ailes" sont toiles, et que l'on peut comparer  la voilure d'un bateau, la courbure de la toile, assimilable  un profil, permet dans une certaine mesure d'exploiter le phnomne  l'origine de l'autorotation. Mais la plus grande partie de la force agissant est le dtournement de la trane par la rsistance au dplacement dans le sens du vent, par le moulin, qui est fixe sur le sol, ou par la quille (drive) sur un bateau. Si tu enlves la quille sur un voilier, et en faisant abstraction de "l'effet quille" produit par la coque elle-mme, quelle que soit ton cap par rapport au vent, tu ne feras pratiquement que te dplacer dans le sens de ce vent. C'est d  la trane.




> "manuvrable et peut se poser dans de bonnes conditions" c'est de la thorie ? Ou alors il tombe comme une pierre en rotation comme ce que l'on voit dans les films (avec tout le monde qui hurle et le pilote qui appelle sa base pour dire adieu  son colonel) ? Je veux dire tu peux vraiment rcuprer un hlicoptre ou c'est juste thoriquement ralisable mais rarement accompli ?


Ce n'est absolument pas de la thorie : a fait partie de la formation pratique des pilotes d'hlicoptre et d'autogire. Les aronefs doivent pouvoir se poser en cas de panne moteur. La mcanique de vol des autogires est d'ailleurs base sur l'autorotation, mais ce qui le distingue de l'hlicoptre, c'est que son rotor est libre en rotation (non entran par un moteur autre que l'autorotation) et que le pas des pales est fixe. Cela impose donc qu'il ait un moyen de propulsion et interdit le "stationnaire strict". J'entends par "stationnaire strict", le fait de faire un point fixe,  savoir pas de dplacement horizontal ni vertical. L'autogire peut seulement faire ce qu'on appelle une autorotation verticale,  savoir pas de dplacement horizontal, uniquement un dplacement vertical avec un taux de chute de l'ordre de quelques mtres par seconde. Il ne peut pas se poser verticalement sans bobo. Le crash ne sera pas forcment ltal, mais a va faire mal  ::aie::  . Par contre, il se pose sans aucun problme moteur coup, et pratiquement aussi facilement qu'au moteur, dans la mesure ou l'atterrissage standard se fait moteur plein ralenti, c'est--dire dans des conditions trs proches. La seule relle diffrence, c'est qu'en cas de problme avant le touch, on n'a plus la possibilit de remettre les gaz, par exemple pour viter un animal sur la piste, ou en cas d'atterrissage d'urgence dans un champ, en constatant des obstacles invisibles de plus haut. On peut galement mal se prsenter sans qu'il y ait de facteur extrieur, et dans ce cas, une remise des gaz est la procdure. Remettre les gaz n'est pas une erreur de pilotage : se crasher parce qu'on ne l'a pas fait en est une.

J'espre avoir rpondu  tes interrogations  ::D:  .

Amicalement,
naute

----------


## fredoche

> J'espre avoir rpondu  tes interrogations  .
> 
> Amicalement,
> naute


Oui merci vraiment  ::ccool:: 
Je n'avais pas compris  quel point le phnomne d'*autorotation* tait le mot-clef
Je mourrai moins bte mme si je mourrai quand mme pour paraphraser le professeur Moustache
Une jolie dmo ici:


a fait envie  ::D: 

Tu pilotes ?

----------


## naute

> Tu pilotes ?


Oui ! j'ai le brevet de pilote autogire, donc classe 4 ULM (il n'y a pas de brevet autogire certifi en France). L'hlico n'est pas dans mes moyens, mais je vais peut-tre (?) passer le brevet classe 6 (hlico ULM), qui n'existait pas quand j'ai pass le brevet autogire, juste pour le plaisir. J'ai dj appris toute la thorie : a, au moins, a ne cote pas cher  ::mouarf::  .

J'ai galement eu l'occasion de piloter, pendant une heure, un Rav 44, le mme hlico que dans ta vido. C'est un des hlicos lgers certifis les plus abordables, ce qui fait qu'il est souvent utilis pour les formations et les baptmes. Un cadeau de ma charmante pour un anniversaire. Je n'ai bien entendu pas effectu le dcollage ni l'atterrissage, mais a m'a laiss un super souvenir.

Faut dire, si a ne se voit pas, que je suis accroc aux voilures tournantes  :;):  .

Amicalement,
naute

----------


## AdmChiMay

<lger HS>
Mon pre a eu droit  un baptme d'autorotation mais sans avoir t totalement prvenu

Le contexte : devoir prendre des photos ariennes, juste avant le coucher de soleil, au niveau de l'quateur. L o le bt blesse, c'est la prcision "quateur" : le dlai entre beau soleil et nuit noire est trs infrieur  5mn. Or, la photo devait tre prise  plus de 3000m (voir 4000). C'tait il y a 60 ans, avec le matriel d'poque, mon pre tait photographe arien embarqu.

Donc, monte tranquille, entre 5 et 10mn pour prendre consciencieusement les photos, et il annonce qu'on peut redescendre. Mon pre pensait que l'hlico tait quip pour le vol de nuit. Que nenni ! Le pilote annonce : "_vu qu'il ne reste que 2mn avant le coucher, il faut atterrir en autorot', vous avez bien raccroch votre ceinture ?_". Rponse : "_heu, oui_". Et paf ! Passage en autorotation, l'estomac qui essaye de remonter au-dessus de la gorge. Il parait qu'on s'y habitue, dans la seconde moiti de la descente. Oui, mais c'est pas tout, il faut se poser  allure (vitesse verticale) raisonnable. Et la, re-paf ! On r-embraye le rotor, et on teste la tentative de s'aplatir comme une crpe sur le sige.

La mcanique va bien, merci pour elle, elle est conue pour tenir. Pour le passager, c'est diffrent d'un baptme de voltige, mais a laisse aussi ses traces. 60 ans aprs, les souvenirs taient toujours bien vivants.
</lger HS>

----------


## Jipt

C'est c'l, oui,  plusse  ::coucou:: 

source

----------


## escartefigue

> source


*7*

Je veux dire : c'est noooorme, dans le sens o c'est du lourd !
traduction automatique peut tre...

----------


## naute

Dj au dbut :



> Nous allons vous montrer comment rsoudre le message d'erreur ci-dessous qui apparat au dmarrage d'une machine *virtuel*.

----------


## Jipt

> Dj au dbut :


Oh tu sais, je n'ai pas voulu tout relever, sinon j'y serais encore,  :;): 




> traduction automatique peut tre...


peut tre quoi ?...  ::P:   ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> traduction automatique peut tre...


a m'tonnerait avec toutes ces saisies d'cran en franais. Et a ressemble plus le mauvais niveau de franais car je n'ai pas lu de problme de sens.

Un exemple, pour les livres de guitares, c'est assez simple de savoir rapidement si c'est une bonne traduction, si le terme  bois de rose  est employ pour traduire rosewood, c'est mauvais. La vraie traduction est palissandre...  ::ptdr::

----------


## escartefigue

Pour les informaticiens, il y a une erreur de traduction qui semble dsormais ne choquer plus personne, il s'agit du terme "mthode" pour parler des diffrents types d'accs (GET, PUT...).

Le mot "method" en anglais se traduit notamment "mthode" en franais mais galement "ordre" ou "instruction", malheureusement, c'est le sens le plus courant qui a t retenu
Parler de "mthode lecture" ou de "mthode criture" n'a vritablement aucun sens !

----------


## lper

> Oh tu sais, je n'ai pas voulu tout relever, sinon j'y serais encore,


En effet car juste aprs 



> ...et dont son image tait situ ...


Et comme c'est vendredi, on boit dans plusieurs verres,  votre sant !

----------


## Jipt

> Et comme c'est vendredi, on boit dans plusieurs verres,  votre sant !


Ce n'est pas bien grave, on a plusieurs vies !

Trouv dans le programme tloche,  propos d'un sujet sur les migrants, qu'en traversant en surnombre dans leurs frles embarcations, 


> ils ont risqu leurs vies


H oui !

Bonne journe,

----------


## rawsrc

Une image et pictout :



Le tag est gnr par le systme DVP  ::(:

----------


## Jipt

> Le tag est gnr par le systme DVP


 ::nono:: 

Quand on clique sur  le systme insre un rond vert avec une coche blanche :



L c'est l'OP qui s'est fichu dedans, mha.

----------


## rawsrc

bah quand j'dite le message, dans le titre je ne vois pas le tag.
D'habitude, quand c'est ajout  la main, tu le vois direct

Edit : ouaip, je l'ai vu et pu l'diter
C'est magique DVP

----------


## Jipt

> Edit : ouaip, je l'ai vu et pu l'diter
> C'est magique DVP


Tout s'explique :



> Merci  toi, du coup, c'est *rsolut* pour ma part.
> 
> Cordialement.


Bon, ben, il ne te reste plus qu' retourner diter ce message pour
- corriger la faute ;
- rajouter le tag.

Que d'activits pour un week-end,  ::ptdr:: 

Question subsidiaire : comment aurait-il fait s'il avait dpass le cap des trois jours ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

All mme Michu, y a un truc que je comprends pas ! 



On peut mme pas couter la radio peinard, lol :

----------


## escartefigue

... 55% de controverse semble-t-il  ::P:  :;): 

Pice jointe 448848

Source : https://www.lepoint.fr/

Un dfaut de ponctuation, quand on s'appelle "Le Point", a fait quand mme un peu dsordre  ::P:

----------


## naute

> Un dfaut de ponctuation, quand on s'appelle "Le Point", a fait quand mme un peu dsordre


Amusant !  ::ccool:: 
Cela dit, il s'agit apparemment d'un titre, et dans ce cas, la ponctuation n'est pas de mise. C'est du moins mon avis.

----------


## escartefigue

Oui mais je n'ai pas rsist au "bon mot", d'ailleurs, plus que la ponctuation, une reformulation aurait suffi :

"_les lecteurs du canton de Genve ont vot dimanche  55% en faveur de cette loi..._" et plus d'quivoque  :;):

----------


## lper

Hello,

je n'ai pas vu de problme de ponctuation, cette phrase semble claire : j'ai compris que les genevois ont vot en faveur d'une loi controverse.

[/Edit] Arf, je viens de comprendre, ce sont les 55% qui peuvent se rapporter  la controverse et non au rsultat du vote ?

----------


## escartefigue

> [/Edit] Arf, je viens de comprendre, ce sont les 55% qui peuvent se rapporter  la controverse et non au rsultat du vote ?



Oui, j'avais commenc mon message par :




> ... 55% de controverse semble-t-il

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un connaissant quelqu'un qui travaille dans ces milieux pourrait se renseigner et nous dire pourquoi l'image a t diffuse avec un effet miroir ?

Que du coup je suis oblig d'en appliquer un  mon tour pour lire correctement le carton prsent, et du coup, dsol pour vous amis lecteurs, le texte dans le bandeau du bas est un peu compliqu.

Question subsidiaire : les gens au montage et  la validation du sujet avant diffusion ne l'ont pas remarqu, ce dfaut ?

----------


## Invit

Classiquement utilis pour amoindrir l'impact de marque  l'cran.
Sans doute un T-shirt avec une marque apparat  un moment dans ce plan.

----------


## Jipt

> Sans doute un T-shirt avec une marque apparat  un moment dans ce plan.


Non. Le sujet m'intressait, je l'ai regard et n'ai rien remarqu. 
Par ailleurs, d'habitude ce genre de choses est flout, parce qu'il est trs facile de lire certaines choses crites  l'envers.
Allez voir par vous-mme, a commence  4:00.




> Classiquement utilis pour amoindrir l'impact de marque  l'cran.


Quant  a, je n'ai toujours pas compris leurs critres : quand la camra se promne dans les rayons d'un supermarket, des fois c'est flout et des fois non. Incomprhensible.

Ce qui me fait bien marrer, d'ailleurs, car avec leurs chartes graphiques, les marques pourraient presque se dispenser d'crire leur nom, on les reconnat quand mme tellement leur impact est fort.

----------


## naute

> Non. Le sujet m'intressait, je l'ai regard et n'est rien remarqu.


Oups ! ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Oups !


Fixed, merci  ::ccool:: 

Faudra que je prenne l'habitude de ne pas poster avant d'tre compltement rveill,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

nouvelle semaine, nouvelle moisson d'incohrence ?

Sur la mme page,  quelques poignes de pixels d'cart :



source, tout en bas, o l'on peut lire "A paratre fin d'anne" mais on ne te dit pas laquelle...

----------


## lper

> Bonjour,
> nouvelle semaine, nouvelle moisson d'incohrence ?


Ciao,

je m'attendais  un 's', avec une moisson... :;): 

Sinon, elle tait belle le "je n'est", on est contamin, moi je vous le dis !

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> je m'attendais  un 's', avec une moisson...


Une moisson d'horreur*s*,  ::P: 
 :;): 




> Sinon, elle tait belle le "je n'est", on est contamin, moi je vous le dis !


Je confirme, et quand je le dis je me rcolte des pouces rouges.

Ah, c'est trs bucolique et printanier, tout a, _moisson, rcolte,_  :8-): 

Tiens, a me fait penser  la prsentatrice mto hier soir au bord de l'orgasme parce que _cette semaine il va faire trs beau avec un grand soleil et des tempratures suprieures  la normale_, tout a avec un sourire d'une oreille  l'autre.
Quand elle devrait tre catastrophe de cet tat des lieux.
Je ne comprends pas ce monde et o on va...

----------


## lper

> Yop !
> Je ne comprends pas ce monde et o on va...


...dans le mur, assurment...
Peut-tre qu'un jour, les gens apprcieront le froid (comme moi qui ne supporte plus ces ts touffants, humpf) !

----------


## escartefigue

> Tiens, a me fait penser  la prsentatrice mto hier soir au bord de l'orgasme parce que _cette semaine il va faire trs beau avec un grand soleil et des tempratures suprieures  la normale_,


Et sans doute a-t-elle affirm qu'il fera entre 3**  7 degrs le matin, comme on l'entend de plus en plus

----------


## naute

Au moins a-t-elle dit "tempratures suprieures  la normale". On entend tellement souvent : "La temprature est chaude pour la saison.".

La temprature tant une mesure quantifiant un phnomne physique, elle n'est ni chaude ni froide. Par contre, l'air peut tre chaud ou froid, et donc sa temprature leve ou faible, ces deux adjectifs tant utiliss ici dans leur acception quantitative.

De la mme manire, une vitesse ne peut tre ni lente ni rapide. Par contre, le mobile se dplaant  cette vitesse peut tre lent ou rapide, selon que sa vitesse est petite ou grande.

Le problme est que ces expressions sont tellement utilises qu'elles finiront par devenir licites, comme beaucoup de mots ont vu leur sens dtourn suite  une mauvaise utilisation trop rpandue. On commence par faire rentrer le nouveau sens sous la rubrique "Familier" dans le dictionnaire, et, aprs un certain temps, l'acadmie entrine.

Quand quelqu'un dit, par exemple, qu'il a pass ses vacances dans un coin gnial, je me demande ce qu'on entend quand on dit qu'Einstein tait gnial  ::aie::  .

----------


## MythOnirie

Voila qui risque de changer certaines chose : L'Acadmie franaise se rsout  la fminisation

----------


## escartefigue

> La temprature tant une mesure quantifiant un phnomne physique, elle n'est ni chaude ni froide. Par contre, l'air peut tre chaud ou froid, et donc sa temprature leve ou faible, ces deux adjectifs tant utiliss ici dans leur acception quantitative.


a me rappelle une anecdote : quand j'tais lycen, ma prof d'anglais voulais nous faire traduire du franais vers l'anglais une phrase qui commenait ainsi :
_"si la distance entre la terre et le soleil tait plus loigne..."_  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 
Je me suis pris un savon quand j'ai tent, en vain, d'expliquer que a n'avait pas de sens. Elle n'a rien voulu savoir, il fallait traduire, point barre !
J'ai fini par renoncer, mais je m'en souviens encore, pourtant a fait trs longtemps  ::mrgreen::  :;):

----------


## naute

De fait, si les enseignantes (criture inclusive oblige) s'y mettent, on n'est pas rendus... peut-tre matrisait-elle mal le franais. ::mouarf2:: 

Cela dit, mme si la phrase n'a pas de sens, rien nempche de la traduire : c'est un bon exercice en soi. Pour faire un parallle, en gomtrie par exemple, matire qui n'est malheureusement plus enseigne, tout l'art consistait  raisonner juste sur une figure fausse.

----------


## Jipt

> en gomtrie par exemple, matire qui n'est malheureusement plus enseigne ...


Quoi ? Que lis-je ?
Mais ils sont devenus compltement fous, ou quoi ?

----------


## escartefigue

LCI hier soir  ::aie::  :

Pice jointe 452330

----------


## ok.Idriss

Ils sont en avance sur le grand prochain dbat de la langue franaise : pourquoi accorde-t-on les participes passs aprs l'auxiliaire tre et pas l'auxiliaire avoir, il faut rquilibrer cette injustice  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

Accordes ? hablas espaol ?  :;):  ::P:

----------


## ok.Idriss

el error es corregido :p

----------


## naute

> Accordes ? hablas espaol ?





> el error es corregido


Dans ce cas, il faudrait aller jusqu'au bout : "accorde t-ont" devrait donner "accorde-t-on", et la phrase devrait se terminer par un point d'interrogation.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Et personne n'a vu a ?



> aprs l'auxilaire tre et pas l'auxiliaire avoir


 ::ptdr::

----------


## naute

> Et personne n'a vu a ?


Chacun apporte sa pierre, et il faut en laisser aux copains : sinon, c'est de l'gosme.

----------


## ok.Idriss

Il va falloir que je retourne en primaire, c'est a d'tre expat et d'avoir chang la langue du correcteur orthographique pendant trop longtemps  ::aie::

----------


## naute

> Il va falloir que je retourne en primaire


En primaire ? Tu rigoles ! Tu connais l'alphabet, non ? Tu as donc largement dpass le niveau : tu es au moins en premire anne de licence. J'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas trs bien suivi l'volution (si on peut dire) de l'enseignement  ::ptdr::  .

Pour continuer  jouer, tu as encore oubli un trait d'union dans ta correction, entre "accorde" et "t" : "accorde t-on" > "accorde-t-on". Cependant, comme tu en mets un de trop dans "rquilibrer" (r-quilibrer n'est pas dans le manuel), a fait une moyenne : match nul  ::mouarf1::  .

 ::pastaper:: 

Au fait, une question : comment fais-tu pour modifier un message sans qu'apparaisse la mention "Dernire modification  par  ok.Idriss ..." ?

----------


## Jipt

> (r-quilibrer n'est pas dans le manuel)


Ah, ces "re", c'est quelque chose !
J'cris et je rcris, mais a surprend tellement qu'on a tendance  rcrire et l, c'est soulign par le correcteur.
Pourtant, j'attache et personne ne se pose de question pour rattacher (mais je ne tente pas de rattacher, soulign, ou reattacher, soulign, ou r-attacher, ni soulign ni dans mon Larousse. 
 ::koi:: 
Alors, oui, rquilibrer a fait bizarre et c'est soulign, mais pas rquilibrer, on se demande bien pourquoi...

Bon, le Larousse, il est trange :
remployer ou remployer
rlire tout seul
rdifier
rditer
rcrire voir rcrire

Allez, ouvrez votre dico  "RE" qui ne connat que R, d'ailleurs...




> Au fait, une question : comment fais-tu pour modifier un message sans qu'apparaisse la mention "Dernire modification  par  ok.Idriss ..." ?


Automatique, ce n'est que l'auteur qui voit ses modifications, les autres lecteurs ne sont pas au courant.

----------


## escartefigue

> Au fait, une question : comment fais-tu pour modifier un message sans qu'apparaisse la mention "Dernire modification  par  ok.Idriss ..." ?


Comme indiqu par Jipt, a n'est visible que par l'auteur ; de plus, il semble que a ne soit activ que si la modification est apporte plusieurs minutes aprs le message initial

----------


## Jipt

> Comme indiqu par Jipt, a n'est visible que par l'auteur ; de plus, il semble que a ne soit activ que si la modification est apporte plusieurs minutes aprs le message initial


Pas sr : je viens de modifier mon message prcdent (une rptition malheureuse) et je vois crit en bas "Dernire modif..." mais je crois que a ne dure pas, par contre.
Et comme c'est le genre de choses qu'on ne note pas, on ne le suit pas et donc on ne le sait pas,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ecthelion2

Lorsque l'on modifie un message, il me semble de mmoire qu'il y a une zone de saisie  remplir pour indiquer le motif de la modification, si l'on veut que cela apparaisse aux yeux de tous (si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement du forum).

Edit : vous voyez apparatre le motif de la modification l ?

----------


## naute

> Edit : vous voyez apparatre le motif de la modification l ?


Non !  ::D:

----------


## Mdinoc

De mmoire, quand on dite dans les quelques minutes (temps rel restant  dterminer) aprs avoir post, le message n'est pas marqu comme "dit".
Il l'est si on dite plus tard (mais pas trop tard non plus, parce qu'aprs l'dition est verrouille).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Non !


Ok, eh bien il semblerait que, que l'on remplisse la zone  saisir ou pas, au final cela se limite  un rappel  soi-mme de la raison de l'dition, et que dans tous les cas, les lecteurs ne sont pas au courant d'ventuelles modifications.

----------


## fredoche

on les voyait ces modifications et leurs motifs, avant, non ?

----------


## halaster08

Le motif est utile quand un modo modifie ton message sans t'avertir par mp.
Ca m'est dj arriv dans les forums technique, un modo avec rajouter des balises pour la lisibilit, c'tait crit.

----------


## transgohan

J'ai pens  vous ce midi en lisant a dans un journal :



> Le Choletais a reconnu les faits. Et expliqu, durant sa garde  vue, stre disput dans la rue avec un inconnu et avoir agi sous lempire dun tat alcoolique avanc.


 ::roll:: 

Bon aprs a commenait dj mal on va dire...



> g de 26 ou 27 ans


 ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

l'abomination de cette nouvelle forme d'criture (dont j'ai oubli le nom tellement c'est nul et ridicule) :

Trouv ici mme, dans le bandeau de droite...



Alors, un dveloppeur une dveloppeuse ?
Donc un formateur une formateurice ?
Non ?
Alors un formateur une formatrice ?
Mais du coup un dveloppeur une dveloppse ?

Bref on comprend encore moins qu'avant...

----------


## Jipt

C'est la fte, aujourd'hui :



Ensuite, vers 20 h 35 sur Arte, on a vu une historienne-chercheu*se* qui causait dans le poste. 
Le bandeau tait reposant, jusqu' ce que je me souvienne que maintenant, les mmes nous bassinent avec d'horribles chercheu*res*...

----------


## escartefigue

du dsormais classique ...

https://www.lepoint.fr/sport/footbal...97020_1858.php

----------


## escartefigue

> Le bandeau tait reposant, jusqu' ce que je me souvienne que maintenant, les mmes nous bassinent avec d'horribles chercheu*res*...


Chercheuratrices peut tre ?

----------


## Jipt

> Chercheuratrices peut tre ?


Ah, tu t'es pris un -1 ! Sans doute  cause de l'absence du trait d'union,  ::ptdr:: 

Allez, deux pour le prix d'une, dans la FAQ du site Bloctel :



Z'ont fait fort, l, je trouve.

----------


## escartefigue

> Ah, tu t'es pris un -1 ! Sans doute  cause de l'absence du trait d'union,


Je les pratique assidment celles-l (idem avec les majuscules accentues)  ::P: 





> Allez, deux pour le prix d'une, dans la FAQ du site Bloctel :


Du grand classique aussi, quoiqu'elle se fasse un peu rare ces temps derniers

*EDIT :*  tu as galement pris un "-1", un "_moinseur_" trane dans les parages, probablement un recal aigri du bac de franais !  ::P:

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> 
> *EDIT :*  tu as galement pris un "-1", un "_moinseur_" trane dans les parages, probablement un recal aigri du bac de franais !


Dans ce cas-l, on n'a pas un moinseur pas tent mais un moinseur patent.

 ::dehors::

----------


## escartefigue

Je vous laisse chercher  :;): , il y a a minima 4 erreurs dans ce texte, sans compter "haute gamme" qui est peut-tre d'usage dans ce contexte  ::weird:: 

La source est ici : http://www.assurbanque20.fr/spvie-la...sque-immeuble/

----------


## escartefigue

Pas mal non plus : trouv sur https://www.alterinfo.net/Corruption...is_a81167.html

Ils ont visiblement eu affaire  un vrai faussaire. Vridique !

----------


## Jipt

On en apprend tous les jours :

source

Bon, je passe sur le point comme sparateur des milliers, a, plus personne ne connat,  ::calim2:: , et je constate que si beaucoup de sources diffrentes parlent du sujet, elles doivent tre copies/colles d'une mme origine, car tous les articles ont la faute.

Et tous nous parlent de 3 moteurs sur 4 qui ont redmarr, mais aussi de 1 sur 2, et hier  la tloche (c'est ce qui m'a incit  chercher) 3 moteurs sur 4 en panne !
Des fois c'est 5 hlicos, des fois 6, pour l'vacuation, bref, la pagaille au niveau de l'info.

Si quelqu'un en sait plus, merci  lui de nous apporter la bonne parole.

----------


## transgohan

Moi j'en comprends surtout que les 1300 personnes taient  bord des eaux prilleuses et non du paquebot.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Tiens, pcho dans une pub de parfum d'une clbre marque de fringues et autres accessoires sans lesquels la vie serait invivable.



On a donc le choix entre _suis-moi_ ou _sois moi_ (qui ne veut pas dire grand chose dans le contexte).

Ou alors _sous moi_ ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

_"sois moi", "toi es moi", "moite moi"_ y a le choix !

----------


## rawsrc

Je sors du cadre, mais pendant l'installation de Win10x64.1809 je n'avais jamais fait gaffe  cette fentre : 



On ne peut pas nier qu'on n'a pas t prvenu   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> _"moite moi"_


Oh c'est mignon !  ::ccool:: 


Alors puisqu'on est dans le technique (merci rawsrc), j'ai eu un moi c't'aprme en photographiant l'autopsie d'une ampoule  led trouve dans un bac de recyclage de supermarket.

Je fais 2 tofs l'une derrire l'autre sans bouger,  peine retouch la mise au point, je connecte l'apn  la babasse, je rcupre les tofs sur le Bureau et l, surprise !
(a c'est une vue en "aperu" pour mieux voir) :



Et les donnes EXIF :


```

```

Mais comment c'est possible un dlire pareil ?
'fin bon, on voit des trucs, des fois, on se demande, hein...





> Je sors du cadre, mais pendant l'installation de Win10x64.1809 je n'avais jamais fais gaffe  cette fentre :


Jamais deux sans trois !
T'tais sur ta lance t'as pas pu t'arrter ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

les images prises  plat sur le dessus trompe les dtecteurs de verticalits...

----------


## foetus

> Mais comment c'est possible un dlire pareil ?


Cela va faire plus de 7 ans que cette information EXIF orientation c'est un truc de tar  ::aie::   ::aie::  : EXIF Orientation Handling Is a Ghetto  -2012 (<- un exemple en anglais)
Peut-tre que maintenant c'est mieux gr.

----------


## Jipt

> les images prises  plat sur le dessus trompent les dtecteurs de verticalit...





> Cela va faire plus de 7 ans que cette information EXIF orientation c'est un truc de tar   : EXIF Orientation Handling Is a Ghetto  -2012 (<- un exemple en anglais)


Merci pour cette info que j'ignorais.




> Peut-tre que maintenant c'est mieux gr.


C'est un appareil qui doit bien avoir 12  15 ans environ (Canon EOS 450D de premire gnration [s'il y en a plusieurs]).

 ::coucou::

----------


## Invit

> C'est un appareil qui doit bien avoir 12  15 ans environ (Canon EOS 450D de premire gnration [s'il y en a plusieurs]).


Non, ce modle est sorti en 2008.  :;): 
C'est d'ailleurs mon appareil (appel XSi en Amrique du Nord) depuis 10 ans.

----------


## escartefigue

> les images prises  plat sur le dessus *trompe* les dtecteurs de *verticalits*...


C'est aussi comme a qu'on distingue l'lphant d'Afrique de son cousin asiatique : il n'a qu'une seule trompe mais elles sont toutes verticales

----------


## Invit

> C'est aussi comme a qu'on distingue l'lphant d'Afrique de son cousin asiatique : il n'a qu'une seule trompe mais elles sont toutes verticales


C'est a d'envoyer un message trs rapidement en tant attendu...  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

> Non, ce modle est sorti en 2008.


Le temps a une fcheuse tendance  tre de plus en plus lastique, je trouve...

_Mea culpa_.

----------


## Invit

> Le temps a une fcheuse tendance  tre de plus en plus lastique, je trouve...


Tu m'tonnes... Pass 40 ans, a file, a file...
En tout cas, je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul  garder un appareil que l'on peut considrer comme dsuet mais qui rpond finalement,  90% de mes besoins ! 
En plus, le mien doit srement avoir quelques centaines de milliers de photos au compteur.

----------


## Jipt

> En plus, le mien doit srement avoir quelques centaines de milliers de photos au compteur.


Ah oui quand mme... 
Et tu as russi  trier tout a ?

Bon, moi je n'ai toujours pas russi  me faire au numrique, trop d'annes en argentique. En plus il vieillit mal, l'animal : la mise au point (jamais auto !) est parfois floue sans que je puisse me l'expliquer, et ce bourricot surexpose : je ne compte plus les ciels brls. 
Et si je le force  lgrement sous-exposer, c'est trop sous-expos.

Bref, c'est pas mon truc (d'ailleurs c'est celui de mon fils : ces bestioles ne connatraient-elles que leur matre ?)

----------


## Invit

> Et tu as russi  trier tout a ?


Pas trop le choix que de faire de l'dition mme si j'ai quand mme du retard...




> Bon, moi je n'ai toujours pas russi  me faire au numrique, trop d'annes en argentique. En plus il vieillit mal, l'animal : la mise au point (jamais auto !) est parfois floue sans que je puisse me l'expliquer, et ce bourricot surexpose : je ne compte plus les ciels brls. 
> Et si je le force  lgrement sous-exposer, c'est trop sous-expos.


Pour le numrique, c'est surtout le viseur de la taille d'un trou de serrure qui me fait regretter l'argentique et aussi d'avoir beaucoup moins de photo  trier.  l'poque, sur une 36 poses, il y en avait une ou deux de bonnes en gros, c'tait simple  diter. Maintenant, je reviens facilement avec 300 images aprs un concert ou lieu de deux ou trois rouleaux.

Pour le ciel surex, il me semble qu'il y a une option par dfaut qui corrige automatiquement et qui fait a.  fouiller dans les menus.
Sinon, par exprience, l'exposition est moins fiable avec des objectifs non canon aussi. Si la batterie commence  faiblir, c'est aussi moins fiable.

Pour la mise au point, il y a les contacts entre l'appareil et l'objectif qui s'encrasse.
Pareil aussi, si la batterie commence  faiblir, c'est aussi moins fiable.
Et c'est sr qu'avec une lentille qui ouvre  f:2,8 c'est plus fiable.
Actuellement, j'utilise essentiellement le pancake 24mm f:2.8mm et mon vieux 100mm f:2.0 qui commence  montrer des faiblesses (je l'ai achet d'occase  Paris il y a 15 ans et je me suis rendu compte qu'il avait t dj t rpar en amateur avec de... la colle)

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est a d'envoyer un message trs rapidement en tant attendu...


C'est clair, ici on se fait reprendre en plein vol et sans la moindre piti  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais bon sans animosit non plus, "_just for fun_"  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Mais bon sans animosit non plus, "_just for fun_"


Absolument !
Comme je dis souvent, j'aime bien la bonne tenue de ce sujet.

Sinon, pour en revenir  son titre, je suis tomb sur a, en autopsiant des lanternes de jardin  cellule solaire, vous savez, le genre de truc _made in China_ qui en gnral ne passera pas l'hiver ou alors exceptionnellement.
Bref, il y en a chez qui le contrle qualit n'est pas au point :

----------


## Invit

Choisis ton camps, camarade !  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

aprs l'anode et la cathode : l'antipode c'est l'inversion de polarit rversible... et rciproquement  ::aie::

----------


## Escapetiger

... Ce sont des piles pour le march cycliste australien :  Tour Down Under  ::aie::

----------


## AdmChiMay

Vu sur eurosport.fr, j'ai un problme de comprhension : _Ils consolident ainsi leur place dans les quatre premiers  lOuest (quatrime, ex-quo avec Houston, troisime)_

Il me semblait que si deux sont au mme rang, c'est le rang suivant qui est vide. Mais l  :8O:

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

trouv quelque chose de vraiment trs curieux et dont je me demanderai jusqu' la fin de mes jours comment a a pu arriver, mais trve de discours, place  l'image (il s'agit d'une photographie de la page 1461, non retouche sauf pour les besoins de la mise en page ici) :



Le groupe des deux types "o" et "-" s'est retrouv bascul de 90 _counterclockwise_, et il a fallu un sacr hasard pour ce groupe pivot puisse s'insrer  la mme place, sous-entendu ce bloc est un carr, alors partant de l j'ai tent de corriger la faute avec mon Gimp, mais je n'y arrive pas !

J'ai slectionn les deux types fautifs dans un seul bloc que j'ai copi-coll puis pivot de 90  droite puis align (j'ai eu de la chance sur ce coup-l !) sur l'autre trait d'union 4 lignes plus bas et enfin remont  la place o il aurait d tre, et c'est l qu'on se rend compte de l'immense espace entre "nati" et "o-".



 ::koi:: , surtout si on compare avec l'espace entre le "i" et le "n" de "chemin", juste au-dessus  gauche.
Mais l'explication est simple, je pense car, oui, j'ai fait les mesures : le bloc "nati" a t lgrement dcal sur la gauche, l'espace de justification entre "nati" et "route" est plus petite que toutes les autres de la ligne.
Sauf que, les gars qui avaient le nez et les mains l-dessus ne se sont pas rendus compte que pour insrer ce dernier bloc fautif (et a, ils ne l'ont pas vu non plus ?), il leur fallait changer cette espace ?
Quel pataqus !
Et un sacr mystre

Bref, dtendons-nous avec un extrait reproduit  l'identique du bas de la page 200 :


 ::aie:: 
Bonne journe, bonne semaine, et ouvrez l'il !  :;): 
---
1- Et tout cela se trouve dans _Uranus_ de Marcel Aym,  Gallimard 1948, impression de juin 1996, chez Folio, n 224

Ainsi donc en 1996 on composait encore au plomb. Je ne l'aurais pas envisag, si on m'avait pos la question.

----------


## fredoche

Marcel Aym, j'ai ador son roman "la vouivre" qui est une lgende tenace et trs prsente de la rgion, entre Bourgogne et Comt jurassienne. Et bien sr le passe-muraille, un truc qui faisait rver mon enfance. 

On voit quelques rfrences  lui dans la ville de Dole.

Je ne savais pas que Uranus tait de lui, le film tait excellent je trouve. Marrant cette coquille page 200.

Par curiosit, les traits d'unions de fin de ligne sont toujours associs  une lettre en composition au plomb ?

----------


## Jipt

> Par curiosit, les traits d'unions de fin de ligne sont toujours associs  une lettre en composition au plomb ?


Tu penses qu'il s'agissait d'un seul bloc de plomb avec les deux types fondus ensemble ?

Alors pas  *ma* connaissance : je n'ai jamais vu a, dans aucun de mes bouquins de typographie et puis, imagine une casse standard : il faudrait la doubler car, potentiellement, presque n'importe quelle lettre pourrait tre suivie de cette marque de csure, mme si certaines sont plus qu'improbables : je ne vois pas quel mot permettrait de composer "q-", "w-", "x-", ou "z-", par exemple.



source

Tiens, suivez donc ce lien, c'est plein de jolies images qui me font rver

----------


## fredoche

> Tu penses qu'il s'agissait d'un seul bloc de plomb avec les deux types fondus ensemble ?


Non du tout, mais  te lire et  voir cette rotation  90, je me suis pos la question


Qu'est ce qui fait que tu as un tel attrait pour les techniques d'imprimerie, des raisons pro, ou juste un dada historique ?

J'adore ce plan de casse, et la faon dont il est utilis, a fait rflchir... au clavier notamment

----------


## Jipt

> Qu'est ce qui fait que tu as un tel attrait pour les techniques d'imprimerie, des raisons pro, ou juste un dada historique ?


Je ne sais pas.

J'ai toujours t "lecteur" : un truc crit, imprim, faut que je le lise, c'est plus fort que moi ; je te laisse imaginer les nanas dans la rue avec une bd ou n'importe quoi d'autre (slogan, etc.) sur le T-shirt , bien devant  :8-): 

Pi j'ai toujours aim les livres : les toucher, les sentir (si si  !), et bien sr les dcouvrir, dcouvrir ce qu'ils contiennent et vont m'apporter, bref, quand j'ai visit il y a 20 ans le Muse de l'imprimerie  Lyon, j'ai cr ne pas m'en remettre,  ::mrgreen:: 

Car _in fine_, c'est spectaculaire ce truc (un peu comme la photo argentique) : tu prends une feuille de papier blanc, des morceaux de plomb taills comme il faut, un peu d'encre et d'huile de coude (Dieu que c'est lourd le plomb !) et la magie opre : tu produis de la connaissance.
(et des fake news,  notre poque, mais ceci est une autre histoire -- quoique... suivez ce lien chez Gallica, pour un extrait des _villes mortes du Golfe de Lyon_, de Charles Lenthric, Plon, 1876, concernant Aigues-mortes :

La page qui s'affiche prsente  droite des flches de navigation pour avancer et reculer : en reculant d'une fois on tombe sur une carte magnifique (et la lgende est trs intressante, vous y reviendrez aprs avoir lu ce qui suit), et sinon, il suffit de lire, les lignes sont courtes donc a va trs vite et ce qui nous intresse se trouve  la 3e page (353) du chapitre, commenant par :
_La multiplicit des auteurs qui ont rpt que la ville d'Aiguesmortes_ [sic] _se trouvait autrefois sur le bord mme de la Mditerrane et que les vagues venaient battre le pied de ses murailles est loin d'tre une preuve de l'exactitude de cette assertion ..._

Prtez une attention particulire  la fin de la page 354 et au dbut de la 355, c'est difiant ! Des fake news comme maintenant, les auteurs se recopiant les uns les autres...

Enfin, ce livre comporte des annexes, la 13e est intitule "Sur la distance qui spare Aiguesmortes de la mer" et commence par le relev des "Documents inexacts",  retrouver l : 
https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bp...lenth%C3%A9ric)

----------


## fredoche

> Je ne sais pas.
> 
> J'ai toujours t "lecteur" : un truc crit, imprim, faut que je le lise, c'est plus fort que moi ; je te laisse imaginer les nanas dans la rue avec une bd ou n'importe quoi d'autre (slogan, etc.) sur le T-shirt , bien devant


J'imagine  ::mouarf:: 



> et la magie opre : tu produis de la connaissance.


Oui
Alors j'ai toujours  l'esprit ce qu'un ami me disait  propos de l'imprimerie, de Gutenberg, et de la naissance de la rforme.
Ctait donc un protestant, il est mort l'an dernier. Un mec merveilleux  bien des gards
Et c'est passionnant de prendre conscience ( je n'avais pas cette conscience avant d'en discuter avec lui) que si le 1er livre  tre imprim fut la bible, c'est aussi ce qui permit de dlivrer ce livre de la main-mise du clerg catholique et du Vatican. D'offrir  tous un accs ais au savoir et au livre. A tous les livres. 
Mais surtout cette libration, ce lien troit avec la rforme.
Et la connaissance, synonyme de libert.

C'est bizarre, quand on discutait de cela, j'avais  l'esprit l'image d'une reproduction d'un atelier dimprimeur mdival que tu avais post ici pour discussion sur quel tait le bon sens de la reproduction, puisque 2 versions en miroir coexistaient sur le net.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est bizarre, quand on discutait de cela, j'avais  l'esprit l'image d'une reproduction d'un atelier dimprimeur mdival que tu avais post ici pour discussion sur quel tait le bon sens de la reproduction, puisque 2 versions en miroir coexistaient sur le net.


Tu veux parler de a :



Voil l'original, dit en 15xx, et je vous invite vivement  parcourir un peu le volume pour voir comment les gens travaillaient  l'poque, cette manire de remplir les vides au bout des lignes courtes avec des dessins abstraits ou d'inspiration natu (-relle ? -riste ?), enfin, des morceaux de branches d'arbre, bref, rgalez-vous.

Et on ne sait pas ce qu'ils prenaient,  l'poque, mais a devait tre de la bonne, ou...

Le paradis ?

----------


## rawsrc

Je me suis toujours pos la question si, dans ton arbre gnalogique, tu n'avais pas un peu d'encre dans le sang comme d'autres du pinard 😁
Au moins, nous sur dvp, on a trouv la rincarnation de Johannes Gutenberg, la classe 👍

----------


## Jipt

> Je me suis toujours pos la question si, dans ton arbre gnalogique, tu n'avais pas un peu d'encre dans le sang comme d'autres du pinard 😁


Amusant, car je me la suis souvent pose galement, mais je n'ai rien trouv.

Ce que je me dis aussi, des fois, c'est que j'ai d grenouiller dans ce milieu dans une vie antrieure -- sinon, comment expliquer les frissons que me procure "Le matre de Garamond", d'Anne Cuneo ?

----------


## rawsrc

Rassure-moi, ce n'est pas toi qui a pos pour la couverture  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> Rassure-moi, ce n'est pas toi qui a pos pour la couverture


Comment savoir ?
Non, je ne me reconnais pas, maintenant,  5 sicles de distance, les formes peuvent voluer.

Le peintre est italien, de Toscane, tout comme le sujet de la peinture, et il y a des Toscans dans ma gnalogie paternelle, lol.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Comment savoir ?
> Non, *je ne me reconnais pas*, maintenant,  5 sicles de distance, les formes peuvent voluer.


Et puis pass 500 ans, faut dire que la vue baisse.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

> Tu veux parler de a :


C'est exactement a.



> Voil l'original, dit en 15xx, et je vous invite vivement  parcourir un peu le volume pour voir comment les gens travaillaient  l'poque, cette manire de remplir les vides au bout des lignes courtes avec des dessins abstraits ou d'inspiration natu (-relle ? -riste ?), enfin, des morceaux de branches d'arbre, bref, rgalez-vous.
> 
> Et on ne sait pas ce qu'ils prenaient,  l'poque, mais a devait tre de la bonne, ou...
> 
> Le paradis ?


C'est absolument magnifique. Bon dieu quand je vois tous ces gens qui font des cubes, et qui appelle a de l'art(-chitecture)
L'illustration que tu as mise en lien du "ou" est remplie de vouivres, sous le sige de la pucelle (?), et sur les piliers extrieurs  l'illustration




> Amusant, car je me la suis souvent pose galement, mais je n'ai rien trouv.
> 
> Ce que je me dis aussi, des fois, c'est que j'ai d grenouiller dans ce milieu dans une vie antrieure -- sinon, comment expliquer les frissons que me procure "Le matre de Garamond", d'Anne Cuneo ?


Une petite foi pour les (r)incarnations ?




> Comment savoir ?
> Non, je ne me reconnais pas, maintenant,  5 sicles de distance, les formes peuvent voluer.
> 
> Le peintre est italien, de Toscane, tout comme le sujet de la peinture, et il y a des Toscans dans ma gnalogie paternelle, lol.


La Toscane, quelle rgion magnifique.

----------


## Jipt

> Et puis pass 500 ans, faut dire que la vue baisse.


 ::ptdr:: 
 :+1: 




> ... sur les piliers extrieurs  l'illustration


Ah c'est quelque chose, ces dcorations extrieures au sujet, tu as remarqu aussi ?
Bon, tu m'as donn envie de lire le Marcel Aym dont tu as parl.




> Une petite foi pour les (r)incarnations ?


Ben pourquoi pas ? On n'a pas de preuve absolue et dfinitive que a n'existe pas, alors je suis "open".
Aprs tout, il y en a bien (des astro*nome*s) qui s'amusent  cartographier le cosmos (si si ! Docu rcent sur la 5, c'est inou !), chaque jour on dcouvre des millions de galaxies (qui contiennent des millions de systmes solaires), et les cartes qu'ils en donnent ressemblent  s'y mprendre aux filaments tisss par des champignons vivant dans le sol, dans 3 m3.
Impressionnant !
Alors tout est possible.
Et d'ailleurs, entendu  l'instant  la radio pendant que je pianote a, qu'on va nous publier une image d'un trou noir. Y a rien qui vous choque dans cette annonce ?
Le trou noir est cens capturer toute lumire, alors on va nous montrer quoi ?
Ah mais moi aussi je peux en faire, des images comme a : yak prendre du papier photo, le laisser  la lumire 5 minutes et le rvler, il sera tout noir.  ::mrgreen:: 
On nous prendrait pas pour des neuneus, des fois ?




> La Toscane, quelle rgion magnifique.


Que je n'ai pas le plaisir de connatre. Jamais t attir par les pays trangers  cause de la barrire de la langue,  ::calim2::

----------


## fredoche

> Le paradis ?


C'est bien le paradis : 
34e image



> Ah c'est quelque chose, ces dcorations extrieures au sujet, tu as remarqu aussi ?
> Bon, tu m'as donn envie de lire le Marcel Aym dont tu as parl.


J'espre que tu apprcieras, c'est un peu du fantastique franc-comtois. 
Prs d'ici  Couches, tous les 20 ans est fte la Vivre, qui est une autre forme prononce de vouivre, et la procession met en scne un dragon comme pour les dfils du nouvel an chinois

Oui j'ai remarqu ces dcorations, a m'a rappel un truc qui m'avait saisi en visitant une nuit assez tard la cour d'honneur du palais des princes-vques  Lige :

60 colonnes, toutes dcores :https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palais...8ge_JPG02a.jpg
Le lieu est somptueux, ces colonnes trs intrigantes. Je n'avais jamais vu a ailleurs




> Ben pourquoi pas ? On n'a pas de preuve absolue et dfinitive que a n'existe pas, alors je suis "open".
> Aprs tout, il y en a bien (des astro*nome*s) qui s'amusent  cartographier le cosmos (si si ! Docu rcent sur la 5, c'est inou !), chaque jour on dcouvre des millions de galaxies (qui contiennent des millions de systmes solaires), et les cartes qu'ils en donnent ressemblent  s'y mprendre aux filaments tisss par des champignons vivant dans le sol, dans 3 m3.
> Impressionnant !
> Alors tout est possible.


Je suis aussi open, pas de souci. 
Tu pourrais tre intress par cette mission de la TAC, o un astrophysicien et un chercheur en neurosciences font le rapport entre leurs 2 disciplines : https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...e-25-mars-2019
Passionnant




> Que je n'ai pas le plaisir de connatre. Jamais t attir par les pays trangers  cause de la barrire de la langue,


Sans parler italien, tu as l'impression de connaitre la langue. La rgion est riche de tout, d'histoires, de paysages, d'arts, ditaliens et de belles italiennes, de nature, de gastronomie. C'est Florence, les Mdicis allis  la couronne de France.
Une amie d'origine italienne m'a un jour dit que "les franais, ce sont des italiens qui s'emmerdent", je trouve a trs trs vrai.
Si tu as des origines de ce cot, ce serait peut-tre l'occasion de les retrouver

----------


## Jipt

> C'est bien le paradis : 
> 34e image


Trop fort ! Je n'avais pas vu/lu la table des illustrations quand j'ai feuillet le livre,  la recherche de l'atelier d'imprimerie.




> J'espre que tu apprcieras, c'est un peu du fantastique franc-comtois. 
> Prs d'ici  Couches, tous les 20 ans est fte la Vivre, qui est une autre forme prononce de vouivre, et la procession met en scne un dragon comme pour les dfils du nouvel an chinois


En gnral je ne suis pas fan, mais vu comment il crit, a ne peut tre qu'intressant :



> Marie-Anne entra dans la cuisine dposer son filet de haricots verts et de concombres. Son visage rayonnait une joie si tendre que Mme Archimbaud se sentit une paire de gifles dans les mains.





> [] les cochons d'oiseaux qui gazouillent dans les branches du printemps [...]


Tout le monde aurait crit _dans les branches au printemps_ mais lui non !




> Oui j'ai remarqu ces dcorations, a m'a rappel un truc qui m'avait saisi en visitant une nuit assez tard la cour d'honneur du palais des princes-vques  Lige :
> 
> 60 colonnes, toutes dcores :https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palais...8ge_JPG02a.jpg
> Le lieu est somptueux, ces colonnes trs intrigantes. Je n'avais jamais vu a ailleurs


Magnifiques colonnes, je n'avais non plus jamais vu a.
Et qu'est-ce qu'on est minables,  ct des anciens qui savaient faire a avec des outils de bric et de broc.
Bon, oui, nous on sait aller sur la Lune, mais pour ce que a va nous servir... Je prfrerais qu'on sache arrter de faire prir les coraux en Australie ::calim2:: 
Et qu'on invente des machines pour nettoyer les ocans des quantits effarantes de plastiques dont ils sont farcis,  ::cry:: 




> Je suis aussi open, pas de souci. 
> Tu pourrais tre intress par cette mission de la TAC, ou un astrophysicien et un chercheur en neurosciences font le rapport entre leurs 2 disciplines : https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...e-25-mars-2019
> Passionnant


lol ! a part fort,  ::ptdr:: 

Sinon, l'coute est en train.




> Une amie d'origine italienne m'a un jour dit que "les franais, ce sont des italiens qui s'emmerdent", je trouve a trs trs vrai.


Trs mignonne, sa petite pique, +1 !




> Si tu as des origines de ce cot, ce serait peut-tre l'occasion de les retrouver


Bah, pas trop envie, laissons le pass o il est.

----------


## Jipt

> Marcel Aym, j'ai ador son roman "la vouivre" qui est une lgende tenace et trs prsente de la rgion, entre Bourgogne et Comt jurassienne.


Me suis offert a, c't'aprme :



Je vous raconterai...

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

Je n'avais pas oubli a, mais entre du code d'un ct et l'avancement du roman de l'autre, je ne suis pas repass par ici et j'ai bien fait, je constate avec stupfaction que le post s'est pris un -1 ! Mais pourquoi, bon sang de bon soir ? Qu'est-ce qui peut bien coincer dans ce post ?
La meuf'  moiti  poil ? J'y peux rien, c'est la couv', elle est comm' a, il y en a eu d'autres, si vous googlez vous verrez.




> Je vous raconterai...


Bref, laissons tomber les compulsifs du  :-1: , les autres je vous ddie a,  dfaut de recopier tout le bouquin (pas fini mais dj "merci fredoche" pour la piste  ::ccool:: ) :




> Derrire une vitre apparaissait le visage dun enfant triste et pensif, accabl par lobligation dominicale de se dbarbouiller au savon et peut-tre de se laver les pieds.


crit en '45, quelle poque !

Quant  toi qui moinses, vas-tu oser avoir le cran de dire pourquoi, ou vas-tu continuer  cliquer lchement ?

----------


## Jipt

> Quant  toi qui moinses, vas-tu oser avoir le cran de dire pourquoi, ou vas-tu continuer  cliquer lchement ?


Et vous croyez que cette personne a eu le courage de son acte ? Mais que nenni ! 



On voit des trucs, des fois, franchement, on se demande...
M'tonne pas que le monde tourne aussi peu rond.

----------


## Jipt

> Et vous croyez que cette personne a eu le courage de son acte ? Mais que nenni !


Et elle a aussi moins le post que je cite mais a, tout le monde s'en doutait,  ::ptdr:: 


Parlons d'autre chose, parce que les moinseurs qui se planquent sous l'anonymat et la lchet, a me bassine tellement que bon, bref...

Et donc, a aussi a me bassine, qu'on nous gonfle  longueur de journe avec la scurit du mot de passe et tout ce genre de choses et qu' une heure de grande coute, on trouve a, dont on se demande bien  quoi a sert dans le sujet (docu sur les dputs europens, avec cette personne qui manuvre une porte, vachement utile comme illustration !) et pourquoi a a t choisi pour diffusion, et surtout, conserv au montage :



Par dcence j'ai flout, sinon c'est vraiment pas compliqu  rcuprer

EDIT :



> crit en '45, quelle poque !


 ::nono:: 
Je cherchais "vouerie", qui n'est pas dans mon encyclopdie Larousse en 11 volumes de '73, mais que le cnrtl connait, et l-bas on nous dit "1943".
Dont acte.

----------


## fredoche

Tiens c'est marrant cette faon d'crire l'anne 



> '45


C'est d'usage ou ceci t'est propre ? _Le dimanche surtout_  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Une clef (password) en 5 lettres c'est bien a ? 
Bon c'est un wifi visiteurs apparemment, mais mme si c'est le cas c'est probablement du WEP  ::calim2:: 

On badine pas avec la scurit au parlement europen.

----------


## Invit

> Tiens c'est marrant cette faon d'crire l'anne 
> C'est d'usage ou ceci t'est propre ? _Le dimanche surtout_


Anglicisme...  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

io !

{QUOTE=fredoche;10898116} : C'est d'usage ou ceci t'est propre ? _Le dimanche surtout_  ::aie::  {/QUOTE}

J'ai enlev les crochets des balises QUOTE, que a fait perdre l'italique qui fait toute la saveur de ce jeu de mot  double dtente, triple mme puisque aujourd'hui *c'est* dimanche !
"Fais chauffer l'eau, Marcelle".
D'ailleurs il m'a fallu relire deux ou trois fois pour percuter. Bien jou !  ::ccool:: 




> Une clef (password) en 5 lettres c'est bien a ?


6, si ma mmoire est bonne : il y a un trait d'union entre les 3 de gauche et les 2 de droite.
Mais ce n'est pas la peine de m'envoyer la dgse, j'ai dj tout supprim de ma babasse (mme si l'analyse forensique du dd en profondeur avec des outils que mme pas on sait qu'ils existent permettrait peut-tre de retrouver la source, bref, ils auront plus vite fait de rcuprer la vido,  ::mouarf:: ).




> Tiens c'est marrant cette faon d'crire l'anne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				'45





> Anglicisme...


Merci pour la prcision, 7g, franchement je ne m'en souviens pas.




> [] Une fille qui ne meurt pas, ce nest pas  faire envie ; quand on est de faire une chose, si on nen voit pas venir le bout, on ne sait pas ce quon fait et on ne fait pour autant dire rien. 
> 	Une expression de curiosit un peu inquite anima les yeux verts de la Vouivre. Arsne poursuivit, plutt pour lui-mme que pour elle.
> 	 Et moi, je me pensais quelle [parlant de sa mre] avait raison. Je la regardais qui tricotait sa chaussette. Je me disais que si elle navait pas eu dj dans lide ce que serait le bout de la chaussette, son travail naurait pas ressembl  grand chose. Je me disais aussi que la vie, cest pareil ; que pour bien la mener, il faut penser  la fin.


Je me rgale, fredoche,  ::ccool:: 
EDIT
Dsol pour le rendu un poil foireux, alors que c'est correct en mode dition (je voulais respecter le bouquin) :

----------


## Jipt

Et voil.

Mme les meilleures choses ont une fin, un peu tristounette quand mme, donc comme il n'est pas possible de tout recopier ici, je vous livre a, 


> Les filles Mindeur taient agites par le voisinage dArsne. De la fentre de la cuisine, on le voyait aller et venir autour de la maison dUrbain et, sans doute parce quil stait install l en rupture avec sa famille, on avait limpression exaltante quil se trouvait soudain disponible et sans dfense.


, o les mots  agites  et le second  on  ont attir mon attention ; pour un dbut de chapitre (le 20, page 226) a part fort, je trouve,  :;): 

Et il y a aussi a, qui mrite bien sa place dans ce sujet :



Comme parfois, je me suis amus  reproduire *strictement  l'identique* sauf pour les [] qui sont l pour signifier qu'il y a du texte avant et aprs.
Allez vrifier  la librairie du coin, ou  la mdiathque, ou dans votre bibliothque. C'est dans le dernier chapitre, dans mon dition 5 pages avant la fin,  une dizaine de lignes du dbut d'un paragraphe commenant par  Ayant contourn l'tang de la Chane []  .

Une piste : la personne qui a saisi le texte a d oublier d'activer son correcteur orthographique, et un conseil : relisez attentivement, lettre  lettre.
a y est, c'est trouv ?
Oui oui, c'est bien a, et cette blague, je ne l'avais encore jamais vue de toute ma vie,  ::D:

----------


## rawsrc

comme des chenilles processsionnaires, non ?

----------


## Jipt

Aujourd'hui, rien  voir avec l'orthographe, la typographie et tout ce genre de choses, et pourtant, quand j'ai vu a, franchement, je me suis demand...

Mais j'ai vu parce que j'ai ouvert parce qu'en mettant l'objet sur la tranche (un vieux desktop HP qu'on utilise  plat), il y a eu des bruits de choses se promenant  l'intrieur, donc, en toute logique, j'ai d'abord entendu.
Quoi ?
Un radiateur de chipset qui vit sa vie, qui explore son environnement, il pouvait en profiter il n'a jamais t fix et ne tenait en place que par le scotch double-face qui le solidarisait au circuit, scotch qui sche avec le temps...



Dans l'ovale orange en bas  gauche un cavalier soud sur la carte-mre et o va s'accrocher la ferraille qui tient le radiateur en place, et en haut un emplacement vide.

Quand on pense que a a pass le contrle qualit,  ::roll::

----------


## foetus

> Quand on pense que a a pass le contrle qualit,


Mme si  premire vue tu sembles avoir raison, il faut nuancer fortement  ::mrgreen:: 
Les refroidissements passifs (en gros, un bout de mtal avec des ailettes) sont trs souvent des produits externes qu'on colle sur la puce  refroidir (la colle* est sur le refroidissement). Par exemple, sur les cartes mres serveur comme celles de la marque Tyan n'ont pas systmatiquement de refroidissement sur les puces (chipset, rseau, ...)Le systme de fixation est symtrique : il appuie des 2 cts opposs en mme temps - pour que le refroidissement soit droit et qu'il appuie uniformment sur la surface  refroidir. Donc, s'il te manque un point d'attache (qui est souvent un trou dans la carte mre) bien c'est mort. De toute manire la colle* livre avec/ sur le refroidissement colle trs [trs] fortement.

dit :  je veux dire comme la colle* du refroidissement est suffisante pour le faire tenir (de toute manire quasi seul le refroidissement processeur a un systme de maintien parce que le _ventirad_ a un ventilateur), le systme de maintien n'est pas ncessaire. Aprs pourquoi laisser ce systme ? Est-ce qu'on peut le retirer ? (<- sinon c'est pour cela qu'on l'a laiss) Est-ce que le constructeur a eu une rduction sur un lot ? Des refroidissements manquaient et le constructeur en a pris qui trainaient ?


*: pte thermique collante

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Merci de ton retour.



> Les refroidissements passifs (en gros, un bout de mtal avec des ailettes) sont trs souvent des produits externes qu'on colle sur la puce  refroidir (la colle* est sur le refroidissement).
> 
> *: pte thermique collante


Pas sur celui-ci : la partie active du chip doit faire 1 x 1,5 cm  la louche, et elle est monte dans un grand support carr vert fonc d'environ 4 x 4 cm.
La pte thermique sert juste de contact entre entre le chip et le radiateur, et celui-ci est maintenu en place par un carr de scotch double-face d'une largeur d'environ 4 mm faisant tout le tour du carr vert.

Je pense que c'est la matire collante du double-face qui a sch, ct support en cramique/verre spcial/plastique haut-de-gamme/autre, je ne sais pas. En tout cas, si je le remets  sa place il est content, mais il suffit que je le tourne gauche-droite pour qu'il rponde  la sollicitation : y a pu aucune adhrence...

Trouv avec ggl images, mot-cl "chipset" :



On notera qu'il y a deux trous de fixation, un peu comme sur mon image (o il n'y a qu'une attache  ::koi:: )

EDIT : bingo !
J'ai eu la lumineuse ide de googler la rf de la babasse (hp dc7100) et la 1re image tait la bonne :



Il manque donc bien une attache sur ma carte-mre ! Plus qu' tout dmonter et voir si avec un bout de fil de cuivre ou autre je peux m'en sortir.
a va prendre du temps

Curieuse ide, au niveau de l'engineering, de mettre en place des systmes d'attaches tenues juste par de la soudure et dont la force de travail va s'opposer  un ressort qui essaye de les arracher.

----------


## Jipt

J'ai eu un coup de bol extraordinaire : la pice mtallique en U avec le petit bout de plastique noir m'attendait sagement dans un coin, sous le bloc d'alim !

Un examen attentif montrera que les soudures ont sch, alors, un bon coup de lime pour remettre les connexions  neuf et qu'elles puissent entrer dans les troutrous sans trop cramer le pcb, faire chauffer le fer, pendant ce temps extraire la carte-mre (quelle engeance !  ::furax:: ), mettre le cavalier en place, chauffer, souder, termin !

Remontage, reconfiguration du setup qui avait un peu perdu les pdales, boot-boot son vieux XP et _tutti va bene_ !  ::yaisse2:: 

En voil un qui revient de loin, pour un truc archi-stupide !
 ::coucou::

----------


## foetus

Quelle aventure, pour une soudure qui a saute  ::mrgreen::  ... mais cela est d aux impondrables du temps qui passe.





> Pas sur celui-ci : la partie active du chip doit faire 1 x 1,5 cm  la louche


Cela s'appelle un "die" (<- lien wiki en franais)





> elle est monte dans un grand support carr vert fonc d'environ 4 x 4 cm.


Ouais, le support a,  ma connaissance, 2 fonctions :
pouvoir tendre la surface du "die" pour accueillir toutes les pattes de la puce. Pour un processeur cela peut monter  plus de 1000 pattes.pouvoir tendre la surface du "die" pour le refroidir. Mais dans ce cas, il y a un dissipateur thermique (une sorte de capsule,  "Integrated Heat Spreader" en anglais <- lien wiki en franais)

D'ailleurs  ::mrgreen:: , le dcapsulage est l'action de retirer ce dissipateur thermique. Cela fait partie des actions extrmes pour refroidir le processeur, avec le ponage du dissipateur (<- pour rendre sa surface la plus lisse possible - la moins sans asprits possible)

----------


## Jipt

> Quelle aventure, pour *une* soudure qui a saute  ... mais cela est d aux impondrables du temps qui passe.


*Deux* !
Une au bout de chaque branche du "U", et, oui, les impondrables... Curieux de constater que les 2 soudures de ce "U" ont flanch, alors que l'autre "U" est nickel.




> Cela s'appelle un "die" (<- lien wiki en franais)


Ah oui, me souvenais plus si c'tait un "i" ou un"y", d'o mon abstention (abstinence ?) ce matin.




> D'ailleurs , le dcapsulage est l'action de retirer ce dissipateur thermique. Cela fait partie des actions extrmes pour refroidir le processeur, avec le ponage du dissipateur (<- pour rendre sa surface la plus lisse possible - la moins sans asprits possible)


Les trucs de grand malade des degrs en moins pour les kHz en plus,  ::mouarf:: 
Jamais jou  ces jeux-l (mme si, sur la moto que j'avais, jeune, je me suis parfois amus  changer les rapports sans dbrayer, aprs l'avoir lu qqpart -- et oui, a passe et on gagne une poigne de nanosecondes,  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## fredoche

> avec le ponage du dissipateur (<- pour rendre sa surface la plus lisse possible - la moins sans asprits possible)


On appelle a une rectification, plus un ponage
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectif...%C3%A9canique)
Ca se fait  la rectifieuse.
J'ai appris  faire a en mcanique.
Mon pre qui a fait les coles Schneider a appris  faire le mme genre d'opration  la main, sans rectifieuse.

A noter que c'est plus ou moins le mme type de procd que pour les miroirs de tlescope, qui doivent tre parfaits

Tu peux passer les rapports sans dbrayer Jipt, il faut que le rgime moteur corresponde  celui du rapport.
Et une vraie soudure implique une fusion des mtaux, en principe c'est plutt un point solide qu'une faiblesse quand c'est bien fait.

----------


## Jipt

> On appelle a une rectification, plus un ponage
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectif...%C3%A9canique)
> Ca se fait  la rectifieuse.
> J'ai appris  faire a en mcanique.
> Mon pre qui a fait les coles Schneider a appris  faire le mme genre d'opration  la main, sans rectifieuse.


 la main ? Moi je dis "respect" !




> Tu peux passer les rapports sans dbrayer Jipt, il faut que le rgime moteur corresponde  celui du rapport.


Oui, mais a fait bizarre, et avec une impression de violer la mcanique, ce qui n'est jamais trs bon pour la pignonnerie,  ::mouarf:: 




> Et une vraie soudure implique une fusion des mtaux, en principe c'est plutt un point solide qu'une faiblesse quand c'est bien fait.


Oui, mais ce n'est pas moi qui ai invent le fer  souder et le fil de soudure. Dans l'absolu je suis d'accord avec toi.

D'autant plus qu'en y repensant, je ne peux pas m'ter de l'ide que ce ressort qui tire sur les soudures c'est compltement idiot en termes d'engineering, non ?
En gnral, les soudures ne doivent pas tre soumises  des contraintes de ce genre, et a se voit bien avec les blocs secteurs mal conus o c'est par la prise secteur fixe juste avec des soudures que le machin va finir par tomber en panne.
Pareil pour le jack d'alim 18 V des portables (ou autres) : la chose devrait tre tenue en place sur la carte-mre par de la visserie, et ensuite soude. Ah oui, a ferait une pice deux fois plus grosse, plus de la visserie  manipuler  la fabrication, et tout a c'est pas bon pour le bizness.


Et sinon, j'ai un norme souci (esthtique) avec a :



> Quelle aventure, pour une soudure qui a saute


que je trouve affreux,  tel point que j'ai un moment fait sauter le "e", _une soudure qui a saut_, ouf !, c'est plus sympa.
Mais la rgle ?
Alor je remets le "e" et je fouille.
Chez l'Obs, 



> A. Si le C.O.D. est plac aprs le participe pass
> Le participe pass employ avec le verbe avoir ne s'accorde pas avec son C.O.D. lorsque ce C.O.D. est plac aprs le verbe.
> Exemple : Les petits enfants ont cueilli des fleurs.
> -> Le C.O.D. "des fleurs" est plac aprs le participe pass. -> Pas d'accord du participe pass.
> 
>  B. Si le C.O.D est plac avant le verbe
> Le participe pass employ avec le verbe avoir s'accorde avec son C.O.D. seulement si le complment d'objet direct (C.O.D.) est plac devant le verbe.
> Exemple : Les fleurs qu'ils ont cueillies taient ravissantes.
> -> Le C.O.D. "Les fleurs" est plac devant le participe pass. -> Accord du participe pass en genre et en nombre avec le C.O.D. (fminin pluriel).


Ok. 
Mais dans le cas de "la soudure qui...", est-ce la mme construction, la mme forme grammaticale ?
Les fleurs que les enfants ont cueillies, ok
La soudure que [les enfants ont examine] a saut[e ?].
ou
La soudure, que les enfants ont examine, a saut[e ?].

Car, _in fine_, ce "Quelle aventure, pour une soudure qui a saute  ::mrgreen:: " pourrait s'crire "Quelle aventure, pour une soudure ayant saut  ::mrgreen:: " sans rien changer au sens.
Alors ?
Au secours, les grammairiens thoriques !

PS : marrant !  cause d'une attache-ressort dont le montage a lch, voil qu'on retourne au thme de la discussion, trop bien !

----------


## fredoche

Ma rflexion sur les soudures tait d'ordre gnral
Pour ton cavalier, si je ne m'abuse, la soudure est de l'autre cot du PCB. Donc si la soudure est bien faite, ce n'est plus la rsistance de cette soudure qui serait en jeu, mais la rsistance de la surface du PCB sur laquelle porte l'tain.

Pour le coup, pour une soudure  l'tain, il n'y a pas fusion des matriaux, juste de l'tain j'imagine. C'est plutt un brasage. La rsistance est apporte non par la surface du PCB en jeu, mais par l'adhrence entre l'tain et les pattes de ton cavalier. Si l'adhrence est plus forte que la surface du PCB en jeu, c'est la surface du PCB qui est  prendre en compte, ou l'inverse.
Tout a peut se calculer, mais a va rester thorique.

Oui de mon point de vue, crocheter les pattes de ton cavalier si elles taient assez longues aurait plus de rsistance, puisque ds lors la rsistance en jeu, oppose  la traction du ressort, serait soit celle de la flexion inverse (les redresser) de ces mmes pattes, soit la rsistance  la rupture (au cisaillement) de ces pattes au point de flexion. C'est le principe de la clavette plus ou moins, principe antdiluvien.

Pour mon papa, oui. Tu as toujours des gens qui savent faire, mme maintenant j'imagine. Ils apprenaient  faire les ajustements,  respecter les tolrances,  la main.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour ton cavalier, si je ne m'abuse, la soudure est de l'autre cot du PCB. Donc si la soudure est bien faite, ce n'est plus la rsistance de cette soudure qui serait en jeu, mais la rsistance de la surface du PCB sur laquelle porte l'tain.


Oui oui oui, et maintenant, pourquoi ce cavalier et pas l'autre ?
Le hasard pur ou... quelque chose qui a fait que les soudures du cavalier se sont dgrades ?

J'ai remarqu ce matin que sans capot, le radiateur du chipset n'est pas froid, loin de l..
Et si on regarde bien cette photo en imaginant le proc en place avec son radiateur et le ventirad mont verticalement + ou - l o se trouve le levier du support de proc, 



la chaleur vacue par le ventilo va se rpandre sur le premier cavalier, puis aprs avoir rcupr la chaleur du radiateur, va attaquer le second cavalier, aid en cela par les turbulences gnres par la prsence du condo juste derrire ce cavalier.
a n'a pas d arranger la soudure, a...




> Pour mon papa, oui. Tu as toujours des gens qui savent faire, mme maintenant j'imagine. Ils apprenaient  faire les ajustements,  respecter les tolrances,  la main.


Ben mon papa c'tait un peu pareil, il s'tait fabriqu  la mano un projecteur 9,5 double-poste : quand une bobine se termine (faut surveiller les marques en haut  droite : aprs la premire, compter environ jusqu' 10, voil la seconde, on bascule), il y avait juste un bouton  manuvrer et la projection se continuait sur la bobine suivante (en ces temps-l, un film d'une grosse heure avait besoin de 4 bobines) sans interruption !
Et pendant que les spectateurs taient captivs, le projectionniste utilisait le poste devenu libre pour rembobiner la partie juste termine, et prparait la suivante).

Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu s'clater avec mes frangines, sur Charlot, Bambi, et d'autres, plein d'autres...

----------


## Jipt

Ce matin j'avais commenc  rdiger ce post mais n'avais pas encore pris la tof'.

C'est chose faite,  comparer avec celle du web :



Pour plus de confort visuel, j'ai momentanment vir le cble noir-jaune qui se connecte en bas  gauche dans le "6-contacts" blanc qui n'attend que a.

Puis j'ai pris un morceau de plastique genre barquette comme on en trouve des millions sur les plages de toutes les les paradisiaques du monde, l'ai dcoup  la bonne taille, l'ai pos contre le radiateur, un peu coinc par la moiti haute du ressort, il descend le long du radiateur jusqu'au connecteur noir et se couche sur les condos jusqu' tre coll sur la ferraille du bloc usb  droite.

a ne gne absolument pas l'vacuation de l'air chaud, qui s'effectue  travers une grille en haut  droite, au niveau du bloc rose fonc (connecteur 25 points), et a le fait !  ::ccool::  

PS : avez-vous remarqu l'asymtrie du radiateur ? Les ailettes verticales des 7 ranges du haut sont plus hautes que celles des 5 ranges du bas. Une ide du pourquoi ?

----------


## foetus

> que je trouve affreux,  tel point que j'ai un moment fait sauter le "e", _une soudure qui a saut_, ouf !, c'est plus sympa.
> Mais la rgle ?


Tu es plus cal que moi sur le sujet  ::mrgreen::  ... et en plus cela me fait remmorer les cours du collge 6ime - 5ime

Il me semble que le terme technique c'est "proposition subordonne relative adjective" (avec un antcdent) et donc le verbe est simplement au pass compos : pas d'accord du participe pass avec l'auxiliaire avoir.

----------


## Jipt

'lut,



> Tu es plus cal que moi sur le sujet


Ah bah nan, surtout quand je vois a :



> Il me semble que le terme technique c'est "proposition subordonne relative adjective" (avec un antcdent) .


o cette suite de mots barbares ne me parle pas et n'voque pour moi que de lointains souvenirs douloureux (parce qu'on aurait t mieux dehors  jouer aux billes  ::mouarf:: ).

PS : l o je ne suis pas trop mauvais, c'est pour les rgles de typo, exemple avec 


> 6ime - 5ime


et l, c'est trs simple :
on a 1er 1re et pour *tout le reste* ( l'exception notable de _second[e]_, utilis quand il n'y a pas de troisime, auquel cas 2nd 2de), c'est Xe. 
Toutes les autres prsentations sont errones, quoi qu'on puisse voir, partout et mme ailleurs.

second Tiens, a me fait penser : avec toutes ces histoires de rformes de l'orthographe, dont certaines s'appuient sur la prononciation, comment se fait-il qu'on n'ait pas hrit de segond-segonde ?
a aurait pourtant t logique, non ?
S'ils ne sont pas cohrents avec eux-mmes, comment peut-on leur faire confiance ?

Bon dim'

----------


## bistouille

Salut.




> ...  l'exception notable de _second[e]_, utilis quand il n'y a pas de troisime, ...


Cela est erron, je me demande pourquoi cette lgende est si tenace.
Un article relatant ce point..

----------


## Jipt

> Salut.
> 
> Cela est erron,


Perso je ne considre pas a erron, mais plutt *lgant* et d'ailleurs, extrait du site (intressant, au demeurant), que tu donnes : 


> LAcadmie franaise est formelle : lunique diffrence demploi entre  deuxime  et  second  est que  second  appartient aujourdhui  la langue *soigne*.


 ::P:

----------


## fredoche

Un peu comme "les prcieuses ridicules"

En anglais, le second n'est pas second d'un deuxime, il me semble

Et de l  ce qu'une seconde ne puisse tre suivie d'une autre qui pourrait tre troisime, je trouverais a fort tortueux  ::weird:: 

Je me rappelle de ces signes dans les vieux films, il y en avait plusieurs. J'avais vu un reportage expliquant ce  quoi a servait. Ton papa tait projeteur pardon projectionniste plutt non ? ou simplement amateur ?

----------


## Jipt

> Je me rappelle de ces signes dans les vieux films, il y en avait plusieurs. J'avais vu un reportage expliquant ce  quoi a servait.


 ma connaissance, il y en a 2 : le premier 10 secondes avant l'instant fatidique et le second  l'instant T o il faut basculer, pour une projection ininterrompue.




> Ton papa tait projeteur pardon projectionniste plutt non ? ou simplement amateur ?


100 % amateur, mais avec sa formation de mcanicien (au sens trs large) et ses comptences en lectricit (on ne disait pas encore "lectronique", de ce temps-l), il tait capable de se fabriquer un moteur lectrique  partir de botes de lait en poudre et de cuivre rcupr dans un vieux transfo, d'o le projecteur...

----------


## lper

Hello,
une petite qui pique bien les yeux, ce n'est pourtant pas les manations...


En effet, il y a toujours quelque chose  faire, dj corriger vos messages publicitaires... ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> En effet, il y a toujours quelque chose  faire, dj corriger vos messages publicitaires...


Ha ha ha, excellent ! 
_You made my day_, je rcupre l'image pour ma collec' d'horreurs, c'est fantastique un truc pareil, que personne ne l'ait vu dans toute la chane que cette chose a traverse, de sa gense  sa publication.

Merci et bon week-end,  ::ccool::

----------


## escartefigue

> PS : avez-vous remarqu l'asymtrie du radiateur ? Les ailettes verticales des 7 ranges du haut sont plus hautes que celles des 5 ranges du bas. Une ide du pourquoi ?


Probablement pour laisser de la place aux lments positionns sur la carte quand elle est insre dans le slot juste en dessous  :;):

----------


## rawsrc

Ici mme : 



> Guido Van Rossum, le crateur de Python, *doigte* en partie les mdias sociaux


J'adore  ::ptdr:: 

je doigte,
tu doigtes;
il doigte

En tout cas le franais se prend un de ces doigts !!!   ::ptdr::

----------


## foetus

> Probablement pour laisser de la place aux lments postionns sur la carte quand elle est insre dans le slot juste en dessous


Effectivement, je n'avais pas penser  cela  ::king::  laisser de la place si une carte d'extension est trop longue.





> En tout cas le franais se prend un de ces doigts !!!


Le verbe doigter existe en franais  ::koi::   ::koi::  ... mais c'est plus pour les filles et c'est plus le verbe pronominal.

Et effectivement, s'il doigte les mdias, cela va plus loin que l'affaire Doritos  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> Effectivement, je n'avais pas pens  cela  laisser de la place *si une carte d'extension est trop longue*.


si une carte d'extension est trop longue *et plus paisse  cet endroit* parce que sinon, aucun intrt.

----------


## foetus

> si une carte d'extension est trop longue *et plus paisse  cet endroit* parce que sinon, aucun intrt.


Effectivement, je viens de regarder ta carte mre  ::mrgreen:: , et le dissipateur est entre la dernire carte d'extension et le processeur/ _ventirad_.

Donc le cas o la carte d'extension est trop longue ne correspond pas (je pensais aux cartes graphiques de plus de 30 centimtres)

Mais  ::koi::  je vois plus un _riser_ qu'une carte d'extension qui utilise le ct du dessus (<- en position tour et non _desktop_) ... ou alors un _ventirad_ trop grand mais qu'1 seul ct.

----------


## Jipt

> Mais  je vois plus un _riser_ qu'une carte d'extension qui utilise le ct du dessus (<- en position tour et non _desktop_) ... ou alors un _ventirad_ trop grand mais qu'1 seul ct.


 ::nono:: 



source

Installer une _riser_ obligerait  revoir l'arrire de la machine pour faire pivoter la partie qui verrouille en place les languettes verticales porte-connecteurs des cartes d'extension. Je n'ai pas la machine sous la main, mais de mmoire c'est mission impossible.

----------


## escartefigue

> si une carte d'extension est trop longue *et plus paisse  cet endroit* parce que sinon, aucun intrt.


C'tait bien le sens de mon intervention : les composants positionns sur la carte en modifient l'paisseur et non la longueur 



> Probablement pour laisser de la place *aux lments positionns* sur la carte quand elle est insre dans le slot juste en dessous

----------


## escartefigue

Proposer des exercices scolaires gratuits, c'est bien, mais dpourvus de fautes de franais, c'est mieux !

https://www.mesexercices.com/recherc...05_1_61915.htm

"les annes 2005"  ::roll::

----------


## lper

Une petite pour la collection  Jipt ::zoubi:: 


Dsol pour la qualit, j'ai juste eu le temps de mmoriser cette image tire d'une mission que j'adore, je serai srement enquteur dans une autre vie !  ::aie:: 

Incroyable quand mme cette faute qui puisse passer les contrles et qui reste au moins une vingtaine de seconde  l'cran, les bienfaits de l'apprentissage de la lecture par la mthode globale... ::roll::

----------


## rawsrc

> Le verbe doigter existe en franais   ... mais c'est plus pour les filles et c'est plus le verbe pronominal.
> 
> Et effectivement, s'il doigte les mdias, cela va plus loin que l'affaire Doritos


Oui a existe mais tu peux me dire quand tu l'emploies... ?
Si t'avais une ou deux images pour aider  l'explication juste au cas o.

----------


## Jipt

> Oui a existe mais tu peux me dire quand tu l'emploies... ?


Dans des exercices pratiques  deux ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Si t'avais une ou deux images pour aider  l'explication juste au cas o.


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

a part fort, cette semaine, a sent les vacances qui approchent  grands pas, le soleil, le sable chaud, la mer, etc.




> Une petite pour la collection  Jipt
> Incroyable quand mme cette faute qui puisse passer les contrles et qui reste au moins une vingtaine de seconde  l'cran, les bienfaits de l'apprentissage de la lecture par la mthode globale...


Nous avons les mmes tonnements ! 
Merci d'avoir pens  ce fil,  ::ccool:: 




> Proposer des exercices scolaires gratuits, c'est bien, mais dpourvus de fautes de franais, c'est mieux !
> 
> https://www.mesexercices.com/recherc...05_1_61915.htm
> 
> "les annes 2005"


C't'un classique celle-la,  ::weird::

----------


## foetus

> Si t'avais une ou deux images pour aider  l'explication juste au cas o.


Tu en es sr  ::mrgreen:: 









Source : Diesel : SFW XXX (pub - 2008)

----------


## rawsrc

pure  ::ptdr:: 
a t'a pris combien de temps pour dnicher un truc pareil ?   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Revenons  des choses plus srieuses, le meurtrier a perdu une lettre, l'cologiste en a gagn une :



Et ils m'ont chang les choses, avec plein de trucs qui s'affichent en plus, maintenant, une horreur. Si quelqu'un savait comment revenir  l'ancien fonctionnement

EDIT : j'ai trouv tout seul : a dpend de je ne sais pas quoi, a dpend de o et comment on "sort" de la fentre du navigateur, bref, de l'informatique alatoire, ma prfre,  ::furax::

----------


## escartefigue

avr faux... videmment qu'il dit ! ben voyons  ::roll:: 

Pice jointe 472662

Le coupable se cache ici : https://www.warlegend.net/faux-teaser-left-4-dead-3/

----------


## lper

Et pourtant...
https://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/tp...hD2ubjGzM.html

----------


## lper

> pure 
> a t'as pris combien de temps pour dnicher un truc pareil ?


Heu c'est juste parce que a gne Jipt sur ce fil que je me sens dans l'obligation de la signaler... ::oops::

----------


## Jipt

> Heu c'est juste parce que a gne Jipt sur ce fil que je me sens dans l'obligation de la signaler...


Rien compris de chez rien compris, mais alors, rien du tout.
Qu'est-ce que tu as signal ?
Pi d'abord, qu'est-ce qui me gne ?
 ::koi::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Rien compris de chez rien compris, mais alors, rien du tout.
> Qu'est-ce que tu as signal ?
> Pi d'abord, qu'est-ce qui me gne ?





> a t'as pris ...


Au lieu de "a t'a pris ..."

----------


## escartefigue

> Et pourtant...
> 
> https://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/tpv2guides/guides/chroniq/index-fra.html?lang=fra&lettr=indx_autr84vWAiHFbX6w&page=93whD2ubjGzM.html


Le CNRTL est beaucoup plus rserv :
https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/avrer
Pice jointe 472814

Le Larousse mentionne que l'usage "avr vrai" comme "avr faux" est fautif
https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaire...%C3%A9rer/7049
Pice jointe 472810

L'acadmie franaise est catgorique :
https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/DNP0039
Pice jointe 472816

D'autres encore vont dans le mme sens
https://www.littre.org/definition/av%C3%A9rer
http://dictionnaire.sensagent.lepari...r%C3%A9/fr-fr/
https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/av%C3%A9rer
...

Sans doute l'usage quebecois est-il plus permissif

----------


## Jipt

> Au lieu de "a t'a pris ..."


Je n'avais *absolument pas vu* le soulign, dsol.  ::oops:: 
Et merci  toi de me remonter les bretelles,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

En fait, l'_usage_ franais le permet galement (comme l'indique ton paragraphe du CNRTL). On m'a appris que s'avrer vrai tait un plonasme, donc qu'il fallait omettre "vrai". Jusque l, a me va puisqu'on dit souvent _un fait avr_. Par contre, je ne trouve pas logique qu'on puisse dire que _quelqu'un s'avre intelligent_, mais pas qu'une _affirmation s'avre inexacte_. Le quidam qui en fait est intelligent n'est pas plus vridique que l'affirmation (du moins, c'est pas dit dans le texte). Pour moi, soit on considre que la forme rflchie s'avrer veut dire "se rvler vrai", auquel cas s'avrer intelligent est un non-sens, soit on considre que a veut dire "se rvler" tout court, auquel cas on peut s'avrer intelligent et inexact.

Je n'aurais pas rang cette forme dans les emplois fautifs, mais plutt dans les formes  viter dans le langage soign. (Mais bon, c'est pas moi qui dcide  ::aie:: .)

----------


## AdmChiMay

Je dois vider la maison des parents, ce qui occupe les we. Pour faire des cartons, on utilise souvent du papier journal. Et forcment, on y jette rgulirement un il. D'o la petite blague, de soit  un problme temporel, soit  de la magie arthurienne ?









Sinon, j'ai trouv deux petits bouquins (environ 60 et 90 pages). Aucune date d'imprime, mais a doit tre au moins aussi vieux que moi (?).








Un exemple de ce qu'il ne faut pas confondre :








Et un de ce qu'il faut savoir :









Je n'ai pas eu la force des les pousser au recyclage du papier, je pense qu'ils intresseront quelqu'un

P.S. : savez-vous s'il y a moyen de limiter la taille de l'affichage ?

----------


## Jipt

> Je dois vider la maison des parents, ce qui occupe les we. Pour faire des cartons, on utilise souvent du papier journal. Et forcment, on y jette rgulirement un il. D'o la petite blague, de soit  un problme temporel, soit  de la magie arthurienne ?


Magnifique !




> Sinon, j'ai trouv deux petits bouquins (environ 60 et 90 pages). Aucune date d'imprime, mais a doit tre au moins aussi vieux que moi (?).


En regardant la couverture et sa police, et le style intrieur, j'aurais dit entre 1930 et 50, et une petite recherche montre que je ne me suis pas trop tromp, 
 ::yaisse:: 
Auteur prolifique sur le sujet, premire dition en 1932, dernire en 1980 !




> Je n'ai pas eu la force de les pousser au recyclage du papier, je pense qu'ils intresseront quelqu'un


Si tu ne veux pas les "benner" (ce qui t'honore), tu peux tenter un Emmas s'il y en a un pas trop loin de chez toi, sinon, un truc qui commence  se dvelopper, c'est sur certaines places de villages, des espces de botes o tout un chacun peut dposer et prendre des bouquins.

Sinon, tu peux aussi les garder, a peut tre utile, un jour, et si par hasard tu tombais sur des catalogues de polices du temps des imprimeries au plomb, a m'intresse grandement, alors MP.




> P.S. : savez-vous s'il y a moyen de limiter la taille de l'affichage ?


 part un coup de redimensionnement dans ton traitement d'images favori, je ne vois pas trop.

----------


## Jipt

Ils m'puisent 



Le pire, c'est que c'est bien comme a dans l'original (si c'est l'original) : juste au-dessus du "qui", prenez une loupe.

----------


## rawsrc

Que dire ? C'est juste lamentable.
Et tous ces mecs te donnent en plus des leons ! C'est vraiment cuit.  force de tirer tout vers le bas en disant que rien n'est grave et que quand tu te permets de faire des remarques dsobligeantes sur l'orthographe, tu passes pour le rabat-joie, c'est trs usant.
Je vois le niveau dgringoler tous les jours autour de moi dans le travail (et pas que l'orthographe, mme le vocabulaire se barre aussi !). 
Sans mots pour exprimer ses ides, on va faire comment ? En venir aux mains ? Tiens, je n'ai pas encore essay le mime avec les collgues  ::aie::

----------


## naute

Il y a mme des forums, de bonne qualit quant  leur objet, et de bonne tenue par ailleurs, dont la charte d'utilisation stipule clairement que toute remarque concernant lorthographe entranera un bannissement. C'est un peu dommage  ::(:  .

----------


## Jipt

Avant (oui, "c'tait mieux avant"), on essayait de tirer les choses vers le haut.

Maintenant, on nivelle vers le bas. Que va-t-il rester, quand on aura atteint le degr zro ?

----------


## Jipt

Et bim !

  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## rawsrc

Bah quoi ? Ils n'ont pas mis de S  SIX    ::ptdr::

----------


## AdmChiMay

J'ai en effet encore des problmes de dates, en direct sur Amazon :


Pour moi, jusqu'ici, on ne remonte dans le temps pas plus loin que Lady Ada Mais bon, sait-on jamais

----------


## halaster08

Rsultats des europennes, beaucoup plus d'eurosceptiques que prvu:



http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/eur...parti-20190526

----------


## lper

Bonjour,

l'tat deviendrait-elle fminine (pris sur impots.gouv.fr quand mme) ?  Et pourquoi pas d'accent...

----------


## Jipt

Tu as d te retrouver sur un fake site de phishing,  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Et halaster08 qui a d tout lire pour trouver cette perle, quel courage (car perso, quelle lecture indigeste, quelle bouillie de mots sans saveur).

----------


## halaster08

> Et halaster08 qui a d tout lire pour trouver cette perle, quel courage (car perso, quelle lecture indigeste, quelle bouillie de mots sans saveur).


C'est plus les chiffres que les mots qui m'intressait, donc j'ai pas vraiment tout lu, et ayant une formation en mathmatiques le 30000% m'a saut aux yeux.

----------


## lper

> Tu as d te retrouver sur un fake site de phishing,


Ouais, ils me prlvent tous les mois depuis quelques annes, impossible de s'en dfaire... ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Ouais, ils me prlvent tous les mois depuis quelques annes, impossible de s'en dfaire...


Mme que depuis peu ils sont de mche avec mon patron, ils se servent directement sur le salaire les salauds !

----------


## fredoche

vu ce jour en plein milieu du village :

Je me suis dit qu'ils devaient tre lves de Neckara, quelque chose comme a...

----------


## Jipt

::ccool:: 



> Je me suis dit qu'ils devaient tre lves de Neckara, quelque chose comme a...


Je constate que tu as d suivre certaines discussions,  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: 

Ceci tant dit et m'tant fait dmonter par la meaudairat' il y a environ un mois, sans doute sur dnonciation, j'ai lch l'affaire. Tant pis pour eux. La mdiocrit gagne.
 ::coucou::

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

il y a quelque temps il me semble que c'est venu sur le tapis, ici (ou ailleurs car je ne le retrouve pas), et on s'est demand si quelqu'un ne russirait pas  le faire.
H bien oui ! Quelqu'un a russi le prodige, quelque part sur dvlp ! :




Faut-il en rire ou en pleurer ?

----------


## escartefigue

Pice jointe 481693

----------


## escartefigue

Pice jointe 481700

Fauteuil trs pratique, notamment pour condamner une porte !

----------


## Jipt

Suis en train de lire un truc dment, qui dmontre noir sur blanc que ce qu'on disait et vivait en 1880 se retrouve  l'identique maintenant, c'est assez fascinant, je veux parler du "Paris horrible et Paris original" publi en 1882, crit par un certain Georges Grison, reporter, et dans lequel on trouve, page 62, cette petite perle :




Un seul _n_apostrophe_ a ne suffisait pas,on dirait,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Escapetiger

Du journalisme de terrain; la rdaction a, semble-t-il, vritablement _test_ les bires avant publication ...

----------


## escartefigue

le coupable est ici : https://www.librairie-voyage.com/mon...ore-monod.html

Pice jointe 485125

----------


## Jipt

T'en as oubli un bout,  ::ptdr:: 



ligne suivante de ton coup de surligneur,  ::mouarf:: 

Ah oui, c'est sr,  l'oreille c'est bon -- pauvres de nous

----------


## AdmChiMay

Je crois que mme les essayeurs de mcaniques, ici de 2-roues, le tentent :

On roule quoi, finalement ?
C'est visible sur motoservices.

----------


## foetus

> On roule quoi, finalement ?


Le sens du verbe est bon  ::mrgreen::  

[Le suj. dsigne un objet muni de roues, un vhicule] Se dplacer, circuler. "on entend des trains rouler toute la journe"[Le suj. dsigne une pers., parfois une chose] Se dplacer, tre transport dans un vhicule. "Une heure aprs nous roulions au trot un peu"[Avec compl. prp. dsignant le type de vhicule] Rouler sur une bicyclette; rouler  bicyclette, en fiacre, en voiture.

Non c'est juste la construction qui donne l'impression que ce sont les personnes qui ont transport la moto (sur leur dos ???  bras ???)  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Je ne sais pas trop, c'est bien la premire fois de ma vie que je vois cet usage.

Dans un autre article de la page cite, on peut lire 


> C'est le cas de notre bon Mehdi, qui l'a roule  la fois sur le circuit d'Estoril et celui du Castellet


en parlant d'une nouvelle bhemme. Source

Quand j'avais ma petite Honda, j'ai beaucoup roul avec, j'ai beaucoup roul dessus, je ne l'ai jamais roule.

----------


## lper

> Le sens du verbe est bon  
> 
> [Le suj. dsigne un objet muni de roues, un vhicule] Se dplacer, circuler. "on entend des trains rouler toute la journe"[Le suj. dsigne une pers., parfois une chose] Se dplacer, tre transport dans un vhicule. "Une heure aprs nous roulions au trot un peu"[Avec compl. prp. dsignant le type de vhicule] Rouler sur une bicyclette; rouler  bicyclette, en fiacre, en voiture.
> 
> Non c'est juste la construction qui donne l'impression que ce sont les personnes qui ont transport la moto (sur leur dos ???  bras ???)


C'est pas le sens du verbe qui est faux, il manque tout simplement une prposition et la construction est fausse ou alors on croirait que l'on veut rouler une moto, le sens est compltement diffrent (voir loufoque).
"C'est (sur une)/en/ moto que nous avons roul" aurait t plus juste amho.

----------


## fredoche

> "C'est (sur une)/*en*/ moto que nous avons roul" aurait t plus juste amho.


Non le "en" ne marche pas, pas plus que "en" vlo

----------


## foetus

> C'est pas le sens du verbe qui est faux, il manque tout simplement une prposition et la construction est fausse


Rien n'est faux  ::mrgreen::  c'est juste une construction [pseudo-]passive.

J'ai roul  moto -> La moto a t roule par moi -> La moto que j'ai roul.

Je trouve presque que cela donne un cachet intime  la moto  ::ptdr:: 





> "C'est (sur une)/en/ moto que nous avons roul" aurait t plus juste amho.


Sauf que tu oublies "dans toutes les configurations".  ::whistle:: 

"Nous avons roul avec cette moto dans toutes les configurations" -> "C'est la moto que nous avons roul dans toutes les configurations"

Parce que si tu fais un test de moto, c'est sr que tu as roul  moto (*) et non en voiture. Et cela dans toutes les configurations  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 


* :  vrifier mais j'ai l'impression que c'est "rouler en" si on est  l'intrieur du vhicule. Sinon c'est "rouler "

----------


## Jipt

> Non le "en" ne marche pas, pas plus que "en" vlo


 ::koi:: 
Source, dtails, prcisions, car j'ai bien voyag *en* avion pour aller en Corse, puis *en* bateau pour sauter en Sardaigne o j'ai fait un tour *en* hlicoptre sur les montagnes, ensuite une excursion *en* car et je pourrais en trouver beaucoup comme a

Par contre, on peut faire une course ** cheval, ou ** dos de chameau.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Source, dtails, prcisions*, car j'ai bien voyag *en* avion pour aller en Corse, puis *en* bateau pour sauter en Sardaigne o j'ai fait un tour *en* hlicoptre sur les montagnes, ensuite une excursion *en* car et je pourrais en trouver beaucoup comme a
> 
> Par contre, on peut faire une course ** cheval, ou ** dos de chameau.



Il me semble que foetus le dit juste au-dessus (et tes exemples vont tous aussi dans ce sens) :




> * :  vrifier mais j'ai l'impression que c'est "rouler en" si on est  l'intrieur du vhicule. Sinon c'est "rouler "


Ce que dit Fredoche rentre parfaitement dans cette dfinition (puisqu'il dit que le "en" ne fonctionne pas avec moto et vlo). 

Aprs effectivement, comme foetus, je ne sais pas si c'est la rgle "officielle", mais c'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu aussi.

----------


## Jipt

En fait, aprs avoir regard la page du cnrtl, on pleure, en admirant la taille de l'ascenseur, et en dcouvrant des constructions o il n'y a ni "en" ni "", si si...

----------


## escartefigue

> T'en as oubli un bout,


Pt1  :8O: 





> Je crois que mme les essayeurs de mcaniques, ici de 2-roues, le tentent :
> 
> On roule quoi, finalement ?
> C'est visible sur motoservices.


Assez frquent dans le monde motard (et pas seulement) d'inventer ou de dformer des mots pour paraitre "encore plus motard que les autres vas-y que j'ai tous les codes et tous les mots (maux) encore plus que toi non mais !"
Exemple trs frquent, parler de la moto au masculin : t'as vu "_mon_" GSX-R, il arrache velu (sic), a fait plus viril sans doute  ::roll:: 
Ou encore, souvent lu dans la presse spcialise "_un_" tte de fourche peut-tre crit par "un" tte de noeud, allez savoir

Je suis moi mme un motard impnitent et par tous les temps, mais ces modes - mode au fminin comme au masculin pour le coup  ::P:  - m'exasprent

----------


## fredoche

> Source, dtails, prcisions, car j'ai bien voyag *en* avion pour aller en Corse, puis *en* bateau pour sauter en Sardaigne o j'ai fait un tour *en* hlicoptre sur les montagnes, ensuite une excursion *en* car et je pourrais en trouver beaucoup comme a
> 
> Par contre, on peut faire une course ** cheval, ou ** dos de chameau.


Voui bon, on parle de rouler, alors encore en avion, mais en bateau ou  dos de chameau  ::aie:: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=rouler+en+v%C3%A9lo
et tu te feras ta propre opinion



Ma source c'est ma voisine du bout de la rue, habitant au 1, suissesse de nationalit helvtique affirme, neutre comme tous ses congnres, qui nous reprend  chaque fois qu'elle entend ce "_en vlo_" trainer dans une phrase.
Ce qui fait qu' force j'ai retenu *sa* leon

rouler... en trottinette, en patins  roulettes, en rollers, en boule, en baskets... rien ne me choque ou peut-tre si, le dernier  ::mouarf::  
Mais c'est bien rouler *dans* la farine, rouler *sur* l'or, rouler des mcaniques, rouler son congnre, rouler les R.

Je vais me mettre au cambodgien moi tiens...

----------


## fredoche

Je vois qu'il y a un moins 1 qui a point le bout de son nez.

Si c'est en rfrence  cette source douteuse que peut tre la suissesse du bout de la rue, apprendre par les autres ou apprendre des autres,  va savoir quelle est la bonne forme, n'a rien de honteux, et il se trouve que de nombreux francophones trangers ont un "meilleur" usage de notre langue commune.

Au demeurant, l'explication tient bien  la notion d'tre dans le vhicule ou sur le vhicule, et son exemple simple tait celui du cheval compar au vlo.

Quand on me demande la source, je la donne. Quand la source justifie sa leon sur du bon sens, elle vaut bien toutes ces rfrences dont certains se prvalent.

Si c'est pour ma gueule le -1  ::mouarf::  j'm'en roule les doubitchous sous les aisselles

----------


## escartefigue

> Si c'est pour ma gueule le -1  j'm'en roule les doubitchous sous les aisselles


Du coup j'ai mis +1, parceque le ton m'amuse et a, c'est positif !
Rappelons, si besoin est, que nous sommes dans la section humour  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Je vois qu'il y a un moins 1 qui a point le bout de son nez.


T'inquite, j'en ai eu un aussi pour "la vie de cette homme", go figure.

----------


## fredoche

::mouarf::  raction pidermique, dtestation motionnelle, encore une manifestation du cerveau reptilien  ::weird::

----------


## Jipt

Ah j'en ai une jolie, ce soir ! En tant que droitier, j'ai toujours utilis le pschitt-pschitt suivant toujours du mme ct, et allez savoir pourquoi et comment, ce matin je l'ai pos de telle sorte que l'autre ct me devienne visible, et donc j'ai vu du texte que je n'avais jamais lu, et mal m'en a pris

En haut le ct habituel, en bas l'autre et la dcouverte :


Sont trop forts ces graphistes, ils savaient dj cet hiver ou l'anne dernire que cet t serait un sale t,  ::ptdr::

----------


## tatayo

Petite correction:



> Sont trop forts ces graphistes, ils savaient dj cet hiver ou l'anne dernire que cette t serait une sale t,


Bha oui, il est crit: "la salt"

 ::dehors:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## fredoche

En mme temps qu'est ce que tu tembarrasses avec des produits pareils.
Savon noir, vinaigre, pierre d'argile, bicarbonate, tu risques bien moins de te bruler, et a coute moins cher

----------


## Jipt

> Savon noir, vinaigre, pierre d'argile, bicarbonate, tu risques bien moins de te bruler, et a coute moins cher


Oui, mais sur des surfaces verticales a tient moins bien (c'est l'effet anti-calcaire que je recherche, avec ce produit).

Et si j'avais suivi tes conseils, vous ne seriez pas l  vous prendre la tte entre les mains en vous disant  mais o va-t-on ?   ::P:   ::P:   ::P: 

Regardez, y a un nouveau qui a dbarqu et qui nous balance des choses, on se demande :



> internet= plein de serveur, et ces serveurs ont  aucun contrle dessus sauf si c'est suffisament crypt nos donnes.


 ma premire lecture mon cerveau a traduit/adapt _ces serveurs ont  aucun contrle moment dessus []_ puis il a fait un access violation car incapable d'tre raccord avec ce qui suivait, ce qui m'a fait rembobiner et reprendre au dbut, mais je tourne en rond.
Aprs dix lectures, j'en suis encore  tenter de comprendre ce qu'il a voulu dire exactement. *Peut-tre* "nous n'avons aucun contrle sur ces serveurs sauf si nos donnes sont suffisamment cryptes", ce qui ne veut rien dire.
Car exprim  l'envers, a pourrait donner que _si nos donnes sont suffisamment cryptes alors nous avons un contrle sur ces serveurs ?_ Ah bon

Et  chacun de ses posts c'est le mme tintouin,  ::weird:: 

Ah, un message perso : c'est du verre pil, pas pill. Quel intrt de piller du verre ?  ::P:   ::mouarf::   ::D:

----------


## fredoche

Non mais o va-t-on ?  ::ptdr:: 




> c'est l'effet anti-calcaire que je recherche, avec ce produit


ET a fonctionne alors ce cilit bang, sur ce fameux calcaire ? Ou alors  un certain point (plusieurs annes), tu en es rendu comme moi  baisser les bras ?

----------


## Jipt

> Et a fonctionne alors ce cilit bang, sur ce fameux calcaire ? Ou alors  un certain point (plusieurs annes), tu en es rendu comme moi  baisser les bras ?


Moui, faut pas une grosse couche de calcaire, et vaut mieux qu'il ne soit pas trop vieux. Mais de toute faon, contre a, mme l'acide chlorhydrique ne peut rien. On nous a racont des salades en cours de sciences nat', il y a longtemps.

Ah, autre chose : en pleine 4e relecture de _"La stratgie du sexe_" d'Helen E. Fisher (j'en ai souvent parl), voil-t-y pas que je tombe sur ces deux magnifiques rues !
La premire est assez exceptionnelle puisqu'elle parcourt tout le bloc de texte, 10 lignes.


J'ai aussitt pens vous en faire profiter, et pour ceux qui liraient le texte, voici la fin de la phrase, qui commence en haut de la page suivante :



> suivantes, Goodall n'assista plus qu' deux reprises  cette  danse de la pluie .


Et pour bien comprendre, l'histoire commence ainsi, page prcdente (soit la 219 de mon dition de janvier 1983 chez Calmann-Lvy) :



> Curieusement, Jane Goodall [une thologue et anthropologue britannique] eut l'occasion d'observer chez ses chimpanzs de Gombe ce que dt tre originellement l'animisme. Par un matin gris et trs nuageux, au dbut de la saison des pluies, elle remarqua fortuitement un groupe de chimpanzs qui se nourrissaient dans un figuier. [] Quand la pluie tomba dru, [] un gros chimpanz mle se dressa alors sur ses deux jambes, se balana en cadence et poussa des hurlements []. Un autre hurla lui aussi en direction de l'orage [] suivi d'un autre et encore d'un autre. []

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

dsol pour le rendu de la palette troite de couleurs GIF, mais comme ce n'est pas a l'intrt, on va se concentrer sur l'anecdote, survenue hier  19 h 48 :

----------


## JP CASSOU

> Petite correction:
> 
> Bha oui, il est crit: "la salt"
> 
> 
> 
> Tatayo.


Pas mal aussi l'accent circonflexe dans le DTES

----------


## JP CASSOU

Vu la qualit des programmes TV, il serait judicieux de fusionner la redevance audiovisuelle avec la taxe d'enlvement des ordures mnagres  ::lol::

----------


## Jipt

Rions un peu avec le _Livre de poche_ et, hlas, ce n'est pas la premire fois.

Page 95 en bas de l'dition de septembre 2017 de _L'Assommoir_, d'mile Zola (reproduction  l'identique par votre serviteur) :

(C'est LibreOffice non, c'est li  la police, ici _Liberation Serif_, qui me gnre des grands blancs aprs les apostrophes, je ne sais pas pourquoi)

Quand j'ai lu a je me suis d'abord gratt la tte, puis je suis all faire un tour chez gallica.
L c'est  la page 57 biscotte mon dition a une looooongue prface et introduction, et force est de constater que, comme bien souvent, "_c'tait mieux avant_" :



Ben oui, l c'est l'dition de 1879.
Donc recherchez l'original et fuyez le 30 / 0097 / 3 isbn 978-2-253-00285-7.

----------


## Jipt

> Donc recherchez l'original et fuyez le 30 / 0097 / 3 isbn 978-2-253-00285-7.


Je confirme, hlas. 
Page 154 de l'original, 


> il revenait bien portant, goguenard, trouvant la vie belle []


et page 173 de la mienne, 3e ligne  partir d'en haut,



> il revenait bien portant, guoguenard, trouvant la vie belle []


Je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer.

Et sinon, quelle histoire ! Je ne connaissais pas, je me rgale  chaque phrase malgr les coups du sort qui s'acharnent sur les gens. Quelles vies,  cette poque (1850). Et quel (ra)conteur, ce Zola.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

j'ai aussi trouv "On mis" page 307 mais ce n'est pas pour _L'Assommoir_ que je suis l ce matin.

a fait une grosse quinzaine que j'ai termin la relecture de _La stratgie du sexe_ mais il faisait vraiment trop chaud pour prendre le clavier et vous prsenter la fabrication de ce livre, qui a toujours t pour moi une source d'incomprhension.
Aujourd'hui a s'est rafrachi, sous une pluie d'orage.

Imprim en janvier 1983 sur presse Cameron, le process devait dj tre informatis,  cette poque, mme si pas aussi sophistiqu que maintenant. Ce livre en a-t-il bnfici ? Wilipedia nous dit, tout en bas, que _La Cameron est une presse typographique rotative qui assure l'impression de toutes les pages d'un livre en un seul passage, mise au point en 1970_.
Est-ce que a peut expliquer les dfauts prsents alatoirement de la premire  la dernire page ?

En exemple pas vraiment au hasard, les trois quarts de la page 222 :



Pas vraiment au hasard, dis-je, car c'est la seule page qui nous prsente une lettre trs mal fichue (le "s" au bout de la 2e ligne) ainsi qu'un blanc tellement grand qu'il est inexplicable (mme ligne).



Et tout au long de cette page comme tout au long du volume, des points sur les "i" sautent ou pas, sans raison, tout comme les accents sur les "", "" ou "", regardez _lphants_ au dbut du 2e  et _elephants_ 5 lignes plus bas.
Regardez _choisie_, 2e ligne du dernier , avec 2 "i" mais un seul point alors que _voisine_ a 2 "i" sans point 3 lignes plus loin.

L'apostrophe disparat galement, ainsi que le point sous "?", deux dfauts du 1er , et les signes de ponctuation sont abms ou parfois absents.

Tout cela restera pour moi un mystre complet.
Ah, si l'on pouvait facilement voyager dans le temps et l'espace, j'aimerais bien aller dans le Cher en janvier 83  la sortie de la presse  ::mrgreen:: 
 ::coucou::

----------


## escartefigue

Je suis tomb dessus en recherchant les sites qui considrent que l'emploi de "dbuter"  la forme transitive directe est soit critiquable (cas du Larousse) soit fautif (Acadmie franaise, LinguisTech, CCE Montral)

Or, sur le site officiel du Larousse, on trouve ceci :

Pice jointe 490875

----------


## Invit

Pour ma recherche termino, je vais passer mon chemin  ::mouarf:: 




> La remonte capillaire est  lutter avec de diffrentes mthodes comme injecter le mur et raliser une saigne. Vous pouvez immdiatement recevoir une offre pour ce traitement.


Source
Toute la page est  refaire, mais cette phrase-l est un joli concentr.

----------


## Invit

> Toute la page est  refaire, mais cette phrase-l est un joli concentr.


a ressemble  du google translate.

----------


## el_slapper

> a ressemble  du google translate.


Pas forcment. J'ai un jour eu  repasser derrire une traduction "manuelle"(de complments alimentaires probablement frelats, merci de ne pas poser de questions), et c'tait de cet acabit. Le soit disant "_franais natif_" avait sa traduction qui ressemblait  a.

----------


## escartefigue

Chopp contre toute attente sur le site du CNRTL ici :

https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/entre

Un arbre si singulier qu'il cache la fort  ::P: 

Pice jointe 492329

----------


## Jipt

D'autant plus curieux qu'en cherchant "range", c'est tout bon :



https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rang%C3%A9e

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

aujourd'hui comparaison d'une bote de semoule pour taboul, selon qu'elle est package en mode co et taboul classique (en bas) ou mode marque et taboul oriental (en haut).



Quand j'ai ouvert celle d'en haut, j'ai d'abord t surpris par le grand vide dans la bote, tant habitu  l'autre type (o la bote est bien pleine), ensuite j'ai compar les indications et suis rest sur le Q !
D'autant plus que, on ne s'en rend pas bien compte sur la photo, mais la petite bote est galement lgrement plus petite en hauteur.

Rsultat des courses, la bote packaging qui embarque la bote en carton pour la semoule et la bote en ferraille pour le reste est obligatoirement plus grande que ce qu'il devrait, conclusion on utilise gaspille du carton pour rien.
 notre poque  ::roll:: 
Ch'uis dg'
D'autant plus que je le paye, ce carton inutile,  ::furax:: 
Et _last but not least_, il y avait moins  manger dans la grande bote que dans la petite.

----------


## escartefigue

> Rsultat des courses, la bote packaging qui embarque la bote en carton pour la semoule et la bote en ferraille pour le reste est obligatoirement plus grande que ce qu'il devrait, conclusion on utilise gaspille du carton pour rien.
> D'autant plus que je le paye, ce carton inutile, 
> [...]
> Et _last but not least_, il y avait moins  manger dans la grande bote que dans la petite.




Conclusion : il vaut mieux faire un carton plein que mettre plein de carton  ::weird::

----------


## escartefigue

Sont forts chez reverso, la preuve :


y a un sens cach dans "_ils sont parties aux autres instruments essentiels (des droits) de l'homme_" ?  ::P:

----------


## fredoche

c'est peut tre d  la faon dont se traduit ton  bout de texte russe ?

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,



> Sont forts chez reverso


Ben oui !

Cette formulation, je l'ai dj vue, alors j'ai cherch dans cnrtl, ici.
Regardez-y au dbut les points 4, 5, 6 de I A 2. rem. et bien plus bas II A 2) b).
 ::P:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## escartefigue

propos du CNRTL, je trouve leur faon de numroter les paragraphes illisible, l'alternance de lettres et de chiffres combine  l'absence de rappel de l'arborescence fait qu'on ne sait pas rattacher un sous-chapitre au chapitre dont il dpend. Une numrotation arborescente (1.B.4 par exemple) permetrait de s'y retrouver bien plus facilement. Je leur avais crit dans ce sens mais il n'ont mme pas daign accuser rception de mon message, les goujats  ::?:  

Pour ma part, je trouve qu'une numrotation arborescente, numrique seulement et avec uniquement des chiffres arabes est plus ergonomique (1.2.4, plutt que 1.B.4 ou que I.2.4 ou pire, comme le fait le CNRTL I puis B puis 4).

----------


## Jipt

Nouvelle rgle d'orthographe ou encore un stagiaire  la console ?



Faudra que je pense  suggrer  ma chrie d'enlever *sa* soutien-gorge, en t c'est plus cool,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## escartefigue

Dans la mme famille, on trouve "_la casse de l'oncle Tom_", "_qui va  la casse perd sa caisse_" ou encore, la spciale Jipt  :;):  : "_a passe ou sa casse_"

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

aujourd'hui pas de photo, mais une reproduction quasi  l'identique, de mmoire -- sur un panneau  l'entre du parking d'un magasin de pices auto :
Avis aux professionnels :
Veuillez-vous prsenter 
D'habitude c'est plutt "connectez vous", l a change, c'est reposant,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Mon opinon, c'est que tout fout le camp :



 ::roll:: 

Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas les yeux en face des trous, vous noterez le "votre dput*s*"  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

FIP, ils ont refait le site (a leur pte, tous les 2 ans environ), mais la gestion de la BdD c'est toujours pas a :



 ::roll::   ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## escartefigue

La dsormais classique, trouve ici : https://www.lepoint.fr/monde/hong-ko...2329998_24.php

Pice jointe 498187

----------


## escartefigue

Aprs avoir entendu le slogan du site de rencontres "disons demain" mis dans la petite lucarne, je suis all vrifier sur leur site.  Ils sont constants dans l'effort les bougres :

Pice jointe 499456

Vous pouvez vrifier ici

----------


## lper

Et c'est quoi le problme, ce n'est pas le "que l'on" ?
https://www.druide.com/fr/enquetes/et-lon

----------


## Jipt

> Et c'est quoi le problme, ce n'est pas le "que l'on" ?
> https://www.druide.com/fr/enquetes/et-lon


'lut,

Moi j'aurais plutt vu le fait que pour partager il faut tre ensemble, donc plonasme cach, ou similaire. Non ?

Sympa, ton lien  ::ccool:: 

Sinon, je viens de tomber sur a :

 ::ptdr::

----------


## lper

Hello Jipt,  ::coucou:: 
j'avais fait une recherche aussi sur cette forme de plonasme mais sans succs, a se rapprochait de "collaborer ensemble", donc pas vident non plus pour moi de voir ce qui n'allait pas...

----------


## escartefigue

Oui, la rponse tait dans le titre de mon sujet : "_partager ensemble_" est un plonasme, on ne saurait "_partager tout seul_"  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

> Sinon, je viens de tomber sur a :


Impressionnant  :8O: , tout a  quelques lignes d'intervalle ou bien tu as coup une partie ?

Le mec, quand il sait pas, il joue l'orthographe aux ds  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Oui, la rponse tait dans le titre de mon sujet : "_partager ensemble_" est un plonasme, on ne saurait "_partager tout seul_"


Tu es sr ? Je pourrais trs bien partager mon gteau en deux mais manger les deux morceaux tout seul, a compte, non ?
Quid d'une personne avec des personnalits multiples ? N'est-elle pas partage toute seule ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu es sr ? Je pourrais trs bien partager mon gteau en deux mais manger les deux morceaux tout seul, a compte, non ?
> Quid d'une personne avec des personnalits multiples ? N'est-elle pas partage toute seule ?


Ou tu pourrais "partager" tes connaissances sur un blog, et que personne n'aille dessus pour lire tout a.  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> Impressionnant , tout a  quelques lignes d'intervalle ou bien tu as coup une partie ?


Il y a des bouts au-dessus et au-dessous, mais cette partie est sans retouche (vi, j'aurais d donner l'url, bah...)





> Tu es sr ? Je pourrais trs bien partager mon gteau en deux mais manger les deux morceaux tout seul, a compte, non ?
> Quid d'une personne avec des personnalits multiples ? N'est-elle pas partage toute seule ?


Bien vu !

Alors j'ai relu la copie d'cran et en fait, elle est foireuse cette ide : "_le plus important c'est ce qu'on vit ensemble_" serait bien plus fort.




> Ou tu pourrais "partager" tes connaissances sur un blog, et que personne n'aille dessus pour lire tout a.


Finies, les vacances ? Pas trop dure, la rentre ?  ::P:   :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Finies, les vacances ? Pas trop dure, la rentre ?


La rentre au boulot a va. La rentre sur DVP, un peu moins, Ryu et Neckara me fatiguent dj...  ::mouarf::

----------


## rawsrc

> "_le plus important c'est ce qu'on vit ensemble_" serait bien plus fort.


C'est beau ce que t'cris  ::piou:: 
 ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est beau ce que t'cris


 ::zoubi:: 




> La rentre au boulot a va. La rentre sur DVP, un peu moins, Ryu et Neckara me fatiguent dj...


 ::ptdr:: 
Le premier est pass en ignor, je t'explique pas le bien que a fait (oui, je sais, a donne l'impression de dmissionner, de baisser les bras, mais que faire d'autre ?)
Et le second, on ne frquente pas les mmes sujets, alors  ::zen::

----------


## lper

> C'est beau ce que t'cris


Ouais, vivre ou voir ensemble, telle est la question... ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Ouais, vivre ou voir ensemble, telle est la question...


Rh, tu chipotes, tu chipotes,  ::mouarf:: 
Dans l'absolu tu as raison, mais vu le contexte (verbes de la premire [_vous savez_] et dernire phrases [_nous sommes_, _correspondent_] au prsent), on peut s'attendre  "vivre" au prsent (oh tiens, c'est joli, a : _vivre au prsent_. Je me mets +1,  ::D: ) plutt que "voir" au pass simple,  ::P: 


Sinon, on a tous oubli ce "*z*" vraiment mal venu :



_Vous voulez rencontrer_, bon sang !

----------


## escartefigue

Ce "z" n'est pas fautif, le rdacteur s'adresse directement au lecteur.
Par contre, 


> "_Rencontrez des personnes avec qui vous partagerez vos passions..._"


 serait prfrable.

----------


## escartefigue

Le coupable est ici

et c'est un cumulard :

Pice jointe 501445

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Je ne vois pas ce qui choque, dans le 1er encadr.

----------


## escartefigue

C'est l'usage transitif du verbe "dbuter" qui est, selon les sources, critiqu ou fautif.

Cf. 
https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaire...%a9buter#21831
https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/DNP0054
https://linguistech.ca/Capsule+lingu...mencer+debuter
http://www.cce.umontreal.ca/observations/debuter.htm

----------


## Jipt

> C'est l'usage transitif du verbe "dbuter" qui est, selon les sources, critiqu ou fautif.


Merci.
Je l'ignorais. 

Le tout, c'est de s'en souvenir Surtout avec les exceptions (un de tes liens) : 


> On ne dira pas Dmarrer lmission.
> Toutefois, dans son sens premier, Dmarrer, signifiant  dtacher une embarcation amarre , admet un complment. On dmarre un navire, on en largue les amarres.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

un peu de technique, et dans notre monde, a nous rappellera le boulot :



On voit le message pas content dans la MessageBox, et on se demande bien pourquoi puisque la bote Dos montre le bon fichier  l'endroit attendu (D:\). Alors ?

----------


## escartefigue

Windows c'est surfait, il suffit de migrer sous MS-DOS 1.0  ::P: 

Y avait d'ailleurs beacoup moins de "pop-up"  l'poque  :;):

----------


## Invit

Pour rester sur le thme des messages d'erreur 


J'ai d faire un truc qu'il fallait vraiment pas. Pas de chance, je suis la victime lue  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Pour rester sur le thme des messages d'erreur 
> 
> J'ai d faire un truc qu'il fallait vraiment pas. Pas de chance, je suis la victime lue


Ben voyons, un verrou mortel, c'est entre plusieurs transactions donc tu n'es pas la seule coupable et c'est plus une question de mauvais code ou de hasard des transactions.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Me vl rassure. Puis aprs tout, ce verrou ne m'a pas tue donc je peux m'estimer heureuse  ::lol::

----------


## escartefigue

Permettre de pouvoir avoir la possibilit d'avoir la facult d'avoir toute latitude...

Pice jointe 503212

le coupable est ICI

----------


## Jipt

Ils m'puisent, l, ils m'puisent. Je ne sais pas o on va, mais on y va tout droit.
Et qu'est-ce qu'on peut bien faire pour redresser la barre ?

On ne leur a pas dit,  l'cole, qu'aprs un point il fallait toujours appuyer sur la grande touche en bas du clavier, celle qui porte le nom d'_espace_ ?


 ::aie:: 

Et le trait d'union fait de la rsistance, on dirait : il avait senti qu'on voulait le faire disparatre (_Qui sommes nous_, _Connectez vous_, _Suivez nous_, etc.) alors il ressurgit, mais c'est encore un peu cahotant, hein :


 ::roll:: 

Trouv dans un magazine gratuit (BIEN-TRE &sant no 363 de juillet-aot, page 11) en pharmacie, reproduit  l'identique, mais ce n'est pas la bonne police -- on s'en fiche :
Dites*-*oui aux jambes lgres ! ::cfou::

----------


## escartefigue

Les malchanceux ont eu de la veine : leur infortune tait de 1er choix  :;): 

Pice jointe 503256

ICI

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Oh, je trouve ta remarque un peu capillotracte : on sait que les journalistes sportifs sont fortiches pour les commentaires alambiqus, aux phrases ampoules et pleines de rondeur, sinon ils n'auraient rien  dire, et faut bien vendre du papier.
Exemple avec _la prsidente [], qui a d remettre le bleu de chauffe_ :  ::koi:: 
Elle est descendue dans l'arne pour se battre aux cts de ses valeureux petits soldats ?
On n'en saura pas plus.

Quant  ton bout encadr, l'adversit aurait pu tre de pitre qualit et vaincre quand mme, ce qui aurait signifi que les autres taient franchement minables et ridicules, mais a ne se dit pas, alors l'adversit devient rude, couillue, "de qualit", quoi !

Bonne semaine,  ::P:

----------


## escartefigue

Sauf que l'adversit c'est la malchance, la deveine, la guigne, la poisse, pas la rivalit ou l'opposition

cf. https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/adversit
ou encore https://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie...er?q=adversit

----------


## Jipt

> Sauf que l'adversit c'est la malchance, la deveine, la guigne, la poisse, pas la rivalit ou l'opposition


Merci pour la prcision.

On s'loigne donc du sens "adversaire", c'est ce raccourci qui nous a induit en erreur, le journaliste et moi.

----------


## escartefigue

L'origine est commune aux deux mots, mais le sens n'est bien sr pas le mme  :;): 

La faute est trs courante, notamment chez les journalistes du sport

----------


## Mdinoc

Pour le coup des points et espaces, j'ai bien peur qu'on tombe dans une situation ambige, vu qu'on ne met pas d'espace suite aux points dans un sigle, seulement entre les phrases. Il ne s'agit ici ni de sigle ni de sparation de phrases, s'agissant d'une initiale suivie de la suite du nom...

De plus, l'absence d'espace peut avoir pour but d'empcher un ventuel retour  la ligne entre l'initiale et le nom... Mme si un espace inscable ferait mieux ce travail. Et c'est mme ce qui semble recommand entre initiale et nom. Mais quand on n'a pas les moyens d'en insrer un*, qu'est-ce qui est le pire dans ce cas prcis, entre un espace scable et pas d'espace du tout?

*Je rappelle que par exemple, dvp transforme les espaces inscables en astrisques.

----------


## escartefigue

Possible, mme s'il est peu probable que les quipements en rgie ne permettent pas de crer d'espace insecable.
Pour info, en typographie, l'espace est un nom fminin, une espace inscable donc  :;): 

cf. https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/espace (2e onglet)

----------


## Glutinus

> on sait que les journalistes sportifs sont fortiches pour les commentaires alambiqus, aux phrases ampoules et pleines de rondeur, sinon ils n'auraient rien  dire, et faut bien vendre du papier.





> La faute est trs courante, notamment chez les journalistes du sport


Il y a un ou deux ans, je cherchais l'origine du mot "Bardaf", exclamation favorite du hros de bandes dessines Kid Paddle. Par srendipit, ("Bardaf, c'est l'embarde !"), j'tais tomb sur un forum o les membres se plaignaient de la qualit de franais des journalistes sportifs. On tait loin d'un faux-ami adversaire / adversit (j'ai moi-mme appris quelque chose aujourd'hui...) ; non, simplement, ces journalistes disaient  la tl : "Il est vite" pour "Il va vite" !

----------


## Jipt

> Pour le coup des points et espaces, j'ai bien peur qu'on tombe dans une situation ambige, vu qu'on ne met pas d'espace suite aux *points dans un sigle*, seulement entre les phrases.


Aurais-tu un exemple, stp ?




> *Je rappelle que par exemple, dvp transforme les espaces inscables en astrisques.


Euh, je l'utilise trs souvent (tiens, ici, entre la virgule suivant "tiens" et le mot "ici", j'ai insr l'unicode 202F) et n'ai jamais vu d'astrisque. 
Par contre il apparat si le texte est *prpar sous LibreOffice puis copi/coll* ici.
Test : la ligne ci-dessous a t saisie dans LO puis copie/colle ici.
tiens, ici*: LO a gnr automagiquement une espace inscable avant le symbole deux-points.

Et je reprends la main pour ce commentaire :
Cet astrisque, je ne le vois pas, j'enregistre les changements et il apparat dans le texte, je repasse en dition et l il devient galement visible dans l'diteur.




> (j'ai moi-mme appris quelque chose aujourd'hui...)


C'est a qui est sympa avec cette discussion, plus l'ambiance cool, dtendue,  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Euh, je l'utilise trs souvent (tiens, ici, entre la virgule suivant "tiens" et le mot "ici", j'ai insr l'unicode 202F) et n'ai jamais vu d'astrisque.


Je pense que c'est l'espace inscable 00A0 qui est remplace par une astrisque sur dvp.com. Celle que tu utilises est l'espace fine inscable. Officiellement, il y a une diffrence entre les deux, il ne faut pas utiliser l'espace fine inscable  la place de l'espace inscable et inversement. Dans les faits, tous les outils d'dition que je connais (dont LO, MS Word et mes outils de traduction) utilisent par dfaut exclusivement l'espace inscable.

----------


## Jipt

Suis tomb sur une page (dommage, fautes d'orthographe  tous les tages ou presque) qui reprend les diffrentes espaces, j'ai insr le caractre correspondant soit aprs le mot "espace", soit en insrant la chane "(mot)" aprs l'espace.

Nom 			Code Unicode
Espace justifiante	U+0020	
Espace*inscable	U+00A0 -- bien vu, CL ( ::zoubi:: )
Demi-cadratin (mot)	U+2000	
Cadratin (mot)		U+2001	
Demi-espace fixe	U+2002
Espace demi fixe	U+2002 je double la ligne prcdente en changeant l'alignement, pour bien voir l'effet.
Espace fixe		U+2003	
Espace fine		U+2009	
Espace fine inscable	U+202F

Il est  noter qu'en mode dition, tre positionn avant le "E" et faire Ctrl-flche__droite envoie le point d'insertion  la fin du mot qui suit, comme quoi, Espace + caractre espace + mot = une seule chane.





> Envoy par Mdinoc
> 
> 
> Pour le coup des points et espaces, j'ai bien peur qu'on tombe dans une situation ambige, vu qu'on ne met pas d'espace suite aux points dans un sigle, seulement entre les phrases. Il ne s'agit ici ni de sigle ni de sparation de phrases, s'agissant d'une initiale suivie de la suite du nom...
> 
> 
> Aurais-tu un exemple, stp ?


J'en ai trouv deux :
S.M. pour Sa Majest, S.E. pour Son Excellence
Le premier ici et le second l.

----------


## escartefigue

> non, simplement, ces journalistes disaient  la tl : "Il est vite" pour "Il va vite" !


Les journalistes sportifs ne sont pas seuls en cause, loin s'en faut

On peut relever, de faon pluriquotidienne en zapant un peu 
- dbuter  la forme transitive directe (dbuter le match, la saison, l'mission...)
- "entre x ** y" (trs frquent dans les bulletins mto : il fera entre 3 ** 5 degrs...  ::aie:: )
- initier (qui signifie enseigner)  la place d'initialiser ou commencer 
- "candidater"  la place de "postuler" 
- "au jour d'aujourd'hui" (je propose "au jour du jour de ce jour d'actuellement de maintenant" pour tre plus sr !)
et tant d'autres

----------


## Invit

> non, simplement, ces journalistes disaient  la tl : "Il est vite" pour "Il va vite" !


Anglicisme ?

----------


## Lung

> Il y a un ou deux ans, je cherchais l'origine du mot "Bardaf", exclamation favorite du hros de bandes dessines Kid Paddle. Par srendipit, ("Bardaf, c'est l'embarde !")


Moi, je suis tomb sur a :
https://dictionnaire.reverso.net/fra...inition/bardaf

----------


## escartefigue

Chop sur le site Mdiapart  l'instant, ICI

Pice jointe 504982

et il y en a encore d'autres dans l'article, du mme tonneau...

----------


## Jipt

> [...] et il y en a encore d'autres dans l'article, du mme tonneau...


Mais c'est une horreur !




> Quelles actions avez-vous *effectu* pour traiter du sujet des droits sexuels ?
> 
> Comment lide de la campagne est-elle *nat* ?


Lecture pour la premire ligne, l'autre se passe de commentaires.

----------


## escartefigue

J'ai envoy un message  l'adresse de contact de Mdiapart de sorte  ce qu'ils corrigent l'article en question  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Hum hum

----------


## escartefigue

Sujet du prochain reportage : les enculteurs de mouches

----------


## escartefigue

> J'ai envoy un message  l'adresse de contact de Mdiapart de sorte  ce qu'ils corrigent l'article en question


Et voici leur rponse :




> _Bonjour,
> 
> Le texte auquel vous faites allusion n'est pas un article de la rdaction de Mediapart, mais une contribution publie par un de nos abonns sous sa seule responsabilit.
> Mediapart, site participatif, permet en effet  ses abonns de partager leurs informations et opinions, dans le respect de notre Charte de participation.
> Nous ne pouvons pas malheureusement ddi une quipe de correcteurs pour les milliers de blogs hebergs sur le site.
> Nous restons bien sr  votre disposition si vous souhaitez obtenir des informations complmentaires.
> 
> Bien cordialement_


Dommage la petite coquille dans la rponse, mais bon j'imagine que les questions poses par les lecteurs doivent tre nombreuses et chronophages.
En tout cas j'ignorais que Mdiapart tait un site participatif, c'est intressant  ::):

----------


## rawsrc

c'est norme, la seule phrase o il ne fallait pas commettre de boulette sur tout le paragraphe   ::ptdr:: 



> Nous ne pouvons pas malheureusement *ddi* une quipe de correcteurs pour les milliers de blogs hebergs sur le site.


Bon, ben, finalement aprs lecture approfondie, gardez-les vos correcteurs  ::ptdr::

----------


## lper

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le texte auquel vous faites allusion n'est pas un article de la rdaction de Mediapart*,* mais une contribution publie par un de nos abonns sous sa seule responsabilit.
> Mediapart, site participatif, permet en effet  ses abonns de partager leurs informations et opinions*,* dans le respect de notre Charte de participation.
> Nous ne pouvons pas malheureusement ddi une quipe de correcteurs pour les milliers de blogs hebergs sur le site.
> Nous restons bien sr  votre disposition si vous souhaitez obtenir des informations complmentaires.
> 
> Bien cordialement


Il y a aussi *mha* deux virgules inutiles et la place de l'adverbe malheureusement(aprs "pas") rend moins fluide la lecture.
https://www.cairn.info/revue-travaux...2-page-57.htm#

----------


## escartefigue

La virgule avant "mais" est l'usage le plus frquent.
cf. *ici*

----------


## lper

> La virgule avant "mais" est l'usage le plus frquent.
> cf. *ici*


Ah ok, j'aurais pas cru mettre un temps d'arrt dans ma lecture pourtant, donc ce n'est pas son utilit dans ce cas ?

----------


## Jipt

Je crois surtout que c'est  l'oreille et au feeling, exemple avec un des exemples du lien donn (avant-dernire ligne) :
_- Mais, on l'apprit plus tard, Judith avait invent toute cette histoire._

mha, a fonctionne galement sans la virgule :
_- Mais on l'apprit plus tard, Judith avait invent toute cette histoire._

En fait, on dirait que a dpend de ce que l'auteur veut dire : suivant la rgle "ce qui est entre deux virgules peut disparatre", la 1re ligne peut se transformer en 
_- Mais Judith avait invent toute cette histoire._
Pas trs heureux
Faudrait savoir ce qu'il y a avant.

 ::coucou::

----------


## lper

> Faudrait savoir ce qu'il y a avant.


 ::coucou::

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Fixed, merci (a m'apprendra  pianoter dans le noir,  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## escartefigue

C'est surtout la communication de la prfecture qui est "_un peu toxique mais pas trop_"  ::aie:: 

Pice jointe 506092


cf. https://www.20minutes.fr/lille/26142...u-toxique-trop

----------


## NoSmoking

::salut:: 
Il ne s'agit pas de fautes rencontres mais plutt l'inverse je ne peux m'empcher de vous le partager.
Cela vaut quand mme le visionnage si vous avez une petite heure devant vous.

*↪* La Convivialit, Lien fourni, par ailleurs, par *ClaudeLELOUP*.

----------


## Jipt

Trs sympa !
Ils m'ont bien fait rire, j'y ai appris des trucs, je ne suis cependant pas prt  sauter le pas.

Par exemple, ceci m'a choqu : _quelques uns des constats, quelques unes des interrogations_. Sans les traits d'union, a n'a pas de sens, ou plutt, a en a un autre.

----------


## Jipt

Surprise ! 
On *entend* aussi des trucs des fois, on se demande !

Ce soir, aux infos de la 3  19 h 35, la prsentatrice demande  un bonhomme : _les rponses apportes par le prfet vont-ils rassurer la population ?_

Si si

----------


## rawsrc

et on voit des trucs aussi : 



> Les deux individus ont alors prix la fuite


Par ici

a va leur coter bonbon  ::D:

----------


## escartefigue

Pice jointe 507078

----------


## lper

Je ne sais pas si elle a dj t releve celle-ci, moi a me pique un peu... :;):

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas si elle a dj t releve celle-ci, moi a me pique un peu...


Je n'y avais jamais fait attention parce que je change tout de suite le nom du fichier mais oui, a pique bien fort les yeux !!  :8O:

----------


## fredoche

En mme temps quand tu es dev et que tu sais comment est faite la localisation sur ce genre de logiciel, y'a des fois o tu laisses pisser, parce que bon dieu, t'as souvent beaucoup plus chaud  corriger qu'un accord en genre (qui n'existe pas dans toutes les langues) ou en nombre.

Maintenant venant de chez M$ et avec les process de QA qu'ils doivent avoir, c'est plutt surprenant

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant venant de chez M$ et avec les process de QA qu'ils doivent avoir, c'est plutt surprenant


Quand tu sors une version de Windows en Catalan, a doit quand mme tre possible d'avoir une gestion des accords pour les 300 millions de personnes qui parlent Franais...

----------


## fredoche

Je vais dire une connerie mais tu en as 2/3 c'est le 1/3 monde (a fait un en tout).
En plus c'est pas la langue principale bien souvent

Donc mme si t'ajoutes tous les belges, romands, qubecois, cajuns, a te mne  combien ?

----------


## Invit

En fait, a fait plus de 5 ans que M$ a laiss tomber l'assurance qualit pour la localisation de ses produits. Et ils ont lch leurs derniers terminologues en franais il  y a bientt 10 ans. La tendance est  l'optimisation des cots, et tant que a tient, ils continueront de couper lentement mais srement les robinets. Je ne sais pas par quel miracle a reste encore comprhensible globalement.




> Donc mme si t'ajoutes tous les belges, romands, qubecois, cajuns, a te mne  combien ?


Une bonne centaine dans le cas de M$.

Pour une chane comme a, je suppose qu'ils ont d mettre New dans un espace rserv pour viter d'avoir  payer environ 10 centimes multipli par le nombre de langues multipli par le nombre de chanes qui ont l'espace rserv New. 50 balles d'conomie, quelque chose comme a je dirais.

----------


## Mdinoc

> En fait, a fait plus de 5 ans que M$ a laiss tomber l'assurance qualit pour la localisation de ses produits. Et ils ont lch leurs derniers terminologues en franais il  y a bientt 10 ans. La tendance est  l'optimisation des cots, et tant que a tient, ils continueront de couper lentement mais srement les robinets. Je ne sais pas par quel miracle a reste encore comprhensible globalement.


a colle bien avec le fait que mme sous Windows 10, le droit d'accs "Read Attributes" est encore et toujours traduit par "Attributs de Lecture"... Alors que juste  ct le droit "Read Extended Attributes" est correctement traduit "Lecture des Attributs tendus".

----------


## fredoche

> Pour une chane comme a, je suppose qu'ils ont d mettre New dans un espace rserv pour viter d'avoir  payer environ 10 centimes multipli par le nombre de langues multipli par le nombre de chanes qui ont l'espace rserv New. 50 balles d'conomie, quelque chose comme a je dirais.


 ::mouarf::  ouep 
y'a pas de petites conomies

a sert  a les coles de management, faut pas croire

je sais mme pas si les gens de l'IT savent  quoi a correspond rellement ces mots de localisation... l10n, i18n. Global village 20 ans aprs, tout le monde va djoser angliche et tout ira bien

Dans le genre QA ce matin, les liens "go" de Microsoft ont l'air bien plants : https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=2104251

Pas moyen de tlcharger le SQL server management studio. C'est bien chiant quand mme. Faut chercher plus loin... et c'est comme un serpent qui se mort(d pour le reste du public, on est sur un sujet sensible) la queue.

----------


## el_slapper

les traducteurs au rabais ne connaissent pas le contexte. donc ils traduisent n'importe comment.

Quand j'ai fait le btatest de Hearts of Iron 2, on a reu la traduction en Franais du manuel. Il y a une notion en wargame qui est "soft target - hard target", qui se traduit par "cible non-blinde, cible blinde". Je m'tais fait chier  faire un glossaire pour le traducteur avec tout un tas de vocabulaire spcifique comme celui-ci. Et videmment, la traduction est arrive avec "cibles molles - cibles dures". Avec 2 collgues btatesteurs, on a tout refait pour que a soit lisible.

----------


## Invit

> En fait, a fait plus de 5 ans que M$ a laiss tomber l'assurance qualit pour la localisation de ses produits. Et ils ont lch leurs derniers terminologues en franais il  y a bientt 10 ans. La tendance est  l'optimisation des cots, et tant que a tient, ils continueront de couper lentement mais srement les robinets. Je ne sais pas par quel miracle a reste encore comprhensible globalement.


Mmm... Mettons que c'est le traitement rserv  la langue dans tous les milieux depuis 10 ans, ce n'est pas particulirement Microsoft qui a lanc une tendance. Il font faire a par des gros cabinets qui soignent leur client les premiers mois... avant de lancer les mmoires de traductions et les traducteurs pas chers et rentables  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Mmm... Mettons que c'est le traitement rserv  la langue dans tous les milieux depuis 10 ans, ce n'est pas particulirement Microsoft qui a lanc une tendance. Il font faire a par des gros cabinets qui soignent leur client les premiers mois... avant de lancer les mmoires de traductions et les traducteurs pas chers et rentables


C'est clair que c'est pas les premiers  avoir eu l'ide de rogner sur ces cots. Mais c'est l'un des seuls acteurs de cette envergure  l'international qui soit aussi ngligeant en localisation. Dell, Intel, etc. mettent largement la main  la poche et ont des processus de QA trs carrs. Les GAFA et les principaux fournisseurs de smartphone, par exemple, sont prs de leurs sous, mais assurent le QA. Les traducteurs sont relativement peu pays, mais a fonctionne parce qu'ils leur garantissent un certain volume par mois, donc ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de les mcontenter. Microsoft n'assure plus ce suivi, et se repose presque entirement sur ses acquis qui, heureusement pour lui, sont solides.

Pour du soft en particulier, la qualit de la traduction dpend  40 % de la prparation des ressources et du suivi (glossaire, mmoire de traduction, choix des quipes de traduction et changes avec les traducteurs, et pratiques en matire de prparation des fichiers),  50 % du contexte fourni pour chaque chane (c'est valable pour le soft, pour les nomenclatures et pour les mots cls par exemple -- pour de la doc ou du marketing, ces 50 % correspondent  la qualit du texte source),  10 % de l'exprience et de l'investissement personnel du traducteur. Pour bien traduire New Excel Spreadsheet, il faut soit que la chane soit en entier avec la description qui va bien (si c'est un nom de fichier ou un bouton, parce que pour certaines langues la traduction n'est pas la mme), soit que tu aies russi  expliciter le fait que New doit coller avec Excel Spreadsheet, Word Document, etc. Dans ce deuxime cas, a veut dire aussi que si le traducteur Thai te signale que lui il ne peut pas te donner une traduction qui colle dans tous les cas, tu dois pouvoir ragir en consquence sans plomber ton budget.

@el_slapper : tu es tomb sur un bon il y a des traducteurs low-cost qui font un taf pourri mais qui s'en sortent en faisant du grammaticalement correct et, surtout, en tant irrprochables sur le guide de style et le glossaire, il y a des traducteurs low-cost qui sont bons en rdaction mais qui ont des insuffisances niveau technique (genre, qui n'arrivent pas  intgrer le glossaire  leur outil), et des traducteurs low-cost trs bons (les moutons  8 pattes, il y en a). Toi, tu es tomb sur un traducteur qui a russi  flinguer ta traduction sans respecter ton glossaire, c'est rare.  ::lol::

----------


## Jipt

Trouv ce matin dans le manuel d'une boombox de chez Akay,  la section "Radio" :



> Cet appareil est conu pour *mettre* les gammes d'ondes radio FM Stro / FM et AM.


Ah !

----------


## Invit

> Les traducteurs sont relativement peu pays, mais a fonctionne parce qu'ils leur garantissent un certain volume par mois, donc ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de les mcontenter.


Pour information, mon ex facturait .25 $ / mot en 2007. En 2014, on lui imposait .17 $ / mot en retirant les segments redondant de la quantit... 
Bref, elle avait arrt d'tre pigiste.

----------


## fredoche

1 cent par an et 30% de moins en 7 ans.

Tu dois avoir la rage quand mme quand tu as choisi un boulot et que tu penses le faire correctement, et mme avec application, comme c'est le cas pour la plupart des gens

----------


## escartefigue

Entendu  l'instant sur France Tlvision,  propos des coureurs de marathon thiopiens  : _"on sait que c'est de gros finishers"_ (pluriel donc)
"c'est" plutt que "ce sont", dans le feu de l'action, admettons, mais "finishers" tait-ce bien utile ?
Le tout dans ce phras typique des journalistes, celui avec une pause et un "heu" entre chaque syllabe  ::roll::  
C'est dans les coles de journalisme qu'on les incite  parler de cette faon hache et ridicule ?

----------


## escartefigue

reformulation sans relecture peut-tre   ::aie::  je ne *sh* plus  ::D:

----------


## fredoche

A l'oral je fais souvent cette erreur. Et je m'entends la prononcer, mais trop tard les mots sont lchs. Au mieux tu peux exprimer la phrase correcte derrire

----------


## Jipt

quand une chercheureuse, ou une acteureuse, ou 

On n'a pas fini de rigoler avec cette fminisation  outrance,  ::ptdr::

----------


## escartefigue

En cherchant un peu sur le web, on trouve plusieurs variations sur le mme thme

Sur ce site ICI, un simple espace spare la terminaison masculine et fminine, il apparat comme symbole de mise en forme (sous forme d'un point comme dans word)

@Jipt : c'est semble-t-il le cas galement dans l'annonce que tu as publie, sauf que le caractre espace n'est pas mis en vidence. 

D'autres sites prfrent utiliser un sparateur (barre oblique, parenthse ou autre), ce qui vite les collisions.

----------


## Invit

Exemple de symbole Unicode ncessitant UTF8MB4 pour tre stock dans la base de donnes : Unicode 'DASH SYMBOL' (U+1F4A8) : 💨

----------


## fredoche

> quand une chercheureuse, ou une acteureuse, ou 
> 
> On n'a pas fini de rigoler avec cette fminisation  outrance,


J'aime quand mme bien la cherc - heureuse, plus que la dvelop - peureuse.

Je viens te chanter la ballade la ballade des gens heureux

souvenir :

----------


## leresidue

> En mme temps quand tu es dev et que tu sais comment est faite la localisation sur ce genre de logiciel, y'a des fois o tu laisses pisser, parce que bon dieu, t'as souvent beaucoup plus chaud  corriger qu'un accord en genre (qui n'existe pas dans toutes les langues) ou en nombre.
> 
> Maintenant venant de chez M$ et avec les process de QA qu'ils doivent avoir, c'est plutt surprenant


Nouveau Classeur chez moi. Je crois que Microsoft localise en premier pour le march Canadien, et ensuite ils l'utilisent pour d'autres localisations francophone.

----------


## Invit

> Nouveau Classeur chez moi. Je crois que Microsoft localise en premier pour le march Canadien, et ensuite ils l'utilisent pour d'autres localisations francophone.


 ::ptdr::

----------


## leresidue

> 


As-tu achet ta version de Office en France?

----------


## Invit

> As-tu achet ta version de Office en France?


Mais quelle ide !  ::roll::  NON !

----------


## Jipt

Ce soir, rions un peu avec les gamines qui se croient  la mode avec leurs jeans dchirs aux genous ou pire, avec leurs mres qui se la ptent en voulant faire croire qu'elles sont seulement la grande sur (et voil que les mecs [ou ce qu'il en reste] s'y mettent), vous savez, ce genre d'estrasse dont je ne voudrais mme pas pour m'essuyer les mains quand je mcanique dans le capot de ma bagnole, et qui doit leur coter un bras :



Si elles savaient, les pauvres, que leur mode a dj 500 ans dans les pattes ! 
Deux extraits d'une enluminure de 1513, _Calendarium Grimani_ :





 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## escartefigue

Les jeans je les dchire moi mme depuis des annes : il suffit de se balader longuement en fort pour observer les animaux ou cueillir les champignons.
Les ronces, les barbels, les branchages et autres obstacles font trs bien le taf et je passe de trs bon moments.
Autre avantage : pas besoin de dpenser des fortunes pour tre "_chbran_"  ::weird::  surtout quand, comme moi, on en a mais alors rien  battre !  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme vous je ne suis pas un grand fan du concept de payer plus cher un pantalon neuf et us.
En 2005 a existait dj la mode du pantalon un peu us, en 2009 c'tait la mode du pantalon trou.
 la limite au dbut des annes 90  l'poque du Grunge a passait beaucoup mieux.

Il y a d'autres modes que je trouve trs moche, par exemple les jeans slims ou les jupes par dessus les pantalons :

----------


## Invit

> la limite au dbut des annes 90  l'poque du Grunge a passait beaucoup mieux.


Et dans les annes 70, quand c'tait pour les punks, a passait beaucoup moins bien, mais c'tait le but recherch en mme temps  ::lol:: 
J'aime bien les jupes sur les pantalons moi (bon, sur tes photos c'est particulirement moche). a permet d'avoir bien chaud sans tre trop engonc. Je ne savais pas que c'tait  la mode par contre.

----------


## lper

> J'aime bien les jupes sur les pantalons moi


Y-a bien quelques-uns qui ont tent la mode du slip sur le pantalon... ::aie:: 
(Quelle horreur perso, rien de fminin !)

----------


## Invit

> (Quelle horreur perso, rien de fminin !)


La fminit n'est pas le but recherch  ::D:

----------


## lper

> La fminit n'est pas le but recherch


On est bien d'accord !  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> a permet d'avoir bien chaud sans tre trop engonc.


Perso j'ai pas besoin de mettre une jupe par dessus mon pantalon pour ne pas avoir froid.
En parlant de chaud, l'hiver il y a plein de femmes en mini jupe, elle disent que les collants tiennent trs chaud, perso l'hiver je ne met pas de short, ni de collant d'ailleurs...

Globalement les femmes ont gnralement un mtabolisme plus lent que les hommes, un mtabolisme lent permet de stocker plus facilement du gras (c'est en lien avec la slection naturelle et le besoin de faire survivre un bb), a explique pourquoi elles ont souvent plus froid :
Pourquoi nous ne sommes pas gaux face  la sensation de froid



> Les femmes dsavantages par rapport aux hommes
> Deux des principaux facteurs sont la masse musculaire et les hormones. Les muscles produisent de la chaleur lorsquils se contractent et cela entrane mcaniquement une baisse de la sensation de froid. Les hormones peuvent perturber la manire dont le systme nerveux peroit la temprature extrieure. La testostrone, tout particulirement, inhibe la sensation de froid, en bloquant certains rcepteurs dans le cerveau.
> Ces deux raisons expliquent, en partie, pourquoi les femmes, moins pourvues en testostrone et majoritairement moins dotes en masse musculaire, apparaissent souvent plus sensibles au froid. En 1998, par exemple, des chercheurs de luniversit de lUtah (tats-Unis) constataient que la temprature moyenne des mains des femmes tait infrieure  celle des hommes denviron deux degrs. *"Les hommes ont aussi un mtabolisme de base plus lev  cest--dire quils dpensent davantage dnergie quand leur corps est au repos"*, complte le chercheur en anatomie clinique Adam Taylor, dans un article sur The Conversation.





> Je ne savais pas que c'tait  la mode par contre.


Bon aprs a dpend qu'est-ce qu'on entend par " la mode" c'est vrai que ce n'est pas ultra courant de voir une femme porter une jupe par dessus son pantalon, mais ce n'est pas ultra rare non plus.
Je ne trouve pas a trs jolie, cela dit il y a des choses que j'aime et qui sont probablement ultra impopulaire, par exemple :
Dryden - Sweat  capuche double paisseur pour Homme
C'est un sweat  capuche manche longue avec un sweat manche courte.
Je trouverais une fille sexy dans cette tenue, donc les gots et les couleurs...
Le truc que j'aime le moins c'est ceux qui mettent une chemise et un polo par dessus...  ::(: 

J'ai recherch "mode femme 2019" et je suis tomb l dessus :

C'est n'importe quoi ces jeans et ces talons.

----------


## fredoche

plus joli que des jupes et des baskets en tout cas

Bon pour une fois que tu es compltement dans le sujet ryu, c'est  saluer.

Jipt va te dbloquer juste pour lire ta dernire prose  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Perso j'ai pas besoin de mettre une jupe par dessus mon pantalon pour ne pas avoir froid.


J'imagine que tu es toujours super bien habill pour expliquer aux autres comment faire ?  ::roll:: 




> En parlant de chaud, l'hiver il y a plein de femmes en mini jupe, elle disent que les collants tiennent trs chaud, perso l'hiver je ne met pas de short, ni de collant d'ailleurs...


Ah bon ? Moi, je n'en vois aucune  ::mouarf::  
Je vois toutefois quelques jeans dchirs aux genoux.  -15, a doit tre un gros bonheur d'avoir des ventilations...

Dis-moi, Ryu2000, tu t'es fais virer du fil Actualit pour venir prodiguer tes messages tout en nuance et subtilit ici ?

----------


## lper

On peut aussi penser que "la blonde" mette la jupe sous le pantalon... ::aie:: 
->je sors...

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'imagine que tu es toujours super bien habill pour expliquer aux autres comment faire ?


Pure mais pourquoi vous venez m'agresser ?! Je commence une phrase par "*perso*" et je me fais attaquer...
Je n'impose rien aux autres... Laissez moi tranquille... C'est hallucinant, je n'ai mme pas le droit de m'exprimer !
Qu'est-ce que a veut dire ? C'est l'entretien de la haine, dans 100 ans encore peut-tre...




> Ah bon ? Moi, je n'en vois aucune


Pourtant a saute aux yeux, quand il y a de la neige et une fille porte en mini jupe... (attendez Janvier/Fvrier)




> tu t'es fais virer du fil Actualit


Pas encore  :8-):

----------


## Jipt

> Jipt va te dbloquer juste pour lire ta dernire prose


Le Son problme, c'est qu'*ici* on fait attention  comment on crit, pas d'bol !




> Perso j'ai pas besoin de mettre une jupe par dessus mon pantalon pour ne pas avoir froid.
> [...]  plein de femmes en mini jupe
> [...] perso l'hiver je ne met pas de short, ni de collant d'ailleurs...
> [...] voir une femme porter une jupe par dessus son pantalon
> Je ne trouve pas a trs jolie, cela dit il y a des choses que j'aime et qui sont probablement ultra impopulaires, par exemple :
> [...] un polo par dessus... 
> [...] je suis tomb l dessus





> [...] une fille porte en mini jupe... (attendez Janvier/Fvrier)

----------


## Invit

> Pure mais pourquoi vous venez m'agresser ?! Je commence une phrase par "*perso*" et je me fais attaquer...
> Je n'impose rien aux autres... Laissez moi tranquille... C'est hallucinant, je n'ai mme pas le droit de m'exprimer !
> Qu'est-ce que a veut dire ? C'est l'entretien de la haine, dans 100 ans encore peut-tre...


Tiens, un aptre de la bien pensance qui martlent pourtant ces ides aux marteaux...
Et mettons qu'avec tes 5 500 messages, tu ne peux pas vraiment dire que l'on t'empche de t'exprimer.
Et quand on apporte son jugement au couteau sur tout et rien, il faut tout de mme accepter d'tre juger  ::mrgreen::

----------


## escartefigue

Sachons voter pour la qualit de l'intervention et ce quelle que soit l'antriorit des interventions de l'intervenant, je crois que a fera du bien  tout le monde  :;): 

J'essaye - je n'y arrive pas toujours c'est vrai - d'appliquer ce principe ici comme dans la vraie vie. Pour y arriver, il suffit parfois de lever la tte du guidon. 
Mais des fois le vent qui souffle est trop fort et on reste courb le nez plant dans les freins, ce qui n'aide pas beaucoup pour avancer

C'tait ma minute de philosophie, offerte par nos aimables sponsors : "la redoute", "buitoni" et "tl-Z", mais bon, faites-y un peu gaffe quand mme je dis pas toujours (que) des co@eries  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

aujourd'hui on va faire dans les uvres d'art, a va nous changer.

Deux trucs trouvs au muse Paul-Valry de Ste, hier. D'abord une peinture de Combas, inspire par une superbe chanson de Brassens, mais dont les paroles ont un poil souffert :


Dtail de la misre, une faute par ligne, mais pas la mme :

Ah, ce pauvre verbe "_avoir_" accentu, quel malheur

et ensuite quelque chose dont je ne sais pas trop quoi penser, d'un certain Eugne Castelnau (1827-1894) :


Heureusement qu'il y a ce bout de tissu rose, sinon que verrions-nous !
Perso, l'adulte je lui trouve un air de faune pdophile satisfait de lui-mme assez terrifiant. Pas vous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'abord une peinture de Combas, inspire par une superbe chanson de Brassens, mais dont les paroles ont un poil souffert :


Soit il a fait exprs pour nerver ceux qui ne supportent pas les fautes de grammaire  ::P: 
Soit les fautes ont un sens (on peut tout interprter dans l'art).
Soit il en a rien  foutre et a fait partie de son art.  :+1: 

Robert Combas Lenfance de lart PAR Catherine Millet, 1984



> *Mais ses fautes de Franais, sa mauvaise orthographe, ses idiomes mditerranens lont aid  alimenter sa peinture.* Ses personnages caricaturs  outrance sont tous dots de pomes, formules magiques, signatures arabisantes du matre. Tous, des gens ordinaires, plus ou moins laids, plus ou moins bien habills.  Tout ce qui est laid est beau dans la peinture , dit Combas. Ses cratures viennent de la culture populaire du peintre, quil la puise  la tlvision, dans la musique rock, la bd ou la vido. Parmi ses portraits favoris, on retrouve souvent Catherine Brindel, artiste aussi.
> (...)
> Des fois, je membrouille tellement quand je parle  quelquun que jessaye dcrire. Le rsultat est le mme : au bout de cent pages, je ne sais plus o jen suis! A lcole, jtais complex. Je faisais des fautes dorthographe, et jcrivais mal. Avouons-le, jtais du genre  lve feignant qui peut mieux faire . *Alors jai dcid de mettre a au profit de la peinture, ajouter des textes dans mes tableaux : phrases mal crites avec des fautes dorthographe (parfois corriges), mots oublis parce que je suis dans la lune. Jcris parfois nimporte quoi, cest original.*


Il n'a pas les comptences pour ne pas faire de faute, il a raison de ne pas se faire corriger, c'est un peintre, sculpteur, illustrateur, musicien, ce n'est pas un spcialiste de la langue franaise...
La plupart des gens qui s'intressent  la peinture s'en foutent de la grammaire dans les peintures.

Orthographe: Des Grammar Nazis repentis racontent pourquoi ils ne vous embteront plus avec vos fautes



> Les gens se sont dtourns de moi, se rappelle aussi Sonia. Jai assez vite pris la mesure des choses. Quand des amis, dont je sais que leur amour de la langue est profond, ont commenc  me fuir parce que je les horripilais, jai dcid de tout arrter. Jaurais pu continuer  pointer les fautes des gens que je naime pas, mais a navait aucun sens. Lintransigeance ma t nocive, je ne vois pas pourquoi la partialit ne let pas t.  Surtout, nos Grammar Nazis repentis ont fini par souffrir de ntre perus que par ce prisme.  Jai ralis quil tait profondment vexant de voir son texte rduit  une faute dorthographe quand certaines personnes ont commenc  me rduire  ma fonction de Grammar Nazi, explique Yves. A chaque fois que jtais mentionn sur Twitter, il sagissait dune allusion  lorthographe. Mme mes amis proches ne me parlaient plus que de a.


Si tu ne supportes pas les fautes de franais, n'coutent pas du RAP, parce que parfois c'est n'importe quoi :


Top 10 des pires fautes de grammaire et de conjugaison dans le rap franais



> Sefyu - "Mon Public" : "Mon public sont des gens ? Intelligents souvent mchants"
> 113 - "Au summum" : "On sait c'est qui qui domine"
> Sniper - "Grav dans la roche" : "Oui c'est de a dont j'parle ce serait mentir si j'dirais que c'est pareil"
> Disiz La Peste "Inspecteur Disiz" : "Parce qu'eux ils croivent que nos halls pourra pas"

----------


## rawsrc

t'y comprends rien  l'art, c'est pour les esthtes (comme dirait un certain Jack Lang)...
Non mais ! Tout de suite des ides tendancieuses ! O t'as vu qu'un jeune garon nu soufflant dans un pipeau  ct d'un monsieur nu lui aussi avec une moue "indtermine" tait assimilable  de la pdophilie.
Non, c'est juste un phbe accompagn de son fils qui prend des cours de musique. 

Et ben y a pas de quoi en faire un fromage.    ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

> Bonjour,
> 
> aujourd'hui on va faire dans les uvres d'art, a va nous changer.
> 
> Deux trucs trouvs au muse Paul-Valry de Ste, hier. D'abord une peinture de Combas, inspire par une superbe chanson de Brassens, mais dont les paroles ont un poil souffert :
> 
> 
> Dtail de la misre, une faute par ligne, mais pas la mme :
> 
> Ah, ce pauvre verbe "_avoir_" accentu, quel malheur


trs beau texte, et peu importe les erreurs, qui ne sont parfois que des fautes espigles et peu coupables




> et ensuite quelque chose dont je ne sais pas trop quoi penser, d'un certain Eugne Castelnau (1827-1894) :
> 
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y a ce bout de tissu rose, sinon que verrions-nous !
> Perso, l'adulte je lui trouve un air de faune pdophile satisfait de lui-mme assez terrifiant. Pas vous ?


C'est Pan 
Et il est probablement avec Daphnis

Nous verrions des sexes, quel affaire n'est-ce pas ?

Ce tableau est magnifique
Dommage que tu n'aies pas voulu pntrer ce monde la mythologie grecque quand je t'invitais  couter cette mission de FI. Toujours est-il que ta lecture du tableau est trop actuelle. Je crois que  regarder ce tableau, il y a juste de la tendresse et de l'amour dans ce regard que tu qualifies de satisfait.

coute donc ceci : 


Plein de sens dans cette merveilleuse chanson

Ryu Catherine Millet est une auteure intressante  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous verrions des sexes, quel affaire n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Ce tableau est magnifique
> Dommage que tu n'aies pas voulu pntrer ce monde la mythologie grecque quand je t'invitais  couter cette mission de FI.


Dans la Grce Antique il y avait des adultes qui avaient des relations avec des mineurs :
phbophilie



> L'phbophilie (du grec ancien ἔφηϐος / phbos ( adolescent ) et φιλία / phila ( amour / amiti ) dsigne la prfrence sexuelle d'un adulte (de l'un ou l'autre sexe) pour des adolescents ou adolescentes pubres (le plus souvent de 15  19 ans) ou pour de jeunes adultes.


Pdrastie



> La  pdrastie  (du grec ancien παῖς / pas,  enfant , et ἐραστής / erastếs,  amant ) dsigne,  lorigine, une institution morale et ducative de la Grce antique btie autour de la *relation particulire entre un homme adulte et un garon plus jeune*.
> 
> Au sens gnral, la pdrastie est prsente dans de nombreuses cultures au fil des sicles : la Grce et la Rome antiques, les Celtes, le Japon, la Chine, l'Ocanie, l'Italie pendant la Renaissance.
> 
> L'ge des jeunes garons tait d'une dizaine  une vingtaine d'annes, ou *plus spcifiquement dans la Grce antique de 12  17* (ou 18 ans), lors de la Renaissance italienne de 14  19 ans et au Japon de 11  19 ans.


Dans leur socit c'tait peut-tre normal, mais chez nous a fait trs longtemps que c'est interdit et trs mal vu par tout le monde.
En France un mineur peut consentir  une relation sexuelle avec un adulte  partir de 15 ans.
Dans notre civilisation c'est trs malsain de voir un adulte et un mineur quasiment nu. ( part si ils se baignent en maillot de bain)

Il y a des pdophiles qui veulent intgrer le groupe LGBT (ils pensent que c'est une orientation sexuelle comme une autre...) :
Comment un groupe pdophile a tent dinfiltrer la Gay Pride dAmsterdam



> Amsterdam, un homme, qui se revendique du *Front de Libration des Enfants*, a distribu en marge de la Gay Pride des tracts demandant lintgration des pdophiles  la communaut LGBT. La police a confisqu les prospectus, mais na pas arrt lindividu.


Ils taient l au dbut de la Gay Pride :
North American Man/Boy Love Association



> En 1980, un  rassemblement lesbien du comit pour la Gay Pride  ( Lesbian Caucus  Lesbian & Gay Pride March Committee ) distribua des tracts invitant les femmes  ne pas participer  la Gay Pride annuelle de New York * cause d'une suppose mainmise de la NAMBLA sur son comit d'organisation*. L'anne suivante, comme des lesbiennes avaient menac de ne pas venir au festival homosexuel annuel de l'universit de Cornell, le Gay PAC (Gay People at Cornell) retira  David Thorstad, le fondateur de la NAMBLA, l'invitation qui lui avait t faite d'tre le matre de crmonie du festival. Les annes suivantes, de plus en plus d'organisation de dfense des droits des homosexuels essayrent d'empcher la participation de la NAMBLA aux marches des fierts.


====
Cela dit  notre poque il y avait Epstein et ses potes qui aimaient bien coucher avec des esclaves sexuelles mineures.
Il y a eu des scandales de viol sur mineure : Roman Polanski, Woody Allen, Bill Cosby, probablement Weinstein.

----------


## fredoche

Pour l'instant on discute d'un tableau du 19e sicle reprsentant Pan et son probable amant qui fut aussi son professeur de chant. Des *cratures mythologiques*.
Pour l'heure je n'en avais pas vu un ici qui avait reconnu Pan alors que les 2 petites cornes  la base du crane, et la flute du nom de cette dit auraient du rendre les choses videntes.

Aprs les murs d'une poque ne sont pas celles d'une autre, j'en conviens aisment. 

Plutt que de dblatrer sur Epstein, il faudrait peut-tre se rendre compte que le tourisme sexuel est (et tait encore plus auparavant) une pratique fort rpandue dans des pays comme la Thalande ou les Philippines de la part de ces trs gentils et civiliss europens.

La fameuse Catherine Millet que tu as cit plus haut a une vie sexuelle des plus intressantes, qu'elle a pris soin de coucher sur papier il y a une vingtaine d'annes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faudrait peut-tre se rendre compte que le tourisme sexuel


Ah ouais comme dans "La Mauvaise Vie" de Frdric Mitterrand.
"La Mauvaise Vie" de Frdric Mitterrand : les passages qui drangent
Mais bizarrement je suis quand mme plus choqu par les esclaves sexuelles d'Epstein qui se faisaient utiliser par des riches, des clbrits et des scientifiques, que par le tourisme sexuel en Thalande.
C'est peut-tre parce que dans le carnet d'adresse d'Epstein il y a les noms, adresses, numros de tlphones, de ceux qui dirigent le monde.
Bill Clinton est all  plusieurs reprises voir les esclaves sexuelles d'Epstein, mais elles n'taient peut-tre pas mineure.

D'ailleurs en parlant de peinture, il y avait Bill Clinton en robe chez Epstein :

"Parsing Bill" by Petrina Ryan-Kleid
Epstein had bizarre painting of Bill Clinton in dress, heels in townhouse

L'artiste a galement ralis a :

----------


## fredoche

Elle est jolie et a beaucoup de talent cette petite dame.
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/ar...inting-1628953

A part a ?

----------


## Jipt

> C'est Pan 
> Et il est probablement avec Daphnis


Bien vu ! Mme moi je n'avais pas remarqu les cornes. EDIT Et j'ai oubli le titre de l'uvre, qui ne devait pas tre suffisamment suggestif, sinon j'aurais tilt.
J'ai tlphon (trop sympa ce muse) : _La leon de musique_ (1866), avec a on ne va pas loin. /EDIT




> Nous verrions des sexes, quelle affaire n'est-ce pas ?


Ben a dpend dans quel tat ils sont : je te laisse imaginer l'effet que a peut produire, ces doigts effleurant nonchalamment une paule dnude 




> Pan et son probable amant qui fut aussi son professeur de chant.


C'est Daphnis le prof de chant ? Ce n'est pas ce que dit wikipedia  son propos :



> Il apprit de Pan  chanter et  jouer de la flte


source 




> Elle est jolie et a beaucoup de talent cette petite dame.
> https://news.artnet.com/art-world/ar...inting-1628953


Tutafait ! O est donc mon chiffon rose ?,  ::mouarf:: 


Bon, a serait sympa que ryu vite de transformer ce fil en une copie des "macronneries" ou autre sujet politique o il veut toujours avoir le dernier mot, merci.

D'ailleurs c'est marrant, des fois je me connecte, je regarde mon tableau de bord et il n'y a que des posts de lui ! C'est fou, a. Et lassant. Heureusement qu'il est en "ignor". Sauf qu'il y a un bug : ce matin je n'ai pas reu de mail pour le post de rawsrc qui le suivait.
Tant pis. Faut vivre avec, pour avoir une paix relative.

----------


## fredoche

> Ben a dpend dans quel tat ils sont : je te laisse imaginer l'effet que a peut produire, ces doigts effleurant nonchalamment une paule dnude


oui et parfois a me fatigue
On peut montrer les pires horreurs de la vie sur terre, mais montrer une bite,  fortiori en rection, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus mal.

On est malade du monothisme. Tout le monde rve d'amour, et c'est donc ce dont il faut priver tout le monde.
A cot de a on s'extasie sur le tao, le tantrisme, le kama-sutra

On lui aurait mis une soutane, et un crucifix richement ornement faon catho  ce personnage, cela naurait-il pas t plus raliste ?



> C'est Daphnis le prof de chant ? Ce n'est pas ce que dit wikipedia  son propos :


Oui je me suis mal exprim

----------


## Ryu2000

> On peut montrer les pires horreurs de la vie sur terre, mais montrer une bite,  fortiori en rection, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus mal.


Quand c'est une femme adulte avec un homme adulte a passe sans problme.
Quand c'est un homme adulte avec un petit garon, c'est un peu glauque. Mme si dans le contexte c'tait pas choquant.

----------


## fredoche

Il y a 2 ans de cela un gosse de 5-6 ans mort sur une plage a t pris en photo et cette photo a fait le tour du monde. C'tait au moins aussi glauque

Mais sinon effectivement cette association entre un homme en rection et un enfant me choquerait profondment

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a 2 ans de cela un gosse de 5-6 ans mort sur une plage a t pris en photo et cette photo a fait le tour du monde.


Hein ?
J'ai du mal  voir le rapport...
La photo  t surexploit pour des vises politique, elle tait partout, tout le temps, pour que l'opinion publique soit pour la dfense des migrants. (il parait que l'enfant mort tait le fils d'un passeur)
*Les motions sont l'ennemi de la rflexion.*
Il ne faut pas se laisser affecter par les photos de bbs morts (si c'est votre truc y'en a chaque t en Palestine).

----------


## Jipt

> Bon, a serait sympa que ryu vite de transformer ce fil en une copie des "macronneries" ou autre sujet politique o il veut toujours avoir le dernier mot, merci.

----------


## fredoche

> Hein ?
> J'ai du mal  voir le rapport...


C'est pas grave. Ce que je disais au dpart, c'est qu'on peut montrer toutes les horreurs possibles et imaginables, mais bien plus difficilement une paire de nichons, un sexe, encore plus un sexe masculin et en rection on touche le sommet.
Dans le genre glauque touchant des enfants, je repensais  cela. Je pourrais trouver des tas d'exemple d'horreurs donnes  voir  tous sans frein.

Mais bref stop a n'a aucun intrt.

----------


## Jipt

"Ils" ont refait le site il y a 2-3 semaines environ, "ils" sont toujours aussi mauvais
Voil (un extrait de) la playlist en live :

----------


## fredoche

Une BDD No SQL non ? Aucune intgrit rfrentielle et des records qui se mlangent les pinceaux

----------


## bistouille

> Mais ou est que Horsnicar ?


Voil les nouvelles conjonctions de coordinations, version 2.0

Voici les anciennes et caduques.




> Mais o est donc Ornicar ?


Rcemment entendu de la bouche d'un instit, une phrase du style  Les enfants que je m'occupe 
Pov' gosses  ::?: 

Et l'utilisation de ce  que    la place du  dont  est de plus en plus courant et m'corche toujours autant les esgourdes...

----------


## Glutinus

Petite contribution du jour. J'imagine que le journaliste voulait dire "plusieurs".

----------


## lper

> Et l'utilisation de ce  que    la place du  dont  est de plus en plus courant*e* et m'corche toujours autant les esgourdes...


 :;):

----------


## bistouille

> 


Bien vu  ::mrgreen:: 

D'autant que lorsque j'ai crit ce message, j'avais une courante, ce qui aurait pu me mettre la puce  l'oreille.
Ouais la blague est nulle  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

Chop sur _mdiapart_, mais elle est largement partage par tous les mdia :

Pice jointe 514706

Si toutefois a vous chappe, voir ICI

----------


## Mdinoc

Woah, on l'entend tellement, le _pallier_ transitif indirect, que j'en tais venu  croire que c'tait la rgle.

Au passage, ils devraient spcifier transitif _direct_ dans la rgle, vu que c'est a le point qui est mis en exergue.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Petite nouvelle de faits divers dans le Ouest-France : "_Prs de Vitr. Sa poule Cocotte a pondu un uf norme de 147 grammes !_" Elle en a aussi pondu un gros comme la dernire phalange.

Mais dans le dernier paragraphe : "_sa performance restera dans les anales_". Et ce n'est mme pas paru un trolldi.

----------


## Jipt

> Mais dans le dernier paragraphe : "_sa performance restera dans les anales_". Et ce n'est mme pas paru un trolldi.


Bon, alors, elle l'a pondu ou pas ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Glutinus

> _sa performance restera dans les anales_". Et ce n'est mme pas paru un trolldi.


Mou, je pense que a fait partie des blagues les plus ressasses quand t'es ado (ou plus vieux...) et que t'essaies de faire une plaisanterie sur des films "pour nous"... la #1 a doit tre "blanche-fesses et les 7 mains".

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Un classique, un change de logo

----------


## escartefigue

Wikipdia est un pourvoyeur inpuisable de coquilles en tout genre, en particulier celle-ci, classique, mais toujours cocasse  :;): 


Pice jointe 518231

La source est ici : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...icaine_de_1936

----------


## Jipt

> Wikipdia est un pourvoyeur inpuisable de coquilles en tout genre, en particulier celle-ci, classique, mais toujours cocasse


Nous ne sommes pas dans ta tte, qu'est-ce qui te chagrine ? 
Car je ne vois pas trop d'cart avec ce qu'on peut trouver au cnrtl, et perso, j'ai t plus choqu par le verbe de la fin de la ligne,  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

sans adversaire ou sans opposition non ?

L'adversit prend ici un caractre personnifi mais l'usage n'est pas le bon ?

----------


## escartefigue

L'adversit c'est la dveine, la malchance, la poisse, la guigne.
Ici le rdacteur voulait indiquer qu'il n'y avait plus d'*adversaire* face  lui, il aurait donc fallu crire 


> "sans *rivalit* au sein du parti dmocrate..."


La diffrence n'est pas mince et les dfinitions qu'en donnent le CNRTL ou le Larousse sont pourtant sans quivoque.

----------


## escartefigue

a me dmangeait... C'est corrig  ::P: 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...icaine_de_1936

----------


## Jipt

Bien jou.

Maintenant faudrait corriger a (mme rubrique que toi, dernier ) en le rcrivant un peu : 


> De plus, les attaques contre Roosevelt  la radio taient souvent menes par son quipe de campagne que Landon lui-mme.


Je propose (en *gras* mes ajouts) :
De plus, les attaques contre Roosevelt  la radio taient *plus* souvent menes par son quipe de campagne que *par* Landon lui-mme. 
D'autres avis ?

----------


## fredoche

tu sais que tu peux en discuter directement sur le wiki, c'est fait pour a  ::D:

----------


## escartefigue

> Bien jou.
> 
> Maintenant faudrait corriger a (mme rubrique que toi, dernier ) en le rcrivant un peu : 
> Je propose (en *gras* mes ajouts) :
> De plus, les attaques contre Roosevelt  la radio taient *plus* souvent menes par son quipe de campagne que *par* Landon lui-mme. 
> D'autres avis ?


Hum...
En fait,  temps perdu, je recherche une faute de franais "type" dans wikipdia pour corriger en masse toutes les pages concernes, parfois plus de 10000 !
Mais il va sans dire que je me contente de LA faute recherche (sauf si je tombe sur un mot ou une tournure trs proche dans le texte, fautif lui aussi) car a prend dj un temps considrable : il faut vrifier a minima le contexte pour ne pas remplacer une faute par une autre ou modifier une citation qui doit rester "en l'tat", mme fautive, etc.
Je ne regarde jamais le fond (que l'on touche parfois dans wiki, selon les sujets, les rdacteurs sont peu  cheval sur l'orthotypographie... ::aie:: )
Il m'arrive bien sr de corriger la mme page plusieurs fois  l'occasion de la recherche d'autres fautes, on tombe souvent sur les mmes articles (notamment dans le genre srie tlvises, jeux vido ou clbrits du monde du spectacle par exemple).
L'une des fautes les plus chronophages : "entre x ** y" au lieu de "entre x *et* y"  ::aie::  ::furax:: 
recherche fastidieuse : il faut rechercher les diffrentes valeurs de "x" exprimes tantt en chiffres, tantt en lettres...
Et la recherche est itrative on nettoie d'un ct mais d'autres sabordent de l'autre les fourbes !

----------


## Glutinus

Ma petite contribution du jour :



(Rappel, c'est une _fake news_, la ministre n'a pas dit a...)

Alors que le nom de la ministre est affich un peu partout sur la page (titre, url, et mme dans le petit lien vers sa biographie), on est capable de faire une faute dans son nom...

Cela me fait penser aux dictes o, pour tre sr, l'instituteur notait les noms propres sur le tableau !

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

comme c'est bientt Nol, alors cadeau :



C'est pas tout jeune, c'est un laserdisc, l'anctre du DVD, grand comme un 33 tours et deux fois plus pais, dor comme une galette d'or, a vient de mon papa (qui tait trs soigneux, d'o la prsence du film plastique, que je n'ai pas voulu retirer).

Et donc honte  Philips qui a envoy la maquette  l'impression sans que personne ne la relise attentivement ; mine de rien, je compte deux fautes, une d'inattention et une de syntaxe.
Et vous ?

PS : si vous aimez ce genre de jazz et les histoires romantiques, si vous trouvez une dition en dvd (je ne sais pas si a existe), foncez !
En ce qui me concerne, le lecteur est mort (cellule probablement, et c'est une horreur  dmonter). Mais heureusement, je connais quelqu'un qui est quip et qui sait numriser ce genre de choses.

----------


## fredoche

Allez le voir et l'*en*tendre comme jamais auparavant vous *ne* l'avez fait

J'ai bon ?

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai bon ?


Impec !
T'as mme pas laiss aux autres le temps de jouer,  ::mouarf:: 

 ::coucou::

----------


## fredoche

C'est a le chmage  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

_L'tendre_ n'est pas forcment faux : le public trs mcontent peut  l'extrme tendre l'artiste d'un bon bourre-pif, comme jamais il ne l'avait fait  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Bonjour,
juste pour avoir votre avis sur une ventuelle erreur, c'est tir de "Vous plaisantez, monsieur Tanner" de Jean-Paul Dubois (un pur rgal prosaque).

Bon, aprs vrification, il me semble que ce soit juste au niveau de l'accord des verbes (conjugaison pass simple et ensuite imparfait).

----------


## foetus

Effectivement  ::mrgreen:: , il me semble que le pass simple c'est pour l'action (je grimpai) et l'imparfait pour la description (On aurait dit, ponctuaient le tableau, mon toit ressemblait, ...)

D'ailleurs c'est un gros dbat depuis 10 ans  ::whistle::  parce que Hachette avec la bibliothque verte/ rose (les rditions depuis 2006) remplace progressivement le pass simple par du prsent (en plus de simplifier tout le vocabulaire)

----------


## Jipt

> Effectivement , il me semble que le pass simple c'est pour l'action (je grimpai) et l'imparfait pour la description (On aurait dit, ponctuaient le tableau, mon toit ressemblait, ...)


Oui, mais alors, _je restai sans voix_ [pendant un instant = action] ou _je restais sans voix_ [description, peut-tre l'est-il toujours, depuis  ::mouarf:: ] ?

HS



> D'ailleurs c'est un gros dbat depuis 10 ans  parce que Hachette avec la bibliothque verte/ rose (les rditions depuis 2006) remplace progressivement le pass simple par du prsent (en plus de *simplifier tout le vocabulaire*)


Quelle honte !
Ah, le "_Club des cinq_" (et d'autres), toute une poque ! Et les manuels Meccano avec lesquels j'ai perfectionn ma lecture ; maintenant, les gamins dcryptent des manuels sans me o il n'y a plus un mot, rien que des dessins
Plus besoin de payer des traducteurs ( ::coucou::  CL), excellent pour les affaires,  ::calim2::

----------


## foetus

> Oui, mais alors, _je restai sans voix_ [pendant un instant = action] ou _je restais sans voix_ [description, peut-tre l'est-il toujours, depuis ] ?


Il y a 2 autres pistes  ::mrgreen:: 
_je restai sans voix_ pour exprimer la soudainet_je restais sans voix_ pour dire que cette action n'a pas de dure (<- il est rest comme une endive braise  ::mouarf:: ). C'est pour cela que l'imparfait est le temps de la description : il pleuvait, mais on ne sait pas depuis quand, pas de dbut pas de fin.





> Ah, le "_Club des cinq_" (et d'autres), toute une poque !


D'ailleurs,  "le Club des Cinq et les saltimbanques" n'existe plus vraiment  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Ah, le "_Club des cinq_" (et d'autres), toute une poque ! Et les manuels Meccano avec lesquels j'ai perfectionn ma lecture ; maintenant, les gamins dcryptent des manuels sans me o il n'y a plus un mot, rien que des dessins
> Plus besoin de payer des traducteurs ( CL), excellent pour les affaires,


C'est gentil de penser  moi !  ::D: 
Je ne pourrai mme pas me reconvertir en dessinatrice technique puisque je ne comprends rien  ces schmas  ::calim2:: 
J'crirai de la littrature pour jeunesse pour pallier les fautes de got et de discernement de Hachette, qui visiblement n'a pas compris que les enfants apprciaient la richesse de l'criture autant que les adultes (Roald Dahl et J. K. Rowling ne sont pas connus pour leur lexique simplifi que je sache). Les enfants connaissent le pass simple, ils savent que c'est la langue des histoires, comme "il tait une fois". C'est drle, ma maman a retrouv il y a pas longtemps un cahier o j'avais crit une histoire quand j'tais en CP : "Gwenliwenn et le hibiscus magique". Au pass simple/imparfait siouplait, avec plein de fautes d'accord comme il se doit ("elle queuillu le hibiscus")  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## foetus

> les enfants apprciaient la richesse de l'criture autant que les adultes


Ce n'tait pas une gnralit  ::mrgreen::  mais les auteurs pour la jeunesse taient soit
des anciens instituteurs comme Paul-Jacques Bonzon (srie Les Six Compagnons), Georges Bayard (srie Michel), Lonce Bourliaguetdes crivains de romans policiers ou historiques comme Paul Berna (mari  Jany Saint-Marcoux, pseudos Jean Sabran, Paul Gerrard, Jol Audrenn, Bernard Deleuze), Vladimir Volkoff (srie Langelot et Larry J. Bash), le collectif Caroline Quine (srie Alice et Surs Parker)

Donc des crivains qui aimaient manier la langue franaise  ::zoubi::

----------


## Glutinus

> D'ailleurs c'est un gros dbat depuis 10 ans  parce que Hachette avec la bibliothque verte/ rose (les rditions depuis 2006) remplace progressivement le pass simple par du prsent (en plus de simplifier tout le vocabulaire)


Je me souviens de cette histoire.
Dj Hachette avait une collection "rose" pour les enfants de moins de dix ans et verte pour les plus gs, c'est dsormais vert pour les garons et rose pour les filles...
Et effectivement, dans les traductions, ils ont grandement simplifi la grammaire, mais galement le vocabulaire (tournure moins "soutenue") voire l'histoire : dans un des romans, un enfant de forain tait trs clairement battu dans la premire traduction, et l'histoire a t dulcore dans la nouvelle traduction.

----------


## Jipt

Cadeau de Nol :



 ::coucou::

----------


## Auteur

> ("elle queuillu le hibiscus") .


j'ai ri  ::ptdr::  

Pour le club des cinq, je confirme, les temps passs sont remplacs par les temps prsents. Plus surprenant, certains paragraphes dcrivant le dcor ou les actions ont disparu dans les ditions les plus rcentes.

Un petit article (peut-tre avez-vous voqu ce scientifique dans les messages passs, je n'ai pas lu toute la discussion). 
https://www.franceinter.fr/parentali...ez-les-enfants



> "On constate un appauvrissement du vocabulaire et de la langue. On ne parle pas de la mme faon  loral et  lcrit. Il y a par exemple 40% des lves de 3e au brevet qui ne connaissaient pas le mot  infernal . On est rendu  un point quil a fallu rcrire des livres de la bibliothque rose comme Fantmette ou Le club des 5. Des phrases comme  nous nous arrtmes pour pique-niquer dans un lieu champtre  devient  on sarrte pique-niquer en haut de la colline . "


Le titre de son livre est "La fabrique du crtin digital". A mon avis, l'utilisation de "digital" au lieu de "numrique" est purement volontaire.

----------


## Jipt

> Le titre de son livre est "La fabrique du crtin digital". A mon avis, l'utilisation de "digital" au lieu de "numrique" est purement *volontaire*.


a, je ne le certifierais pas  100 %, tu sais : on voit cette horreur se rpandre de plus en plus, mme  la tl,  la radio,  force a va entrer dans le langage courant et a ne sera plus une erreur.

Quant  ce qu'on peut lire dans ton lien (dont je te remercie), mieux vaut ne pas le poster dans certains sujets de la rubrique _Actualits_ de dvlp, c'est un coup  se faire descendre en flammes !,  ::mouarf:: 
Exemple :



> Dautres chercheurs ont dmontr quil y avait un lien entre temps dcran, et baisse du QI.

----------


## Auteur

> a, je ne le certifierais pas  100 %, tu sais : on voit cette horreur se rpandre de plus en plus, mme  la tl,  la radio,  force a va entrer dans le langage courant et a ne sera plus une erreur.


Dans le rsum et les quelques extraits que j'ai pu lire, j'ai vu le terme "numrique" et pas "digital". A mon avis le titre vise aussi ceux (entreprises, commerciaux, etc.) qui cherchent  nous vendre du "digital"  tort    travers, pas uniquement le contenu des crans.





> mieux vaut ne pas le poster dans certains sujets de la rubrique Actualits de dvlp, c'est un coup  se faire descendre en flammes !,
> Exemple : 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dautres chercheurs ont dmontr quil y avait un lien entre temps dcran, et baisse du QI.


Cela dpend sans doute aussi de ce que tu fais devant l'cran.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Allez hop !, sur les Pages jaunes :



Une piste

----------


## escartefigue

Mdiapart est fch avec la ponctuation et les espaces inscables :

Pice jointe 528816

C'est sur la _une_ du jour : https://www.mediapart.fr/

----------


## Ryu2000

> la ponctuation


Les rgles anglaises sont souvent utilises.

Il manque un espace :
Avec ou sans Laurent Berger? Les zigzags de Macron
Il manque un espace :
CES de Las Vegas 2020: La mobilit urbaine se rinvente au salon de l'lectronique
On peut trouver ce type d'exemple chaque jour.

Ponctuation - Signes de ponctuation occidentaux - En franais
Punctuation of English

----------


## Jipt

> Mdiapart est fch avec la ponctuation et les espaces inscables :


T'aurais pu pousser ton rond vert jusqu' incorporer les guillemets ouvrant et fermant de l'article de droite : eux aussi rclament une espace inscable.
 :;): 
D'autant plus qu'elles sont insres dans le bas de l'article de l'extrme droite (fond blanc, deux ronds verts) : manque de cohrence et/ou de relecture.




> Les rgles anglaises sont souvent utilises.


Et pourquoi donc ? En quel honneur ?  quel titre ?




> Il manque *un* espace :


*Une* !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourquoi donc ? En quel honneur ?  quel titre ?


J'imagine que des journalistes ont vu un point d'exclamation ou un point dinterrogation qui n'tait pas prcd d'une espace et ils ont trouv a joli.
Il y a dj pas mal de rgles de grammaire et de conjugaison, la ponctuation c'est secondaire pour certains.
Les journalistes n'ont pas  tre des spcialistes de la langue franaise. Les journaux n'ont pas les moyens d'embaucher un spcialiste qui va corriger la grammaire et la ponctuation. De toute faon il n'y a pas le temps de relire.

Le community manager de l'Elyse de 2017 tait un peu nul en conjugaison.
Saint-Sylvestre : massacre orthographique  lElyse
Les fautes d'orthographe de l'lyse sur Twitter




> *Une* !


Une espace ?!  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
C'est bizarre la typographie...

----------


## joel.drigo

> Les journaux nont pas les moyens dembaucher un spcialiste qui va corriger la grammaire et la ponctuation


Cest vrai aujourdhui (enfin depuis des annes en fait) par souci dconomies et surtout depuis que linformatisation des processus est mise en uvre. 

Mais a ne la pas toujours t. La dernire fois que jai travaill pour un journal (jai travaill pendant 15 ans au dveloppement de logiciels pour la presse), il y a 6 ans (La Croix, en loccurence), donc il ny a pas si longtemps que a, il y avait encore quatre personnes qui,  plein temps, faisaient de la correction orthographique, grammaticale et typographique. Dans dautres journaux, en revanche, ces postes avaient disparu depuis plus ou moins longtemps. 
La simplification des processus et la diminution du personnel, permises, entre autres, par linformatisation, a induit la suppression de personnels techniques ddis  des tches particulires, aussi bien pour le montage des pages, par exemple, que pour la correction des articles. Lapparition de logiciels de correction automatique, par exemple, a donn lide  certains grants de presse quon pouvait se passer de correcteurs. Tout comme lapparition des logiciels de PAO a donn lide quon pouvait passer de monteurs. On considrait  une poque que chaque personne devait se concentrer sur un travail particulier, un mtier : enquteur, correspondant de presse, rdacteur, correcteur... parce que chacun de ces mtiers demandaient un travail important et lapplication de techniques particulires. La volont de rduire le personnel pour rduire les cots de personnel et la simplification (dabord mcanisation, puis virtualisation) des processus techniques a conduit  "fusionner" des mtiers, impliquant la disparition de certaines connaissances techniques. 

Il ya quelques sicles, seuls des moines connaissaient les techniques dimprimerie, y compris la typographie. Il y a encore quelques dcades, ils restaient la rfrence dans le domaine (les fondateurs de ma socite, diteur de matriels puis de logiciels dans le domaine de linformatique pour la presse pendant longtemps, ont passs quelques mois dans un monastre au dbut des annes 80 pour tudier la typographie avant de crer les matriels et logiciels quelle a dvelopps par la suite). Aujourdhui, nimporte qui qui sait lancer un logiciel de traitement de texte, ou PAO, voire un site de blog, peut produire ses articles, sans ncessairement passer par le processus dapprentissage des techniques. Jai travaill aussi par exemple pour lYonne Rpublicaine : il y avait un spcialiste ddi au traitement de la couleur dans les photographies. Un expert mme, tellement ce mtier complexe tait important par rapport aux techniques dimpression et  la ncssit quune photographie soit bien imprime et  la difficult de le faire. Aujourdhui nimporte qui peut imprimer des photos avec une qualit plus ou moins acceptable, en tout cas accepte. 

La disparition de lespace inscable devant certains caractres de ponctuation (fine devant un caractre de ponctuation double sauf le deux-points), est surtout due  lignorance induite par cette simplification des processus et laccs au plus grand nombre en consquence. Autre exemple : peu de gens savent encore, quaprs un point (de ponctuation), lespace est obligatoire en typographie franaise (et anglaise dailleurs). Mme avant un passage  la ligne. On le met naturellement lorsque plusieurs phrases se succdent. Mais qui le met systmatiquement en fin de paragraphe ou de texte. Ou encore les points de suspension, quon voit, ici ou l, quatre, cinq ... dix fois mme parfois ! Voire accompagns de  etc  (horreur :;): ) La disparition mme de lespace fine au profit de lespace a t favorise elle par labsence dune touche ddie sur les claviers. Comme pour lapostrophe qui a disparu au profit du caractre '  cause des claviers. 

Tout ceci donne lieu  une rflexion intressante, _amha_. Dune part, la simplification des processus a men  la disparition (ou du moins lignorance par beaucoup) de rgles techniques (qui avaient leurs raisons dexister, techniques, ou autres). Dautre part, la simplification des processus donne laccs aux processus  un plus grand nombre de personnes, justement parce que la connaissance technique associe nest plus forcment ncessaire. Certains considrent quil y a progrs, dune part ou de lautre, et d'autres, rgression voire dcadence. Mais ce nest pas seulement une question progrs. Le prsent sujet montre quon peut aimer la technique (lorthographe, la grammaire, la typographie...) pour lamour de la technique (bon, je ne dis pas que certains, ici, ne considrent pas les fautes d'orthographes comme une dcadence :;): ). Comme en musique, en mcanique ... ou en cuisine, par exemple, ou certains chronomtrent le temps de cuisson et utilisent un thermomtre pour contrler la temprature de leau et dautres font juste cuire des ufs durs en attendant quil ny ait plus deau dans la casserolle...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La simplification des processus et la diminution du personnel, permises, entre autres, par linformatisation, a induit la suppression de personnels techniques ddis  des tches particulires


Aujourd'hui le travail d'un journaliste consiste principalement  rcrire des articles qui viennent de certaines sources comme l'AFP par exemple. Il n'y a plus de terrain tout ce passe dans les bureaux, ceux qui trouvent du job aprs leur tudes de journalisme doivent dprimer un peu. Les "journalistes" vont se faire remplacer par des algorithmes.
Les journaux ne sont pas rentable, les gens n'en achtent plus et les sites ne rapportent pas assez.
Pression, prcarisation : en 2019, les journalistes n'en peuvent vraiment plus




> La volont de rduire le personnel pour rduire les cots de personnel et la simplification (dabord mcanisation, puis virtualisation) des processus techniques a conduit  "fusionner" des mtiers, impliquant la disparition de certaines connaissances techniques.


Selon comment on regarde ce n'est pas si mal. D'un ct on peut se dire que le travail sera moins bien fait, parce que gnralement une personne ne matrise pas tous les aspects du processus de cration d'un journal, mais d'un autre ct c'est cool de ne pas faire qu'un seul type de tche, sinon on se croit  l'usine  faire la mme chose en boucle. Il faut redevenir un artisan et matriser plusieurs savoir-faire. Le Toyotisme et la super spcialisation c'est nul.




> Autre exemple : peu de gens savent encore, quaprs un point (de ponctuation), lespace est obligatoire en typographie franaise (et anglaise dailleurs). Mme avant un passage  la ligne.


Je pense que les rgles de ponctuation ont concernes tout le monde  partir de la dmocratisation d'internet, avant tout le monde n'crivait pas  la machine  crire, et quand t'cris avec un stylo c'est moins clair l'espace aprs la virgule.
Il y a 40 ans les gens s'en foutaient des rgles d'espacement. Je ne sais mme si on les apprend au primaire. Je ne crois pas qu'on perdait des points quand on loupait une espace dans une dicte (par contre certaines fautes enlevaient 2 points).




> nimporte qui qui sait lancer un logiciel de traitement de texte


Le truc bizarre c'est que ceux qui crivent les articles de journaux doivent voir que c'est soulign en rouge quand ils ne mettent pas d'espace avant un point interrogation, mais ils ne se corrigent pas, parce qu'ils s'en foutent de la ponctuation.
C'est facile pour un logiciel de faire respecter les rgles d'espacements.

Maintenant des logiciels vont loin :


Je vois rgulirement des pubs pour Grammarly, c'est bizarre qu'un service gratuit puisse se payer autant de pub. Je n'ai jamais essay mais a a l'air super utile pour celui qui crit en anglais.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Aujourd'hui le travail d'un journaliste consiste principalement  rcrire des articles qui viennent de certaines sources comme l'AFP par exemple. Il n'y a plus de terrain tout ce passe dans les bureaux, ceux qui trouvent du job aprs leur tudes de journalisme doivent dprimer un peu. Les "journalistes" vont se faire remplacer par des algorithmes.
> Les journaux ne sont pas rentable, les gens n'en achtent plus et les sites ne rapportent pas assez.


Je pense que cest une vision assez rductrice, la rentabilit  tout prix, tout a... Je doute quaucun journaliste ne te dcrive son mtier en termes de rentabilit. Et les journalistes de terrain a existe encore. Il ny a pas que 20 minutes ou Direct Matin  ::roll::   ma connaissance La Croix se porte plutt bien : ils nabordent pas le problme par rapport au cot de leurs employs mais par rapport  ce que leur rapporte leur lectorat et cherchent  se diversifier pour maximiser les bnfices. En tout cas, ctait plus ou moins comme a  lpoque o je bossais avec eux. 




> Selon comment on regarde ce n'est pas si mal. D'un ct on peut se dire que le travail sera moins bien fait, parce que gnralement une personne ne matrise pas tous les aspects du processus de cration d'un journal, mais d'un autre ct c'est cool de ne pas faire qu'un seul type de tche, sinon on se croit  l'usine  faire la mme chose en boucle. Il faut redevenir un artisan et matriser plusieurs savoir-faire. Le Toyotisme et la super spcialisation c'est nul.


a dpend, oui. Il yen a qui considrent le travail comme une contrainte et dautres qui aiment leur mtier, comme une passion, et mettent tout en uvre pour produire ce quils considrent comme la meilleure qualit.




> Je pense que les rgles de ponctuation ont concernes tout le monde  partir de la dmocratisation d'internet, avant tout le monde n'crivait pas  la machine  crire, et quand t'cris avec un stylo c'est moins clair l'espace aprs la virgule.
> Il y a 40 ans les gens s'en foutaient des rgles d'espacement. Je ne sais mme si on les apprend au primaire. Je ne crois pas qu'on perdait des points quand on loupait une espace dans une dicte (par contre certaines fautes enlevaient 2 points).


Ce nest pas un problme concernant les "gens", sous entendu le grand public, mais les professionels du domaine. Cest comme dans le domaine du dveloppement. Certains vont mettre en uvre des techniques prcises de modlisation, dcritures, de mise en uvre ... de tests, et dautres qui vont chier du code "tant que a donne le rsultat final que je veux a me va". En tant que dveloppeur professionel, il y a des techniques  appliquer. Aprs, si ma belle-sur, qui nest pas du mtier mais touche un peu  du Excel, pond une macro VBA qui est une horreur du point de vue du regard dun professionel, on sen moque videmment. Maintenant, lorthographe et la grammaire, cest aussi un moyen dassurer une communication claire et comprhensible. La typographie, pour le grand public, cest sr que cest moins important. Mais a favorise la lisibilit. Imagine quon ne mette plus aucune espace nulle part, ou accents, etc. Ce serait un peu plus galre  lire. cenestpasunproblemeconcernantlesgenssousentendulegrandpublicmaislesprofessionelsdudomainecestcommedansledomainedudeveloppementcertainvontmettreenoeuvredestechniquesprecisesdemodelisationdecrituresdemiseenoeuvredetestsetautresquivontchierducodetantquecadonneleresultatfinalquejeveuxcamevaentantquedeveloppeurprofessionelilyadestechniquesaappliquerapressimabellesoeurquinestpasdumetiermaistoucheunpeuaduexcelpondunemacrovbaquiestunehorreurdupointdevueduregarddunprofessionelonsenmoqueevidemmentmaintenantlorthographeetlagrammairecestaussiunmoyendassurerunecommunicationclaireetcomprehensiblelatypographiepourlegrandpubliccestsurquecestmoinsimportantmaiscafavoriselalisibilitimaginequonnemetteplusaucuneespacenullepartouaccentsetcceseraitunpeuplusgalerealire




> Le truc bizarre c'est que ceux qui crivent les articles de journaux doivent voir que c'est soulign en rouge quand ils ne mettent pas d'espace avant un point interrogation, mais ils ne se corrigent pas, parce qu'ils s'en foutent de la ponctuation.
> C'est facile pour un logiciel de faire respecter les rgles d'espacements.


Et bien, oui et non. En tout cas, pour ceux avec qui jai boss, ils nutilisaient pas forcment des traitements de texte grand public mais des outils ddis. Et ces fonctionnaltis de soulignement sont apparues tardivement, justement parce quelles taient apparues dans des logiciels grand public et devenaient classiques. Aujourdhui, oui, cest quasiment gnralis, surtout que cela peut mme mis en place au niveau du systme. Mais a na pas toujours t le cas. Dailleurs, pour le coup, dans les diteurs quon produisait dans ma boite, cette fonctionnalit na jamais t demande par aucun de nos clients, parce que justement, les rdacteurs ntaient pas des correcteurs et que les correcteurs navaient pas besoin de ce soulignement (ils en taient plutt gns dans les logiciels grand public, parce que, pour eux, a parasitait la prsentation). Et que le correcteurs ne font pas quappliquer des rgles dorthographes, mais doivent aussi appliquer des conditions de mise en page galement, et de formes de texte (faire attention aux lzardes par exemple, aux effets quengendre certaines csures, grer les textes en drapeaux ou justifis, linterlignage ou lapproche des caractres, etc).




> Maintenant des logiciels vont loin :


Je ne travaille plus dans le domaine et nai pas vraiment suivi lvolution.  lpoque, a fait dj un moment, on intgrait Proxlexis (de Diagonal) et je nai rien vu de meilleur, en orthographe, grammaire ou typographie.

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> 
> Les journaux nont pas les moyens dembaucher un spcialiste qui va corriger la grammaire et la ponctuation
> 
> 
> Cest vrai aujourdhui (enfin depuis des annes en fait) par souci dconomies et surtout depuis que linformatisation des processus est mise en uvre.


_Le Monde_ en a encore,  temps plein (j'en connais une).




> Comme pour lapostrophe qui a disparu au profit du caractre '  cause des claviers.


Ah, la "chiure de mouche" ! Un bon rglage du logiciel avec les options qui vont bien ("utiliser les guillemets typographiques" pour Word par exemple), et cette horreur disparat.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Ah, la "chiure de mouche" !


Oui ! Ou  impostrophe ...

----------


## Rayek

Pour "Libert de la presse: on ferme!" et celui de la "CGT", je pense que les espaces ont t volontairement supprimes pour que cela entre sur la mme ligne.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Rflexion qui date un peu
Il y a un certain temps, pour ne pas dire un temps certain, disons 30-35 ans, Ouest France embauchait  Rennes des jeunes du lyce rennais "spcialis" pour l'imprimerie et la presse. Oui mais. MAIS. OF considrait dj que le niveau d'orthographe (de ce lyce "spcialis") baissait tellement que pendant la priode d'essai, ils avaient accs  un logiciel (pas un pc, un systme centralis de l'poque, utilis par les rdacteurs/rdactrices) pour s'entrainer  l'orthographe et  la grammaire. Et  la fin de la dite priode, il y avait un test  passer : _si_ score suffisant _alors_ embauche _sinon_ bye-bye.
Je dis a : mon pre travaillais  OF.

Bon, je regarde maintenant (et depuis un peu d'annes), et visiblement les scores d'admission ont du visiblement baisser. Pour une des raisons prcdemment cites ?

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

C'est tout qui fout le camp dans ce domaine : la culture orthographique et grammaticale, certes, mais aussi la culture graphique tout court : je regardais hier soir le Thema d'Arte sur la colonisation, en trois volets (quelles horreurs, quelle abomination cette civilisation [?] blanche) et, sur un sujet aussi grave, aussi srieux, aussi important, au gnrique comme tout au long des docus lorsqu'il devait y avoir un nom  afficher, une police srieuse compltement dnature par des artifices d'animation qui faisaient danser les lettres tout en modifiant leur "encrage", un grand n'importe quoi, on se serait cru dans un film pour gamins fait par des gamins.
Navrant.
Sans compter l'effet "je pourris les images en rajoutant des merdes et des parasites pour faire croire que c'est un vieux film".
Archi-navrant.

Pour un tel sujet, quel manque de got, d'ducation, de discernement

----------


## escartefigue

Il ne faut pas hsiter  crire  l'adresse de contact des rdactions concernes en prcisant l'mission, la date et le dtail des griefs (avec diplomatie et sans agressivit bien sur  :;): ).
Le plus souvent elles rpondent, je ne suis pas certain qu'elles font cas des remarques, mais plus ces courriers seront nombreux, plus les rdactions auront tendance  en tenir compte.

La difficult consiste parfois  trouver l'adresse de contact, sur plusieurs sites, je n'y suis jamais parvenu !  ::aie::  ::(: 

Pour ARTE l'adresse est telespectateurs@arte.tv
cf. https://www.arte.tv/sites/corporate/credits/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne faut pas hsiter  crire  l'adresse de contact des rdactions concernes


Hein ?
C'est trop tard maintenant l'mission  t ralis et diffus, a ne sert  rien de se plaindre. L'quipe qui a ralis l'mission est probablement trs fier de son travail. Si t'cris une lettre  chaque fois que quelque chose ne te plait pas...
Quand il y a beaucoup de gens qui se plaignent a change rien non plus, regardez Hanouna.
2017 :
Homophobie : le CSA a reu 17.800 plaintes contre Hanouna

2018 :
Le CSA a reu prs de 650 plaintes aprs une squence banalisant le viol conjugal dans "Touche pas  mon poste"

2019 :
TPMP : le CSA condamn  verser 1,1 million d'euros  C8



> Le CSA avait dj fait payer, en 2017, une amende de 3 millions d'euros  la chane pour un "canular" homophobe du prsentateur. Il avait diffus en direct une discussion tlphonique avec des personnes ayant rpondu  sa fausse annonce sur un site de rencontres homosexuelles. *47 000 plaintes auraient t reues par le CSA  la suite de la squence*, notait Les Inrocks  l'poque.


a marche aussi avec Zemmour :
Discours en direct de Zemmour sur LCI : 400 signalements auprs du CSA




> je pense que les espaces ont t volontairement supprimes pour que cela entre sur la mme ligne.


Une espace a ne prend pas tellement de place, je pense plutt qu'ils s'en foutent :
Carole Ghosn : Mon mari va faire clater la vrit
Incendies en Australie: plus d'un milliard d'animaux ont pri dans la catastrophe
Les incendies en Australie sont-ils plus destructeurs que les feux en Amazonie?
C'est un truc moderne, les types ne suivent plus les rgles  la lettre.

----------


## Jipt

> Il ne faut pas hsiter  crire  l'adresse de contact des rdactions concernes en prcisant l'mission, la date et le dtail des griefs (avec diplomatie et sans agressivit bien sur ).
> Le plus souvent elles rpondent, je ne suis pas certain qu'elles font cas des remarques, mais plus ces courriers seront nombreux, plus les rdactions auront tendance  en tenir compte.
> 
> La difficult consiste parfois  trouver l'adresse de contact, sur plusieurs sites, je n'y suis jamais parvenu ! 
> 
> Pour ARTE l'adresse est telespectateurs@arte.tv


Merci pour le lien.
a vient de partir :



> Bonsoir,
> 
> ayant regard hier le Thema sur la dcolonisation, quel dommage que ce sujet dramatiquement srieux ait t fichu en l'air par un graphiste qui s'est dit qu'il allait s'amuser un peu avec ses logiciels et vas-y que je trifouille la prsentation des textes tout au long des trois docus en en modifiant le rendu de "l'encrage", ce qui gnrait un effet d'instabilit franchement trs dsagrable (on se serait cru dans un film de gamins pour gamins), tout comme le pourrissement des images du dbut qui se sont vues affubles de l'effet "vieux film" et pourquoi donc ? Qu'est-ce que ces effets dbiles apportaient au sujet ?
> Quand on pense que les vrais vieux films sont restaurs  grands coups de processus diablement compliqus (pour le plus grand plaisir de nos yeux et de nos oreilles), 
> pourquoi des gens se croient-ils trs malins en salopant textes et images ?
> 
> On leur rappellera avec profit ce que disait dj en son temps Lonard de Vinci, repris bien plus tard par Saint-Ex', "la perfection ce n'est pas quand il n'y a plus rien  rajouter, c'est quand il n'y a plus rien  enlever." Alors virez-nous ces rajouts inutiles, merci.
> 
> Comme si a ne suffisait d'tre oblig d'endurer  longueur de soires cette police compltement dbile  qui il manque des morceaux, utilise depuis bientt deux ans lors des inter-sujets (genre "et maintenant une annonce"). Il faut savoir qu'au temps du plomb, une police aussi mal foutue aurait fini dans la bote  refondre, alors pourquoi  notre poque nous pourrit-on la lisibilit, qui devrait tre le matre-mot de toute personne travaillant du texte ?
> ...

----------


## fredoche

Merci Jipt  ::zoubi:: 

On devrait te reconnaitre de salut public, comme ARTE d'ailleurs  ::zoubi:: 




> casserolle...


des petites ptouilles sur "occurrence" ou quelques accents, mais l... la casserole.  ::mrgreen:: 
D'autant qu'elle change de gueule quand tu passes la frontire :
https://demeyereshop.be/fr/product-c...cat=casseroles

Et notre casserole devient polon 
https://demeyereshop.be/fr/product-c...ct_cat=poelons

Mais enfin la majorit a-t-elle toujours raison ?  :8O: 
https://demeyereshop.be/fr/product-c...=poele-a-frire







> Salut,
> 
> C'est tout qui fout le camp dans ce domaine


Dans tous les domaines mon ami. J'en ai parl plus d'une heure avec mon cordonnier cet aprs-midi. 60 ans de mtier en continu depuis son papa.
La France est un pays qui se dissout, je ne vois pas a autrement. Quelques bastions encore de savoir-faire, quelques reconnaissances d'expriences, mais pour combien de temps encore ? Car qui sinon les comptents pour reconnaitre la comptence ?

Et les diplmes, les grandes coles a fait juste des gros melons, des grosses chevilles, a ne forme pas les gens aux savoir-faire (je te laisse le soin de me corriger sur l'ventuel accord pluriel, mais je crois que je suis bon l) ou au savoir-tre (humble).

Et dans nos mtiers tout pareil, je vous le dis.

Putain mais il faut aller  ltranger pour se rendre compte, on est  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Jipt

> [...] aux savoir-faire (je te laisse le soin de me corriger sur l'ventuel accord pluriel, mais je crois que *je suis bon l*) [...]


Tutafait ! C'est invariable, comme plein de mots composs.

Sinon, tes compliments me vont droit au cur,  ::chin::

----------


## joel.drigo

> des petites ptouilles sur "occurrence" ou quelques accents, mais l... la casserole.


Oui, je men trane des casseroles en orthographe. Jai beau me relire dix fois, yen a toujours qui mchappent.

Merci de ta vigilance  ::P:  Jespre que ten as pas trop le kiki serr  :;): 




> La France est un pays *qui qui* se dissout

----------


## escartefigue

> Merci pour le lien.
> a vient de partir :


DR  :;): 

Aprs la difficult est de savoir quand il est opportun d'crire, la surabondance d'envois d'un mme metteur tant  coup sur contre-productive : le but tant de ne pas se faire archiver par macro dans le dossier "casse@#!s de service"  :;):

----------


## fredoche

> Oui, je men trane des casseroles en orthographe. Jai beau me relire dix fois, yen a toujours qui mchappent.
> 
> Merci de ta vigilance  Jespre que ten a pas trop le kiki serr


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ah le kiki, bon dieu 

J'ai ador ton rcit en tout cas  ::merci::  , c'est pour a cette casserole en dernier mot... inattendue

----------


## Jipt

Ah, le stagiaire s'est mlang les doigts  la console, confondant les curseurs de flou et de transparence :

----------


## escartefigue

L'article est intressant, son orthographe aussi !

Pice jointe 532157

L'article *ICI*

----------


## Mdinoc

Quelqu'un qui n'a pas su se dcider entre "courriers" et "lettres"...
Et pas forcment la mme personne, en fait: Je peux imaginer un "policier du style" passer derrire l'auteur de l'article pour remplacer "lettres" par "courriers" en oubliant l'accord...

----------


## Lung

Un que je vois souvent en ce moment :



> Pour ma j'utilise maintenant MariaDB  la place de MySQL depuis qu'Oracle  repris les rennes de MYSQL AB


Oracle se lance dans l'levage ?       ::mrgreen:: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=renn...w=1920&bih=925

----------


## escartefigue

J'ai dcouvert ceci en revenant de la pause djeuner

Pice jointe 532734

Il s'agit d'une des images alatoirement affiches comme cran de veille de windows 10

----------


## fredoche

pourtant l'image est belle

----------


## escartefigue

Oui les images de veille de W10 sont trs belles, dommage que l'diteur n'ait pas apport le soin ncessaire lors de la relecture  ::?: 
Il en va souvent ainsi, non seulement dans la langue d'origine, mais encore plus lorsquil s'agit d'une traduction

----------


## lper

Bonjour,

tir du bouquin "Haute-Savoie Grandes Affaires Criminelles" de Jean-Philippe Buord


 part le fond, n'y a-t-il rien qui vous drange dans le texte ?

----------


## fredoche

Une petite rotation de 90 sur la droite, ce sera plus facile de trouver ce que tu cherches  nous montrer

----------


## lper

> Une petite rotation de 90 sur la droite, ce sera plus facile de trouver ce que tu cherches  nous montrer


Ben la photo est dans le bon sens sur mon poste, comment faire ?

----------


## Invit

> part le fond, n'y a-t-il rien qui vous drange dans le texte ?


Si ce n'est le fond (qui sonne assez creux, comme en tmoigne la phrase amorphe "Nous allons au-del de la colre et de l'aversion, et, [...] mme si on trouve [au coupable] des circonstances attnuantes [...] il parat bien difficile de lui accorder le pardon."), c'est donc la forme Il y a des rues, mais je ne les trouve pas hyper visibles (Jipt est certainement meilleur juge). Un indice ?  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Si ce n'est le fond (qui sonne assez creux, comme en tmoigne la phrase amorphe "Nous allons au-del de la colre et de l'aversion, et, [...] mme si on trouve [au coupable] des circonstances attnuantes [...] il parat bien difficile de lui accorder le pardon."), c'est donc la forme Il y a des rues, mais je ne les trouve pas hyper visibles (Jipt est certainement meilleur juge). Un indice ?


Un mot prcis dont sa dfinition ne va pas avec la suite du texte amha, en rapport avec une notion juridique.

----------


## Invit

Ah ! Je crois avoir trouv : l'assassinat avec ou sans prmditation. D'ailleurs j'ai vrifi dans le Larousse  tout hasard, mme en dehors du contexte juridique, _assassinat sans prmditation_ semble tre un non sens.

J'ai bon ?

----------


## lper

> Ah ! Je crois avoir trouv : l'assassinat avec ou sans prmditation. D'ailleurs j'ai vrifi dans le Larousse  tout hasard, mme en dehors du contexte juridique, _assassinat sans prmditation_ semble tre un non sens.
> 
> J'ai bon ?


Magnifique !  ::bravo::

----------


## Invit

\o/

C'est Ryu qui m'a appris a (si, si)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fredoche

> Ben la photo est dans le bon sens sur mon poste, comment faire ?


a m'arrive parfois avec des photos importes depuis mon tlphone sur mon mac pour publier aprs sur un site. Tu bosses sur mac ?
Je ne sais pas quelle en est la cause

Je crois que je les ouvre pour les renregistrer tout simplement, mme avec aperu, et le problme n'est plus

Trs forte Conan Lord  ::D:  Et ma foi il y a toujours  apprendre des autres, mme et surtout de Ryu

----------


## Jipt

> (Jipt est certainement meilleur juge)


 ::nono:: , j'ai la tte compltement ailleurs et n'ai trouv que a :


La preuve, pour cet assassinat je me serais fait avoir. Bah...





> a m'arrive parfois avec des photos importes depuis mon tlphone sur mon mac pour publier aprs sur un site. Tu bosses sur mac ?
> Je ne sais pas quelle en est la cause


Les donnes Exif mal interprtes, et c'est un b0rd3l infme cette engeance

----------


## lper

> a m'arrive parfois avec des photos importes depuis mon tlphone sur mon mac pour publier aprs sur un site. Tu bosses sur mac ?
> Je ne sais pas quelle en est la cause


Pas tout compris non plus, c'est une photo envoye depuis mon tlphone sur mon email et ensuite tlcharge sur un pc, l elle est affiche correctement.

----------


## Jipt

> Pas tout compris non plus, c'est une photo envoye depuis mon tlphone sur mon email et ensuite tlcharge sur un pc, l elle est affiche correctement.


J'ai crit que c'tait li aux donnes Exif, et quand j'examine ton image, il n'y a quasiment pas de donnes Exif !  ::koi:: 

Tout ce que j'y trouve, c'est a (plus quelques lignes pas en rapport avec l'orientation et la taille), remont par Exiftool ("File" = donnes issues de la structure de base du fichier, ce n'est pas du Exif ; "Composite" = donnes disponibles dans plusieurs tags Exif) :


```

```

Mais le peu de donnes me laisse penser que le fichier a t enregistr en supprimant les donnes Exif car d'habitude elles sont prsentes.

----------


## lper

Bon ben merci pour cette explication Jipt, j'essaierai de transfrer diffremment la prochaine fois.

----------


## fredoche

> Les donnes Exif mal interprtes, et c'est un b0rd3l infme cette engeance


Bien vu
J'ai ouvert les 2 photos avec Gimp, l'originale et la rcrite, et effectivement je passe de :



> ImageLength 3456
> ImageWidth 4608
> Orientation : left, bottom


 



> ImageLength 4608
> ImageWidth 3456
> Orientation : top, left


aprs rcriture

Ce qui m'amne  penser que sur android la rotation n'est juste que la modification de ce champ Exif Orientation, et non pas une rcriture de l'image

Bravo Jipt

----------


## Romario038

> J'ai crit que c'tait li aux donnes Exif, et quand j'examine ton image, il n'y a quasiment pas de donnes Exif ! 
> 
> Tout ce que j'y trouve, c'est a Transfers Orly  (plus quelques lignes pas en rapport avec l'orientation et la taille), remont par Exiftool ("File" = donnes issues de la structure de base du fichier, ce n'est pas du Exif ; "Composite" = donnes disponibles dans plusieurs tags Exif) :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Mais le peu de donnes me laisse penser que le fichier a t enregistr en supprimant les donnes Exif car d'habitude elles sont prsentes.


Je savais pas que c'est li  a

----------


## fredoche

> J'ai crit que c'tait li aux donnes Exif, et quand j'examine ton image, il n'y a quasiment pas de donnes Exif ! 
> 
> Tout ce que j'y trouve, c'est a (plus quelques lignes pas en rapport avec l'orientation et la taille), remont par Exiftool ("File" = donnes issues de la structure de base du fichier, ce n'est pas du Exif ; "Composite" = donnes disponibles dans plusieurs tags Exif) :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Mais le peu de donnes me laisse penser que le fichier a t enregistr en supprimant les donnes Exif car d'habitude elles sont prsentes.


J'avais pas vu ce message. Oui sans utiliser les donnes exif le fichier est interprt comme il est reu, donc avec une largeur plus importante qu'une hauteur. Ton hypothse explique bien pourquoi le fichier qui est prsent normalement sur un PC perd son orientation aprs l'upload

----------


## Jipt

> Je savais pas que c'est li  a


Et tu n'as encore rien vu Lecture, tude, etc.




> Ton hypothse explique bien pourquoi le fichier qui est prsent normalement sur un PC perd son orientation aprs l'upload


Si c'tait aussi simple la vie serait parfaite.  force de nager en plein brouillard, un jour j'ai pris le taureau par les cornes et ai fait des tests prcis sur une plante en pot dans ma vranda et le Canon 450D de mon fils.
Il en est sorti que pour certaines photos le calculateur de l'APN a bien inscrit dans les donnes Exif le tag "Orientation" avec la valeur correcte pour que l'ordinateur prsente bien l'image, et pour d'autres prises dans les mmes conditions la donne est errone. 



De gauche  droite l'image d'origine avec la plante bien en place,  sa droite j'ai tourn l'APN de 90   gauche et l'affichage est rat pour cause de donnes Exif *incorrectes*, ensuite j'ai encore tourn et l'affichage, euh et enfin encore tourn un coup et bref.
Et j'ai recommenc sur la ligne du bas, o je ne prsente que les images que le visualisateur de Linux veut bien me tourner, en s'appuyant sur des donnes Exif *correctes*.

Je continue donc  nager en plein brouillard mais au moins maintenant, je sais d'o il vient.
Mme si je ne peux pas l'expliquer mieux que a.

Ah, pour ceux qui voudraient explorer leurs images jpg, c'est le tag "Orientation" qu'il faut chercher, et dcoder avec 


```

```

----------


## fredoche

> De gauche  droite l'image d'origine avec la plante bien en place,  sa droite j'ai tourn l'APN de 90   gauche et l'affichage est rat pour cause de donnes Exif *incorrectes*, ensuite j'ai encore tourn et l'affichage, euh et enfin encore tourn un coup et bref.
> Et j'ai recommenc sur la ligne du bas, o je ne prsente que les images que le visualisateur de Linux veut bien me tourner, en s'appuyant sur des donnes Exif *correctes*.
> 
> Je continue donc  nager en plein brouillard mais au moins maintenant, je sais d'o il vient.
> Mme si je ne peux pas l'expliquer mieux que a.
> 
> Ah, pour ceux qui voudraient explorer leurs images jpg, c'est le tag "Orientation" qu'il faut chercher, et dcoder avec 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce que tu listes est dj une interprtation. Exiftags que j'ai install, un paquet debian, en donne une autre avec par exemple :



> Left-Hand, Bottom


Effectivement la norme c'est ces 8 chiffres https://www.exif.org/Exif2-2.PDF page 24
et tu en vois une "interprtation" diffrente 

Cependant pour tes tests, tu peux aussi souponner un problme de capteur d'orientation de ton appareil qui s'il n'est pas parfaitement  90, ne modifiera pas le tag d'orientation non ? Mais j'ai pas bien compris ton test de toute faon, sinon que tu peux en conclure que le Canon ne modifie pas forcment le tag orientation lorsqu'il le devrait.

Le problme d'upload est diffrent, le tag est prsent et n'est pas interprt par le service qui reoit l'image et la stocke. Je prsume que ce service n'utilise que longueur et largeur de l'image, sans tenir compte du tag orientation

----------


## Jipt

> Ce que tu listes est dj une interprtation.
> [...]
> et tu en vois une "interprtation" diffrente


C'est pas faux : c'est la version "exiftool" que j'utilise car j'ai trouv assez simple d'utiliser son script et de l'interfacer avec Lazarus (FreePascal) pour rcuprer les infos.
Bon, probable que Phil a adapt l'interprtation des chiffres  sa sauce et d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas d'accord avec sa string "Horizontal (normal)" car une image verticale peut tout autant tre normale, ce qui m'a beaucoup perturb au dbut de mes dv's.




> Cependant pour tes tests, tu peux aussi souponner un problme de capteur d'orientation de ton appareil qui, s'il n'est pas parfaitement  90,


Ha oui mais au secours, alors, s'il faut shooter avec l'appareil sur pied et rgl avec un niveau  bulle,  ::lol:: 




> le Canon ne modifie pas forcment le tag orientation lorsqu'il le devrait.


Tutafait, et c'est l o je voulais en venir.




> Je prsume que ce service n'utilise que longueur et largeur de l'image, sans tenir compte du tag orientation


a y ressemble  ::ccool::

----------


## fredoche

> C'est pas faux : c'est la version "exiftool" que j'utilise car j'ai trouv assez simple d'utiliser son script et de l'interfacer avec Lazarus (FreePascal) pour rcuprer les infos.
> Bon, probable que Phil a adapt l'interprtation des chiffres  sa sauce et d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas d'accord avec sa string "Horizontal (normal)" car une image verticale peut tout autant tre normale, ce qui m'a beaucoup perturb au dbut de mes dv's.


Oui je viens d'essayer exiftool, beaucoup plus puissant que exiftag, beaucoup plus d'options
C'est qui Phil ? le gars qui a dvelopp cet utilitaire ?
Tu bosses avec a toi ? Tu fais quoi ?

----------


## Jipt

> Oui je viens d'essayer exiftool, beaucoup plus puissant que exiftag, beaucoup plus d'options


 :8-): 




> C'est qui Phil ? le gars qui a dvelopp cet utilitaire ?


Yes.
Et quand on prend le temps d'explorer son site (un peu mal fichu, dommage), on dcouvre par ci par l des choses trs intressantes dans plein de domaines de la photo numrique.
On peut mme y trouver une ihm pour le script.




> Tu bosses avec a toi ? Tu fais quoi ?


Juste de la curiosit, pique au vif par ces images de traviole,  :;):

----------


## halaster08

Je ne suis pas sr d'avoir bien compris votre discussion sur les vido "pas dans le bon sens", Est-ce possible avec votre logiciel de remettre la vido " l'endroit" ?

----------


## Invit

noter que l'interprtation de l'orientation dans le EXIF est diffrente aussi suivant les logiciels  ::roll:: 
En plus, lors de l'importation des images, tu peux choisir de tourner l'image aussitt ou de la garder tel quel.
J'ai aussi un Canon Xsi = 450d d'poque avec Digital Photo Professional et tout le kit !

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne suis pas sr d'avoir bien compris votre discussion sur les vido "pas dans le bon sens", Est-ce possible avec votre logiciel de remettre la vido " l'endroit" ?


Pas la moindre ide en ce qui concerne les videos. On parlait jusqu' prsent d'images fixes, des btes .jpg, et a marcherait aussi pour les .tiff, il parat (jamais test).




> noter que l'interprtation de l'orientation dans le EXIF est diffrente aussi suivant les logiciels


Du coup, je sur-interprte,  ::D: 
Je lis dans ma tte, venant de l'image : "pour que je sois plaisante  tes yeux, tourne-moi dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre de xxx ."
Par exemple, le "1" mal traduit par Phil par "horizontale (normal)", je le comprends comme : "ne me fais rien, tout va bien". Le gag c'est quand la photo dit a et que je vois bien qu'elle est de traviole. Mais on peut intervenir sur ce tag par programmation (une de mes tudes, pas encore finie -- normal, je passe mon temps sur les forums,  ::ptdr:: )




> En plus, lors de l'importation des images, tu peux choisir de tourner l'image aussitt ou de la garder tel quel.


Oui, a je l'ai vu avec The Gimp, qui me pose la question.
Mais si je me contente de connecter l'APN sur un port USB et de copier les images fichiers, Linux ne me demande rien et vit sa vie en fonction des donnes prsentes.

----------


## fredoche

C'est des images halaster, pas des vidos. EXIF est un format de mtadonnes.

Le sujet m'intresse un peu puisque j'ai dvelopp des applications de GED, je me suis dj coltin ces problmatiques de mtadata dans le cadre des photothques. 

Pour ma part j'utilisais imagemagick pour mes besoins de traitement des formats graphiques https://imagemagick.org. Trs puissant

----------


## escartefigue

Entendu  l'instant sur France 5,  propos du brexit :



> "le premier ministre (britannique) fera juste une allocation tlvise"


  ::aie::  ::mrgreen:: 

 ne pas confondre avec la taxe tlvisuelle bien sr  :;):

----------


## Jipt

On voit des trucs sur les 4x3, non mais franchement, on se demande, quoi !


*Mes* tickets dans *sa* bote mail, non mais all quoi !

Et l'impratif partout, sauf quand on l'oublie, comme le "s"


a c'est de la pub de lourd,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Stellar7

Dans les affichages d'annonces de sujets en bas du forum, concernant un travail de rseaux neuronaux :

Je ne savais pas qu'on faisait dj des vidos haute-dfinition  cette poque

----------


## foetus

> Je ne savais pas qu'on faisait dj des vidos haute-dfinition  cette poque


Rien  voir  ::mrgreen::  avec l'argentique, on a assez de qualit pour numriser le film en 4K voire mme en 8K (peut-tre 10K) avec traitement de restauration.

----------


## AdmChiMay

J'ai bien compris le sens, mais quand on lit d'une traite, sans ponctuation, on peut avoir tendance  retenir en premier jet "vido de 1896 en qualit 4k", plutt que "convertion en qualit 4k de". Il faut faire attention aux phrases trop longues.

----------


## foetus

> Il faut faire attention aux phrases trop longues.


Je pense que c'est la tournure de la phrase qui est en cause  ::whistle::  et qu'il faut faire comme avec les adjectifs ( gauche du nom s'il est petit,  droite sinon ...  la smantique prs certain temps/ temps certain)

"Conversion en qualit 4K d'une clbre vido de 1896"

----------


## escartefigue

Chop ici http://fmreveil.over-blog.com/2020/0...a-a-paris.html

Pice jointe 539925

Autant de fautes dans une seule phrase, a force le respect !

----------


## rawsrc

> Le gnral Gaulle De qui s'est quplan chez les rosbeefs pendant la deuxime guerre dialemon


 ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

> Chop ici http://fmreveil.over-blog.com/2020/0...a-a-paris.html
> 
> Pice jointe 539925
> 
> Autant de fautes dans une seule phrase, a force le respect !


on notera aussi la typographie qui met bien trop d'espaces.

----------


## Jipt

> on notera aussi la typographie qui met bien trop d'espaces.


ou pas assez,  :;): 



Et je ne parle pas de l'accent circonflexe zapp, plus le fait que la majuscule l est fautive.

----------


## Ryu2000

Parfois c'est un peu mchant comme topic. Autant quand c'est pour dire que les grands mdias mainstreams franais ne respectent pas les rgles de ponctuation, parce qu'ils n'ont plus le budget pour embaucher un spcialiste, c'est cool, mais quand a part dans des blogs c'est moins intressant je trouve.
Les gens ont le droit d'crire mme si ils n'ont jamais eu 20/20 en dicte. Tout le monde n'a pas la chance de matriser toutes les rgles de grammaire, de conjugaison, de ponctuation, etc.

Si l'article de Wikipedia est correct (Freddy Mulongo) le type est un journaliste accrdit en France et comme vous le savez tous, avoir une carte de journaliste donne accs  un rgime fiscal spcial :
Abattement fiscal des journalistes



> Les journalistes bnficient dun abattement forfaitaire de 7.650 euros sur leur revenu net dclar pour le calcul de leur impt sur le revenu. Les contribuables concerns par cet abattement spcifique sont numrs  larticle 81 du Code gnral des impts (CGI),  savoir :
> les journalistes,les photographes,les rdacteurs,les directeurs de journaux,les critiques dramatiques et musicaux.
> Lapplication de labattement forfaitaire est soumise  la condition que le contribuable exerce effectivement lune de ces professions.


Bref, il a crit des livres et apparemment son diteur les a fait corriger. (ou alors il est pass par un ngre)

===
Chaque jour BFM TV ne met pas d'espace avant les 2 points :
Coronavirus: le bilan s'alourdit en France, 17 contaminations depuis le dbut de l'pidmie

C'est compliqu toutes ces rgles :
Les rgles de la ponctuation et les conventions typographiques en franais
Pas despace avant, une espace aprs : point, virgule, points de suspension, parenthse fermante, croche fermant, guillemets anglais fermants.Une espace avant, pas despace aprs : parenthse ouvrante, crochet ouvrant, guillemets anglais ouvrants.Une espace avant, une espace aprs : Tiret dincise.Une espace inscable avant, une espace aprs : *deux-points*, point-virgule, point dexclamation, point dinterrogation, guillemets franais fermants, pourcentage, signes mathmatiques.Une espace avant, une espace inscable aprs : guillemets franais ouvrants.

----------


## Jipt

> Parfois c'est un peu mchant comme topic. Autant quand c'est pour dire que les grands mdias mainstreams franais ne respectent pas les rgles de ponctuation, parce qu'ils n'ont plus le budget pour embaucher un spcialiste, c'est cool, mais quand a part dans des blogs c'est moins intressant je trouve.


On ne t'oblige pas  venir flooder ce sujet galement, a suffit avec les actualits, hein.




> Les gens ont le droit d'crire mme si ils n'ont jamais eu 20/20 en dicte. Tout le monde n'a pas la chance de matriser toutes les rgles de grammaire, de conjugaison, de ponctuation, etc.
> 
> C'est compliqu toutes ces rgles :


Si tu n'es pas capable de les apprendre, retenir et respecter, alors tu embauches quelqu'un pour te relire, si tu dois publier (= rendre public).
Un peu de respect pour les possibles lecteurs ne fait pas de mal et apporte de l'esthtique  la chose (d'ailleurs voil maintenant que de plus en plus de gens postent des questions crites sur tlphone : plus aucune apostrophe, on se retrouve avec des phrases immondes, genre "_mais j aimerais savoir s il s agit d une erreur d emploi_" et tout le post est comme a -- ben moi ces choses je ne les lis plus et donc, je n'y rponds pas).

Le truc c'est que c'est exactement la mme chose qu'avec le permis de conduire, par exemple : si tu conduis comme un pied, tu t'achtes une grande proprit et tu y fais tes petits tours, sans en sortir. Si tu veux sortir (= publier), tu dois respecter les rgles sinon c'est le foutoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu n'es pas capable de les apprendre, retenir et respecter, alors tu embauches quelqu'un pour te relire, si tu dois publier (= rendre public).


Mme les grands mdias franais n'ont plus les moyens de le faire...




> Un peu de respect pour les possibles lecteurs ne fait pas de mal


La plupart des lecteurs, mme ceux qui matrisent toutes les subtilits de la langue, tolrent les erreurs de franais, le problme ce sont des grammar nazis hystrique qui ptent des cbles pour le moindre dtail, c'est  eux de se soigner.
Matriser toutes les rgles ce n'est pas  la porte de tout le monde, ce n'est pas amusant d'apprendre la conjugaison ou comment accorder. 

Il faut tre tolrant, c'est difficile le franais :
"Un quart des enfants en 6e ne savent ni lire ni crire" ?



> Concrtement, la mme dicte a t propose aux lves de CM2 en 1987 et en 2007,  partir dun texte dune dizaine de lignes. *Le nombre moyen derreurs est pass de 10,7 en 1987  14,7 en 2007*. Le pourcentage dlves qui faisaient plus de 15 erreurs tait de 26 % en 1987, il est aujourdhui de 46 %. Et pour faire des fautes d'orthographe... il faut savoir crire.





> Le truc c'est que c'est exactement la mme chose qu'avec le permis de conduire


J'ai dj entendu beaucoup de comparaisons qui ne fonctionnaient pas, mais alors celle-ci !
On ne peut pas blesser quelqu'un en faisant une erreur de grammaire ou de conjugaison. Donc il n'y a pas besoin de passer 2 examens pour avoir le droit d'crire. En plus ce serait trs handicapant pour ceux qui s'installent dans un nouveau pays, ils ne pourraient rien crire avant d'avoir le niveau.

Je n'aime pas ceux qui se moquent de ceux qui ont du mal  crire correctement, pour moi ce sont des litistes mprisants.

----------


## Jipt

> le problme ce sont des grammar nazis hystrique qui ptent des cbles pour le moindre dtail, c'est  eux de se soigner.


Je me marre : vu comment tu ragis, si j'avais le temps je sortirais bien ma carte d'atout, l'anti-grammar nazi,  ::mouarf:: 

Encore une fois, si le sujet et les posts de ce fil ne te conviennent pas, va jouer ailleurs, on ne te retient pas.
Ici on fait marcher nos neurones, on fouille dans les dicos, on change des points de vue dans la convivialit, la sympathie et la bonne humeur et, ma foi, a se passe plutt bien. 

T'arrives, c'est le why, tu te fais diter le post et moi aussi, bref, la pagaille

----------


## AdmChiMay

En cherchant sur le caroussel carrousel gare au sel etc, je suis tomb sur un site sympa : La langue de Molire. Il affiche avoir collect plus de 900 perles !
Amusez-vous bien !

----------


## Invit

Est-ce qu'il y a des vacances en France en ce moment pour que Ryu200000 atterrisse ici?

----------


## Jipt

> En cherchant sur le caroussel carrousel gare au sel etc, je suis tomb sur un site sympa : La langue de Molire. Il affiche avoir collect plus de 900 perles !
> Amusez-vous bien !


Ah, sympa, en effet.
J'ai survol car pas trop le temps, mais on est d'accord.




> Est-ce qu'il y a des vacances en France en ce moment pour que Ryu200000 atterrisse ici?


H oui...

----------


## Escapetiger

Sans vouloir foutre le b.....el  ::mrgreen::  



> T'arrives, c'est le *why*, tu te fais diter le post et moi aussi, bref, la pagaille





> tymologie
> D'aprs le dictionnaire du Marseillais, le mot viendrait de l'italien guaio, probablement de sa version dialectale napolitaine uaio.
> 
> Nom commun
> Invariable
> 
> wa 
> \waj\
> wa \waj\ masculin
> ...


Source : wa  Wiktionnaire

[Edit]
Sinon, ne riez pas, tout ce qu'il y a de plus srieux avec ce sempiternel franglais de la start-up nation :



> Selon Simon Sinek (lauteur du bien connu Start With Why, Best dans la Seller list du New York Times), un bon commercial doit dabord penser au Why :


Source :  Sil ny a pas de why, les commerciaux sortent les rames - Emmanuel Faure, Coach, Formateur - blog

----------


## Jipt

> Sans vouloir foutre le b.....el


Ah merci !, je m'tais pos la question mais je n'avais pas le temps de chercher la rponse, et l'ide du trma ne m'a pas effleur un instant (un peu  bloc sur autre chose, en ce moment).

Merci  toi.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Christophe P.

Un spectacle qui pourrait en intresser quelques uns ici : LA CONVIVIALIT - La faute de lorthographe.

----------


## Jipt

Impressionnant !



Y en a qui n'ont que a  faire, je n'en reviens pas

Et le pire, c'est que la fonction "ignorer" du forum ne fonctionne pas partout, la preuve ci-dessus.

----------


## halaster08

> Impressionnant !
> Y en a qui n'ont que a  faire, je n'en reviens pas


Seulement 4 message c'est pas beaucoup ...
Je me souviens qu'a une poque Zirak avait montr une capture d'cran avec pas loin de 10 messages, mais malheureusement ce n'est pas considr comme du flood





> Et le pire, c'est que la fonction "ignorer" du forum ne fonctionne pas partout, la preuve ci-dessus.


Je l'avais signal il y a un peu plus d'un an dans la section volution, un modrateur avait rpondu que c'tait intressant et qu'ils allaient voir si c'tait faisable, depuis pas de nouvelles, j'en conclu malheureusement que non.

----------


## Invit

Quand je me perds dans la partie actualit, je vois souvent a :  ::ptdr::

----------


## escartefigue

Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas ignorer totalement un metteur, c'est  dire ne mme pas avoir la bannire indiquant que l'metteur proscrit a mis quelque chose.
Je trouve que a limite l'intrt de la liste noire.
J'avais ajout Fanmanga dans cette liste  l'poque o il svissait gravement avant de l'en retirer pour cette raison : le reste du fil est  peine plus lisible avec liste noire que sans.

----------


## Jipt

> Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas ignorer totalement un metteur, c'est  dire ne mme pas avoir la bannire indiquant que l'metteur proscrit a mis quelque chose.


Le problme, ensuite, c'est avec ceux qui les citent et dont on dcouvre les citations. Ou alors faudrait aussi supprimer ces citations, mais la rponse deviendrait inintelligible.
Bah, on fait avec

----------


## Jipt

Entendu  la radio (les infos de Fip  18 h 50, mais je ne sais pas s'il y a replay) :

_Deux proches d'Emmanuel Macron blablabla blablabla. Christophe Castaner lui affirme que blablabla_ (de mmoire, mais la structure est bien celle-la).
Donc CC affirme  EM que blablabla.

Alors qu'avec des virgules en bonne place le sens est compltement diffrent :
_Christophe Castaner, lui, affirme que blablabla._ 

Cette tournure minable (qu'on entend de plus en plus souvent, hlas, et mme  l'crit, sur ce forum comme ailleurs) ne servant strictement  rien, on peut l'enlever et la seconde phrase devient ainsi
_Christophe Castaner affirme que blablabla_ 
o tout est clair.

Mais les gens qui causent dans le poste lisent des textes *mal* prpars par d'autres, rsultat si pas de virgules alors pas de respiration dans la lecture et donc erreur de sens.
Ce que j'ai entendu, d'o ce post (faudrait un fil "on entend des truc des fois, on se demande",  ::D: ).

Et pour faire entrer a dans le crne, a va tre un sacr boulot.

----------


## escartefigue

moins gonflant que cette manie journalistique de mettre des blancs (des petits "heu") entre chaque syllabe
genre "le leader _heu_ de _heu_ la CGT a rpondu _heu_ que..." des fois il y en a tellement que je n'arrive plus  couter le message, je compte les "heu"

----------


## Jipt

Ah, dans le mme genre, tu as le "voil" qui revient en force, parfois 3 dans la mme phrase, c'est terrifiant !  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

entrainant plutt :



ou un grand monsieur que j'adorais:

----------


## Jipt

Mais o a va s'arrter ?

----------


## fredoche

Tu (nous)m'expliques ?

----------


## Glutinus

Tantt c'est bien crit avec le trait d'union, tantt a ne l'est pas.

----------


## fredoche

Tiens en te relisant je me disais que je constatais un autre usage un peu oubli de ce "*tantt*". Chez les belges, a a un sens un peu baroque, quivalent  "tout  l'heure" sans notion de pass ou futur,  toi de deviner.
Pour moi tantt signifie aprs-midi quand il est prcd d'un pronom. Donc j'ai toujours du mal quand je passe la frontire

Sinon ce message que vous devez voir de temps en temps sur le forum :



> Vous avez slectionn 2 messages qui ne font pas parti de cette discussion


Voil qui devrait plaire  Jipt

----------


## Glutinus

C'est pareil il me semble au Qubec / Canada francophone. Aprs, c'tait curieux, mais c'tait peut-tre mon coloc qui le prononait avec une telle inflexion que je devinais si a voulait dire avant ou aprs.

Je me suis fait la rflexion que, pour diffrencier l'avant de l'aprs, on pourrait dire tout--l'heure pour l'un et tantt pour l'autre.

----------


## Jipt

Arghhh, on a perdu un "h" :



Et ce qui est amusant, c'est que _google traduction_ a compris quand mme, mais a zapp la premire virgule et il faut que je lui en rajoute une pour que a soit plus clair : destruction*,* disorder and chaos --> la vie que vous servez si noblement vient du dsordre, de la destruction et du chaos.

Allez, un peu de philosophie, pour compenser :

----------


## escartefigue

Entendu  l'instant sur France 3  propos de la police municipale de Reims : elle possde un "_centre de supervisation urbain_"  ::weird::  
Le journalisateur, pris en dpourvitude, a t contraint de super improvisationner !

----------


## Glutinus

Je me souviendrai toujours d'un collgue, indpendant, menteur, tricheur, feignant, arnaqueur, qui avait justifi pourquoi il n'apparaissait pas dans le chiffrage qu'il a fait "Moi, je fais du _supervisage_"  ::lol:: 
SPOILER : il tait moche comme un pou.

----------


## Jipt

Je n'ai pas souvenir d'un tsunami en Languedoc-Roussillon, alors je vous fais profiter des mystres de cette belle rgion :



Mais la culture y laisse un peu  dsirer :

----------


## Jipt

Ah ils sont beaux, leurs sites : entre l'espace en trop  la premire ligne et le "e" inopportun  la deuxime, si le reste est du mme tonneau, a ne m'tonne pas que tout parte  vau-l'eau  ::roll:: 



source (un peu aprs le dbut)

----------


## rawsrc

je te rejoins, a part en sucette  tous les niveaux. A force d'avoir arrt de tirer les gens vers le haut, on a carrment fini par les pousser vers le bas. Je ne te parle mme pas d'une quelconque stagnation. a dgringole.
Souviens-toi rcemment, les amricains qui avaient insr dans la liste des pays partenaires commerciaux du Dpartement de l'Agriculture Yankee un chouette pays : le Wakanda  ::ptdr:: 
C'est con, s'il n'y avait pas eu le confinement, je l'aurais bien visit  ::mouarf:: 

Quand j'ai vu a, je me suis dis qu'il nous restait encore un peu d'espoir... si peu.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

aujourd'hui quelque chose de purement graphique et totalement inexplicable pour moi : des dfauts d'alignement sur la ligne, comme si le papier avait boug  l'impression.
Mais quel papier ? Quelle impression ?

Oui, j'aurais pu/d poster du ct des dev's web, mais bah, quand j'ai regard le code source de la slection "Recevoir les actualits d'Opinel", je n'y ai strictement rien vu de particulier.


```

```

Problme de navigateur ? Jamais constat auparavant. Et ce qui est curieux, c'est que c'est localis dans la droite de la fentre, mais pas  toutes les lignes.

Truc de ouf', allez, les images :
notez le dcrochage (la "descente") aprs act sur la 1re ligne, aprs S'ins sur la 2e et aprs sit sur la 3e.


L j'ai zoom  200 % pour bien montrer les dcalages (1er e, 2e m, u)) :



et enfin 4 lignes o on a l'impression que le dfaut se rpte  partir d'environ la mme colonne (aire, vaiss, e vai, lle s)


Mettre la 2e ligne en surbrillance ne fait pas apparatre de dcrochage au niveau de l'espace.

Source, et le problme est le mme que la page soit en franais ou en anglais

Je n'attends pas de rponse technique, mais plutt des ides en vrac. 
 vous

----------


## rawsrc

salut *Jipt*

j'ai vrifi sur 3 navigateurs et je ne constate aucun de ces problmes. Je pense que c'est propre  ton environnement.

----------


## Jipt

> Je pense que c'est propre  ton environnement.


Ok, merci pour ce premier retour.
Au fait, pour voir les mmes lignes que moi avec le mot "vaisselle", il faut ouvrir la question "Que faire si la gravure de mon couteau s'efface ?"

Et si c'est propre  mon environnement (ce dont je me doutais un peu), techniquement c'est quoi ?
Si je dplace la fentre (environ 1300 pixels de large) du navigateur, le dfaut se dplace avec elle ; si je rduis sa taille, le dfaut se dplace vers la gauche sur les lignes, si je l'augmente il ne bouge pas.

Encore un bug de FF spcial Linux ?

----------


## rawsrc

RAS Win10Prox64
FF : 75.0x64
Chrome : 81.0.4044.92x64
TOR : 9.0.9x64 Based on FF68.7.0esr

----------


## escartefigue

RS non plus avec Windows 7 familial premium 64 bits 6.1 v7601 et navigateur firefox 64 bits 75.0

----------


## fredoche

Moi je sais mme pas comment tu vois a, la FAQ en Franais est quasi vide.

Celle en anglais plus fournie, mais pour autant je ne vois pas les questions que tu voques

----------


## Jipt

Salustre,




> Moi je sais mme pas comment tu vois a, la FAQ en Franais est quasi vide.
> 
> Celle en anglais plus fournie, mais pour autant je ne vois pas les questions que tu voques


H bien je n'ai pas d'explication non plus

Du coup je repars de la page principale et l, en observant la ligne tout en haut, je vois a :



l'image du bas est une copie de l'image du haut avec la hauteur x 4 pour bien montrer le dfaut. Chez moi.

Et chez vous ?

EDIT : mme dfaut dans une machine virtuelle avec un Debian beaucoup plus rcent (10 vs 7) et pareil pour le navigateur (68.2 Oesr vs 52.6 esr)

----------


## naute

Bonjour  ::D:  .




> Et chez vous ?


a va pas mal, merci  ::ptdr::  .

Sinon, mme affichage dans le contexte :
Debian stretch 9.12 ;Firefox Quantum 68.7.0esr (64 bits).

Et pas l'ombre d'une piste !

Amicalement,
naute

----------


## Jipt

> Sinon, *mme affichage* dans le contexte :


Tu veux dire "_mme dfaut_" ? Soyons prcis, soyons prcis,  ::P:   ::D:

----------


## naute

::D:  .




> Tu veux dire "_mme dfaut_" ?


On pourrait dire "_un dfaut dans l'affichage_" pour mnager les susceptibilits de chacun, mais je prfre mon "affichage"  ton "dfaut".

L'affichage n'est simplement pas conforme  ce que l'on s'attend  voir, c'est tout. Maintenant, s'agit-il d'un dfaut ? L, il y a jugement, et donc rfrence  des rgles plus ou moins arbitraires. Mais au-del de ce verbiage oiseux, ce qui serait surtout intressant, c'est de trouver la cause de ce curieux dfaut (  :;):  ) d'alignement  ::weird::  .

----------


## naute

Bonjour  ::D:  .

Peut-tre une piste, finalement : le dcalage apparat ou disparat en fonction du facteur de zoom (ctrl + ou ctrl -) appliqu  la page du navigateur. En premire analyse, il disparat pour les facteurs impairs [-3, -1, +1, +3] et rapparat pour les facteurs pairs [-2, 0 (normal) ,+2].





Je constate de temps en temps un phnomne analogue (dsalignement des caractres) dans Libre Office : en faisant sortir la zone impacte de l'cran, avec les ascenseurs, puis en la ramenant, tout rentre dans dans l'ordre.

----------


## Jipt

> Peut-tre une piste, finalement : le dcalage apparat ou disparat en fonction du facteur de zoom (ctrl + ou ctrl -) appliqu  la page du navigateur.


Pas mal  ::ccool:: 
Mais comment expliquer que pour l'instant a ne concerne que le site d'Opinel ?




> Je constate de temps en temps un phnomne analogue (dsalignement des caractres) dans Libre Office : en faisant sortir la zone impacte de l'cran, avec les ascenseurs, puis en la ramenant, tout rentre dans dans l'ordre.


Jamais constat  ce jour.

----------


## naute

> Mais comment expliquer que pour l'instant a ne concerne que le site d'Opinel ?


Une police atypique ou du code CSS exotique peut-tre, mal grs par Gecko. Pas de problmes avec Webkit (Debian stretch + Konqueror). Il faudrait voir ce que a donne avec Trident. Ce n'est certes pas moi qui vais t'apprendre que l'informatique est pleine de mystres.





> Jamais constat  ce jour.


Si a se reproduit et, surtout, si j'y pense  ce moment-l, je te fais une copie d'cran.

----------


## fredoche

> Du coup je repars de la page principale et l, en observant la ligne tout en haut, je vois a :
> 
> 
> 
> l'image du bas est une copie de l'image du haut avec la hauteur x 4 pour bien montrer le dfaut. Chez moi.
> 
> Et chez vous ?


Il prend du LSD ton linux ?




> Une police atypique ou du code CSS exotique peut-tre, mal grs par Gecko. Pas de problmes avec Webkit (Debian stretch + Konqueror). Il faudrait voir ce que a donne avec Trident. Ce n'est certes pas moi qui vais t'apprendre que l'informatique est pleine de mystres.


Oui on a a sur le style des lments de menu :


```
transform: rotate(0.03deg);
```

Avec F12 sur FF, vous pouvez jouer avec ce paramtre, le monter pour voir l'effet accentu, ou au contraire le mettre  0 pour voir si ton problme disparait Jipt.

Ensuite je pense que tu dois voir ce dfaut de manire forte, si jamais c'est li  a,  cause du driver graphique 2D, et de ta rsolution d'cran. A fouiller de ce cot

----------


## Jipt

Salut, toi.
a va, de ton ct ?

Bon, merci de t'tre pench sur ce problme,



> Il prend du LSD ton linux ?


Ouais, c't'un vieux bab',  ::ptdr:: 




> Ensuite je pense que tu dois voir ce dfaut de manire forte, si jamais c'est li  a,  cause du driver graphique 2D, et de ta rsolution d'cran. A fouiller de ce ct


Tu sais quoi ? Partant du principe qu'_on ne change pas une quipe qui gagne_, puisque le dfaut n'est que sur *un* site, je ne vais pas me mettre martel en tte pour (passer des heures  tenter de) rsoudre ce problme qui pour moi n'en est pas un dans la mesure o, si je n'avais pas eu besoin *ponctuellement* de leur sav, je n'aurais jamais surf chez eux et donc jamais vu ce dfaut.

 part a, la pluie a enfin cess (qu'est-ce qu'on a pris, hier et avant-hier !), on va pouvoir aller se balader,  ::ccool::

----------


## Lung

> part a, la pluie a enfin cess (qu'est-ce qu'on a pris, hier et avant-hier !), on va pouvoir aller se balader,


Quelle chance !  Ici, dj 2 mois sans pluie ...    ::(:

----------


## fredoche

> Tu sais quoi ? Partant du principe qu'_on ne change pas une quipe qui gagne_, puisque le dfaut n'est que sur *un* site, je ne vais pas me mettre martel en tte pour (passer des heures  tenter de) rsoudre ce problme qui pour moi n'en est pas un dans la mesure o, si je n'avais pas eu besoin *ponctuellement* de leur sav, je n'aurais jamais surf chez eux et donc jamais vu ce dfaut.


Ah mais te fais pas suer, je te donne juste l'ide du pourquoi chez toi et pas ailleurs.

Par contre tu peux mettre le paramtre voqu  0 avec F12 sur firefox, tu verras bien si c'est bien a




> Quelle chance !  Ici, dj 2 mois sans pluie ...


ouep... quasi 1 mois ici.
J'ai pas regard en cumul glissant mais depuis le 1er janvier  date d'aujourd'hui on est  119mm de cumul, dans une rgion o les moyennes annuelles sont  730mm. Va falloir rattraper cet t  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> Quelle chance !  Ici, dj 2 mois sans pluie ...


On a de la neige dans la nuit d'hier... Avec des tempratures qui n'ont pas dpass le 0 hier... Amazon a vraiment rat la livraison du printemps chez nous cette anne...

----------


## Mat.M

> part a, la pluie a enfin cess (qu'est-ce qu'on a pris, hier et avant-hier !), on va pouvoir aller se balader,


attention  la marchausse,pour peu que l'on ne satisfasse pas  la rgle c'est 138 euiros de prune  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

Avec le confinement, des sites d'entraide aident les gamins  faire leurs exercices scolaires, pas sr que ce soit toujours une bonne chose :
Pice jointe 559608

Source ici : https://nosdevoirs.fr/devoir/2621942

Notez bien qu'il s'agit de la *meilleure* rponse   ::weird::  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## escartefigue

l'instant, le JT de France 2 nous a propos un reportage sur des "_masques alternatifs_".
Le concept mrite qu'on s'y intresse, il s'agit probablement de masques clignotants : je masque, je ne masque pas, je remasque, hop, je ne masque plus...

Petit rappel, pour les oublieux, du sens du mot alternatif, dfinition extraite du dictionnaire en ligne du CNRTL : 

Pice jointe 560874

cf. le CNRTL ici : https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/alternatif
ou encore le Larousse l : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaire...lternatif#2565

----------


## Jipt

Rions un peu avec la SNCF, a nous changera les ides :



Regardez attentivement, il y a bien une porte (avec serrure), ferme  cl, mais il n'y a pas de grillage de part et d'autre de cette porte !

----------


## naute

C'est pas grave, ils ont mis une clture lectrique plus haut  ::mrgreen::  .

----------


## el_slapper

> Rions un peu avec la SNCF, a nous changera les ides :
> 
> Regardez attentivement, il y a bien une porte (avec serrure), ferme  cl, mais il n'y a pas de grillage de part et d'autre de cette porte !


a ne me fait pas rire. Ca a tu quelques supporters de football aprs un match au stade de France, de mmoire. Ils cherchaient leur parking (ou leur bus, je ne sais plus), et il y a des lignes RER partout autour.

----------


## fredoche

> l'instant, le JT de France 2 nous a propos un reportage sur des "_masques alternatifs_".
> Le concept mrite qu'on s'y intresse, il s'agit probablement de masques clignotants : je masque, je ne masque pas, je remasque, hop, je ne masque plus...
> 
> Petit rappel, pour les oublieux, du sens du mot alternatif, dfinition extraite du dictionnaire en ligne du CNRTL : 
> 
> Pice jointe 560874
> 
> cf. le CNRTL ici : https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/alternatif
> ou encore le Larousse l : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaire...lternatif#2565


insi le rock alternatif de ma jeunesse tait un abus de langage ?
ah non : 
https://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie...ternatif/20230

----------


## Glutinus

> Rions un peu avec la SNCF, a nous changera les ides :
> 
> Pice jointe 561341
> 
> Regardez attentivement, il y a bien une porte (avec serrure), ferme  cl, mais il n'y a pas de grillage de part et d'autre de cette porte !


Il y avait un truc similaire, prs de chez moi,  la voie ferre. Une grande grille exactement comme celle que tu montres, mais avec un petit passage derrire.
Bon, le truc c'est qu'il y a une grosse dalle en bton avec certainement du matriel en-dessous. Le seul truc chiant c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui zonent, se faisant certainement chier  la maison avec bobonne, ils passent leur temps l  couter de la musique et fumer mais ils embtent personne.

----------


## Jipt

Et nous avons maintenant l'homme qui poste plus vite que son ombre !
Rubrique Actualits, premire page de rsultats, les plus anciens en bas (il n'y a pas tout) :



C'est peut-tre un pari avec des copains, une activit de confinement, ou pour faire de la pub pour son site.
Les quelques messages que j'ai regards ne comportent en gnral que quelques rares mots tenant sur une ligne courte, plus une url vers un site perso (o l'on trouve, comm' d'hab' et comm' partout, des fautes mignonnes tout plein,  ::roll:: )

----------


## Glutinus

J'ai vu le mec passer dans la section emploi, mais je n'ai pas vu de site perso.
Je suis all sur le "canardage" pour vrifier, il n'y a pas de site perso non plus. L'quipe de modration a d passer.

Il est courant que des commerciaux un peu dbiles crent un compte, font des messages plus ou moins toffs (parfois des vrais conseils sur trois lignes, parfois une remarque comme celles de monsieur plomb) et cachent avec plus ou moins de succs un lien vers leur site professionnel. Je suppose que monsieur a voulu faire de mme, juste pour se faire de la visibilit. La modration a gard ses messages car il en est  une cinquantaine, mais je ne suis pas sr qu'il aura une activit aussi dbordante par la suite, surtout s'il voit qu'on a vir son lien...

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai vu le mec passer dans la section emploi, mais je n'ai pas vu de site perso.
> Je suis all sur le "canardage" pour vrifier, il n'y a pas de site perso non plus. L'quipe de modration a d passer.


Oui, ses posts ont t dits.
Et le plus rigolo, c'est qu'en parcourant mon historique je retrouve son url, mais si je tente d'y accder, c'est _404 not found_.

Bah...

----------


## Jipt

Personne n'a vu passer a ?



Quand on me l'a envoy j'ai failli m'touffer !

Une source serait bien (je le l'ai pas), a vient du Parisien et a daterait d'avril.

Ou alors c'est une blague, un dcoupage un peu rat car l'auteur aurait d centrer la ligne aprs avoir enlev un "s". Bref

----------


## Invit

tout de mme un gros fake du niveau de la chloroquine :
http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisienn...15-4567079.php

----------


## Glutinus

Je me demande si c'est comme dans les films amricains, genre ds que les premiers numros sont imprims, un membre haut plac du journal chope un exemplaire sur le tapis roulant pour vrifier que tout va bien dans les grandes lignes.

----------


## Jipt

Rions un peu mais attention, *NSFW !*

*NSFW !*

*NSFW !*

----------


## escartefigue

La juxtaposition de ces deux articles dans la une de "Mdiapart" n'est sans doute pas due au hasard  :;): 

Pice jointe 565440

cf. https://www.mediapart.fr/

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Hier il est arriv une abomination (pas de mon fait, je le jure)  mon logiciel de messagerie (OE6 dans un XP virtualis, systme fig), qui jusqu' prsent fonctionnait tip-top.

Et comme le problme est toujours prsent ce matin, j'ai un peu fouill le web pour esprer y lire des ides de rsolution, rsultat, on voit des trucs des fois, on se demande :



On savait que les produits Microsoft taient crits avec les pieds, mais l, c'est du lourd je trouve.
Non ?

----------


## Glutinus

Ma petite contribution de la semaine, voire du mois.



"Terrasse" ne devrait pas tre accord, car a priori, il n'y a qu'une terrasse par troquet - il peut y avoir des exceptions, j'ai dj vu des cafs traversants avoir des ouvertures sur deux rues, et donc deux terrasses.

Pour rappel, quand on ne sait pas si on accorde "leur", il suffit juste de rendre le sujet au singulier. "Le bistrot verbalis pour avoir ouvert sa terrasse"  ::fleche::  singulier.

En cadeau bonux : un changement soudain du genre dans le dnombrement, "un dans le VIIe et une dans le Xe". Mme s'il existe des mots qui ont deux genres d'usage (on peut dire un ou une aprs-midi, idem pour perce-neige), la logique voudrait qu'une fois fix, on se limite  ce genre...

----------


## fredoche

> Pour rappel, quand on ne sait pas si on accorde "leur", il suffit juste de rendre le sujet au singulier. "Le bistrot verbalis pour avoir ouvert sa terrasse"  singulier.


Merci  ::ccool:: 
trs utile  je trouve, j'essaierai de m'en souvenir

Et c'est autoritarisme qui semble forcen et aveugle me navre. Les terrasses taient-elles occupes ou seulement installes ? Installes ou ouvertes au public pour la consommation ?

----------


## naute

> Et c'est autoritarisme qui semble forcen et aveugle me navre. Les terrasses taient-elles occupes ou seulement installes ? Installes ou ouvertes au public pour la consommation ?


Effectivement, cet autoritarisme semble te troubler  :;):  .

----------


## fredoche

rooohhh terrible  ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops:: 
En plus plus moyen de modifier

Je me demande comment mon cerveau fonctionne pour crire des trucs pareils parfois. Il doit se mettre en mode phontique, c'est pas possible autrement

----------


## Lung

> renvoyant aux calanques grecques des programmes comme le Rafale.


(https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11572220)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=calanques&...ages&ia=images
 ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Hoooo a a plutt sa place dans le btisier, a !
Mais j'avoue, c'est pas mal  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> renvoyant aux calanques grecques des programmes comme le Rafale.


a aurait t hautement potique si volontaire.

----------


## Jipt

Quel tlescopage, trouv dans mon programme tloche  la date d'hier !



Pauvre culture

----------


## escartefigue

"_des confins_" peut-tre ?

----------


## fredoche

On pourrait le tenter comme a aussi : la culture "dconfin !"

A noter que le dico Firefox ne connait pas ce mot. Il me propose : d-confin

----------


## Jipt

> A noter que le dico Firefox ne connait pas ce mot. Il me propose : d-confin


Et pourtant...

Parlons d'autre chose : on voit des trucs des fois, franchement, on se demande comment c'est possible.


Comment cette armoire lectrique a pu tre explose de cette manire dpasse l'entendement car, vue sa position, elle est limite inaccessible en bagnole : du ct droit un poteau supportant un panneau indicateur routier et du ct gauche, un panneau d'affichage urbain (invisible, il est  gauche de la bobine dont on devine la moiti droite -- mais on voit son ombre).


Ensuite, il faut savoir que cette armoire est dans cet tat depuis bien avant le confinement, ouverte aux quatre vents et aux intempries, est-ce que les connexions fonctionnaient, 
_j'en suis encore 
 me le demander_ (Polnareff).
En tout cas je n'ai jamais entendu les riverains se plaindre, ni vu des banderoles ou autres manifestations de colre.

Une vue gnrale prise hier matin, o l'on voit la bobine et son fil, un scooter devant la vue amusante, et la hauteur du trottoir :


Arriver de face ( angle droit du trottoir) et  toute blinde me semble impossible.

Bon, les choses vont voluer : la bobine de fil est dj vide, et on note sur le ct la prsence d'une nouvelle armoire toute belle toute neuve encore sur sa palette.

----------


## Max

Celle-l est vraiment magnifique !

----------


## Glutinus

Ha oui, d'ordinaire on voit "jeune fille au pre" et tous les fantasmes scabreux qui peuvent graviter autour de la baby-sitter  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

> Et pourtant...
> 
> Parlons d'autre chose : on voit des trucs des fois, franchement, on se demande comment c'est possible.
> 
> 
> Comment cette armoire lectrique a pu tre explose de cette manire dpasse l'entendement car, vue sa position, elle est limite inaccessible en bagnole : du ct droit un poteau supportant un panneau indicateur routier et du ct gauche, un panneau d'affichage urbain (invisible, il est  gauche de la bobine dont on devine la moiti droite -- mais on voit son ombre).
> 
> 
> Ensuite, il faut savoir que cette armoire est dans cet tat depuis bien avant le confinement, ouverte aux quatre vents et aux intempries, est-ce que les connexions fonctionnaient, 
> ...


Concernant le dictionnaire de Firefox, c'est pas forcment une rfrence. Mais c'est un bel outil, j'admire ce don  tous et favorisant un meilleur usage de la langue.

Ah oui et citer l'Universalis  l'poque de Wikipdia  ::ptdr::  Non mais t'as quel age ? ::weird:: 

Ce que tu as pris en photo est un sous-rpartiteur tlphonique, un des lments qui constitue la boucle locale cuivre de FT: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boucle...3%A9partiteurs
Il est possible de l'exploser de cette faon en marche arrire, genre avec une camionnette ou un camion-plateau. Je verrais bien ce genre d'opration motive par un cambriolage, afin de dsactiver les systmes de communication. Mon mauvais esprit vois-tu ? En mme temps c'est un peu gros quand il suffit de forcer la serrure, mais d'un autre cot a va vite, tu enfonces, tu arraches tout, et zou tu passes  l'tape suivante.

Il n'y a pas eu de panne d'ADSL  l'poque des faits ? C'est souvent relat dans les journaux

----------


## Jipt

> Ah oui et citer l'Universalis  l'poque de Wikipdia  Non mais t'as quel age ?


Surement plus que toi,  ::mrgreen:: 
Et j'ai aussi sur papier une Larousse en 11 volumes, h oui !




> Il n'y a pas eu de panne d'ADSL  l'poque des faits ? C'est souvent relat dans les journaux


Bah, j'en sais rien, je ne sais pas quand a s'est pass, c'est pas mon village et je ne lis jamais les journaux.

----------


## naute

> Et j'ai aussi sur papier une Larousse en 11 volulumes, h oui !


a fait un paquet  ::ptdr::  .

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> Et j'ai aussi sur papier une Larousse en 11 volulumes, h oui !
> 
> 
> a fait un paquet  .


Fixed !
 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Merci, je ne l'avais pas vu !
Faut dire aussi qu'en ce moment je me bagarre avec deux claviers l'un devant l'autre, deux souris cte  cte et deux crans pareil car je suis en train de migrer de ma vieille Debian 7/32 bits vers une toute nouvelle 10.4/64 bits, a va me faire du changement...
Et toutes les applis  migrer, je vous raconte pas !

----------


## escartefigue

> Comment cette armoire lectrique a pu tre explose de cette manire dpasse l'entendement car, vue sa position [...] (invisible, il est  gauche de la bobine dont on devine la moiti droite -- mais on voit son ombre).


C'est bel et bien un problme de VU*E*  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> C'est bel et bien un problme de VU*E*


J'hsite tout le temps sur ce cas de figure. Ici j'ai considr que c'est la position qui tait vue, donc avec un "e".

C'est comme avec _tout compte fait_ ou _tous comptes faits_ ? Aprs tout, s'il y a plein de comptes ( cause du tou[t/s]), a devrait tre au pluriel, non ?

 l'inverse de _aucuns frais_ qui chaque fois me fait hurler mais bon, c'est comme a : il n'y en a aucun alors on le met au pluriel,  ::fou:: 
http://www.defi-orthographique.com/a...-aucuns-frais/

----------


## escartefigue

Des explications sur ce sujet *ici*

ou encore *ici* (onglet 2, IV)

----------


## Jipt

> Des explications sur ce sujet *ici*
> 
> ou encore *ici* (onglet 2, IV)


Pas trouv dans le second lien (trop touffu trop confus, le cnrtl, quand il y a beaucoup de matire), mais ce n'est pas grave, on se rabat sur le premier et donc la notion de similitude de "vu" et de "tant donn".

Sauf que je ne vois pas pourquoi "tant donn" ne s'accorderait pas :
"tant donn les forces en prsence, on peut en dduire que..." devrait avoir le mme sens que "les forces en prsence tant donn, on peut en dduire que..." et a fait bizarre.
"les forces en prsence tant donnes, on peut..."
"les forces en prsence tant mesures, on peut..."
"les forces en prsence tant estimes, on peut..."
"les forces en prsence tant jauges, on peut..."
T'imagines ces quatre lignes sans "es" ?

Bon, ok, je chipote, mais pourquoi pas ?

----------


## Glutinus

::fleche::  lien sur plusieurs dictionnaires
En fait, cela s'accorde  dire que plusieurs dictionnaires diffrents peuvent numrer des rgles diffrentes... et cela revient  un ternel dbat : qui a le droit de dire comment volue une langue ? Personne n'a le monopole pour dire "on doit absolument crire comme a", surtout qu'en fait les dictionnaires s'accordent tre en dsaccord... Si naturellement les Franais - je cible bien les Franais car videmment en francophonie les langues voluent aussi au Canada, en Belgique, en Suisse et partout ailleurs - changent les rgles, c'est qu'elle ncessite  tre simplifie. Et ce n'est pas, AMHA, la rforme de 1990 qui nous a beaucoup aid !

On m'a fait dcouvrir il y a deux-trois semaines ce youtubeur.




Bon, aprs quelques vidos de dcouverte (dont celle-ci qui dsacralise l'Acadmie Franaise), j'avoue que la chaine a fini par m'agacer. 

Mais il y a videmment des choses intressantes. Pourquoi l'AF veut-elle absolument qu'on dise LA Covid-19 alors que 99% du temps  la radio et  la tl et dans la rue et sur internet, on entend et on lit "Le COVID-19 ?". Pour les petits malins - dont je fais partie - qui argumente qu'on crit "Au temps pour moi" parce que a vient du langage militaire... Apparemment on ne trouve aucune trace de cette expression ! Et en ralit, on ne trouve par crit que trs rcemment "Autant pour moi" galement. C'est limite une interjection comme on peut crire Oh! ou Ho!

Donc au final, j'ai vu des argumentations que "Etant donn" peut tre utilis en tant que "locution prpositive" mais est-ce vraiment un choix ? Ne doit-on pas l'accorder, pour que ce soit plus simple ? De mme que "Vu" ?

----------


## naute

a rejoint les formes du genre :
"Mis  part l'orthographe, je ne fais pas trop d'erreurs"
que j'orthographierais volontiers :
"Mise  part l'orthographe, je ne fais pas trop d'erreurs"
en suivant le mme raisonnement :
"L'orthographe mise  part, je ne fais pas trop d'erreurs"

Il semble pourtant que la locution "mis  part" est considre invariable.

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi l'AF veut-elle absolument qu'on dise LA Covid-19 alors que 99% du temps  la radio et  la tl et dans la rue et sur internet, on entend et on lit "Le COVID-19 ?".


https://ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelle...ie-wuhan-usage

----------


## Glutinus

La question n'est pas de se dire que c'est faux. La logique (plus que logique d'ailleurs... la traduction littrale !) voudrait qu'on dise La COVID. Le truc, c'est que c'est rentr dans les moeurs plus vite que la lumire, je crois que c'est un peu trop tard pour faire des recommandations.

En cherchant bien, il est certain de trouver des exemples similaires et qui pourtant n'ont pas vu leur changement de sens...

----------


## escartefigue

> Pas trouv dans le second lien (trop touffu trop confus, le cnrtl, quand il y a beaucoup de matire), mais ce n'est pas grave, on se rabat sur le premier et donc la notion de similitude de "vu" et de "tant donn".


Tout  fait d'accord, autant sur le fond le CNRTL est une source trs prcieuse, autant sur la forme il y a des marges de progrs.
Je leur avais par exemple suggr d'utiliser une numrotation imbrique et numrique (1 puis 1.1 et 1.2 puis 2, puis 2.1 etc.) plutt que l'alternance le lettres majuscules et minuscules (voire de l'alphabet grec !) et de chiffres arabes et romains sans rappel du niveau suprieur, qui font que rapidement on s'y perd.
Malheureusement, ma suggestion est reste sans rponse.

Pour l'expression "_vu sa position..._", une faon de ne pas se tromper d'orthographe est de penser "_(ayant) vu sa position..._"  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

> La question n'est pas de se dire que c'est faux. La logique (plus que logique d'ailleurs... la traduction littrale !) voudrait qu'on dise La COVID. Le truc, c'est que c'est rentr dans les moeurs plus vite que la lumire, je crois que c'est un peu trop tard pour faire des recommandations.
> 
> En cherchant bien, il est certain de trouver des exemples similaires et qui pourtant n'ont pas vu leur changement de sens...


En gros, on dit UNE maladie et UN virus, officiellement COVID est une maladie (*Co*rona*vi*rus *d*isease), mais dans l'esprit des gens c'est un virus, donc masculin...

----------


## Jipt

Ah tiens, je n'avais jamais vu cette bote de dialogue sous XP, je la dcouvre aujourd'hui :



Moi je compte 3 fautes ; et vous ?
Et remplacer _Car_ par _Comme_ n'aurait pas t un luxe, mha.

----------


## fredoche

Utiliser XP n'est-il pas en soi une faute (professionnelle) ?

Bon je sais que tu es sur Linux mais la question reste valable

----------


## Jipt

> Utiliser XP n'est-il pas en soi une faute (professionnelle) ?


Oui je sais, je sais, mais bah, "les chiens aboient, la caravane passe".

En fait je n'utilise XP en machine virtuelle *que* pour la messagerie (Outlook Express me suffit amplement) et pour piloter mon vieux scanner Epson depuis PaintShopPro, beaucoup plus efficace que le XSane de Linux.

En change de quoi cette machine virtuelle o toute mise  jour est dsactive dmarre en *10 secondes* environ (j'attends avec impatience de voir ce que seront les chiffres dans la nouvelle machine en cours de finition, avec un proc AMD  3,6 GHz).

Et juste pour l'anecdote, il m'arrive d'utiliser des outils que mon pre a achets quand il tait jeune

EDIT : ah, pendant que j'y suis, trouv hier sur le site des Baux-de-Provence (quelle honte !) :
(c'est moi qui ai slectionn avant la copie d'cran)



Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont, tous, avec cette horreur ?

----------


## Jipt

> EDIT : ah, pendant que j'y suis, trouv hier sur le site des Baux-de-Provence (quelle honte !) :
> (c'est moi qui ai slectionn avant la copie d'cran)
> 
> Pice jointe 573990
> 
> Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont, tous, avec cette horreur ?


Ben dis donc, y en a qui ragissent vite : je leur fais un courriel  12 h 15 et ce soir c'tait corrig.
 quelle heure je n'en sais rien, je n'ai pas eu de rponse avec ne serait-ce qu'un petit merci.

Les ingrats...

----------


## Jipt

Et toujours cette incohrence qui me dmolit

----------


## escartefigue

Dans les rcurrentes, on peut galement citer

"_en une heure de temps_" pour ne pas confondre avec les heures de temprature ou de pression atmosphrique sans doute
"_une hausse de +20 %_" au cas o certaines hausses seraient ngatives
la spciale bulletin mto : "_il fera entre 5  7 degrs le matin_"
et la valeur sre, quoique moins frquente depuis peu : "_au jour d'aujourd'hui_", qui reprsente le jour du jour de ce jour d'aujourd'hui d'actuellement de maintenant qu'on y est en ce moment et qui se situe exactement entre hier et demain !

----------


## Jipt

> "_une hausse de +20 %_" au cas o certaines hausses seraient ngatives


Sans oublier la classique "Rduction de **xx %" sur tous les prospectus qui squattent ma bote aux lettres, qui m'a toujours beaucoup amus,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

> "_en une heure de temps_" pour ne pas confondre avec les heures de temprature ou de pression atmosphrique sans doute


Ou le cas trs spcifique en astronomie du rglage d'une lunette ou d'un tlscope !  ::mouarf::  L'heure tant une unit d'angle.




> "_une hausse de +20 %_" au cas o certaines hausses seraient ngatives


Sans doute pour contrebalancer des petits piges qu'on n'avait pu venir.
Employ : Nestor, mon cher patron, la semaine dernire lors de notre Entretien Annuel nous avions convi d'une baisse de -75% de mon salaire !
Manager : Philmon, Je me souviens tout--fait de cette demande et te l'ai accorde immdiatement, avec effet rtro-actif !
Employ : H bien, une "baisse" cumule au signe "moins" fait une hausse, tu m'as donc accord une hausse de +75% !
Manager : Philmon, quel factieux subordonn tu fais ! Je me suis encore fait rouler dans la farine ! Diantre !




> la spciale bulletin mto : "_il fera entre 5  7 degrs le matin_"


Par opposition au 5  7 du soir, o les degrs sont plus que bienvenus, que l'on soit entre amis au bar ou entre amoureux  l'htel !




> et la valeur sre, quoique moins frquente depuis peu : "_au jour d'aujourd'hui_", qui reprsente le jour du jour de ce jour d'aujourd'hui d'actuellement de maintenant qu'on y est en ce moment et qui se situe exactement entre hier et demain !


Tiens, d'aprs le wiktionnaire, le "jour" de "au jour d'aujourd'hui" pourrait tre synonyme de connaissance, du coup a voudrait dire " la connaissance d'aujourd'hui". Sauf que :
1/ L'explication n'est pas source
2/ Pour toutes les fois o on entend cette expression en runion, en dbat etc. ce n'est pas toujours dans ce sens...

----------


## Jipt

Dans le mme genre :


source
Moi je compte *un* milliard (et 500 millions, ok), donc *au singulier*, ce 1,5 milliard  ::evilred::

----------


## Jipt

Et bim !

a sent les vacances et les remplaants des stagiaires, a :



Et non, je ne parle pas de cet underscore incongru qui se balade l en bout de ligne on se demande bien pourquoi, je parle de ce qu'on voit partout et de plus en plus.

Pauvre France, pauvre langue franaise

----------


## escartefigue

En gnral, on dplore l'accent manquant,mais dans ce sens l, c'est du vice !

----------


## escartefigue

C'est quoi cette mode imbcile de parler des voitures comme s'il s'agissait de personnes  ::weird::  ::aie:: 

Pice jointe 574667

Vous me recopierez 100 fois : *LA* nouvelle ZOE, *LA* Citron C5 !

----------


## fredoche

La Marie, le Michel, le Jeannot, la Jacqueline... tu devrais faire un tour en Bourgogne toi, tu serais pas du du voyage

Dans ma famille, pour tous mes oncles et tantes, je suis "le Frdric" en roulant les rrr bien sur: Et mes oncles et tantes, ce sont le Robert (& Collins), La Marie-jo, Le bernard (pas hermite pourtant), la Sylviane, etc.

----------


## escartefigue

Quel rapport avec des publicits pour des automobiles ?  ::weird:: 

Mme si certains modles portent un nom de personne (Zo par exemple), a n'excuse en rien cet abus de langage, les automobiles ne sont pas des personnes.
Et je doute que C5 soit un prnom.

----------


## Jipt

> les automobiles ne sont pas des personnes.


C'est vrai, mais le but des marketeux en godasses noires  bouts pointus c'est d'essayer de nous le faire croire. Relis bien ce que tu as cit sur la Zo : _elle a des lignes au caractre affirm_ (on dirait qu'on parle d'une bombasse, l) et elle a _ce qu'il faut d'impertinence_, genre _tu couches beau gosse ?_

Les marketeux s'imaginent que les clients fantasment sur leur bagnole, non mais all quoi !
Et les client*e*s, a leur donne envie d'acheter, ces pubs sexistes ?

Rappelle-toi en '70 sur les couves de Charlie : 


> la publicit nous prend pour des c0ns, la publicit nous rend c0ns.


Rien de nouveau sous le soleil, donc.

Et le pire c'est que les suv n'ont mme plus honte de s'afficher ouvertement au grand jour, maintenant, avec cet tat d'esprit lamentable.

@fredoche : j'ai connu a chez ma grand-mre dans les Vosges il y a bien 60 ans : la Germaine (puisque c'tait son prnom)
J'aimais bien.
Alors que Nouvelle Zo je sais d'o (par qui donc pourquoi) a vient et donc je vomis.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Une communication interne  l'entreprise mentionne, pour les conditions de reprise du travail, le travail formidable effectu par une nouvelle (nouvelle car les noms sont nouveaux ?) catgorie de professionnels : les "_prventeurs_" et "_prventeuses_".
Bon, on a pens au fminin.
En y rflchissant, je connais le verbe "to prevent" en anglais
 :8O:

----------


## Glutinus

De manire surprenante, il ne semble pas exister de mot pour dsigner "quelqu'un qui prvient", peut-tre  part "lanceur d'alertes", qu'on traduit en anglais par _whistleblower_.

Je trouve "prveneur" plus joli, mais il est utilis d'aprs mes recherches quasi uniquement pour le personnage du film RRRrrr ! qui prvient que a va tre tout noir - et auquel on rpond invvitablement de clore son clapet. 

"Prventeur" rappelle malheureusement trop la traduction anglaise.

----------


## fredoche

vigie
claireur, mme si c'est un peu diffrent
sentinelle

whistleblower, c'est celui qui souffle dans le sifflet en traduction littrale

----------


## Glutinus

Je cherchais un driv plus proche !
Sur la page wiktionnaire de Prventeur je suis tomb sur un synonyme, mais dans le thme de l'cologie : *cindynique*  ::ptdr::  on dirait un juron du capitain Haddock !

----------


## escartefigue

Il y a aussi "_performer_" qui a fait son entre bien avant le COVID et qui rencontre de plus en plus de succs  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Il y a aussi "_performer_" qui a fait son entre bien avant le COVID et qui rencontre de plus en plus de succs


Ark... L'anglicisme inutile...
Aussi horrible et inutile que le  verbe  : _deleter_ une ligne.

----------


## Glutinus

Je vais crater une table pour y inserter une ligne, il ne faut surtout pas deleter de lignes, il faut plutt updater la date d'historisation.

----------


## escartefigue

Ce matin aux infos : [dans le cadre du COVID19] des campagnes de "_testing_" vont tre faites  ::aie:: 

Il vaut mieux entending a que d'tre sourding !

----------


## escartefigue

a pique  ::aie::  :

Pice jointe 574916

Le coupable est ici : https://www.motogp.com/fr/nouvelles/...-depart/332785

----------


## escartefigue

ils rcidivent les bougres :

Pice jointe 574917

https://www.motogp.com/fr/nouvelles/...n-y-est/332902

----------


## Jipt

et il y a des choses qu'il vaudrait mieux viter, mais bon, comme c'est la dernire phrase de l'article, peut-tre que le rdacteur tait fatigu et pas sr que tout le monde va la lire


Car moi je vois 


> le reste entend bien prouver  leur employeur


, euh, y a pas comme un souci d'accord ? _Le reste entend bien prouver  son_, non ?
C'est pas tout :



> le reste entend bien prouver [...] qu'ils ont eu


, what ? Il sort d'o ce pluriel ? _Le reste entend bien prouver [...] qu'il a eu_, il me semble, mais on ne comprend plus rien, on ne sait pas si c'est l'employeur ou le reste qui a eu raison

mha, tout aurait t plus clair et plus lgant simplement avec 


> tandis que *les* autres concurrents entendent bien prouver  *leurs* employeurs respectifs qu'*ils* ont eu raison de leur faire confiance !


 ou mieux, je crois, 


> tandis que chacun des autres concurrents entend bien prouver  son employeur qu'il a eu raison de lui faire confiance !


Enfin, ce que j'en dis, moi

----------


## Glutinus

> tandis que les autres concurrents entendent bien prouver  *leurs employeurs respectifs* qu'ils ont eu raison de leur faire confiance !


A priori, chaque concurrent est employ par un seul employeur (curie ?), j'crirai mme "tandis que les autres concurrents entendent bien prouver  *leur employeur respectif* qu'ils ont eu raison de leur faire confiance !". Du coup, j'ai un doute pour savoir si on met au pluriel ou pas...

"tandis que les autres enfants entendent bien prouver  leur mre qu'elles ont eu raison de leur faire confiance" ?

----------


## Invit

https://www.francaisfacile.com/exerc...&#39;s&#39;%20.




> 'leurs' = Adjectif  possessif  plac avant un nom au pluriel prend un 's' .


Donc comme ce sont les autres concurrents j'aurais mis un s perso

----------


## Jipt

> A priori, chaque concurrent est employ par un seul employeur (curie ?), j'crirai mme "tandis que les autres concurrents entendent bien prouver  *leur employeur respectif* qu'ils ont eu raison de leur faire confiance !". Du coup, j'ai un doute pour savoir si on met au pluriel ou pas...
> 
> "tandis que les autres enfants entendent bien prouver  leur mre qu'elles ont eu raison de leur faire confiance" ?


C'est pour a que je prfre ma seconde option, plus besoin de "respectif" qui mha fait doublon avec "leur" : si on parle de "leur employeur", videmment qu'il est respectif vis  vis de la personne dont on parle. 
D'ailleurs dans ton exemple, il n'est pas question de "... prouver  leur mre respective qu'elles..."

Non ?

----------


## Glutinus

> https://www.francaisfacile.com/exerc...&#39;s&#39;%20.
> 
> Donc comme ce sont les autres concurrents j'aurais mis un s perso


Non, il prend un -s si _employeur_ est au pluriel. Or, a priori on n'a qu'un seul employeur (sauf exception, peut-tre dans le monde de la moto...).

- J'ai un lapin, j'aime son nez et ses oreilles.
- J'ai des lapins, j'aime leur nez et leurs oreilles.




> C'est pour a que je prfre ma seconde option, plus besoin de "respectif" qui mha fait doublon avec "leur" : si on parle de "leur employeur", videmment qu'il est respectif vis  vis de la personne dont on parle. 
> D'ailleurs dans ton exemple, il n'est pas question de "... prouver  leur mre respective qu'elles..."
> 
> Non ?


Le meilleur crdo, c'est "si je sais pas crire bicyclette, j'cris vlo", a marche aussi avec la syntaxe et la grammaire  ::mouarf::  si on n'est pas sr, autant tourner la phrase d'une autre manire, on a largement la possibilit en franais de tout triturer pour expliquer la mme chose. Surtout avec le contexte plutt simple de la phrase originale ! Comme tu dis, c'est surtout une erreur d'inattention et de fatigue de l'auteur. S'il avait vu la faute, il aurait certainement tourn la phrase autrement.

----------


## naute

> si on n'est pas sr, autant tourner la phrase d'une autre manire,


Oui, mais cela implique qu'on ait conscience du problme potentiel. Si tu n'as pas de doute, qu'est-ce que tu peux corriger ?




> on a largement la possibilit en franais de tout triturer pour expliquer la mme chose.


ce qui en fait la richesse mais ne simplifie pas forcment la donne.

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

Je suis  la recherche d'une carte PCI vers port parallle, j'espre que si je commande celle-l 



le *morceau de CD* que je recevrai sera celui avec les pilotes,  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

> *morceau de CD*


Ouais  ::mrgreen::  c'est bizarre  parce que "1 bundle of CD" ou 1 truc comme cela, mais "bundle" ne se traduit pas par morceau/ pice  ::weird:: 

Ou alors "1 PC CD-ROM"  t transform en "1 piece of CD-ROM" et donc traduit "1 morceau de CD"  ::wow::

----------


## Jipt

Compltement autre chose, qui aurait pu aller dans "ma vie de confin" mais on n'est plus confins (pour le moment) et puis, j'ai vu un truc, franchement je me et vous demande

Le contexte : petite terrasse avec un petit muret en forme d'escalier qui supporte une grande soucoupe  plante.
Et dans celle-ci un bloc de syporex entour d'eau au milieu (vieux, trs vieux, donc devenu trs fonc) : il se comporte comme un chteau fort et supporte le pot d'une orchide (dans sa propre soucoupe) ainsi protge des fourmis et autres cochonneries.

Ce soir, en arrosant l'orchide, je constate que "a" bouge dans l'eau de la grande soucoupe, contre le sypo  un endroit.
Alors j'enlve son pot, sa soucoupe et l je dcouvre ce qu'on voit en bas  droite avec un dtail au-dessus : des espces de vers  longue queue fine, de diffrentes tailles, et trs nombreux. L'allumette donne l'chelle. Et il y en a aussi plein dans l'eau, et a gigote et se tortille, c'est hypnotisant.


En bas  gauche une vue d'ensemble de l'installation, il manque la soucoupe et le pot de l'orchide (elle n'est pas en fleur en ce moment, ce n'est pas intressant).
Et au-dessus un dtail de cette bestiole, pendouillant au bout de sa queue colle sur le rebord de la grande soucoupe.

a va, vous suivez ?

Une grande image de la partie centrale de en haut  droite, avec une incruste de celle qui pendouille.


Et maintenant la question : c'est quoi ces bestioles ?
Une prcision : elles attirent les mouches vertes, et elles rsistent  l'acide chlorhydrique (ou alors il est mort).

Au plaisir de vous lire, et si vous voulez des images plus grandes je peux, car l elles sont rduites.

----------


## Glutinus

Il est 13h18, je me dis que j'ai la dalle, mais que je ferai mieux de faire un rgime. Merci Jipt, a m'a coup l'apptit !

----------


## escartefigue

Possiblement des larves de moustiques, elles sont frquentes dans les eaux stagnantes et a y ressemble

----------


## Dave Hiock

Cela ressemble trs fort  des larves dristale, vers  queue de rat, et qui donne des  mouches .

----------


## Jipt

> Possiblement des larves de moustiques, elles sont frquentes dans les eaux stagnantes et a y ressemble


Nan, les larves de moustique sont beaucoup plus petites (5  8 mm d'aprs ce site)

Par contre, a



> Cela ressemble trs fort  des larves dristale, vers  queue de rat, et qui donne des  mouches .


a ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau  ce que j'ai vu et photographi (ah ce long filament  l'arrire, trs curieux).

D'autant plus que la veille j'ai vu une bestiole comme dans le lien que je donne traner par l.
Et dans le lien, la photo au milieu montre une larve, j'en avais certaines qui avaient cette taille ! Premire fois de ma vie que je vois a, avec ces petites pattes bizarres sous le corps, vues aussi.

Merci  toi, bien jou, et bienvenue au club (premire fois que tu postes dans cette discussion, je crois ?)

----------


## Glutinus

Etant tomb sur cette _news_ dans mon aggrgateur d'actualit, tant nul en gopolitique, je me demandais ce qu'taient les "Quatre Frugaux" (je me disais videmment que c'tait pas une pizza genre Quatre Saisons mais version allge, parce que dpenser 19 euros pour une mazena-tomate-mozarella-basilic, je trouve a cher pay).



Donc les Quatre Frugaux sont l'Autriche, le Danemark, les Pays-Bas et la Sude. Je salue donc la photo choisie pour illustrer la situation avec seulement un seul des quatre talons du Quart, reprsent par le premier ministre sudois, tandis que nous avons de faon trs gratuite notre voisine chancellire allemande et notre trs cher prsident actuel, ainsi que la premire ministre finlandaise.

Je comprends qu'il n'aurait pas t vident de trouver une photo avec les quatre reprsentants des pays cits, mais au moins par dfaut ils auraient pu en choisir une avec seulement deux voir un seul d'entre eux, pas de mettre gratuitement d'autres personnes qui n'ont rien  voir avec l'actu...

----------


## Jipt

> Je comprends qu'il n'aurait pas t vident de trouver une photo avec les quatre reprsentants des pays cits, mais au moins par dfaut ils auraient pu ...


... aussi bien faire un trombinoscope, avec un bte tableau 2  2 et les ttes des 4 concerns.

Et sinon, les "i" qui s'affichent comme de petits "L" dans le chapeau de l'image en gras, il n'y a que chez moi que a le fait ? Je ne crois pas puisqu'il s'agit d'une image, mais quand on voit le rendu du mot "milliards", franchement, hein, c'est un peu  vomir.
Au temps du plomb a serait parti  la refonte.

Curieuse aussi, la lgende de l'image _in english_. Why ?

----------


## Glutinus

Je pense qu'un trombi a moins d'impact journalistiquement qu'un _storytelling_, l  l'image on voit tout de suite que c'est une photo de dirigeants politiques.
Quant  la lgende en anglais, j'imagine qu'ils ont achet la photo  un photographe (ou piqu sur un autre journal...) et qu'ils ont oubli d'en faire la traduction.

----------


## fredoche

a a un petit cot Jsus les bras ouverts (en bleu), et les disciples baissant la tte devant le Messie

----------


## lper

> pas de mettre gratuitement d'autres personnes qui n'ont rien  voir avec l'actu...


En fait, oui et non, l'origine vient de la France et l'Allemagne, ils ont russi  convaincre les pays dits "frugaux" d'accepter le plan.

----------


## Glutinus

Effectivement, j'avoue avoir lu l'article sans avoir toute la contextualisation - ce qui veut dire que je n'ai pas tout compris  l'article. 
Il n'empche que dans la forme, l'article n'voque ni Merkel ni Macron. Mais qu'en m'y intressant plus je serai tomb sur eux !

----------


## Glutinus

Comment a, la police serait inique ?
Inique, du latin iniquus (ingal) : qui n'est pas juste, gal ; qui manque d'quit

Rvolution !



... Ha.

----------


## el_slapper

pas public, interne, donc j'ai supprim tout indice.

----------


## escartefigue

> Comment a, la police serait inique ?


D'o le slogan de certains rapeurs : _inique la police !_

----------


## foetus

> D'o le slogan de certains rapeurs : _inique la police !_


Ou des rappeurs qui ont fait 1 accord avec Apple comme Dr Dre avec Beats : iNTM  ::pingoin2::

----------


## el_slapper

encore une frappe de faute qui pique(et celle ci est publique) : 

https://actu.fr/?p=35289701/?page_id=35289701



EDIT suivie d'une erreur d'inattention grossire :

----------


## Jipt

> encore une frappe de faute qui pique (et celle-ci est publique) : 
> 
> https://actu.fr/?p=35289701/?page_id=35289701


Ben dis donc ! 
Aprs les effondrements lis  la neige il y a quelques annes, voil que le feu s'y colle ! a serait un plan tordu pour conomiser les cots de dconstruction que a ne m'tonnerait pas trop, mais ne soyons pas mdisants, c'est les vacances.

Et le retour des stagiaires :


pourtant, des fois ils y arrivent :


Mais a ne dure pas longtemps :


 ::ptdr:: 
ptdr mais non, en fait, c'est plutt  ::cry::  concernant l'tat de la Culture en France

----------


## escartefigue

Entendu ce matin sur France Inter,  propos du vote par correspondance et de l'expansion de la pandmie lie au COVID 19 :
il permettra de voter sans _craigner_ la contamination  ::aie:: 

*EDIT :* aprs avoir rcout le podcast, l'expression exacte est : "[...]toutes les personnes fragiles ou qui _craigneraient_ pour leur sant[...]"

Le podcast est ici https://www.franceinter.fr/programmes
Slectionner la plage horaire qui dmarre  6h, puis positionner l'index sur 01:47:09  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Je le savais (je le sentais) que a se rpandrait, et effectivement on constate de plus en plus souvent son absence :



Dommage, vraiment dommage car a gche tout.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Extrait du "_Fabuleux destin d'Amlie Poulain_" tourn en 2001, dj le ver tait dans le fruit

D'abord a, vers 1.25.xx :


et surtout a, vers 1.35.xx, dont le champ semble correct :


mais dont le contre-champ donne envie de mettre des baffes  la scripte :


 ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Nouvelle machine, pas encore eu le temps d'installer le bloqueur de pubs, du coup on peut rigoler :



Essayez le _quoi_ ? Boulets !

Pi a aurait d tre "la".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Une petite ppite trouv sur le logiciel PL/SQL il y a quelques temps  :

----------


## Glutinus

Contribution du jour :



Dites donc, la canicule a donc fait grimper la dangerosit du coronabidule ?

----------


## el_slapper

Dans un style diffrent, plus "le problme est entre la chaise et le clavier", on a eu un problme de mail ce matin. Et videmment, les gens ont protest...par mail. L'admin outre manche qui a rsolu le souci n'tait pas super content de ce spam post rsolution...

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui j'ai la haine aprs Tony Comiti et ses "_Routes de l'impossible_", sujets passionnants s'ils en sont, mais quelle mise en images  la one-again, qu'on en juge avec ce plan trouv hier soir (images rduites de moiti),  Madagascar, 

o  partir du moment o on peut lire sur le T-shirt du gars  gauche une clbre marque de motos japonaise, on en conclut que l'image est  l'endroit et alors, regardez bien de quel ct penche le cache du radiateur, de quel ct un phare a perdu son verre, sa douille et son ampoule, o la plaque d'immatriculation coince derrire le pare-brise est  gauche vue de notre point de vue et maintenant comparez avec cette image extraite du plan suivant :


Pourquoi, mais pourquoi ?
Et le mec  la console s'imagine qu'on ne verra pas son petit traficotage ? Escroc !
 ::furax::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Pourquoi, mais pourquoi ?
> Et le mec  la console s'imagine qu'on ne verra pas son petit traficotage ?


Dans certains pays on n'aime pas beaucoup que les trangers films comme cela certains lieu ... Il y a peut tre installation militaire ou alors c'est par mesure de scurit pour pas reconnaitre un lieu.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Dans certains pays on n'aime pas beaucoup que les trangers filment comme cela certains lieux


 Madagascar ?




> Il y a peut-tre une installation militaire ou alors c'est par mesure de scurit pour ne pas reconnatre un lieu.


Auquel cas c'est tout le docu qui aurait t mont  l'envers, et comme les espions ne sont pas compltement stupides, ils s'en seraient rendu compte et auraient  leur tour mont  l'envers ce qu'on leur diffuse, ce qui le remettrait  l'endroit, genre

et donc a n'a pas de sens.

----------


## fredoche

Faut que tu arrtes de regarder la TV, ils veulent te mettre la tte  l'envers

J'ai souvent vu aussi ce genre d'inversion. Comme toi je me demande la raison s'il y en a une

----------


## Jipt

> Faut que tu arrtes de regarder la TV, ils veulent te mettre la tte  l'envers


Oui mais avec moi a ne prend pas puisque je connais le truc et que j'arrive  le dtecter. L o c'est rigolo, c'est quand il y a des textes (des marques, en gnral), pour nous faire croire qu'ils ne font pas de pub, mais on n'est pas idiot, on ne tombe pas dans le panneau et TOTAL crit  l'envers est aussi comprhensible qu' l'endroit.

Par contre, ce que je vois arriver, c'est des traficotages numriques de plus en plus parfaits, si j'ose dire, dans le sens o on dirait vraiment que a a t film (donc rel) sauf que non, on sait tous trs bien que de deux chaudrons de chocolat ne peuvent pas sortir des langues de matire pour s'assembler en forme de cur et a, graphiquement, c'est bluffant !

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

depuis quelques semaines mon bloqueur de pubs se laisse berner, exemple avec celle-ci, trouve en bas d'une discussion dans le sous-forum Pascal / Lazarus :



Alors profitons-en pour rigoler un peu, moi je dirais plutt 
bouffon
trouduc
blaireau
jeanfoutre
goste
etc.

Et ce nom, je trouve qu'il lui manque un "air", et si le proprio est une fille, un "ce". Dites-le  haute voix, on capte mieux,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir, 

sur cette image un charmant poignet *gauche* agrment d'un bracelet artisanal du plus bel effet, une main dlicate rglant l'arrosage de ce monde enchanteur.


Le problme c'est le plan suivant o cette belle personne se relve aprs avoir lch son accessoire horticole mais l, force est de constater que c'est la main *droite* qui le manipule, et quand elle est entirement debout on voit bien le bras gauche le long du corps, avec le bracelet.


Les publicitaires rognent aussi sur les scriptes ?

Et un truc gratos, retour d'exprience : si d'aventure vous achetez un machin comme a, quand vient l'hiver et qu'il faut le remiser, pensez avant  le faire tremper quelques heures dans du vinaigre blanc car sinon, 2 ans + tard le bel objet sera tout gripp par le calcaire, h ouais

----------


## fredoche

Je vais faire mon grincheux : a devrait tre interdit  la vente oui.

Et tant pis si les pelouses elles grillent, dj qu'elles sont gaves d'engrais, d'herbicides et de pesticides, et tondues  ras... pour que ce soit "_propre_"

Gcher des tonnes d'eau potable pour garder de l'herbe verte, le monde moderne est compltement con.

Encore pour faire un potager, normal, mais jusqu' nouvel ordre nous ne sommes pas des moutons (quoique... ::weird:: )

----------


## Jipt

> Gcher des tonnes d'eau potable pour garder de l'herbe verte, le monde moderne est compltement con.


En ce qui *me* concerne (et c'est pour a que j'ai pu donner un retour d'exprience), on s'en servait pour arroser les haricots, les petits pois, les patates (non, pas les tomates,  ::mrgreen:: ), les salades, je te dis pas comme les limaces et autres escargots taient grassouillets,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Et toujours dans la srie des pubs que je subis puisque mon filtreur dbloque, 


 la question pose la rponse non propose est simplement "*son existence*".

D'ailleurs, si on lit vite le texte du haut avec la tte un peu de ct, on arrive  dcoder _natural poluer_ : on se rapproche de la vrit,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs, si on lit vite le texte du haut avec la tte un peu de ct, on arrive  dcoder _natural poluer_ : on se rapproche de la vrit,


Je ne sais pas si c'est de la mauvaise foi de ta part, mais je lis Natural PoWer.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne sais pas si c'est de la mauvaise foi de ta part, mais je lis Natural PoWer.


Non, juste de la taquinerie, mais c'est vrai qu' un moment, mon cerveau corrompu a abond dans le sens de mes dlires,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Scoop !

On a dcouvert des gens  plusieurs visages !



D'un autre ct, quand on voit le dbut de l'article, on pleure :



source
Et au passage, une fois n'est pas coutume, merci  Ryu2000 pour avoir copi/coll le bout d'article.

----------


## Mdinoc

Est-tu sr qu'il y a une rgle pour le coup du visage? Il me semblait que c'tait laiss  l'apprciation de l'auteur, comme pour "leur(s)" (parce que sinon, dans l'autre sens on peut plaisanter qu'ils se partagent un seul visage).
Ma recherche de "pluriel quand ils en ont chacun un" n'a pas t trs fructueuse...

----------


## el_slapper

Pour la phrase sue Chtelet, je cherchais des moyens de la rendre correcte...pas facile, en fait. J'aurais tendance  la retravailler en "Un centre commercial parmi les plus grands de lle de France", parce-que mettre au pluriel "centre commercial", je suis quasiment sur de me planter...ou d'tre si moche qu'on ne me comprendra pas.

Le souci, c'est que beaucoup de gens crivent comme ils parlent (d'ailleurs, moi-mme a m'arrive, mme si je me fais la police). Et  l'oral, a passe  peu prs. L'crit est plus exigeant.

----------


## Jipt

> Est-tu sr qu'il y a une rgle pour le coup du visage? Il me semblait que c'tait laiss  l'apprciation de l'auteur, comme pour "leur(s)" (parce que sinon, dans l'autre sens on peut plaisanter qu'ils se partagent un seul visage).
> Ma recherche de "pluriel quand ils en ont chacun un" n'a pas t trs fructueuse...


Descends voir l'avis de l'expert, qui nous explique qu' "ils ont accroch leur chapeau", et mme topo ici.

Et sinon, j'ai simplement cherch "accord leur leurs" et a a mordu,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

La question, elle est vite rpondue.
On n'a qu'un seul visage => singulier.

J'ai un lapin. J'aime bien son nez et ses oreilles.
J'ai des lapins. J'aime bien leur nez et leurs oreilles.

J'ai un chat, j'adore caresser sa patte avant droite.
J'ai des chats. J'aime bien caresser leur patte avant droite (ils ont quatre pattes, mais une seule  l'avant et  droite, sauf si c'est un mutant).

Pour "centre commercial", je suis d'accord avec Jipt. On doit crire "l'un des plus grands centres commerciaux", il y a effectivement un superlatif mais on dirait par exemple "un *des chevaux* que je possde est un alezan".

Au passage, ton lien sur "projet voltaire" on m'a fait dcouvrir une chane rcemment. Je discutais sur un salon discord quelconque et on m'a parl de la chane Youtube Linguisticae, ce qui a fortement dsacralis mon opinion sur l'Acadmie Franaise. En voici une qui parle un peu de ce Projet Voltaire. Cette chane m'a fait chang d'avis sur pas mal de choses, mme si je trouve extrme la dmarche du youtubeur.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Descends voir l'avis de l'expert, qui nous explique qu' "ils ont accroch leur chapeau", et mme topo ici.
> 
> Et sinon, j'ai simplement cherch "accord leur leurs" et a a mordu,


L'avis de l'expert n'utilise pas "leur chapeau", mais "leur vhicule" (un seul, pas un chacun). En fait, j'ai pluch la page et pas un ne dit que "leurs chapeaux" est mauvais.
Quant  ton second lien...



> Si chaque possesseur a un seul objet, le singulier et le pluriel sont admis.
> 
> Les enfants ont mis leur chapeau ou leurs chapeaux.

----------


## Jipt

> L'avis de l'expert n'utilise pas "leur *chapeau*", mais "leur *vhicule*" (un seul, pas un chacun). En fait, j'ai pluch la page et pas un ne dit que "leurs chapeaux" est mauvais.


 ::koi:: 



> Cest ainsi que lon crira aussi bien  ils ont accroch leur chapeau au portemanteau  (chacun na en effet quun chapeau) que  ils ont accroch leurs chapeaux au portemanteau (lequel, au bout du compte, en a bien accueilli plusieurs [note jpt : tir par les cheveux, mha]). Il va de soi que, *quand le possd est unique, le singulier est de rigueur*. Mais quand il arriverait, au figur, que lon portt collectivement le chapeau, avouons quau sens propre la chose est plutt rare pour un couvre-chef





> Quant  ton second lien...


Ben j'aurais pas d le mettre,  ::mouarf::   ::zoubi::

----------


## Glutinus

Trs honntement, c'est la premire fois que je vois la rgle de "un possesseur /son possd"  ::fleche::  "des possesseurs / leur(s) possd(s)".

A noter que le "second" lien fourni par Jipt vient du Bescherelle canadien, dont la matrise et l'utilisation de la langue franaise est diffrente de celle en France (pour ainsi dire, plus laxiste, plus progressiste) ce qui explique srement cette position de "Puisque tout le monde fait cette erreur, alors on doit changer l'criture pour rentrer en concordance".

Ce qui m'embte, c'est qu'on perd une information de la phrase : il y a-t-il un seul ou plusieurs objets possds ?

"Ils ont le dos cass car ils sont venu avec leur livre" sera certainement considr plus ironiques que "Ils ont le dos cass car ils sont venus avec leurs livres".

Et puis si on devait s'accorder  ce qu'on crit majoritairement aujourd'hui, on devrait crire "un jeux", vu que tout le monde l'crit de cette manire. Merci gnration jeuxvideo.com avec certainement pour excuse "oui mais y a pas de -s  video donc c'est au singulier ?".

----------


## Jipt

> A noter que le "second" lien fourni par Jipt vient du Bescherelle canadien,


Ah dis donc, je ne savais mme pas que a existait ! J'ai vu crit "Bescherelle" dans les retours de ggl, me suis dit que a serait du bon et voil comment on se fourvoie,  ::aie:: 




> "Ils ont le dos cass car ils sont venu avec leur livre" sera certainement considr plus ironique que "Ils ont le dos cass car ils sont venus avec leurs livres".


Ben a dpend du contexte, sur ce coup-l : selon que l'on parle de sportifs ou de lycens, la livre n'est pas la mme chose que le livre, et rien pour distinguer l'un de l'autre.




> Et puis si on devait s'accorder  ce qu'on crit majoritairement aujourd'hui, on devrait crire "*un jeux*", vu que tout le monde l'crit de cette manire. Merci gnration jeuxvideo.com avec certainement pour excuse "oui mais y a pas de -s  video donc c'est au singulier ?".


OMG  ::roll::

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,

a arrive  tout le monde (ou presque).

Un exemple que j'aime bien, car je l'avais remarqu ds la 1re projection du film dans mon bled :

Le seigneur des anneaux 1 : la communaut de l'anneau, quand ils sont sur la rivire, au magnifique lieu Argonath :

Quand ils arrivent :

et quand ils sont de l'aure cte :


De face, les 2 statues tendent le bras gauche, et de l'autre ct, elles sont symtriques !

Mais bon, le ralisateur dit (c'est dans les bonus du coffret) qu'il se moque des problmes de continuit ...

 ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Mais bon, le ralisateur dit (c'est dans les bonus du coffret) qu'il se moque des problmes de continuit ...


 un moment donn, a devient plus de l'enculage de mouche qu'autre chose  ::roll:: 
C'est comme les commentaires dans les vidos de guitaristes qui pointent le doigt sur la seule fausse note d'un solo de 2 minutes... Ok, il y a une erreur. Et alors ?

----------


## Glutinus

C'est simplement du faux-raccord, il y en a des masses dans  peu prs tous les films et sries, et allocin ne se gnent pas avec leur mission ddie avec Michel & Michel. C'est amusant, en soi.




> C'est comme les commentaires dans les vidos de guitaristes qui pointent le doigt sur la seule fausse note d'un solo de 2 minutes... Ok, il y a une erreur. Et alors ?


C'est le petit dtail  la con qui va te faire cliquer. Comme "Les 10 trucs que les recruteurs d'agence web dtestent... Attention, la 7 va vous tonner !". Des titres hautement provocateurs, t'en as masse dsormais.

----------


## escartefigue

Un grand classique chop ici : https://careers.societegenerale.com/...-f-20000J75-fr

Pice jointe 578808

Plus prcisment, a permet de pouvoir tre en capacit d'tre en mesure d'avoir toute latitude pour avoir la possibilit d'en avoir la facult et d'y tre autoris... si possible.
Et rciproquement  ::weird::

----------


## Glutinus

Je me demande quelles offres ne demande pas de qualits rdactionnelles, d'esprit de synthse, d'analyse etc.
Et je ne comprends pas ce que veut dire "gestion des contrats [...] dans des problmatiques quivalentes", a veut dire que les contrats doivent tous tre dans le mme format ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Je me demande quelles offres ne demande pas de qualits rdactionnelles, d'esprit de synthse, d'analyse etc.
> Et je ne comprends pas ce que veut dire "gestion des contrats [...] dans des problmatiques quivalentes", a veut dire que les contrats doivent tous tre dans le mme format ?


a veut dire "a l'habitude de rdiger le genre de contrats qu'on fait ici  la maison". Le droit, c'est bien particulier. De mme, les qualits rdactionnelles attendues ne sont pas les mmes (en typologie) qu'en marketing, par exemple. Et mme entre les typologies de droit, le droit commercial n'a pas grand chose  voir avec le droit criminel. Je ne suis mme pas sur que mon pote, rompu aux rdactions lgales depuis 15 ans qu'il est au trsor, mais qui s'occupe de droit des entreprises au sens large, pas des spcificits des assurances, corresponde  la demande.

En bref, c'est comme une annonce qui exige de l'exprience en C++, et qui va recaler tous les gens qui font du C.

Mais la redondance est immonde, en effet. Le style globale de l'annonce est dj fort lourdingue, mais cette formulation a assez de plomb en elle pour faire couler un continent entier.

EDIT : la conclusion est digne d'tre cite, elle aussi : 



pour le coup, le style est lger, voire primesautier. Mais le contenu, sens nous donner envie de rejoindre le plus grand sponsor du Rugby en France, est encore plus lger!!! (et je prcise : il n'y a pas de lien - on pourrait croire qu'ils dtaillent les raisons en infobulle ou en lien, mais non, il n'y a que le texte).

----------


## escartefigue

Chop ici dans "le journal des femmes" 

Pice jointe 580258

Patienter, transitif ? J'en reste... transi

----------


## Jipt

H oui...

Ailleurs, plus dans notre domaine, 


source

Bon sang que a pique !

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

j'avais oubli a, pcho samedi soir :



Mauvais ils sont, mauvais ils restent

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

tiens, un qui s'est pris les doigts dans le clavier, amusant, quand on voit la tristesse de cet article :



source

----------


## Jipt

Ah !

Quand je vous le dis,  ::ptdr:: 


 ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

On voit tout de suite qui est folle de messe et molle de le fesse  ::lol::

----------


## fredoche

::ptdr::  merci les gars, j'adore ::mouarf:: 

C'est les nanas de Macron et Trump non ? Il a du gout le vieux bougre  ::roll::

----------


## tanaka59

Revendication d'un groupe ecologiste sur Youtube :

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Trouv sur une page d'un grand groupe d'assurance franais :



H oui...  ::roll::   ::weird::   ::calim2::   ::cry::

----------


## escartefigue

saisi avec des moufles  :;):

----------


## Glutinus

Extrait d'une miniature de mon agrgateur de news : en cliquant, la faute a t corrige, mais cela veut dire qu'elle a exist en un temps T !

----------


## escartefigue

croire qu'ils aiment souffrir dans ce club  ::aie::   ::P: 

Pice jointe 582262
l'intgrale ici : https://le11amienois.fr/coupe-de-fra...-en-adversite/

Pour ceux qui auraient un doute, la dfinition d'adversit est ici : https://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie...adversit%C3%A9

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Chaos sur la route lors d'un copier/coller ? 
(Je ne mets rien en vidence pour vous laisser le plaisir de dcouvrir le gag, qui ne saute pas aux yeux immdiatement : test avec ma chrie pas rveille ce matin, elle est passe dessus sans rien voir -- Ah, le cerveau et ses capacits de correction automatiques !)



Vont-ils oser mettre les tirages au pilon ? Surveillez dans votre rayon habituel (c'est une marque qui commence par un L et qui a 6 lettres -- pour ne pas faire de pub). Mais peut-tre que les autres saveurs de la gamme sont impactes ? Je verrai a bientt (et j'ai hte ! Pour une fois que j'ai hte d'aller au supermarket, whaouh !, faut que je le note,  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## fredoche

> Ah, le cerveau et ses capacits de correction automatiques !


Oui impressionnant 

Je m'y suis repris  4 fois je crois avant le voir

----------


## Dave Hiock



----------


## escartefigue

> Oui impressionnant 
> 
> Je m'y suis repris  4 fois je crois avant le voir


Effectivement, on corrige d'instinct  ::):

----------


## escartefigue

> 


L par contre je ne vois pas  ::weird::

----------


## Dave Hiock

> L par contre je ne vois pas


c'tait juste un indice !

----------


## Jipt

> c'tait juste un indice !


En effet, et du coup a en devient joli, avec cette prcision.

Sans compter la concidence d'avoir ce ticket  gratter dans sa poche,  ::ccool::

----------


## escartefigue

> c'tait juste un indice !


Oh pt1, j'avais mme pas percut  ::oops::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Chaos sur la route lors d'un copier/coller ? 
> (Je ne mets rien en vidence pour vous laisser le plaisir de dcouvrir le gag, qui ne saute pas aux yeux immdiatement : test avec ma chrie pas rveille ce matin, elle est passe dessus sans rien voir -- Ah, le cerveau et ses capacits de correction automatiques !)
> 
> Pice jointe 582312
> 
> Vont-ils oser mettre les tirages au pilon ? Surveillez dans votre rayon habituel (c'est une marque qui commence par un L et qui a 6 lettres -- pour ne pas faire de pub). Mais peut-tre que les autres saveurs de la gamme sont impactes ? Je verrai a bientt (et j'ai hte ! Pour une fois que j'ai hte d'aller au supermarket, whaouh !, faut que je le note, )


Texte floue . Tu peux etre plus explicite sur l'ide de fond de l'image ?

---

Allez un peu d'humour : 

Confondre cloches et loches : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...-bientot-fini/ >  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Texte flou. Tu peux tre plus explicite sur l'ide de fond de l'image ?


Oui, flou parce que je l'ai fait  la va-vite, mais il est quand mme trs lisible puisqu'au moins trois personnes ont vu le truc.
Donc non, je ne serai pas plus explicite pour l'instant, je ne veux pas rvler le gag, juste un indice : relis bien les changes depuis que j'ai post l'image, la solution est dedans, donc relis encore et encore l'image que j'ai poste jusqu' ce qu' un moment la lumire se fasse et ensuite, tu ne verras plus que a,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Max

Je suis surpris que cela ne soit pas pass ici  ::P:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Oui, flou parce que je l'ai fait  la va-vite, mais il est quand mme trs lisible puisqu'au moins trois personnes ont vu le truc.
> Donc non, je ne serai pas plus explicite pour l'instant, je ne veux pas rvler le gag, juste un indice : relis bien les changes depuis que j'ai post l'image, la solution est dedans, donc relis encore et encore l'image que j'ai poste jusqu' ce qu' un moment la lumire se fasse et ensuite, tu ne verras plus que a,


C'est bon j'ai aussi trouv le truc  ::aie:: 




> Je suis surpris que cela ne soit pas pass ici


Le mot mal orthographi me rappelle une ancienne PUB sncf avec "NOUILLE ORCQ" , "La Barrire de (train) Corail" et "Traverser le (restaurant) le Bosphore  Iste en boule"  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

Pas sr que ce soit la meilleure source ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Dssol , le sournaliste avait un ceveux sur la langue  ::aie::  :

----------


## tanaka59

Allez encore un pepite dans un journal Belge : https://www.rtl.be/info/vous/temoign...s-1255836.aspx




> "Vu que les coiffeurs (sauf erreur) seront ferms, puis je me faire coiffer dans un centre de toilettage pour chien?"


 ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: 

Si vous voulez faire coiffer un caniche votre femme  ::aie::  

https://www.google.com/search?q=prop...nt=firefox-b-d

----------


## escartefigue

Quelques images sur la fameuses pub SNCF voque par Tanaka59, c'est ici :
http://mappemonde-archive.mgm.fr/actualites/bussi.html

----------


## Glutinus

Moui, enfin l on n'est plus  des coquilles ou de la mconnaissance de la grammaire, ces calembours ont des fautes volontaires...

----------


## escartefigue

Tout  fait.

L par contre on est dans le 100% pur jus :
Pice jointe 582807


La source est ici :
https://www.presse-francophone.org/f...interlocuteurs

----------


## Jipt

> Tout  fait.
> 
> L par contre on est dans le 100% pur jus :
> Pice jointe 582807


Rien compris.

----------


## escartefigue

> Rien compris.


https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/av%C3%A9rer

http://www.academie-francaise.fr/cet...-averee-fausse

https://www.question-orthographe.fr/.../saverer-faux/

Liste non exhaustive  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Ah ben oui...  ::oops:: 
Me demande mme si tu ne nous l'as pas dj tendu, ce pige dans lequel nous tombons tous,  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

C'est bien possible, je radote parfois

----------


## Glutinus

Pour tout ce qui est vrification, je rejette de loin l'Acadmie Franaise et le Projet Voltaire, peupl de parvenus et de pistonns.

Le cnrtl reste cependant une source solide.

Tout est dit par ici :

*Rem. 1*. tant donn que le verbe avrer comprend le rad.  vrai  (lat. verus), la plupart des grammairiens dclarent incorrect l'emploi d'expr. comme s'avrer vrai, faux, exact, inexact. Hanse 1949 observe : ,,Je n'hsiterais pas  dire : il s'avre intelligent, ce produit s'avre excellent. [Dans les syntagmes ci-aprs] il y a en fait catachrse, c'est--dire oubli du sens premier. (...). J'hsiterais  dire : cette nouvelle s'avre vraie, inexacte ou peu probable``. L'usage cour. les impose cependant de plus en plus, du moins dans une lang. peu chtie.

En fait, c'est juste que c'est un plonasme. "Il s'est avr vrai/faux" => "Il s'est rvl vrai que c'tait vrai/faux". C'est pas faux grammaticalement, cela s'avre une maladresse.

----------


## escartefigue

il en va des sources grammaticales, orthographiques et syntaxiques comme de toutes les autres sources : il faut recouper et vrifier l'information et parfois choisir son camp.

Par exemple,  propos de "candidater". Le Larousse l'a rcemment ajout comme valide donc dans son dictionnaire. Le CNTRL ne l'a pas fait et l'acadmie franaise dveloppe un argumentaire en sa dfaveur que je trouve trs convaincant. (Un candidat ne _candidate_ pas plus qu'un avocat _n'avocate_ !) 
Du coup, bien que je te rejoigne sur le type de population qui constitue cette vnrable institution, je me range de leur ct sur ce point prcis.  :;):

----------


## Glutinus

On m'a fait dcouvrir pendant le premier confinement "Linguisticae". Bon, ce jeune homme a une position politique que je trouve un peu extrme, mais c'est intressant de le voir donner des coups de pied dans la fourmilire. Pour ma part, j'ai t convaincu d'arrter de faire la chasse aux sorcires ; si 99% des gens disent "s'avrer vrai", alors la langue doit voluer dans ce sens. Par contre, les coquilles non relues et surtout le langage SMS m'insupporte. Et a ne change pas le fait que je fais personnellement attention  ce que j'cris/dis.

Je me souviens d'un VDM dans lequel une nana, partie de chez son copain, est partie jeter les poubelles et s'est retrouve bloque dans la cave. Lui restant 1% de batterie, elle lui a envoy "Tu peux venir 2min" puis son tlphone s'est teint ; et son copain n'est pas venu la chercher parce qu'il a compris "Tu peux venir demain ?" (en mme temps "je suis bloque dans la cave" c'tait trop compliqu apparemment, je sens le fake, mais c'est une situation probable).

----------


## escartefigue

Je ne suis pas convaincu par l'argument du plus grand nombre.
Nous ne sommes pas des moutons, la langue est vivante elle doit donc voluer, pour autant, il faut que ces volutions soient justifies et ne dnaturent pas le sens.

----------


## escartefigue

> En fait, c'est juste que c'est un plonasme. "Il s'est avr vrai/faux" => "Il s'est rvl vrai que c'tait vrai/faux". C'est pas faux grammaticalement, cela s'avre une maladresse.


Avr vrai est un plonasme, mais avr faux est un contre sens
Dans les deux cas c'est une faute de franais  :;):

----------


## tatayo

> Avr vrai est un plonasme, mais avr faux est un contre sens
> Dans les deux cas c'est une faute de franais


Il s'agit donc d'une faute avre  ::D: 

Tatayo.

----------


## fsmrel

Si je puis me permettre, vu la faute daccord ?

----------


## Jipt

> Si je puis me permettre,


Mais you're welcome, d'autant plus qu'on peut y rajouter l'oubli classique du trait d'union  _Puissions nous_ et la majuscule  tort  _Novembre_.

Et que mettre comme smiley ?  ::aie::  ?  ::roll::  ?  ::calim2::  ?  ::ptdr::  ? Chacun choisira en fonction de ses gots et de son humeur,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fredoche

Je ne vois pas  ::calim2::

----------


## Dave Hiock

> Les traces qui nous permettrons ...


qui est le sujet du verbe permettre ?

----------


## naute

> Je ne vois pas


Si c'est bien a que tu ne vois pas, le sujet de "qui nous permettrons" est "qui", pas "nous", et donc Manu (  ::ptdr::  ) aurait d crire "qui nous permettront". Trois fautes dans une courte missive pour un Prsident de la Rpublique, poux d'une enseignante, c'est un peu tristounet  ::calim2::  .




> Pour tout ce qui est vrification, je rejette de loin l'Acadmie FranaisePour ma part, j'ai t convaincu d'arrter de faire la chasse aux sorcires ; si 99% des gens disent "s'avrer vrai", alors la langue doit voluer dans ce sens


C'est justement l'un des rles de l'Acadmie Franaise : entriner les modifications d'utilisation de la langue. Mais pour que cela ait un sens, il convient de prendre son temps pour viter d'entriner ce qui ne serait qu'un phnomne de mode, et c'est ce qui explique et justifie la soit-disant "lenteur" de l'acadmie. Chaque anne, dans les dictionnaires d'usage courant, des tas de mots ou d'expressions apparaissent (ou disparaissent), au choix de l'diteur du dictionnaire en question, a ne leur confre pas, pour autant, une quelconque lgitimit. Il faut bien un organisme officiel pour statuer sur cette lgitimit, et il en faut un seul, sinon, qui tranchera en l'absence de consensus.

Cela ne veut pas dire que je suis toujours d'accord avec les choix de l'Acadmie Franaise, ni d'ailleurs avec un certain nombre de rgles de grammaire que j'estime illogiques, mais quelque soit le rgulateur, ses positions seront toujours susceptibles d'tre critiques. De plus, est-ce qu'une rgle de grammaire doit obligatoirement tre logique ? j'aurais tendance  dire que "oui", ce qui permettrait entre autres de la retenir plus facilement, mais j'ai peut-tre tort. C'est peut-tre justement a qui fait la richesse d'une langue et qui la diffrencie d'une autre. Le langage et son volution reflte la mentalit de ses utilisateurs.

Je rejoins entirement *escartefique*, quand il dit :



> Je ne suis pas convaincu par l'argument du plus grand nombre.
> Nous ne sommes pas des moutons, la langue est vivante elle doit donc voluer, pour autant, il faut que ces volutions soient justifies et ne dnaturent pas le sens.


Amicalement,
naute

EDIT :   *Dave Hiock* a rpondu  *Fredoche* pendant que je rdigeais. Dsol pour le doublon.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est justement l'un des rles de l'Acadmie Franaise : entriner les modifications d'utilisation de la langue. Mais pour que cela ait un sens, il convient de prendre son temps pour viter d'entriner ce qui ne serait qu'un phnomne de mode, et c'est ce qui explique et justifie la soit-disant "lenteur" de l'acadmie. Chaque anne, dans les dictionnaires d'usage courant, des tas de mots ou d'expressions apparaissent (ou disparaissent), au choix de l'diteur du dictionnaire en question, a ne leur confre pas, pour autant, une quelconque lgitimit. Il faut bien un organisme officiel pour statuer sur cette lgitimit, et il en faut un seul, sinon, qui tranchera en l'absence de consensus.
> 
> Cela ne veut pas dire que je suis toujours d'accord avec les choix de l'Acadmie Franaise, ni d'ailleurs avec un certain nombre de rgles de grammaire que j'estime illogiques, mais quelque soit le rgulateur, ses positions seront toujours susceptibles d'tre critiques. De plus, est-ce qu'une rgle de grammaire doit obligatoirement tre logique ? j'aurais tendance  dire que "oui", ce qui permettrait entre autres de la retenir plus facilement, mais j'ai peut-tre tort. C'est peut-tre justement a qui fait la richesse d'une langue et qui la diffrencie d'une autre. Le langage et son volution reflte la mentalit de ses utilisateurs.


Il est tout  fait possible d'crire  l'Acadmie Franaise pour des propositions / suggestions : http://www.academie-francaise.fr/le-...u-dictionnaire
Mme chose pour faire "former" / trouver des quivalents des mots il y a France Terme : http://www.culture.fr/franceterme/boiteidees

Entre le poids de 2 personnes et une "corporation" qui reprsente 1000/10000/100000 usagers et fait appel  France Terme / Acadmie Franaise , il n'y a pas photo ... Certains acteurs ou courants de penses ont plus de poids que d'autres pour influer sur la formalisation d'une langue.

----------


## fredoche

Ah oui merci les amis ::zoubi:: 

En plus j'ai bien cherch de ce cot-l, et non... pffff ::roll::

----------


## Glutinus

L'Acadmie en est encore loin dans sa rdaction du dictionnaire. Il me semble qu'elle est au T. Bon, on va dire que le W, Y et Z vont aller assez vite. Mais si elle ne fait pas de rvision sur ce qui est dj rdig, elle sera vite dpasse. Bien des rdacteurs de dictionnaire disent de toute manire qu' peine sorti, leur ouvrage est dj obsolte car il est n de nombreux nologismes.

En soit, je n'ai rien contre le rle de l'Acadmie Franaise. Sauf que j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une faille bante entre ce qu'ils prtendent faire et ce qui est fait, et pas que depuis 50 ans. Encore une fois, j'invite  regarder la vido plus haut de Linguisticae, a dure une heure. Certes, a attaque de tous les cts ; certes, il faut recroiser les informations car il y a peut-tre du faux. Mais mettre  la tte de la haute instance 40 personnes qui jouissent d'normment d'avantages, qui ne justifient pas leur cot, et la plupart ne sont pas forcment linguistes ou mme crivains, qui sont quand mme rtribus pas mal et les voir juste sortir des "Moui, les Franais n'crivent pas bien, faut dire la COVID", je ne trouve pas leur mission trs efficace.

Cela tant dit, videmment qu'il faut viter tout ce qui peut provoquer  confusion. Dj qu'avec la mme graphie, certaines phrases peut avoir plusieurs sens ("Le grand garde la porte" => "la grande sentinelle soulve [une personne / un objet au fminin ?]" ou "La grande personne surveille le passage ?"). 

Il y a deux ans, quand il y a eu le fameux soulvement "Je suis circonflexe", beaucoup se plaignirent d'ailleurs d'altrer notre belle langue, en disant "si je supprime l'accent circonflexe, je peux crire Je casse le jeune", alors que non, c'tait justement l'exception (exception dans la simplification). Il est amusant de voir que beaucoup avaient d'ailleurs dj adopt certaines orthographes comme "des matchs" (sans e au pluriel), "des portefeuilles" (sans tiret), "combattif" (avec deux T) ou "vnement" (avec un accent grave sur le deuxime e), "des mdias" (media, en latin, tant dj un pluriel).

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,



> Entre le poids de 2 personnes et une "corporation" qui reprsente 1000/10000/100000 usagers et fait *appelle*  France Terme / Acadmie Franaise , il n'y a pas *photos* ... Certains acteurs ou courants de *penss* ont plus de poids que d'autres pour influer sur la formalisation d'une langue.


Ae !

 ::D:

----------


## DomDA91

> L'Acadmie en est encore loin dans sa rdaction du dictionnaire. Il me semble qu'elle est au T. Bon, on va dire que le W, Y et Z vont aller assez vite. Mais si elle ne fait pas de rvision sur ce qui est dj rdig, elle sera vite dpasse.


Depuis sa cration en 1634 l'Acadmie Franaise en est  sa *9me dition* du dictionnaire ce qui fait tout de mme une rvision tous les 40 ans !

Plus de dtails.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

rien  voir mais bien d'actualit, on m'a envoy a :



et a :



Bonnes rigolades,

----------


## escartefigue

> Il est tout  fait possible d'crire  l'Acadmie Franaise pour des propositions / suggestions : http://www.academie-francaise.fr/le-...u-dictionnaire


Tout  fait, je le fais de temps  autre, la dernire fois c'tait  propos de l'expression "_ trs vite_" qui me semblait fautive, ("vite" n'tant videmment pas un repre temporel).
Ils m'ont confirm que l'expression est fautive et qu'il prvoient une article sur ce sujet dans la section "dire/ne pas dire"  :;): 

 noter que l'acadmie franaise m'a toujours rpondu avec courtoisie et assez rapidement  chacune de mes sollicitations  ::):  ce n'est pas le cas de certains mdia auxquels il m'arrive galement d'crire (pourtant toujours avec courtoisie).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Tout  fait, je le fais de temps  autre, la dernire fois c'tait  propos de l'expression "_ trs vite_" qui me semblait fautive, ("vite" n'tant videmment pas un repre temporel).
> Ils m'ont confirm que l'expression est fautive et qu'il prvoient une article sur ce sujet dans la section "dire/ne pas dire" 
> 
>  noter que l'acadmie franaise m'a toujours rpondu avec courtoisie et assez rapidement  chacune de mes sollicitations  ce n'est pas le cas de certains mdia auxquels il m'arrive galement d'crire (pourtant toujours avec courtoisie).


C'est intressant . J'ai des termes  soumettre . Francisons les choses  ::lol::

----------


## Jipt

> Ils m'ont confirm que l'expression est fautive et qu'il prvoient un article sur ce sujet dans la section "dire/ne pas dire"


Feraient bien d'en envoyer trs vite des copies aux diffrentes chanes de tloche, parce qu'alors, entre Stphane Bern et Laurent Delahousse, ils dcrochent le pompon !
Et comme il ne doit pas y avoir qu'eux...

Tiens,  propos de franais, et c'est pour a que j'aime cette langue,


EDIT : j'ai oubli a, honte sur eux !



Bon week-end -- dsol tanaka59, pas sr que ton plan va bien fonctionner.

----------


## Glutinus

Petite participation de cette semaine, et petite rflexion :



Cet extrait provient d'un tmoignage, certainement oral. On sent videmment le "parl", et on pardonne les petites fautes de tournure quand on parle un peu trop vite et sous l'effet de l'motion. Mais lors de la retranscription, il n'est pas rare qu'un organisme de media corrige un peu les erreurs de tournure, et aurait d crire : "pour qu'il n'y ait pas la cohue". A mon avis.

----------


## Jipt

Salustre,

je vais bientt passer  la fibre (tout arrive !)

Parait que a va me changer la vie, en attendant j'ai reu une avalanche de courriels pour l'abonnement  une box et tout ce qui va avec, et donc j'ai eu la surprise de recevoir deux fois les "Conditions contractuelles", un fichier pdf de 18 pages dont le texte a d tre rdig en police taille 6, je vous laisse imaginer le confort de lecture,  ::evil:: , mais ce qui m'a surpris, c'est de constater que ces deux fichiers "officiels", contractuels -- c'est grave, mha -- n'avaient pas la mme taille !
346,3 ko et 358,8 ko, et me voil parti  les comparer page par page, et je vous rassure tout de suite, sans les lire, juste les regarder, et a a suffi pour dcouvrir a en page 7 :



Et les dates en bas  droite des pages sont strictement les mmes.

Si le reste du service est  l'avenant, a commence mal, cette histoire...

----------


## escartefigue

Vraiment curieux et inquitant.
Il s'agit d'un contrat qui engage donc les deux parties, en cas de conflit, je suppose - sans tre juriste - que ce genre de faille est une vritable bche pour un avocat !

----------


## Jipt

> [...] ce genre de faille est une vritable bche pour un avocat !


Bah !
Qui va le voir ? Le document est  vomir, quand on l'a sous les yeux, et  part comparer page  page, le dfaut ne se remarque pas, surtout si l'utilisateur clique sur "oui"  la question "le fichier existe dj, voulez-vous le remplacer ?" lors de l'enregistrement des pices jointes.
Y a que moi, qui suis curieux, qui rpond "non"  ce genre de question et va l'enregistrer sous un autre nom ou ailleurs, pour le comparer  l'autre.

Et comme a ne concerne que les tarifs de communication avec des pays improbables aux noms inconnus, mha pas grand monde est concern.

Par contre, il est vrai que si ce genre d'erreur peut arriver, alors n'importe quelle autre erreur peut arriver, mme les plus indcelables, et a c'est dramatique, dans le sens o on ne peut rien faire pour s'en prmunir.

Bonne journe,

----------


## escartefigue

Je voulais crire "une vritable brche" et non pas "bche"  ::aie:: 
Je pige pas comment l'un est devenu l'autre  :8O:

----------


## naute

> Par contre, il est vrai que si ce genre d'erreur peut arriver, alors n'importe quelle autre erreur peut arriver, mme les plus indcelables, et a c'est dramatique, dans le sens o on ne peut rien faire pour s'en prmunir.


Si ! Il suffit de ne pas signer  ::mrgreen::  .

----------


## Jipt

> Si ! Il suffit de ne pas signer  .


et se retrouver coup du monde numrique et ne plus pouvoir poster dans *ce* fil ? Oh noooooon !

Parce que si j'ai bien compris le film,  terme il n'y aura plus d'adsl, et quand le tlphone sera pass sur ip, "ils" couperont le cuivre,  rage  dsespoir !, tout fout le camp.

----------


## tanaka59

> et se retrouver coup du monde numrique et ne plus pouvoir poster dans *ce* fil ? Oh noooooon !
> 
> Parce que si j'ai bien compris le film,  terme il n'y aura plus d'adsl, et quand le tlphone sera pass sur ip, "ils" couperont le cuivre,  rage  dsespoir !, tout fout le camp.





> rage !  dsespoir !  vieillesse ennemie ! N'ai-je donc tant vcu que pour cette infamie ?


Comme dit dans une parodie du Cid , c'est "avez peur de pourrir ?"  ::mouarf::

----------


## virginieh

::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> 


Excellent !
Bien vu !
 ::bravo::   ::applo::

----------


## tanaka59

> 


Dans le mme acabit j'ai vu "Ciccon de Blegique" ... au lieu de "Chicon de Belgique" ... dans le sud de la France  ::mouarf::   ::lol:: 

"Cuisses" et pas "Cuisse" au plurielle c'est mieux car on n'en vend pas qu'une ...  ::aie::

----------


## naute

> si j'ai bien compris le film,  terme il n'y aura plus d'adsl


Probablement, mais reste  dfinir le terme en question. Comme pour la couverture GSM, il restera normment d'endroits, quoi qu'en dise la propagande officielle, pour lesquels l'investissement ne sera pas jug rentable, et comme c'est essentiellement une question d'argent... 

a m'tonnerait beaucoup que les oprateurs s'amusent  enfouir plusieurs kilomtres de cble pour ne desservir que quelques clients potentiels, voire un seul dans certains cas, d'autant que, dans pas mal d'endroits, l'enfouissement pose des problmes techniques. Or, il me semble, mais c'est sous rserves, que le rseau optique est toujours enfoui, jamais en arien. 

Quant  assurer l'accs internet par le rseau GSM pour ceux qui ne pourraient pas bnficier de la fibre optique, ce n'est pas non plus pour demain. Je n'ai mme pas la 3G chez moi, et je suis trs loin d'tre le seul, et on nous rebat les oreilles avec la 5G. Pour tre connect en cellulaire, j'utilise un botier FemtoCell qui assure mes communications via...l'ADSL. 

La notion de service public s'efface pitoyablement devant les intrts financiers en jeu. L'tat est dans l'incapacit totale d'imposer aux oprateurs d'assurer une couverture digne de ce nom, et je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il en ait la volont. Tout a un prix.

Pas d'inquitude, le cuivre a encore de beaux jours devant lui.




> "Cuisses" et pas "Cuisse" au plurielle c'est mieux car on n'en vend pas qu'une


a se discute, d'abord parce que je mettrais plutt "pluriel" (  ::mouarf::  ) et, plus srieusement,  parce qu'on peut considrer qu'on parle d'un produit qui s'appelle "Cuisse de poulet", et qu'on le conditionne par quantit de 10 Kg. Mais je dis bien "a se discute". Je pense que les deux formulations sont possibles.

----------


## virginieh

> Dans le mme acabit j'ai vu "Ciccon de Blegique" ... au lieu de "Chicon de Belgique" ... dans le sud de la France  
> 
> "Cuisses" et pas "Cuisse" au plurielle c'est mieux car on n'en vend pas qu'une ...


Lis la ligne en dessous c'est encore plus drle.  ::):

----------


## fredoche

> Or, il me semble, mais c'est sous rserves, que le rseau optique est toujours enfoui, jamais en arien.


Aucun frein technique en tout cas. 
Je souponne encore un de ces gouffres  argent public o pour se gaver un peu plus, on va s'imposer  soi-mme ce type de contrainte.
Si vous faites un peu attention, la moindre rue que l'on refait va tre rouverte  chaque fois pour chaque type de rseau, et la rue reste en travaux pendant des mois



> La notion de service public s'efface pitoyablement devant les intrts financiers en jeu. L'tat est dans l'incapacit totale d'imposer aux oprateurs d'assurer une couverture digne de ce nom, et je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il en ait la volont. Tout a un prix.
> 
> Pas d'inquitude, le cuivre a encore de beaux jours devant lui.


L'tat est tout  fait fait capable. L'tat dispose des frquences sur ses territoires et est tout  fait en mesure quand il en fait la concession d'imposer des obligations de service public. 
Sauf qu'il ne le fait pas, je vous laisse deviner pourquoi. 
Dans les gnreux soutiens  Notre Commandeur Suprme nous avons Bouygues, Niel, Drahi... reste Orange

Voil le prix

----------


## escartefigue

> "Cuisses" et pas "Cuisse" au plurie*lle* c'est mieux car on n'en vend pas qu'une ...


Ou le syndrome de l'arroseur arros  :;):

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Aucun frein technique en tout cas. 
> Je souponne encore un de ces gouffres  argent public o pour se gaver un peu plus, on va s'imposer  soi-mme ce type de contrainte.
> Si vous faites un peu attention, la moindre rue que l'on refait va tre rouverte  chaque fois pour chaque type de rseau, et la rue reste en travaux pendant des mois
> 
> L'tat est tout  fait fait capable. L'tat dispose des frquences sur ses territoires et est tout  fait en mesure quand il en fait la concession d'imposer des obligations de service public. 
> Sauf qu'il ne le fait pas, je vous laisse deviner pourquoi. 
> Dans les gnreux soutiens  Notre Commandeur Suprme nous avons Bouygues, Niel, Drahi... reste Orange
> 
> Voil le prix





> Probablement, mais reste  dfinir le terme en question. Comme pour la couverture GSM, il restera normment d'endroits, quoi qu'en dise la propagande officielle, pour lesquels l'investissement ne sera pas jug rentable, et comme c'est essentiellement une question d'argent... 
> 
> a m'tonnerait beaucoup que les oprateurs s'amusent  enfouir plusieurs kilomtres de cble pour ne desservir que quelques clients potentiels, voire un seul dans certains cas, d'autant que, dans pas mal d'endroits, l'enfouissement pose des problmes techniques. Or, il me semble, mais c'est sous rserves, que le rseau optique est toujours enfoui, jamais en arien. 
> 
> Quant  assurer l'accs internet par le rseau GSM pour ceux qui ne pourraient pas bnficier de la fibre optique, ce n'est pas non plus pour demain. Je n'ai mme pas la 3G chez moi, et je suis trs loin d'tre le seul, et on nous rebat les oreilles avec la 5G. Pour tre connect en cellulaire, j'utilise un botier FemtoCell qui assure mes communications via...l'ADSL. 
> 
> La notion de service public s'efface pitoyablement devant les intrts financiers en jeu. L'tat est dans l'incapacit totale d'imposer aux oprateurs d'assurer une couverture digne de ce nom, et je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il en ait la volont. Tout a un prix.
> 
> Pas d'inquitude, le cuivre a encore de beaux jours devant lui.


Habitant l'agglo Lilloise, il y a eu en 2015 un contentieux entre SFR et la MEL. Orange a repris le bb en 2017 avec du retard ...

Notez que sur les faades des btiments enterieur  1930 l'tat a un droit de "servitude". Cela lui permet de faire passer eau/gaz/lectricit/tlcom ... Un propritaire peut refuser qu'on perce sa faade pour apposer un nouveau cable. Comme il peut refuser l'accs de son terrain  un prestataire ... Cependant il ne pourra pas s'opposer  un passage de cble si un rseau et un trou de perage son dj existant . 

En cas de refus ou de blocage , l'tat/l'oprateur/mairie/interco/dpartement peut engager une procdure avec avis d'huissier pour entrave  la bonne marche de travaux sur le rseau publique. Les procdures peuvent mettre 6  18 mois dans le pire des cas. C'est rare , par contre cela existe et quand cela bloque , en cas de date butoir , des habitants / commerant peuvent se retrouver ... sans tlcoms et dans des situations tout simplement ubuesque ...

En gnral soit on a affaire  un chieur , soit les btiments de France qui doivent rglementer sur les btiments classs .




> Ou le syndrome de l'arroseur arros


J'aurais d dire la terminaison ... Plus plates excuses  ::oops::

----------


## Lung

> "Cuisses" et pas "Cuisse" au pluriel c'est mieux car on n'en vend pas qu'une ...


Si, si, juste une, mais de 10 kg.
(c'est a le progrs)

 ::aie::

----------


## Dave Hiock

\/
je ne sais si beaucoup s'intresse, de prs ou de loin, au sport mcanique, je parle Moto.
Vu un site ddi :

le lien

----------


## Glutinus

C'est pour pointer du doigt une erreur ou vraiment pour partager ta passion ? Si c'est le dernier cas je suis pas sr que ce soit le bon endroit pour poster  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est pour pointer du doigt une erreur ou vraiment pour partager ta passion ? Si c'est le dernier cas je suis pas sr que ce soit le bon endroit pour poster


Moi je pense qu'il est passionn de bike (il faut l'tre pour lire ce genre de site), et son il averti ayant repr deux fautes en quatre lignes, c'est pas mal, alors il les partage,  ::ccool::

----------


## Dave Hiock

> C'est pour pointer du doigt une *deux* erreur*s* ou vraiment pour partager ta passion ?


Plutt quune passion un centre dintrt comme plein dautres mais lorsque je lis en  diagonale  et que cela me fait saigner le regard, _ce qui nest pas frquent en premire lecture_, alors on peut dfinitivement se poser la question :  O sont passs les correcteurs ? 





> Moi je pense qu'il est passionn de bike (il faut l'tre pour lire ce genre de site)


Pas plus que quand je parcours nimporte quel autre site, il y en a bien qui lisent le forum politique de DVP :aie :

----------


## Jipt

Non mais c'est pas vrai, dites-moi que je rve, pincez-moi !



Et pour que tout soit bien clair, la personne  qui j'ai coup le visage est de sexe fminin.

----------


## halaster08

> Et pour que tout soit bien clair, la personne  qui j'ai coup le visage est de sexe fminin.


Du coup tu aurais prfr "future acqureuse ?"  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Bah, acquresse (juridique) et acqureuse (ah tiens, celui-ci est soulign par le correcteur de ff) existent et sinon, pour contourner le problme (et l'horreur, puisqu'en l'espce on accorde un adjectif au fminin avec un nom commun au masculin et a ne les a pas choqu,  la tloche), il suffisait d'utiliser acheteuse, et a fonctionnait trs bien : future acheteuse et hop !

Bonne journe, bonne semaine, bon dconfinement, etc.

----------


## Invit

Le beau covidiot que voil !



Sans doute une racine commune avec la tajine... ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

En mme temps c'est pas lui qui crit les sous-titres  :;): 

Chose trange : une faute aussi grossire et en mme temps on a bien l'accent circonflexe sur le u de "sr"
Si correcteur automatique il y avait, _tanjente_  ::aie::  aurait t intercept non ?

Par contre, les espaces inscables manquantes avant les deux points ne sont pas systmatiquement vues par les correcteurs, n'en parlons pas...

Sur le registre de l'orthographe, en toute logique, "France bleu*e*" serait logique, alors que "France bleu" fait plutt penser  la France des ecchymoses, mme si c'est dans l'air du temps  ::P:

----------


## Glutinus

Tiens, petite anecdote, savez-vous ce qu'est une tangente pour un Polytechnicien ? C'est son pe d'apparat. Cela se nomme ainsi car elle se situe le long de la jambe.

C'est d'autant plus drle qu'on a le champ lexical de l'arme blanche ("fil du rasoir").

Cette orthographe tanjente  la place de tangente me fait penser que l'auteur a d manger une tajine (ou une tagine) le midi. EDIT : je viens de voir que 7gy avait dj fait la mme remarque sous l'image. Les grands esprits se rencontrent...





> Sur le registre de l'orthographe, en toute logique, "France bleu*e*" serait logique, alors que "France bleu" fait plutt penser  la France des ecchymoses, mme si c'est dans l'air du temps


Une des passions d'une amie tait d'couter en permanence France Bleu ; comme elle tait  Clermont, c'tait France Bleu Pays d'Auvergne. Pour me moquer d'elle, je disais qu'elle coutait "France Bleu d'Auvergne"  ::mouarf::  du coup je me souviens bien que a ne s'accorde pas !

----------


## Jipt

> l'auteur a d manger *une* tajine (ou une tagine) le midi.


*Un*, plutt, non ? Source wikipedia car je ne peux pas poster une photocopie de ma mmoire, souvenir d'un voyage au Maroc en 1977.

----------


## Glutinus

Effectivement, j'tais persuad que c'tait une tagine, srement parce que a me fait penser  une casserole ou  une marmite. On ne m'a jamais repris quand j'en mangeais au restau, par exemple. Mme si, maintenant que tu le mentionnes, je m'aperois que j'entends souvent  l'oral "un tajine".

----------


## escartefigue

C'est surtout que les noms se terminant par "ine" sont le plus souvent fminins : angine, frangine, cousine, bassine, protine...

Exception notable : yelosubmarine qui est UN sous-marin  ::pastaper::

----------


## Glutinus

Extrait d'un de mes agrgateurs de news : 



Mais pourquoi donc ce nain pose-t-il sa main devant sa bouche, comme s'il avait dit une connerie ? Se serait-il tromp de films ?

Allez, pour "l'excuse" la relle image, qui essaie de justifier en faisant encore plus de name-dropping pour faire cliquer du no-geek* du 21me sicle. Je ne sais plus comment on dit a en journalisme... manchette ? N'empche, c'est pas mon mtier... apparemment, pas celui non plus de ce site qui use encore et toujours d'artifice pour cliquer  tout va. Je suis sr que c'tait fait exprs pour qu'on aille jeter un oeil...




* Puisqu'on est dans du blabla, a me refait souvenir  quand j'ai commenc  bosser il y a une quinzaine d'annes. Le mot "geek" tait en plein essor, on essayait de le dfinir, savoir si on disait "Guique" ou "Jique".
Et l, premier jour d'intercontrat, un mec hyper pteux :
- Ha oui, moi je suis un vrai _jique_, j'ai lu tout Orson Scott Card. Tu as lu ?
- J'ai lu le premier tome Stratgie Ender mais j'ai galr pour terminer le second tome, j'ai pas aim. Du coup je n'ai pas lu la suite.
- Ha oui moi j'ai tout lu c'est gnial on peut pas tre _jique_ si on n'a pas lu tout Card ou Simmons [A cette priode, mme si ces oeuvres taient sorties il y a longtemps, il fallait lire trois oeuvres dbut 2000 : la stratgie Ender, Hyprion et Neuromancien de Gibson]
- Du coup, tu as pens quoi de Basilica ?
- Ha, je connais pas, c'est de qui ?
- Bah... Orscon Scott Card.
- Ha oui c'est vrai... ha non, j'ai lu, j'ai pas aim...
- Qu'est-ce que t'as pas aim ?
- J'ai pas aim.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !




> TF1 nous *gte*...


Ah ouais ?



> *gter* \ɡɑ.te\ transitif ou pronominal 1er groupe    Endommager, mettre en mauvais tat, abmer en donnant une mauvaise forme ou autrement.    Salir, tacher.    Corrompre, dpraver, dvoyer.    (Figur) Encourager, entretenir quelquun dans ses dfauts, dans ses vices par trop dindulgence, de complaisance.    (Pronominal) (Sens propre) Se corrompre.    (Pronominal) (Figur) Se dit, en parlant des changements de bien en mal, de la dpravation des murs, du got.    (Pronominal) Commencer  devenir mauvais, en parlant du temps, du climat.    (Pronominal) Commencer  prendre une fcheuse tournure, en parlant des choses.


source (avec plein d'exemples)
Tu me diras, comme c'est TF1, c'est tout  fait vrai, en fait  ::mouarf:: 





> Mais pourquoi donc ce nain pose-t-il *sa main* devant sa bouche


Laquelle ? La _gauche_ dans la petite image en haut, ou la _droite_ dans la grande en bas ? Encore un effet miroir foireux d'un graphiste dbile...





> comment on dit a en journalisme... manchette ?


Pas sr :



> Le mot manchette peut dsigner :
>     en typographie, une note place non pas en bas de page, mais dans la marge d'un texte,  la hauteur de l'appel de note ;    en journalisme, des indications en gros caractres destines  frapper lattention du lecteur et qui figurent gnralement  la premire page dun journal. Ce peut tre un sous-titre explicatif plac dans la marge extrieure ou une affichette en devanture de kiosque (placard) ;


source 
Et je n'ai pas trouv de mot pour la manchette d'en bas.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,





> Ah ouais ?
> source (avec plein d'exemples)
> Tu me diras, comme c'est TF1, c'est tout  fait vrai, en fait


*Attention* : Wikixxx ne saurait tre utilis comme source unique d'information. Pour rappel, il s'agit d'une plate-forme collaborative, avec les dfauts de ses qualits.
J'ai corrig des milliers de pages Wiki truffes de fautes de toutes sortes (orthographe, grammaire, typographie, rptitions). 
Et c'est un ternel recommencement, il en arrive de nouvelles tous les jours  ::(: 

Gter veut galement dire tre attentionn. Cf. des sources autrement plus fiables : 
Le CNRTL : https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/gater
Le Larousse : https://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie...her/g%C3%A2ter
Le Robert en ligne : https://dictionnaire.lerobert.com/definition/gater

Ces trois sources tant unanimes, aucun doute n'est permis  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

Selon le sens recherch

Mbapp, plus jeune joueur ** marqu*er* 20 buts...

ou bien

Mbapp, plus jeune joueur*,* *a* marqu** 20 buts...

De ce que je comprends, il s'agit de dire que Mbapp est le seul joueur qui,  son ge, a dj marqu 20 buts, auquel cas c'est bien la premire graphie qui s'applique, contrairement  ce qu'on voit dans le sous-titre. 
La deuxime version serait correcte si l'ide tait de montrer que Mbapp, plus jeune joueur (de ligue 1, de l'quipe de france...), a marqu 20 buts (dans la saison par exemple)

Pice jointe 586338

----------


## el_slapper

Pour moi, le sous-titre confirme ton interprtation premire : c'est bien le plus jeune joueur  marqu*er* 20 buts. Et confirme aussi la nullit des gens qui font les sous-titres (ou alors le fait qu'ils n'ont pas le temps de se relire, ce qui fait remonter la nullit sur leurs managers).

----------


## Jipt

> Ces trois sources tant unanimes, aucun doute n'est permis


C'est au point IIB. du CNRTL (_Se montrer trs attentionn et prvenant pour quelqu'un; en partic. le combler de cadeaux, de dons, etc._) ou  celui du Robert que tu penses ? (pas pu accder au Larousse, ses cookies sont ingrables.)

Ben a va dans le mme sens que les autres, quand on rflchit bien : l'enfant *gt* par ses grands-parents qui le comblent de cadeaux  Nol en fait le *pourrissent* ! Le *gtent*, quoi.

C'est une utilisation du verbe  double dtente, l !  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::P:

----------


## Glutinus

Certains nologismes peuvent tre trouvs dans un dictionnaire et pas dans l'autre. Certains - provenant surtout du langage urbain, parl - seront orthographis d'une manire dans un dictionnaire et d'une autre dans l'autre. Le fait que les significations se recoupent permettent de s'assurer d'un consensus. Concernant l'tymologie je prfre me renseigner sur le cnrtl. Wiktionnaire est une bonne base, mais n'est pas au got du jour. On dit souvent "tu m'as gt !" dans le sens : tu m'as fourni des cadeaux ou des services alors que je ne le mrite pas, que je capricieux. Cela recoupe plus ce que dit le cnrtl, mais n'a pas vraiment sa mention dans le wiktionnaire.

----------


## escartefigue

> Certains nologismes peuvent tre trouvs dans un dictionnaire et pas dans l'autre. Certains - provenant surtout du langage urbain, parl - seront orthographis d'une manire dans un dictionnaire et d'une autre dans l'autre. Le fait que les significations se recoupent permettent de s'assurer d'un consensus.


C'est presque mot pour mot ce que j'ai expliqu  un contributeur Wikipdia rcemment : il faut recouper les diffrentes sources et parfois choisir son camp.
Le dbat concernait le nologisme "candidater", ajout dans certains dictionnaires, rejet dans d'autres.

Le Larousse l'a par exemple ajout trs rcemment, ainsi que le Robert,  l'inverse, le CNRTL ne l'intgre pas, et plus encore, l'Acadmie franaise explique pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser.
L'argumentaire de l'Acadmie est intressant et convaincant et quand le consensus n'est pas l, ils sont dans leur rle d'arbitre.
Aussi, je me range  leur avis sur ce point, n'en dplaise aux grontophobes  ::P: .

----------


## escartefigue

> Effectivement, j'tais persuad que c'tait une tagine, srement parce que a me fait penser  une casserole ou  une marmite. On ne m'a jamais repris quand j'en mangeais au restau, par exemple. Mme si, maintenant que tu le mentionnes, je m'aperois que j'entends souvent  l'oral "un tajine".


Il ne faut pas confondre "mou de mouton" et "tajine de poitrine" !

----------


## tanaka59

Vu dans un bandeau Cnews :

" A cause du H1N1 / Grippe Aviaire : abattage de conards " ...  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Vu dans un*e* bandeau Cnews :


Pas *ici*, a, stp. Fais un effort, merci.

----------


## fredoche

> Vu dans une bandeau Cnews :
> 
> " A cause du H1N1 / Grippe Aviaire : abattage de conards " ...


Oui c'est vrai, ils auraient du mettre deux n

----------


## Glutinus

Alors, l'Acadmie franaise recommande LA covid-19 parce que ce serait LA maladie du coronavirus, mais on dit LE H1N1 ou LA H1N1 ?  LA grippe H1N1 ? LE virus de la grippe H1N1 ? LA maladie du virus de la grippe H1N1 ?

(foutage de gueule envers l'Acadmie qui ouvre sa bouche deux mois aprs pour justifier son salaire alors que 95% des Franais disait dj LE covid...)

----------


## fsmrel

Ayons de la compassion pour celles-z-ceux qui en plus de la covid se sont chop la cholra, la ttanosse, la fausse croupe, j'en passe, et des pires...

----------


## tatayo

De ce que j'ai trouv (INSERM, OMS...):
Le virus :SARS-CoV2
La maladie : COVID-19
H1N1: le sous-type de virus
Coronavirus : la famille de virus.

Donc visiblement on doit (devrait ?) dire  la maladie COVID-19, cause par le coronavirus  SARS-CoV2 de sous-type H1N1.


Accessoirement le rhume est aussi caus par un coronavirus  :;): 


La COVID-19 ou le COVID-19 ? L'OMS a dcide que ce serait la COVID-19.

Tatayo.

----------


## Glutinus

Haha, merci Tatayo.
Le plus simple serait qu'on dise LE bouzin et a sera tellement plus simple  ::lol::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Pas *ici*, a, stp. Fais un effort, merci.


C'est l'accent marseillais  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::  . 

Tiens dans le mme acabit. 

Vous dites un/une polaire ? un/une autoroute ? 

https://www.topito.com/top-mots-fran...nait-pas-genre

----------


## fredoche

C'est comme les toilettes qui sont singulires en Belgique : "la toilette" et qui deviennent plurielles en France "les toilettes". Vous savez ce que disent les belges  ce propos : "c'est normal en France il faut en faire plusieurs pour en trouver une de propre". Ce en quoi ils ont parfaitement raison  ::france:: 

On a aussi "un escabeau" qui devient "une escabelle" en Belgique. Personnellement je prfre grimper une escabelle.

----------


## tanaka59

> C'est comme les toilettes qui sont singulires en Belgique : "la toilette" et qui deviennent plurielles en France "les toilettes". Vous savez ce que disent les belges  ce propos : "c'est normal en France il faut en faire plusieurs pour en trouver une de propre". Ce en quoi ils ont parfaitement raison 
> 
> On a aussi "un escabeau" qui devient "une escabelle" en Belgique. Personnellement je prfre grimper une escabelle.


En France pour les vieux on a un dambulateur, en Belgique une Tribune  ::aie:: 

Tiens pour ceux qui aiment les jeux de mots : https://www.facebook.com/apero-manag...5534449799875/ . J'avais dj la boutique physique et ambulante de ce marchand dans le sud de la France il y a quelques annes . Mais depuis 3/4 ans , je ne le vois plus .

----------


## Invit

> En France les vieux on un dambulateur, en Belgique une Tribune


Une marchette au Qubec.
Et on y dit aussi  aller  LA toilette

----------


## tanaka59

> Une marchette au Qubec.
> Et on y dit aussi  aller  LA toilette


On dit aussi "ouattre" pour le trne  ::mrgreen:: 

En France un pendulaire, en Belgique un navetteur ,

----------


## Jipt

> je ne me vois plus .


Nettoie le miroir...

----------


## Glutinus

La vomitude du jour :

Style compltement dcousu, mais bon, pourquoi pas.
Mais les fautes, mon dieu, quelle rigolade !

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

vous avez vu le "travail" (?) des nouveaux graphistes ? Hier soir au journal de la 2 :



Quand je pense qu'il y a quelques sicles ceux qui commettent aujourd'hui ces abominations auraient t jects avec perte et fracas et leurs caractres refondus, maintenant on ne se gne plus pour enlever volontairement des morceaux de lettres et a donne quoi ? Des trucs dont il faut se dcarcasser les yeux et la comprenette pour capter ce qui est crit.

M3rd3 quoi !, ce sont des lettres qui sont esquintes, dformes, massacres, vides de leur sens, a ne rime  rien et a complique la lecture -- dj qu'on sait de moins en moins lire, on est mal barrs moi j'dis !
Et il y a des abrutis de p-dg incultes (dans ce domaine -- "_ouech ouech, ok coco, a va faire djeun_" -- mais on s'en balek que a "fasse djeun", vaudrait mieux que a fasse efficace en termes de lisibilit) qui valident.
Pauvre poque...
Ce sont les textes moches d'un monde minable.

Vous voulez la voir sans le micro qui en cache un morceau ? Suivez le lien.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Les lettres stylises ne sont pas une nouveaut, les lettrines par exemple datent de la nuit des temps, leur lecture n'est pas aise, mais leur aspect dcoratif est indniable.
L'criture arabe se prte elle aussi volontiers aux graphies ornementales, certaines fois magnifiques.
Et si on voulait imposer une criture facile  lire par tous, le manuscrit deviendrait l'exception, dj qu'il se fait de plus en plus rare, traitement de texte oblige...
De plus, il ne s'agit pas l d'un texte, mais d'une enseigne.
Bref, je ne vois rien de rprhensible dans tout a  ::P:

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

CNEW se lance des fleurs

----------


## Invit

Je pensais que Charles Berling tait un peu plus lettr que a  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

Le _bouquet missaire_, pas pire que le _bouc hmi-chvre_ !

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

premire entre de cette nouvelle anne, que je vous souhaite excellente (malgr ce qu'on sait et qui nous tourne autour) et s'il pouvait y avoir moins de posts, a montrerait que les choses s'arrangent.
Mais dans ce domaine j'ai peu d'espoir : quand ils en sont  confondre l'Hrault et les Bouches-du-Rhne, je me dis que c'est foutu :



 ::cry::

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour, 

Un classique que j'aime beaucoup, notamment en raison de l'imagination dont certains interrogs  font preuve  ::P:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Vous connaissez Auchan (heu pardon) Auchamps ?  ::ptdr:: 

Repris en boucle par Sudinfo.be et la RTBF ...

----------


## foetus

> Vous connaissez Auchan (heu pardon) Auchamps ?


Bien oui  ::langue2::  Auchamp, c'est l'ancien nom de la ville Anchamps en France. (<- lien wiki en Franais)
Cela doit tre trs bucolique comme dirait 1 certain journal diffus chaque 1ier samedi du mois, mais je ne vois pas ce qu'on y faire l-bas  ::koi:: 

Si tu as 1 autre question tu la poses  ::zoubi::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Bien oui  Auchamp, c'est l'ancien nom de la ville Anchamps en France. (<- lien wiki en Franais)
> Cela doit tre trs bucolique comme dirait 1 certain journal diffus chaque 1ier samedi du mois, mais je ne vois pas ce qu'on y faire l-bas 
> 
> Si tu as 1 autre question tu la poses


Dans les communes au nom burlesque j'avais dj entendu , sans pour autant faire lien ici dans l'article (erreur volontaire ou pas  ::lol:: )

----------


## Glutinus

> Mais dans ce domaine j'ai peu d'espoir : quand ils en sont  confondre l'Hrault et les Bouches-du-Rhne, je me dis que c'est foutu


Cette erreur est frquente sur les cartes de nos JT. Je trouve curieux qu'ils n'utilisent pas une appli ou quelque chose quivalent, sur laquelle ils ont juste  slectionner les dpartements et cela les colore automatiquement.

En mme temps, on parle de trafic, automatiquement on va colorier les Bouches-du-Rhne !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,


Tiens, mme dans le clbre (sous Linux) mc, cette merveille :

----------


## Glutinus

Petit extrait d'un site de jeux vido bien connu, test d'un jeu qui va sortir demain.



N'y a-t-il pas un petit problme au niveau de l'Arrangement ?
Nous devrons avoir prcisment 552 combinaisons (ou pour rester mathmatiquement plus correct, arrangements) et non pas 529 comme le prcise le testeur.

Effectivement, la formule est 24x23, sachant que l'ordre des "jobs" (classe de personnage, mtier) est important 
 ::fleche::  dans ce jeu, un moine/voleur n'a pas les mmes capacits qu'un voleur/moine ! 

Mais on ne peut pas choisir deux fois le mme job !
 ::fleche::  un hros ne peut-tre moine-moine !

23x23 donnerait le nombre de combinaisons  rptition, soit 529, c'est--dire possiblement moine-moine comme dit ci-dessus, mais dans un panel de 23 jobs.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais on ne peut pas choisir deux fois le mme job !
>  un hros ne peut-tre moine-moine !


Dans le petit texte que tu as coller c'est crit "vous *pouvez* cumuler deux classes" donc pour moi il y a la possibilit de faire moine-rien ce qui est quivalent a moine-moine
Donc pour moi ce serait 24*24 = 576 le bon nombre




> 23x23 donnerait le nombre de combinaisons  rptition, soit 529, c'est--dire possiblement moine-moine comme dit ci-dessus, mais dans un panel de 23 jobs.


Vu que le jeu n'est pas encore sorti, il est possible que l'auteur ait eu accs  une version diffrente du jeu avec seulement 23 classes, et que l'diteur ait prvenu au dernier moment qu'il y a aurait finalement 24, et l'auteur n'a pas pens a corrig son calcul

----------


## Glutinus

Tu as tout  fait raison, j'ai oubli qu'on pouvait trs bien tre moine-rien. Il me semble que dans la dmo on peut pas tre moine-moine, mais dans le premier opus c'tait possible de combiner deux fois la mme classe (mais a ne donne rien de plus que d'tre moine-rien). Cependant un des attraits du jeu est justement de trouver les combinaisons qui te plaisent ou te servent le plus dans la situation. Donc _techniquement_ c'est possible, mais _dans les faits_ je ne mettrai pas en avant cette possibilit dans mon test  ::mouarf::  j'en resterai  mon arrangement 24x23.

Ce pourrait toutefois tre intressant pour leur prochain opus de rajouter des spcificits si on n'a qu'une seule classe, ou alors si on combine deux fois la mme !




> Vu que le jeu n'est pas encore sorti, il est possible que l'auteur ait eu accs  une version diffrente du jeu avec seulement 23 classes, et que l'diteur ait prvenu au dernier moment qu'il y a aurait finalement 24, et l'auteur n'a pas pens a corrig son calcul


Possible aussi. Cependant, je pense qu'il n'ait pas all aussi loin pour capturer les diffrents jobs, dbloquables au fur et  mesure du jeu. J'imagine que l'diteur ou le studio a fourni un dossier pour l'aider  rdiger son test.

----------


## fsmrel

OVH est manifestement plus en progrs en anglais qu'en franais...

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut _Jipt_ et  toutes et tous,



> Salut,
> rien  voir mais bien d'actualit, on m'a envoy a 
> 
> et a :
> Bonnes rigolades,


Source: On voit des trucs des fois, on se demande ... - Page 144 - Films & TV

Dans la mme veine:
[ ::alerte::  troll historique]

[/ ::alerte::  troll historique]

Source: Covid-19: Marseille ne veut pas de guerre scientifique avec Paris | Urtikan.net

...

La commande vocale avec Patrick Bosso _Je voudrais les horaires pour Marseille en train
_


_PATRICK BOSSO / SANS ACCENT - TEASER -YouTube_

Bis repetita, bonnes rigolades _[🄯 Jipt]_  :;): ,

 ::fleche::   🄯 Copyleft


[Edit]
_- Attention! J'ai le glaive vengeur et le bras sculier! L'aigle va fondre sur la vieille buse!... - - Un peu chouette comme mtaphore, non? - - C'est pas une mtaphore, c'est une priphrase. - - Fais pas chier!... - - Ca, c'est une mtaphore._
Source: - Attention! J'ai le glaive vengeur et le bras sculier! L'aigle [...] - Michel Audiard - Dicocitations Le Monde







_
les perles de Michel Audiard - YouTube_

----------


## escartefigue

un grand classique

Pice jointe 594163

Exercice : 
classez les annes 1981 dans l'ordre chronologiquejustifiez votre choixlaquelle des annes 1981 est la plus bissextile (attention : il y a un pige)

L'article est ici :
https://patrimoine.seinesaintdenis.f...nt-magasins-de

Et l'accent sur papterie tait d'usage dans _les annes_ 1981  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

Je note que Bosso se "parisianise" !
En effet, jamais un Marseillais, ou plus gnralement un franais du sud, ne prononcera "je voudr" (phontiquement [vudʁɛ]) mais toujours "je voudr" (phontiquement [vudʁe])

Argh le tratre !




> La commande vocale avec Patrick Bosso _Je voudrais les horaires pour Marseille en train
> _

----------


## el_slapper

dans un autre genre : 

https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-m...france-1398031

Un article qui parle de Rafale que la France veut vendre en Grce avec un F-16 aux couleurs Belges en illustration.

----------


## Jipt

a la fout mal...

De mon ct, cet aprme dans un hyper, un truc qui a pass le contrle qualit d'une trs grosse bote :



Un machin plant en tte de gondole entre deux linaires.
a aussi, a la fout mal...

----------


## Invit

J'aime a quand on vante le professionnalisme avec une grosse coquille dedans. 
Un beau paradoxe.  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Dans la boite ou je bosse , c'est arriv l'anne dernire lors d'une campagne de pub. Heureusement on vu la truc a temps .

Allez histoire de rigoler un coup : https://www.google.com/maps/@50.6217...7i16384!8i8192 , centre commmercial (avec 3 M) .

----------


## fredoche

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Dans la boite ou je bosse , c'est arriv l'anne dernire lors d'une campagne de pub. Heureusement on vu la truc a temps .
> 
> Allez histoire de rigoler un coup : https://www.google.com/maps/@50.6217...7i16384!8i8192 , centre commmercial (avec 3 M) .


J'ai peur de savoir o sont tombs les morceaux de panneau manquant : sur les voies de circulation. Un autre morceau est prt  partir (sous centre). Il est toujours dans cet tat ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> J'ai peur de savoir o sont tombs les morceaux de panneau manquant : sur les voies de circulation. Un autre morceau est prt  partir (sous centre). Il est toujours dans cet tat ?


Oui toujours.

----------


## Jipt

Salut salut,



> Un autre morceau est prt  partir (sous centre).


Sous _Lille_ tu veux dire ? Sous _centre_ c'est juste dglingu :

----------


## fredoche

> Salut salut,
> 
> Sous _Lille_ tu veux dire ? Sous _centre_ c'est juste dglingu :


Tu sais, et c'est un problme rel de notre pays, c'est que faute d'entretien, tout finit par se dglinguer, et a va pas aller en s'arrangeant.
C'est comme le mnage, le linge, le jardin, l'hygine, tout ce qui fait ta maison, plus tu laisses trainer, plus c'est chiant  reprendre, plus c'est difficile.

C'est comme ces immondices que tu peux prendre en photo dans la nature qui t'entoure. On devrait reprendre a, nettoyer collectivement, enquter, poursuivre. Sinon a va empirer

Quand je vois comment c'est fix (https://www.google.com/maps/@50.6219...7i16384!8i8192), qu'un morceau de panneau est dj tomb, c'est  mon sens le genre de truc que je ne laisserais pas trainer, parce que c'est une relle mise en danger de la vie d'autrui. Si a te tombe sur la gueule un jour de grand vent en bagnole ou pas, tu n'as aucune chance

A force de laisser pisser, notre pays se transforme en chiotte de tous cots... non

----------


## Jipt

> Salut salut,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par fredoche
> 
> 
> ...


Et je ralise aprs coup que j'ai *encore* rat une occasion de me taire : c'est quand mme fou, a, d'tre aussi peu rveill le matin ! Je t'ai compris  l'envers et mon commentaire ne veut rien dire : sous _Lille_ le morceau est *dj* tomb.
Et donc oui, tu as raison, sous _centre_, avec le vent, a va finir par se casser compltement, et il ne fera pas bon tre dessous, ce jour-l

Mes excuse, fredoche,  ::oops::

----------


## fredoche

> Mes excuse, fredoche,


nul besoin

----------


## tanaka59

Une femme qui fait de lquitation :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Pub sur Facebook pour AMD , pub reelle ou bidon  ::aie::  ?

La tournure de phrase me semble pas vraiment franaise ...

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> La tournure de phrase me semble pas vraiment franaise...


Pas lgante, oui, mais pas franaise non : Profitez de 1%, 2% etc., et ce jusqu' 11%

----------


## foetus

> Profitez de 1%, 2% etc., et ce jusqu' 11%


 ::whistle::  profitez d'au plus 11% de performances gaming supplmentaires avec trucmuche

----------


## escartefigue

> Salut,
> 
> Pas lgante, oui, mais pas franaise non : Profitez de 1%, 2% etc., et ce jusqu' 11%



Non plus :
il ne faut pas mettre de majuscule aprs les deux points, sauf s'il s'agit d'un nom propre, d'un sigle ou d'une citation, auquel cas, il faut l'encadrer par des guillemets ;il ne faut pas de virgule avant les conjonctions de coordination "et" et "ou" sauf si le sujet change ou qu'on utilise une numration du style :
"et Pierre, et Jeanne, et Henry, se mirent  rire de bon coeur".

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> il ne faut pas mettre de majuscule aprs les deux points, sauf s'il s'agit d'un nom propre, d'un sigle ou d'une citation, auquel cas, il faut l'encadrer par des guillemets ;


Oui mais l, c'tait pour reprendre la phrase de la pub.




> il ne faut pas de virgule avant les conjonctions de coordination "et" et "ou" sauf si le sujet change ou qu'on utilise une numration du style :
> "et Pierre, et Jeanne, et Henry, se mirent  rire de bon coeur".


Je l'ai surtout oublie aprs 2%,  ::aie:: 

 ::P:

----------


## escartefigue

Chop  l'instant sur l'quipe TV :

Pice jointe 594543

----------


## foetus

::whistle::  l'quipe et certains journalistes (j'ai le souvenir de C. Galli) reprennent le terme anglais "_qualifiers_" (qu'ils prononcent "_qualifire_") au lieu de "phase de qualification" ou "liminatoires"

----------


## escartefigue

Damned !

En ce cas des guillemets devraient encadrer cette expression d'emprunt.

Dans le mme registre, on trouve de plus en plus l'expression "_performer_" utilise ( tort bien entendu)  la place de "faire des performances" dans le contexte sportif ou "interprter" dans le contexte du spectacle, voire encore pour un sens que je n'ai pas compris dans d'autres contextes  ::aie:: 
C'est tout le problme de ces termes d'emprunt que chacun utilise  l'envie en lui donnant une signification  gomtrie variable...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Avenue de la R(aie)() Publique  Lyon : https://www.google.fr/maps/@45.75703...7i16384!8i8192 

 ::lol::

----------


## Jipt

> Avenue de la R(aie)() Publique  Lyon : https://www.google.fr/maps/@45.75703...7i16384!8i8192


Perso je trouve que a fait baisser le niveau de cette discussion -- mais a n'est que mon avis

----------


## fredoche

Cela aurait t des belles pin-ups, aurais-tu dit la mme chose ?

Cette photo n'est pas un hasard  mon avis, la google car a du s'arrter spcialement pour qu'ils prennent la pause

----------


## Glutinus

Le niveau de la discussion a baiss d'autant que les pantalons de ces messieurs !

@fredoche : j'ai dj vu au loin la voiture  plusieurs reprises mais je ne sais pas si elle fonctionne d'une manire particulire,  savoir si elle met un signal sonore et lumineux pour signifier qu'elle prend une photo.

Toujours est-il que la photo est dsormais floute. On peut peut-tre remercier des personnes ayant signal la photo ou un traitement batch qui a reconnu un geste obscne... et on peut trouver cocasse le nom du bar situ  droite sur la photo !

----------


## fredoche

> @fredoche : j'ai dj vu au loin la voiture  plusieurs reprises mais je ne sais pas si elle fonctionne d'une manire particulire,  savoir si elle met un signal sonore et lumineux pour signifier qu'elle prend une photo.


Non nullement 
Mais elle est trs reconnaissable.

Je suis pris en photo  plusieurs reprises sur un de mes trajets  pied  Chalon. Le visage est flout. Ils ont peut-tre repris d'autres images depuis

----------


## Jipt

> Cela aurait t des belles pin-ups, aurais-tu dit la mme chose ?


Je ne sais pas. a dpend du sujet sur la photo, l, hum, comment dire, des mecs qui montrent leur luc  ggl, bof, quel intrt ?




> Cette photo n'est pas un hasard  mon avis, la google car a du s'arrter spcialement pour qu'ils prennent la pause


Pas sr, peut-tre qu'ils l'ont vu arriver et ont eu l'ide de leur dire ce qu'ils pensaient de ce plan "shootage  tout va".

Hey, t'as vu, je suis  -3 !  ::ptdr::   ::ccool::

----------


## fredoche

> Hey, t'as vu, je suis  -3 !


C'est les 3 culs qui sont venus te taguer  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Tiens, tout frais du site de l'lyse :



Et la loi Toubon, on s'assoie dessus ?

Sinon, amusant de constater que la ligne en franais ne raconte pas la mme chose que celle en anglais, avec une incitation  agir bien diffrente. Je trouve a compltement dment.

----------


## foetus

> Je trouve a compltement dment.


Pas tant que cela  ::mrgreen::  c'est lorsque tu fais appel  1 fonction IHM systme ou d'1 cadriciel mais que tu ne contrles rien (le truc t'es impos)

Par exemple, sous Windows, pour avoir la fentre "liste des fichiers" pour slectionner 1 fichier c'est 1 truc style showDialog(WINDOWS_FILESELECT | STYLE_WINDOWS8).
Mais la localisation de ta fentre dpend de la langue de ton Windows et non pas celle de ton application  ::mouarf:: 

Donc, c'est 1 exemple d'1 dveloppeur qui c'est dit "le RGPD c'est trivial, il faut juste appeler showRGPD(div_qui_va_bien, $custom_str)".
Et le gars qui teste, n'a jamais pens  changer la langue de son butineur, du site, ...

----------


## Jipt

> Pas tant que cela  c'est lorsque tu fais appel  1 fonction IHM systme ou d'1 cadriciel mais que tu ne contrles rien (le truc t'est impos)


Ah, on reconnat bien l l'analyste/programmeur,  ::P: 

Ce que j'ai trouv dment, c'est que sur la *page principale* de *l'lyse*, il y a dans ce bandeau *plus d'anglais que de franais*, que personne ne s'en est rendu compte ou ne l'a pas fait remonter ou l'a fait remonter mais on s'en balek, toussa toussa

En tout tat de cause, s'il y a *deux* lignes c'est qu'il y a une volont qu'il en soit ainsi, et si la traduc' n'en est pas une, l aussi c'est voulu -- et c'est grave.

----------


## foetus

::mrgreen::  chez moi la bannire est tout en franais (mon Windows est en franais et mon Opra apparement en franais galement)



C'est 1 problme d'intgration/ traduction foireuse - le site me semble galement tout en franais

----------


## fredoche

Moi ce qui me choque le plus sur ce site, c'est la tte d'enclume que l'on voit en premire page.

On devrait supprimer tout a... mais que fait la polisse ?

----------


## Jipt

> chez moi la bannire est tout en franais (mon Windows est en franais et mon Opra apparement en franais galement)
> 
> 
> 
> C'est 1 problme d'intgration/ traduction foireuse - le site me semble galement tout en franais


Ha ben a alors ! Moi aussi, dans une autre machine plus rcente, go figure




> Moi ce qui me choque le plus sur ce site, c'est la tte d'enclume que l'on voit en premire page.
> 
> On devrait supprimer tout a... mais que fait la polisse ?


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

en voil une discussion curieuse !

Son auteur aura attendu 3 ans avant de poster une question, et celui qui l'aide tout pareil, regardez :



Dernire curiosit, je suis tomb dans une autre section sur un post o l'auteur venait de s'inscrire, avait 1 message et *2* points : comparez avec l'image que je poste et expliquez-moi,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## halaster08

> en voil une discussion curieuse !
> Son auteur aura attendu 3 ans avant de poster une question, et celui qui l'aide tout pareil, regardez :


Etonnant en effet, entre ma dcouverte du site et ma premire question il y a bien eu un an ou deux (j'utilisais les tutos / questions similaires dj poses) mais je me souviens plus si j'avais cre mon compte ds le dbut ou pas, et pour me sentir lgitime a rpondre a d'autres j'ai mis encore plus de temps
L'un ou l'autre des cas ne m'tonne pas pris sparment mais les deux ensemble c'est vrai que c'est peu probable.




> Dernire curiosit, je suis tomb dans une autre section sur un post o l'auteur venait de s'inscrire, avait 1 message et *2* points : comparez avec l'image que je poste et expliquez-moi,


Il y a des bonus aux nombres de points, suivant si ton profil est bien rempli par exemple, tu peux voir le dtail en cliquant dessus.

----------


## Glutinus

Et c'est si gnant que a ?

C'est dj bien que ces deux utilisateurs se souviennent qu'ils aient des comptes - ou alors, que Developpez leur signale que l'adresse mail utilise est dj associe  un compte. Ca changera de certains utilisateurs, que je vois par exemple dans la section "Emploi", qui crent plusieurs comptes diffrents alors qu'il n'y a pas de raison d'tre (leur anonymat n'est pas "grill", ce n'est pas pour faire de la pub,  l'inverse s'ils crivaient avec le mme pseudo ce serait plus simple pour comprendre leur parcours et donc leurs questions).

Qui plus est, peut-tre qu'ils utilisent d'autres fonctionnalits qui ncessitent d'tre inscrits (chat).

Ou qu'ils s'taient inscrits pour rpondre ou crire un topic qui depuis a t supprim.

Enfin, toute rponse dans la Taverne ne gnre pas d'incrment dans "message" ou "point", et ceci pour viter le flood tel qu'on pouvait le connatre fin des annes 2000 - c'est, de ce fait, surprenant de voir quelqu'un trs actif dans les Actualits avoir toujours 0 message et 0 point.

----------


## Darkzinus

::calim2::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)


Ouch, celle-l, elle pique. Je vais avoir besoin de 20 minutes pour m'en remettre. L'auteur doit tre empal, brl vif, cartel, lectrocut, le tout dans un bain d'acide.

----------


## Darkzinus

j'ai rarement vu aussi atroce sur quelque chose d'autant visible  :8O:

----------


## Glutinus

C'est le pouvoir de "suffocation" ou de "suggestion" ?

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est le pouvoir de "suffocation" ou de "suggestion" ?


Vu comment personne ne croit  ses conneries, et comment tout le monde touffe, je dirais suffocation. Ou alors il a confondu les deux, voulait faire de la suggestion, et fait de la suffocation.

----------


## fredoche

C'est simplement pour renforcer cette ncessit, l'erreur n'est donc pas fortuite

----------


## Charvalos

::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> 


C'est tordu ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

Dis donc... il manque pas d'air !

----------


## escartefigue

Trouv dans un article du monde, cette disparition tonnante :

Pice jointe 595277

L'article est ICI

Tous les passants ont t fouills au corps par la police, mais sans succs...

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

je ne vois pas ce qui a justifi ton encadrement orange : _chacune_ au singulier ? C'est normal : 


> Si le pronom peut se fminiser et accepter un e, il ne prendra jamais de s au pluriel. Chacun, en effet, exclut le pluriel. On crira ainsi: Chacune d'entre elles riait.


source 
_Dix_ en chiffres ? c'est normal aussi : dans le trait de typographie de Perrousseaux, "_on compose en lettres les nombres infrieurs  10_".

Perso je suis plus choqu par l'erreur dans le texte qui suit le titre, "[] deux fontaines massives de *dix* tonnes chacune." et du coup la faute d'incohrence entre le titre d'une part et le texte d'autre part (plus la lettrine "point d'exclamation" en dbut du texte dont on se demande ce qu'il fait l,  moins qu'il ne s'agisse du i majuscule soulign ? Trs moche, alors).

----------


## Glutinus

La blague n'est pas sur la forme mais le fond... Enfin la course de fond, vu que le voleur doit se balader avec 20 tonnes dans les poches.

----------


## escartefigue

> La blague n'est pas sur la forme mais le fond... Enfin la course de fond, vu que le voleur doit se balader avec 20 tonnes dans les poches.


Tout  fait, c'est pourquoi j'avais choisi de titrer "*les voleurs courent toujours, mais pas trs vite*".

On se demande comment deux machins aussi normes peuvent disparatre !  ::weird::

----------


## halaster08

> On se demande comment deux machins aussi normes peuvent disparatre !


Tranquillement a la vue de tous, des voleurs dguiss en ouvrier qui font des "travaux" ou une "rnovation" qq faut papiers pour les curieux et c'est parti

----------


## Lung

> qq faut papiers


Manque un mot, ou c'est invers l, non ?

----------


## escartefigue

> Manque un mot, ou c'est invers l, non ?





> Tranquillement a la vue de tous, des voleurs dguiss en ouvrier qui font des "travaux" ou une "rnovation" qq fau*t* papiers pour les curieux et c'est parti


Il fau*t* quelques fau*x* papiers  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> Il fau*t* quelques fau*x* papiers


C'est tout  fait a, malheureusement il est trop tard je ne peux plus modifier mon message prcdent.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Pub croise sur Facebook pour une marque de pneu (oui oui historiquement rattache  la marque GSM du mme nom).

----------


## Glutinus

Je vois pas la faute...

----------


## el_slapper

> Je vois pas la faute...


J'ai l'impression que certains n'ont pas pig le but du topic : se plaindre de fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire inacceptables. Et qu'ils s'en servent pour dverser leurs blagues hors sujet.

----------


## escartefigue

> J'ai l'impression que certains n'ont pas pig le but du topic : se plaindre de fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire inacceptables. Et qu'ils s'en servent pour dverser leurs blagues hors sujet.


 ::weird::  voici un rglement intrieur bien restrictif que rien ne justifie.
cf. la premire intervention poste page 1 de ce fil dans laquelle l'initiateur ne prcise nullement que seules les fautes de franais sont ligibles  :;): 
Le titre "on voit des trucs des fois, on se demande" est finalement assez ouvert  ::P:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je vois pas la faute...





> J'ai l'impression que certains n'ont pas pig le but du topic : se plaindre de fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire inacceptables. Et qu'ils s'en servent pour dverser leurs blagues hors sujet.


Ce qui m'a fait sourire, c'est le prix  "gagner" , un vlo VS un baptme de pilotage avec un pilote  ::lol:: 

Vu le contexte actuel, celui qui n'est pas trop pro automobile pourra se consoler avec un biclou lectrique  ::mouarf:: 




> voici un rglement intrieur bien restrictif que rien ne justifie.
> cf. la premire intervention poste page 1 de ce fil dans laquelle l'initiateur ne prcise nullement que seules les fautes de franais sont ligibles 
> Le titre "on voit des trucs des fois, on se demande" est finalement assez ouvert


Il ce qui est not et ce qui est renvoy en terme de message subliminale  ::lol::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Vous vouliez du lourd, en voil : 





L'endroit sur Google Maps : https://www.google.com/maps/@49.4455...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## halaster08

> Vous vouliez du lourd, en voil :


Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de choquant ?

C'est le panneau d'interdiction de doubler dans un village qui te choque ?
Malheureusement c'est une pratique courante dans des petits villages et souvent trs accidentogne.

----------


## Stellar7

Je pense que le panneau devait exister avant le terre-plein central, car il n'est plus vraiment possible de doubler.

Par contre, l'interdiction de doubler "par la droite" (position de la voiture rouge), me laisse perplexe

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de choquant ?
> 
> C'est le panneau d'interdiction de doubl dans un village qui te choque ?


Regardes bien le panneau d'interdiction B3 ...




> Par contre, l'interdiction de doubler "par la droite" (position de la voiture rouge), me laisse perplexe


Exactement le panneau est  l'envers  ::mouarf::  . Et ce n'est pas un photomontage ...

----------


## naute

Il semble que le carrefour a t amnag pour permettre  un vhicule (du moins  son conducteur  ::mrgreen::  ) dsirant tourner  gauche de dgager suffisamment d'espace  sa droite pour laisser passer un vhicule qui le suivrait. Avant cet amnagement, le dpassement pas la droite devait probablement tre quelque peu acrobatique, ce qui a pu justifier l'installation de ce panneau, lequel est rest en place depuis.
Ou pas ?

----------


## Glutinus

Le marquage au sol doit permettre au vhicule sortant de la proprite situe sur la droite de sortir et tourner  [sa] gauche. Comme dit Stellar, le panneau existait peut-tre avant et la municipalit a rajout un terre-plein pour s'assurer qu'il n'y aura vraiment pas de dpassement.

Quant  la couleur, effectivement c'est surprenant. L'inversion des couleurs a un sens ?

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,



> Il semble que le carrefour a t amnag pour permettre  un vhicule (du moins  son conducteur  ) dsirant tourner  gauche de dgager suffisamment d'espace  sa droite pour laisser passer un vhicule qui le suivrait. Avant cet amnagement, le dpassement pas la droite devait probablement tre quelque peu acrobatique, ce qui a pu justifier l'installation de ce panneau, lequel est rest en place depuis.
> Ou pas ?


Explication logique, mais peu probable : ce panneau n'tant pas rglementaire, personne ne peut tre verbalis s'il n'est pas respect  :;):

----------


## naute

Bonjour  ::D:  .




> ce panneau n'tant pas rglementaire, personne ne peut tre verbalis s'il n'est pas respect


Tu as sans doute raison, mais d'abord, sans tre particulirement naf, je ne suis pas convaincu que verbaliser soit forcment un leitmotiv chez tous les reprsentants des forces de l'ordre, et de plus, la motivation des responsables de la pose de ce panneau peut trs bien n'tre qu'un simple appel  la prudence, sans aucune intention d'user de coercition en cas de non respect.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Quand Poutine remplace la photo de Joe Biden  ::lol::

----------


## Jipt

Et quand Amazon se prend les pieds dans le tapis au rayon _plomberie_ :


source

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est un nouveau produit qui sert dans l'utilisation des raccords  visser, afin que les joints soient bien tanches, en remplacement de la filasse + pte  joints ou du rouleau de tflon : c'est une espce de mix des deux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et quand Amazon se prend les pieds dans le tapis au rayon _plomberie_ :
> 
> 
> source
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est un nouveau produit qui sert dans l'utilisation des raccords  visser, afin que les joints soient bien tanches, en remplacement de la filasse + pte  joints ou du rouleau de tflon : c'est une espce de mix des deux.


Tiens une boite ou j'ai boss  reussi  vendre des composants lectroniques de puce pour 5  ... En lieu et place des TV qu'on voulait vendre . A 5  la TV et 400 plaintes clients le lundi matin, c'est cool  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> En lieu est place


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> 


Clavier de GSM ...  ::?:

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

hier soir j'ai ri :



(j'ai flout le nom du monsieur, a n'apporte rien.)
Mais ce matin, pour pouvoir faire la copie d'cran, j'ai moins ri : maintenant il faut s'inscrire pour pouvoir visionner le replay

Alors je m'inscris, avec une adresse jetable, et franchement je ne vois pas ce que a leur apporte,  part nous exhiber leur nullit :



Allez, bonnes trouvailles et bonne semaine,

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,

Jolie coquille dans l'onglet du haut ^-^

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour Jipt,




> Allez, bonnes trouvailles et bonne semaine,


Bon on s'inscrit et ensuite ? Quelle est l'URL ?

----------


## Jipt

> Bon on s'inscrit et ensuite ?


ensuite on attend que a vienne.




> Quelle est l'URL ?


La mme que comm' d'hab', https://www.france.tv/france-2/ et je choisis de revoir le journal de la veille (ou un autre) et c'est l que je me suis pris la demande d'inscription :



et une fois cette formalit accomplie, a m'a affich ce que j'avais demand.

----------


## escartefigue

OK, j'ai fini par trouver o est le lien pour le JT  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

"Permet de pouvoir", "donne la possibilit de pouvoir", "la facult de pouvoir" et autres plonasmes

encore un cas ici, pourtant dans "Le Monde" tout de mme !
https://jardinage.lemonde.fr/dossier...lerupteur.html

Pice jointe 596395

Et que dire du vilain "_au final_" devenu si frquent qu'on ne le relve presque plus.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour

Bienvenu au club de ceux qui "je vais te faire voir/montrer"  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

"Je vais te faire voir est correct", alors que "je vais te faire montrer" ne l'est pas, sauf s'il s'agit de prendre la main de son interlocuteur pour lui faire dsigner quelque chose, pas frquent comme situation  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

Je leur ai crit, les deux fautes sont corriges  ::): 




> "Permet de pouvoir", "donne la possibilit de pouvoir", "la facult de pouvoir" et autres plonasmes
> 
> encore un cas ici, pourtant dans "Le Monde" tout de mme !
> https://jardinage.lemonde.fr/dossier...lerupteur.html
> 
> Et que dire du vilain "_au final_" devenu si frquent qu'on ne le relve presque plus.

----------


## Jipt

> Je leur ai crit, les deux fautes sont corriges


Bravo !

D'ailleurs, ton post  ce sujet m'a surpris, ils ont de bons et bonnes correcteurs et correctrices, j'en connais (oh !  peine) une, celle qui a crit "Au bonheur des fautes".

----------


## escartefigue

Je vais essayer de rserver l'ouvrage  la bibliothque, c'est tentant, merci  ::P:

----------


## Glutinus

Petite contribution du lundi matin. Pour une fois, ce n'est pas le "jeux" vido avec un -x au singulier qui me fait serrer les dents (je vois de plus en plus, sur des salons de discussion Discord sur le thme du game design, des "Bonjour, j'ai 18 ans et je voudrai travailler dans le jeux video").

Cette fois-ci, le fameux *huit* clos. Ou comment tourner en rond faon lemniscate.

----------


## el_slapper

un huit peut bien tre clos, mais ne sera pas l'quivalent topologique d'un huis.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Cette fois-ci, le fameux *huit* clos. Ou comment tourner en rond faon *lemniscate*.


 ::king::  Merci de nous inviter  un si bon banquet culturel
_tymol. et Hist. 1755 (Encyclop. t. 5, s.v. ellipse). Empr. au lat.lemniscata, fm. de l'adj. lemniscatus  orn de lemnisques (lat. lemniscus, du gr. λ η μ ν ι ́ σ κ ο ς dsignant des rubans attachs aux couronnes, aux palmes des vainqueurs et des suppliants, ou ornant la tte des convives dans un festin) , lemnisque a t empr. au xvies., cf. Gdf. Compl. et DG)._ (cf lemniscate)

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

quand le stagiaire confond 13 milliards et 1,3 milliard, a donne a, hier  19 h 10 au journal rgional de la 3 :



 ::ptdr:: 
Bonne journe,

----------


## Glutinus

D'aprs mon fil d'actualits, c'est bien 1,3 milliard...
EDIT : ha oui, tu voulais dire pour le -s au pluriel, tiens je ne connaissais pas cette rgle, ou je l'avais oublie.

----------


## Jipt

> EDIT : ha oui, tu voulais dire pour le -s au pluriel, tiens je ne connaissais pas cette rgle, ou je l'avais oublie.


Si tu regardes bien et si tu traduis en langage du commun des mortels, c'est *un* milliard virgule trois  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> Si tu regardes bien et si tu traduis en langage du commun des mortels, c'est *un* milliard virgule trois


Plutt un milliard et trois cent millions en langage parl  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

Il faut avouer que la rgle est curieuse. En franais, contrairement  l'anglais, la marque du pluriel n'apparat qu' partir de deux
ainsi il faut crire 1,3 milliard, 1,8 milliard et 2 milliards.
Autrement dit, 1,3 ce n'est pas plusieurs  ::weird:: 
Sur ce point, je trouve la rgle anglaise plus logique.

cf. https://www.druide.com/fr/enquetes/1...20du%20pluriel.

----------


## Jipt

> Il faut avouer que la rgle est curieuse. En franais, contrairement  l'anglais, la marque du pluriel n'apparat qu' partir de deux
> ainsi il faut crire 1,3 milliard, 1,8 milliard et 2 milliards.
> Autrement dit, 1,3 ce n'est pas plusieurs 
> Sur ce point, je trouve la rgle anglaise plus logique.


Bah, je suis d'accord avec 7gy et pas avec la rgle anglaise : 1,3 milliard c'est 1 milliard et 300 millions, je ne vois l aucun problme.

----------


## escartefigue

Tout dpend comment on comprend plusieurs : plus que un ou au moins deux


Mme les dictionnaires ne tranchent pas :

Selon le Robert : https://dictionnaire.lerobert.com/definition/plusieurs
Le CNRTL : https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/plusieurs
L'Acadmie franaise : https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/A9P2989

Bref, c'est comme on le sent  ::P:

----------


## Glutinus

Je suis d'accord avec escartefigue... Je ne vois pas pourquoi nos amis anglophones auraient tort et les francophones raisons... Si on veut jouer un peu avec les pluriels, on pourrait voquer _amour_, dl_i_ce et _orgue_ qui, tout un chacun le sait, est singulier au masculin et peut tre pluriel au fminin.

La phrase "Cet orgue est le plus beau parmi les plus belles" est grammaticalement correcte  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Achtung, commizion !  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  



Et pendant qu'on y est et qu'on l'a sous le nez, vous le jugez comment, vous, ce 20h00 ?

tant entendu que les zros  droite ne sont pas significatifs, a aurait pu tre 20h, mais comme on n'crit pas 20heures mais bien plutt 20 heures, pourquoi pas 20 h (comme dans tous les livres enseignant/expliquant la typographie) ?

Et pour tre vraiment clair, a leur ferait mal un "Journal de 20 h" ? La ligne suivante est parfaite, alors quoi ?

Je n'ai pas d'explication, mis  part "_oh, je fais comme les autres_".
Et a c'est une horreur qu'on retrouve partout : la course de 100 mtres mais la course de 100m, c'est fou, non ? Et c'est pareil avec les g (parfois gr), Go, kb (et souvent avec un K), etc.

Bref

----------


## el_slapper

Le A qui manque est choquant. Pauvre Marta Wieczorek (combien d'entre vous seraient capables dcrire son nom sans regarder, ou de le prononcer correctement? Moi j'ai du polonais  la maison tous les jours, donc c'est pas un problme, mais vous? hehehehehe)

Je suis plus partag pour le 20h00. C'est juste le signe qu'ils prvoient, ventuellement, un jour, de le dcaler  20h30, par exemple. Pas optimal, peu lgant, mais pas choquant.

----------


## Jipt

> Le A qui manque est choquant.


 ::koi:: 
Quel A ?




> le dcaler  20h30, par exemple.


 ::aie:: 



> heures 20h30 → 20 h 30 / 20:30
> La lettre h doit tre espace dans les heures abrges.
> Typographie (ID: CAT_TYPOGRAPHIE)
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heure#Typographie


source
 ::P:

----------


## Mdinoc

> Il faut avouer que la rgle est curieuse. En franais, contrairement  l'anglais, la marque du pluriel n'apparat qu' partir de deux
> ainsi il faut crire 1,3 milliard, 1,8 milliard et 2 milliards.
> Autrement dit, 1,3 ce n'est pas plusieurs 
> Sur ce point, je trouve la rgle anglaise plus logique.
> 
> cf. https://www.druide.com/fr/enquetes/1...20du%20pluriel.


Et c'est pour a que la VF de Doc Brown a gagn un gigawatt: Il prononait trs visiblement le 'S', donc les doubleurs devaient l'inclure...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Et c'est pour a que la VF de Doc Brown a gagn un gigawatt: Il prononait trs visiblement le 'S', donc les doubleurs devaient l'inclure...


Non du gigowatt pas du gigawatt  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Et c'est pour a que la VF de Doc Brown a gagn un gigawatt: Il prononait trs visiblement le 'S', donc les doubleurs devaient l'inclure...


Rien compris (je ne sais pas de qui/de quoi on parle, ceci explique peut-tre cela).




> Non du gigowatt pas du gigawatt


Rien compris non plus.

Et pas compris non plus pourquoi je me suis ramass un  :-1:  sur mes deux derniers posts : merci d'expliquer.

----------


## Invit

Un peu hors sujet, mais je m'assume, j'avais lu un article sur Hydro Qubec (l'quivalent qubcois d'EDF) et il donnait des chiffres de production comme 150 mW par jour...
Le scientifique en moi hurlait trs fort  cause de la confusion entre mW (milliwatt) et MW (mgawat)... Une petite diffrence de neuf zros...  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Et c'est pour a que la VF de Doc Brown a gagn un gigawatt: Il prononait trs visiblement le 'S', donc les doubleurs devaient l'inclure...





> Rien compris non plus.


Doc Brown par de 2,21 Gigowatts ... Pas Gigawatt  :;):  




C'est une unit de mesure totalement fictive.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Rien compris (je ne sais pas de qui/de quoi on parle, ceci explique peut-tre cela).
> Rien compris non plus.


Dans le film "Retour Vers le Futur", en VO Doc Brown dit que sa machine  voyager dans le temps ncessite une alimentation de "1.21 Gigawatts".
En VF, c'est devenu "2,21 Gigawatts", probablement pour les raisons discutes ici.



> Un peu hors sujet, mais je m'assume, j'avais lu un article sur Hydro Qubec (l'quivalent qubcois d'EDF) et il donnait des chiffres de production comme 150 mW *par jour*...
> Le scientifique en moi hurlait trs fort  cause de la confusion entre mW (milliwatt) et MW (mgawat)... Une petite diffrence de neuf zros...


Mais le Watt (et ses multiples) est dj une unit divise par le temps!
(pour tre prcis c'est un Joule par seconde)

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

a sert  quoi de faire le bouffon en crivant des slogans en anglais quand on n'est pas fichu de le faire correctement ?



Et au passage je signale que vu la dure de l'affichage du slogan, on n'a pas le temps de tout lire qu'il est dj effac, alors lire en plus la traduc', mme pas dans leurs rves.

Bon, quand on voit a ailleurs sur leur site, on comprend mieux :


Pour les pas bien rveills, j'ai tout mis mais a se passe dans la premire ligne.

Allez, bonne journe et bon week-end.
Et merci pour les explications du gigowatt.

----------


## Glutinus

Ha oui, du vritable barbarisme. Heureusement qu'ils ont pas traduit "Actuellement" par "Actually". Pour le coup, j'ai d creuser un peu de ma mmoire, mais j'ai fronc les sourcils en lisant, je me suis dit que c'tait pas naturel.

Du coup je sors une vieille photo que j'ai prise dans le mtro parisien y a trs longtemps. Dsol pour la mauvaise qualit, mais manque de lumire, tlphone vieillissant, mouvement de la rame, etc.



Donc la traduction de "You could make those people sweat" (y a pas de typo, c'est des paroles du groupe Get Well Soon), c'est "Tu peux rendre les habitants doux". Bravo les traducteurs !






_In Alaska
There's no refrigerator needed
It's always cold and cold and cold
You could make those people sweat
Like never before
You'd heat their souls
With your golden heart_

----------


## Jipt

> Pour le coup, j'ai d creuser un peu de ma mmoire, mais j'ai fronc les sourcils en lisant, je me suis dit que c'tait pas naturel.


Pareil, en ce qui me concerne j'ai ouvert un vieil Harrap's  ct de l'ordi, qui m'a rassur : non, je n'avais pas rv  ::cry:: 

Et a, a m'amuse beaucoup :


http://www.devoir-de-philosophie.com...ie-126154.html
http://www.devoir-de-philosophie.com...am-118009.html et grce au zoom (plus efficace sur cette page que sur l'autre), on pourrait presque lire le texte, donc rasme tait droitier.

Je leur ai crit quand j'ai dcouvert a, il y a qq annes, a n'a strictement servi  rien.

----------


## escartefigue

Des erreurs comme celles-l, on en trouve _plain_ :

https://www.pinterest.fr/soyernath8/maison-plein-pied/

ou encore

https://www.maisonsetappartements.fr...ec-jardin.html

Les agents immobiliers, ils sont bien  _pleindre_

----------


## Glutinus

Des erreurs dans la dcoration ? Je vais porter _plinthe_ !

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

pas d'image parce que a vient du sachet d'emballage du pain achet il y a deux jours, et que ce genre de choses c'est toujours froiss, mais je peux recopier deux lignes, quand mme  ::mrgreen::  : 

_Les 3 Meuniers_ [c'est le nom de l'entreprise]
_garantissent  ses consommateurs_ []

et je ne vous dis pas  quel point a fait mal aux doigts de pianoter l'avant-dernier mot !

----------


## Glutinus

C'est vrai qu'ils auraient pu jouer sur deux aspects.

Les 3 Meuniers garantissent  leurs consommateurs (pour apporter un capital sympathie, comme s'ils n'y avaient que trois meuniers artisans qui fournissent la farine).
Les 3 Meuniers garantit  ses consommateurs (pour garder "Les 3 Meuniers" comme marque au singulier).

Mais l, leur moulin va (ou leurs moulins vont)(ou son moulin va) trop vite !

----------


## Jipt

> Les 3 Meuniers garantit  ses consommateurs (pour garder "Les 3 Meuniers" comme marque au singulier).


Oui mais c'est moche et c'est peut-tre a qui les a perturbs. Bah, un bon communicant aurait pu leur suggrer *La boulangerie Les 3 Meuniers [...]*

----------


## escartefigue

> Bah, un bon communicant aurait pu leur suggrer *La boulangerie Les 3 Meuniers [...]*


C'est a, mais pas un communicant dont les proccupations linguistiques sont inexistantes, plutt un littraire  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,


source
mais comment font-ils pour tre aussi mauvais, aussi minables, aussi lamentables ?

Trois traits d'union zapps en si peu de mots, faut le faire !

Et je passe sur le jeu de mots stupide cl/kl qui n'a d'intrt que pour le graphiste et son suprieur "ah ouais coco, c'est bon, a, c'est bon !"
Non ! C'est moche et ridicule, pour un site institutionnel sur la gestion des retraites.

----------


## escartefigue

Ce qui confirme que les communicants ne sont en gnral pas des frus d'orthographe, de typographie, ni de grammaire  :;): 

Un truc qui fatigue, c'est l'image de fond qui dfile sans qu'on ne clique o que ce soit.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> Un truc qui fatigue, c'est l'image de fond qui dfile sans qu'on ne clique o que ce soit.


Oui, c'est la mode en ce moment, il n'y a pas que sur ce site qu'ils nous saoulent visuellement.

Un autre truc  la mode, trs prsent dans les pubs papier mais je constate que a s'tend un peu partout, c'est la mode des textes qui sont volontairement pourris par l'utilisation de polices volontairement rates (quand je pense qu' l'poque du plomb ces polices auraient t renvoyes illico  la refonte), tout a pour faire genre vieillot, ancien, et pourquoi ? 



Pendant 500 ans les mecs se sont dcarcasss (et tus les yeux)  essayer de faire les polices les plus propres et les plus lisibles possibles (si on exclut l'anecdotique priode 1850-1910, dbauche de tout et n'importe quoi), et maintenant qu'on a des outils parfaits, ben, faut saloper le travail. Je ne comprends pas.
Vous achteriez une voiture neuve mal peinte, avec la carrosserie pleine de coups ?

Vous me direz, a va bien avec la mode des jean's dchirs aux genoux, qui doivent coter un bras et dont je ne voudrais pas pour m'essuyer les mains aprs la vidange de la bagnole.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Yep !
> 
> 
> Oui, c'est la mode en ce moment, il n'y a pas que sur ce site qu'ils nous saoulent visuellement.
> 
> Un autre truc  la mode, trs prsent dans les pubs papier mais je constate que a s'tend un peu partout, c'est la mode des textes qui sont volontairement pourris par l'utilisation de polices volontairement rates (quand je pense qu' l'poque du plomb ces polices auraient t renvoyes illico  la refonte), tout a pour faire genre vieillot, ancien, et pourquoi ? 
> 
> Pice jointe 597319
> 
> ...


Plus connu sous le nom de mode rust  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

Dinan d'un ct, Jugon de l'autre, mais sur la photo, c'est la mme maison avec une pice de plus et 51 m2 de moins
L'immobilier c'est compliqu !

Pice jointe 597414

L'annonce est ICI

----------


## Glutinus

Petite dsolation du lundi, o l'on apprend que l'interprte de Wonder Woman est un homme, si l'on croit l'accord dans ce titre sulfureux.



Le plus drle, c'est que quelques lignes plus bas, la phrase est sensiblement la mme, quoique sans faute.

----------


## Glutinus

Bon lundi  tous,

Hier soir, avant de me coucher est remont dans mon fil d'actualits un gros titre avec une erreur. Je me rjouissais de le partager ce matin, mais le titre a t corrig depuis, certainement suite  des remarques. Cependant, le contenu de l'article contient encore de nombreuses erreurs  ::ptdr:: 




Notons au passage, l'absence d'un ne expltif. Le Bescherelle canadien semble cependant apporter de l'importance  sa suppression progressive.

Globalement, l'auteur semble avoir des dsaccords avec les accords. L'article portant sur le nouveau film du ralisateur de Justice League, peut-on considrer que ces incisions de pluriel sont un hommage au Snyder's... _cut_  :8O: ?

EDIT : oubli d'un troisime passage :

----------


## halaster08

@Glutinus
Bonjour, c'est quoi le problme avec "avant que  vienne" ?

----------


## Glutinus

Normalement, la phrase aurait d tre "avant que la pandmie _ne_ vienne compliquer sa post-production" ; cependant, encore une fois, le "ne" semble tre abandonn quand la phrase est affirmative, c'est peut-tre mme possible qu'on l'enseigne de cette manire dsormais  l'cole.

----------


## escartefigue

Le "ne" dit expltif est facultatif.
cf. ICI

----------


## Glutinus

Alors - je ne le savais pas - expltif signifie "Qui, sans tre ncessaire au sens dune phrase, y introduit cependant une nuance, et souvent le renforce.". C'est donc effectivement facultatif.

J'essaie cependant de couper une source canadienne (j'ai mis le mme url plus haut, sur bescherelle.ca) mais je tombe galement dessus sur l'Acadmie franaise - que j'excre - qui, une fois n'est pas coutume, ne tranche pas et laisse libre choix. Cela signifie donc que la manire dont on me l'a enseigne est fausse : pas obligatoire, mais bien facultative. Mea culpa sur ce point prcis, qui m'a corch les yeux et les oreilles que je l'ai lue dans ma tte, et qui pourtant est bon.

----------


## escartefigue

L'acadmie franaise n'est pas  jeter aux orties, ses explications et arguments sont  recouper avec ceux des autres sources fiables, comme par exemple le CNRTL, le Robert  et le Larousse.
En cas de divergence, c'est  chacun de faire ses choix.

A l'inverse, Wikipdia et L'internaute sont  considrer avec prudence.

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,



> L'acadmie franaise n'est pas  jeter aux orties, ses explications et arguments sont  recouper avec ceux des autres sources fiables, comme par exemple le CNRTL, le Robert  et le Larousse.
> En cas de divergence, c'est  chacun de faire ses choix.
> 
> A l'inverse, Wikipdia et L'internaute sont  considrer avec prudence.


Pas d'accord sur la 1re partie : c'est toujours l'avis de l'acadmie qui compte, les dictionnaires n'ont aucune autorit lgale, mme s'ils sont souvent utiliss comme "juges" dans des jeux (radiophoniques, tlviss ou autre).

Et pour la 2me, effectivement, ceux-l sont  prendre avec des pincettes.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Pas d'accord sur la 1re partie : c'est toujours l'avis de l'acadmie qui compte, les dictionnaires n'ont aucune autorit lgale, mme s'ils sont souvent utiliss comme "juges" dans des jeux (radiophoniques, tlviss ou autre).
> 
> Et pour la 2me, effectivement, ceux-l sont  prendre avec des pincettes.


Quand je vois la pataqus qu'on fait pour le franais franchouillard avec notre acadmie ... Les suisses, belges , luxembourgeois, en afrique, au quebec on parle un franais "local" ... Qui n'a pas moins de valeur que la franais de Paris ...

Mme chose avec l'anglais US qui est utilis  toutes les sauces , parfois je vois mme des horreurs en anglais us et uk ...  ::aie::  les or/our , les s/c , truck/engine, pavement/sidewalk ... Un patchwork de mots us et uk qui ne choque pas un franais , par contre qui fait bondir plus d'un londonien sur 2 . 

Vous me faites bien rire avec votre acadmie et sa parole d'vangile  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> Un patchwork de mots us et uk qui ne choque pas un Franais,


C'est normal, le Franais ne capte pas les diffrences subtiles qui existent entre ces deux langues.




> par contre qui fait bondir plus d'un Londonien sur deux.


C'est normal, le Londonien les dtecte tout de suite.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pas d'accord sur la 1re partie : c'est toujours l'avis de l'acadmie qui compte, les dictionnaires n'ont aucune autorit lgale, mme s'ils sont souvent utiliss comme "juges" dans des jeux (radiophoniques, tlviss ou autre).
> 
> Et pour la 2me, effectivement, ceux-l sont  prendre avec des pincettes.


Au contraire, l'acadmie n'a aucune autorit sur la langue (pourquoi en aurai-t-elle d'ailleurs ?). Les dictionnaires suivent l'usage, donc ils ne font pas autorit mais dcrivent assez prcisment comment la langue est utilis et donc le bon usage.





> C'est normal, le Franais ne capte pas les diffrences subtiles qui existent entre ces deux langues.
> 
> 
> C'est normal, le Londonien les dtecte tout de suite.


C'est surtout que le franais se fous que a soit un mot de la norme US ou EN. Alors que le Londonien na qu'une crainte, du pril mortel de la langue anglaise parler par ces barbares d'amricains (a vous rappel quelque chose ? C'est normal)
De leur ct les Amricains eu ont peur de l'espagnole.

----------


## Glutinus

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pas d'accord sur la 1re partie : c'est toujours l'avis de l'acadmie qui compte, les dictionnaires n'ont aucune autorit lgale, mme s'ils sont souvent utiliss comme "juges" dans des jeux (radiophoniques, tlviss ou autre).
> 
> Et pour la 2me, effectivement, ceux-l sont  prendre avec des pincettes.


Les missions de l'Acadmie sont bien de dfendre la langue franaise, elle le r-voque d'ailleurs elle-mme sur son site.

On notera cependant que :
- Si elle impose d'tre conservatrice, on parlerait le mme franais qu'en 1635, ce qui videmment, n'est pas le cas.

- Qu'elle ne cherche pas  simplifier toujours la langue franaise. On peut rentrer dans de trs nombreux dbats (si la langue franaise est difficile et que 90% des gens font la faute, pourquoi ne pas adopter la faute. Chose qu'on peut voir au cas par cas, par exemple depuis 10 ans la gnration de lycens parlent "du jeux video", y compris ceux qui veulent y bosser dans ce domaine). La rforme de 1990 contient une bonne partie d'ides bienvenues mais beaucoup d'ides farfelues galement.

- L'une de ses mission est d'crire un dictionnaire ; or ils prennent sacrment leur temps, l o Larousse, Robert, Littr, qui-tu-veux font une rvision tous les ans et intgrent des nologismes. La 9me dition a commenc y a 30 ans, il faut en moyenne 50 ans pour sortir un dictionnaire, qui sera donc dsuet lorsqu'il sera complet, surtout qu'il se vante d'tre  la page pour intgrer le vocabulaire technique. Et je crois franchement pas que c'est les 40 quidams qui crivent dans un grand grimoire  la plume...

- Les Acadmiciens sont loin d'tre tous linguistes, voire auteurs. Ils entrent par cooptation, par copinage et surtout par bord politique. On a refus des grands noms de la littrature qui pourtant pourraient avoir un avis beaucoup plus pertinents sur la dfense de la langue franaise. Ils n'ont de compte  rendre  personne (donc engloutissent des deniers mais n'ont pas  dire o a va). Ils ont certes une rmunration faible mais bnficient de dfraiement trs levs (alors que bon, je crois pas qu'ils se runissent toutes les semaines  Paris).


Donc qu'elle ait son avis  donner, je veux bien, mais qu'elle soit exemplaire et transparente dans son propre usage pour qu'on dbatte de l'usage de la rue et de celle des coles. L'Acadmie est encore plus incohrente et absurde dans son fonctionnement et ses rsultats. De ce fait, je porte peu d'attention  ce qu'elle dblatre !

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> - L'une de ses mission est d'crire un dictionnaire ; or ils prennent sacrment leur temps, l o Larousse, Robert, Littr, qui-tu-veux font une rvision tous les ans et intgrent des nologismes. La 9me dition a commenc y a 30 ans, il faut en moyenne 50 ans pour sortir un dictionnaire, qui sera donc dsuet lorsqu'il sera complet, surtout qu'il se vante d'tre  la page pour intgrer le vocabulaire technique. Et je crois franchement pas que c'est les 40 quidams qui crivent dans un grand grimoire  la plume...



D'ailleurs ce n'est pas les academiciens qui redige le dictionaire, ils payent des "collaborateurs" pour le faire




> - Les Acadmiciens sont loin d'tre tous linguistes


Il n'y a meme aucun linguiste.

----------


## Jipt

Me font marrer, ceux qui rejettent l'orthographe, et pour les amateurs, je propose a, trouv dans les _Anti-perles du bac 2017_ :




> La puissance des mots doit tre prise au srieux car des mots bien penss peuvent panser bien des maux.


source
Dommage pour ceux qui fonctionnent " l'oreille", ils ne vont rien capter.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Dommage pour ceux qui fonctionnent " l'oreille", ils ne vont rien capter.


Et ce nest pas un problme que ta phrase soit incomprhensible  l'oral ?

----------


## Mdinoc

D'un autre ct, On dit que l'acadmie franaise est l'autorit, mais qui l'coute quand elle parle de remplacer les termes techniques anglais connus de tous depuis une dcennie par des mots franciss sortis du chapeau?
(cf "le cloud" contre "le nuage").

----------


## Glutinus

Tous les ans, on voit fleurir une liste pour proposer des alternatives  des mots anglais lis  la tech.
On prcise videmment que ce ne sont que des recommandations, mais galement une obligation pour les administrations et tablissements de l'tat.




> _Depuis le dcret du 3 juillet 1996, France terme, dispositif coordonn et anim par la DGLFLF, a pour mission premire de dsigner en franais les concepts et ralits qui apparaissent sous des appellations trangres. Publis au Journal officiel, les termes recommands ne sont dusage obligatoire que dans les administrations et les tablissements de ltat mais ils peuvent servir de rfrence pour tout le monde ! Pourquoi utiliser un terme anglais lorsqu'il existe en franais ? Voici 10 exemples de mots du quotidien que vous allez pouvoir dire en franais !_


Source : gouvernement.fr

----------


## fredoche

Em saisissant (des 2 mains) un courrier tout  l'heure dans Outlook , je me rends compte que "*disfonctionnement*" ne provoque pas d'erreur. Dans Word pareil

Par contre pas avec Firefox




> PS : MarieKissLaJoue est devenu Inactif aprs ce dernier message ?


Ce qui veut dire ?

----------


## escartefigue

> Em saisissant (des 2 mains) un courrier tout  l'heure dans Outlook , je me rends compte que "*disfonctionnement*" ne provoque pas d'erreur. Dans Word pareil


Compte tenu du sens respectif des prfixes "dys" et "dis", voir ICI, les deux graphies me sembleraient pertinentes, mais avec une nuance de sens : "dys" pour voquer un trouble, dans un cadre plutt mdical donc et "dis" pour mentionner une rupture, dans un contexte technologique. 
Trouble du fonctionnement dans un cas, absence de fonctionnement dans l'autre
Cela tant, ce n'est qu'un sentiment personnel et la plupart des dictionnaires recommandent ou ne proposent que "dys".

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

La DGLFLF a justement il me semble une certaine autorit, sur les institutions tatiques donc eux en effet peuvent dire que on doit crire un formulaire comme ci et pas comme a.

Cependant l'acadmie reste un influenceur de la langue, mais n'as pas d'autorit. Exactement donc comme les journaux, les artistes, l'usage courant, les dictionnaires...
Je vous conseil le trs bon podcast de "Parler comme jamais" notamment sur le sujet " qui appartient le franais 


Et bcp d'autre autour de langue tous aussi intressant.

----------


## fredoche

> et "dis" pour mentionner une rupture, dans un contexte technologique.


Je suis curieux d'un exemple d'usage dans son contexte

----------


## Escapetiger

Comme dans *dis*ruption ? 



> 1. (Didactique) Rupture, fracture.
> II parot qu lpoque de la *disruption* des roches calcaires contre les roches schisteuses.  (Jean Louis Giraud Soulavie, Histoire naturelle de la France mridionale, *1781*)
> 
> 2. (Fusion nuclaire) (Physique nuclaire, magntohydrodynamique, physique des plasmas) Interruption brutale du courant gnr par le plasma thermonuclaire dun tokamak.
> tude d'une mthode d'amortissement des *disruptions* d'un plasma de tokamak.  (Cdric Reux, tude d'une mthode d'amortissement des disruptions d'un plasma de tokamak, 2010, thse de doctorat.)
> 
> 3. (Marketing) (Anglicisme) (.../...)


Source: disruption  Wiktionnaire


Et merci beaucoup *escartefigue* pour cette distinction entre _dis_ et _dys_ qui me taraudait * depuis longtemps, explicite notamment entre les origines latines et grecques, et au sens donn de nos jours :



> Compte tenu du sens respectif des prfixes "dys" et "dis", voir ICI


* TARAUDER : Dfinition de TARAUDER - CNRTL (centre National de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales) _Au fig. Tourmenter de manire lancinante au point de faire souffrir plus ou moins vivement_

----------


## fredoche

non mais ok pour des exemples de "dis-", j'en ai  la pelle : dissonance, discourtois, disproportion, discordance, disruption (le disruptif des macroniens), etc.

pareil pour les "dys-": dystopie, dyslexie

Non je suis curieux d'un exemple de "disfonctionnement" cit en usage dans un contexte o il serait rellement appliqu et applicable. Parce que entre la thorie o cela pourrait exister sous ces 2 formes, et la ralit pratique, il y a un monde... Ou bien escartefigue nous propose l une nouvelle piste de rforme de l'orthographe ?

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour bonjour,

Hier aprme  Palavas :



Il n'y a qu'un seul bus de tourisme, dans ce bled noy sous les touristes malgr un temps incertain (d'o l'image grisounette) ?
Pourtant j'ai examin le parking et y ai trouv cinq emplacements bien dlimits  la peinture blanche.
Bref

PS : tout en bas  droite un goland pos sur un lampadaire. Ils aiment a (les golands, pas les lampadaires,  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## escartefigue

La dfinition du mot icne selon le CNRTL
https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/icone

Selon le Larousse
https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaire...%c3%b4ne/41367

Mais, selon le Robert
https://dictionnaire.lerobert.com/definition/icone

tonnant non ?

----------


## Jipt

> tonnant non ?


Oh, plus rien ne m'tonne, dans ce triste monde.

Et surtout pas les confusions entre traits d'union scable et inscable et a, a me fait toujours rire, chez des pros de l'dition : 


> Avec un accent cir-conflexe sur le o. Les mots de la mme famille s'crivent sans accent circon-flexe :

----------


## Glutinus

Oui, c'est assez trange. Dans mes souvenirs, dans les balbutiements des interfaces graphiques dans les annes 90, on suivait le Robert : masculin pour dsigner le pictogramme, fminin pour dsigner le symbole religieux. Mais j'ai l'impression que a se perd (j'entends plus souvent une moticne et non un moticne ?). L'usage suit plus le Larousse - et c'est curieux, ils ne mentionnent plus le symbole religieux ?

C'est all si vite que finalement le cnrtl ne mentionne pas ce passage au masculin ? Bref, tout ceci est bien curieux.

----------


## escartefigue

> Dans mes souvenirs, dans les balbutiements des interfaces graphiques dans les annes 90, on suivait le Robert : masculin pour dsigner le pictogramme, fminin pour dsigner le symbole religieux.


Je me suis fait la mme rflexion et je pensais que c'tait ma mmoire qui dfaillait, il semble que non du coup !

----------


## Escapetiger

> Cependant l'acadmie reste un influenceur de la langue, mais n'as pas d'autorit. Exactement donc comme les journaux, les artistes, l'usage courant, les dictionnaires...
> Je vous conseil le trs bon podcast de "Parler comme jamais" notamment sur le sujet " qui appartient le franais [video]
> (.../...)
> Et bcp d'autre autour de langue tous aussi intressant.


Merci *MarieKisSlaJoue* canadien francophone expatri, je rajoute en sus les reportages sur celles et ceux de Louisiane aux Etats-Unis d'aprs France 24 (cf. franais acadien & franais louisianais) :


_tats-Unis : en Louisiane, avec les Cajuns qui veulent prserver leur identit_ *



_Langue franaise en Louisiane : une transmission de gnration en gnration_

* [Edit]

Lu dans les commentaires Youtube...

Tl-Louisiane
il y a 10 mois
Un grand merci  Fanny Allard et toute l'quipe de France 24 ! 

Notre lutte n'est pas facile donc on est toujours reconnaissant quand *nos cousins franais et francophones de tout partout nous donnent du soutien et de la visibilit*.

Vous tes tous les bienvenus chez nous-autres. #ViveLaLouisiane #IcitteOnParleFranais #LchePas

Nous-autres est la plateforme mdiatique faite pour et par les Louisianaistout partout.
We are the media platform made by and for the people of Louisianawherever yat.
 ::fleche::  tl-Louisiane

 ::fleche::  https://telelouisiane.com/

[Edit 2] 
_8 mai 1532_ ! Mont Saint-Michel, Qubec, Louisiane ...


_
Qubec, Louisiane - Le Grand Tour - YouTube

 Le grand Tour - Qubec, Louisiane
En Amrique du Nord, Patrick de Carolis part sur les traces des explorateurs franais qui ont conquis prs de deux tiers du territoire, comme Jacques Cartier ou Samuel de Champlain au XVIe sicle. Quant  La Louisiane, elle reste marque par l'explorateur et gouverneur Jean-Baptiste Le Moyne de Bienville, fondateur de la Nouvelle-Orlans. C'est l'occasion de visiter cette ville, et notamment le quartier franais, la cathdrale Saint-Louis, ou encore le restaurant Chez Antoine, qui sont autant de tmoignages de l'hritage franais. Enfin, Patrick de Carolis rencontre Andr Manoukian, qui invite  dcouvrir l'histoire du jazz, qu'il affectionne.

Faire de la culture un grand voyage !
Patrick de Carolis s'inspire de la dmarche des artistes et jeunes aristocrates du XVIIIe sicle et part  la rencontre de personnages emblmatiques  travers le monde.
... 
_

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Encore un qui a mis son charpe  l'envers :

----------


## Glutinus

Trs bien vu !
La frange bleue doit tre la plus proche du col.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour

Le port de l'charpe est diffrent selon le mandat
cf. https://www.marne.gouv.fr/Politiques...lus-municipaux

Or, Grard Miquel est certes maire de Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, mais il a galement t snateur jusqu'en 2017.
Et comme il est frquent que les images illustrant les sujets soient des images d'archive, il est fort possible que celle l en soit justement une !
Il est bien mentionn "direct" sur l'image (en haut  gauche), mais peut-tre s'agit il d'un change sonore en direct sur une image d'archive.

Dans le doute, n'accusons pas l'lu sans savoir  :;):

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Bonjour
> 
> Le port de l'charpe est diffrent selon le mandat
> cf. https://www.marne.gouv.fr/Politiques...lus-municipaux
> 
> Or, Grard Miquel est certes maire de Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, mais il a galement t snateur jusqu'en 2017.
> Et comme il est frquent que les images illustrant les sujets soient des images d'archive, il est fort possible que celle l en soit justement une !
> Il est bien mentionn "direct" sur l'image (en haut  gauche), mais peut-tre s'agit il d'un change sonore en direct sur une image d'archive.
> 
> Dans le doute, n'accusons pas l'lu sans savoir


C'tait bien du direct direct lors de la visite de Macron  :8O:

----------


## escartefigue

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> C'tait bien du direct direct lors de la visite de Macron


Alors il a de la nostalgie pour son mandat de snateur  :;):

----------


## Glutinus

J'allais dmystifier en remarquant que le logo sur le micro est celui utilis par la chaine depuis 2019 (avant cette date, le gros point carr tait orange), mais apparemment mme en 2017 le point tait blanc.

Dmystifier, c'est quand mme plus joli que dbunker.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Faudrait que j'arrte de regarder les sites marchands, mais j'avais des trucs  chercher,  _pvre_  de moi ! :


toujours cette absence de cohrence,  ::roll:: , et ailleurs, celui-l il pique grave :

----------


## Jipt

(Nouveau post, pour ne pas mlanger les torchons et les serviettes.)

Autre chose, et c'est plus intressant, mme si c'est bizarre, et trompeur. Ci-dessous un extrait de _L'uvre_, de Zola, pris tout en bas de la page 419 de l'dition de 1886 chez Charpentier et cie (rcupre chez Gallica). Dsol, le bord gauche ( l'intrieur, la 419 est  droite) est un peu comprim, le processus de scan ne pouvait pas trop aplatir l'objet, au risque de lui casser le dos.

Lisez bien les derniers mots de la dernire phrase de l'avant-dernier paragraphe :  _[...] la fillette avait failli le gagner._ 

Et si j'en parle, et si je suis all chercher *cette* dition pour comparer, c'est parce que dans la mienne, de dcembre 1990 chez France Loisirs avec un beau papier offset bouffant, une belle police (Baskerville), une belle impression, une couverture rigide et bien agrable au toucher, bref, que du bonheur, en page 440 je lis  _la perte avait failli le gagner._  H ouais !
J'ai fait un tel bond en me disant _mais qu'est-ce qu'il raconte_ qu'il m'a fallu aller vrifier.

Comment ont-ils pu passer de _fillette_ _perte_ ? Je suspecte une erreur d'ocrisation ( ::ptdr:: ) transformant _fillette_ en _petite_ et de l en _perte_, mais c'est quand mme fort de caf, non ?
Et pas un relecteur n'a bronch

Vous me direz, en page 114 ils m'ont transform _un peintre_ en _un geindre_ et page 118 *au point de* en *au joint de*, alors bon, y en un qui a d abuser,  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> (Nouveau post, pour ne pas mlanger les torchons et les serviettes.)
> 
> Autre chose, et c'est plus intressant, mme si c'est bizarre, et trompeur. Ci-dessous un extrait de _L'uvre_, de Zola, pris tout en bas de la page 419 de l'dition de 1886 chez Charpentier et cie (rcupre chez Gallica). Dsol, le bord gauche ( l'intrieur, la 419 est  droite) est un peu comprim, le processus de scan ne pouvait pas trop aplatir l'objet, au risque de lui casser le dos.
> 
> Lisez bien les derniers mots de la dernire phrase de l'avant-dernier paragraphe :  _[...] la fillette avait failli le gagner._ 
> 
> Et si j'en parle, et si je suis all chercher *cette* dition pour comparer, c'est parce que dans la mienne, de dcembre 1990 chez France Loisirs avec un beau papier offset bouffant, une belle police (Baskerville), une belle impression, une couverture rigide et bien agrable au toucher, bref, que du bonheur, en page 440 je lis  _la perte avait failli le gagner._  H ouais !
> J'ai fait un tel bond en me disant _mais qu'est-ce qu'il raconte_ qu'il m'a fallu aller vrifier.
> 
> ...


Proverbe russe : Faites confiance, mais vrifiez  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Mea culpa :



> [] en page 114 ils m'ont transform _un peintre_ en _un geindre_ et page 118 *au point de* en *au joint de*, alors bon, y en un qui a d abuser,


Avant d'crire  FL pour leur signaler les erreurs, j'ai vrifi mes dires dans l'dition de 1886 et, si j'ai raison pour le _point_ transform en _joint_, j'ai tort (avec un T comme Thrse, celle qui rigole quand on c'est si difficile de s'en souvenir ? -- oui, je profite de l'occasion,  ::mrgreen:: , le tort est trop tordu ici et l) pour _geindre_ : 


> Le geindre est un vieux mtier de bouche. Il s'agit de l'assistant du boulanger. Sa principale activit tait le ptrissage de la pte du temps o les ptrins mcaniques n'existaient pas.


source
Dont acte.
 ::coucou::

----------


## Escapetiger

Merci _Jipt_, une autre orthographe avec son tymologie

C'est la faute  Gavroche,  la socit et au progrs. Des centaines de mtiers, hier encore courants dans les rues, ont disparu. Tombs dans les toilettes de l'Histoire. Oublis les mastroquets, marmitons et chambellans. Plus besoin d'arbaltrier, de hallebardier et de laitier! La technologie a tout cras... Ou plutt, tout remplac. Car ces emplois d'un autre temps ont pu parfois renatre sous d'autres noms. Les connaissez-vous? Le Figaro vous propose un petit voyage dans le temps

(.../...)

*Le gindre, des bonnets aux fourneaux
*
Rien  voir avec le verbe geindre. Le gindre, du latin junior, juvenis, jeune tait, dans un vieux franais, l'ouvrier boulanger. Il tait l'quivalent de celui que l'on pouvait galement nommer le mitron. Un mtier, n du mot mitre  cause de la forme primitive des bonnets de garons boulangers. Les deux termes ont peu  peu t clipss par apprenti.


Source: Cinq noms de mtiers qui n'existent plus - Langue franaise - Le Figaro

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Non vous ne rvez pas : 

"La bus d'alcool est dangereux pour la sant"  ::aie:: 

Trouv sur une vieille pub crit en petit ... Je n'ai pas de photo malheureusement  ::oops:: 

---

Autre question existentielle : pilleur ou pillard ?  ::weird::   ::koi::

----------


## Jipt

> *Le gindre,* des bonnets aux fourneaux


Mais qu'est-ce qui t'a donn l'ide de chercher ce mot ? Ou peut-tre le connaissais-tu dj ? Moi je l'ai dcouvert avec Zola.




> Autre question existentielle : pilleur ou pillard ?


Pas la moindre ide, du coup j'ai regard sur le _cnrtl_ et force est de constater que la page sur "pilleur" est moins fournie que l'autre, o l'onglet _tymologie_ propose des dates plus rcentes, alors je vote pour "pillard".

----------


## Escapetiger

> Mais qu'est-ce qui t'a donn l'ide de chercher ce mot ? Ou peut-tre le connaissais-tu dj ? Moi je l'ai dcouvert avec Zola.


Je l'ai dcouvert grce  toi ! et j'aime bien connaitre l'origine des mots - question de curiosit, de comprhension...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Tiens rcemment je suis retomb sur des explications originales dans une mission ! Des communes franaises ou lgalement / grammaticalement les habitants ont plusieurs "gentile".

Chteauroux > Castelroussins ou Castelrousss
Castelnaudary > Chauriens ou bien Castelin-naudariens ou bien Castelinaudariens 

On pourrait mme pousser le vice . Castelin tant de l'ancien franais (ou plutt du patois), "Chtelain" / "Chtelin" pourrait aussi tre accept  ::):  .

En gros tout ce qui contient Chteau, Castel, Cassel, Cateau .

On constate fortement cela dans le Nord de la France et en Picardie . "sse" devient "che" et "che" devient "ke" . D'un point de vue phontique je parle.

--- 

Jusqu' rcemment les habitants de la Hautes Loire (43) n'avait pas de de "gentile" officielle . Certains disaient Haut-Ligrien , d'autres Alto-ligrien puis Altiligrien fut dcid.

----------


## Glutinus

> Autre question existentielle : pilleur ou pillard ?


Mme si les dictionnaires et le cnrtl s'accordent  donner la mme dfinition, j'aurai personnellement tendance  dire qu'un pilleur s'occupe de choses inanimes, de lieux dj vides d'occupants et abandonns (pilleurs de tombes, pilleurs de sarcophages, pilleurs de spultures...) ou de concept potique (pilleur d'tat...) et un pillard dtrousse directement des personnes : bandits de grands chemins, pirates sur des bteaux...

----------


## Lung

> Mme si les dictionnaires et le cnrtl s'accordent  donner la mme dfinition, j'aurai personnellement tendance  dire qu'un pilleur s'occupe de choses inanimes, de lieux dj vides d'occupants et abandonns (pilleurs de tombes, pilleurs de sarcophages, pilleurs de spultures...) ou de concept potique (pilleur d'tat...) et un pillard dtrousse directement des personnes : bandits de grands chemins, pirates sur des bteaux...


+1
J'ai le mme usage.

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

ces derniers temps on entend (bouh, c'est pas beau,  ::mrgreen:: ) de plus en plus parler d'une espce de censure sur des textes des sicles prcdents au prtexte que ce qui a t crit sur le moment n'est plus acceptable aujourd'hui.

Alors question : va-t-on devoir rcrire/censurer Hugo ?




> tant jeune et prcepteur dans une maison presque princire, il avait eu un lve, fils et hritier de la maison, et il l'aimait. Aimer un enfant est si facile. Que ne pardonne-t-on pas  un enfant ? On lui pardonne d'tre seigneur, d'tre prince, d'tre roi. L'innocence de l'ge fait oublier les crimes de la race ; la faiblesse de l'tre fait oublier l'exagration du rang. Il est si petit qu'on lui pardonne d'tre grand. L'esclave lui pardonne d'tre le matre. Le vieillard ngre idoltre le marmot blanc.

----------


## fredoche

Ah bah tu vas pouvoir censurer une chie de monde, y compris nos illustres potes ou crivains.

Souvenir mu pour Guillaume Appolinaire et ses "11 000 verges" lu  16 ans - RIP 

Tout ce rigorisme et cet intgrisme qui rend blasphmatoire ce qui ne respecte pas un ordre moral nul part crit, c'est juste un parfait cran, un raccourci vers l'ignorance. 

_Couvrez ce sein que je ne saurais voir. Par de pareils objets, les mes sont blesses, Et cela fait venir de coupables penses._

----------


## Jipt

Salut, toi  ::coucou:: 



> Souvenir mu pour Guillaume Appolinaire et ses "11 000 verges" lu  16 ans - RIP


 16 ans ?! a a d te mettre dans un drle d'tat, mha !  ::mouarf:: 
Et je sais de quoi je parle, moi qui l'ai lu beaucoup plus tard, il y a qq annes  peine, et je n'y suis pas rest insensible,  :8-): 




> _Couvrez ce sein que je ne saurais voir. Par de pareils objets, les mes sont blesses, Et cela fait venir de coupables penses._


Ce  quoi elle aurait d rpondre _si vous ne le savez point voir et apprcier, alors passez votre chemin, regardez ailleurs et surtout, n'empchez pas ceux qui l'apprcient de l'apprcier._
Et l je pense  Brassens, dont les "_coupables penses_" sont un rgal blouissant, ah mais !

Ah tiens, a fait du bien un lundi matin,  :;): 
 ::zoubi::

----------


## fredoche

> Salut, toi 
> 
>  16 ans ?! a a d te mettre dans un drle d'tat, mha ! 
> Et je sais de quoi je parle, moi qui l'ai lu beaucoup plus tard, il y a qq annes  peine, et je n'y suis pas rest insensible,


Salut  ::D: 

Disons que a a grandement concouru  mon ducation "sentimentale"  ::mouarf:: 
J'en ai conserv un got certain pour la littrature rotique... voire plus. Esparbec si tu as l'occasion




> Ce  quoi elle aurait d rpondre _si vous ne le savez point voir et apprcier, alors passez votre chemin, regardez ailleurs et surtout, n'empchez pas ceux qui l'apprcient de l'apprcier._
> Et l je pense  Brassens, dont les "_coupables penses_" sont un rgal blouissant, ah mais !
> 
> Ah tiens, a fait du bien un lundi matin,


Mais de quel rgal parles-tu ?

Du coup moi je viens de rcouter "C'est extra" de notre ami Lo. Et jamais chanson n'a si bien port son nom

Et cot Brassens j'adore cette chanson, dont je dcouvre  l'instant le clip :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ah bah tu vas pouvoir censurer une chie de monde, y compris nos illustres potes ou crivains.
> 
> Souvenir mu pour Guillaume Appolinaire et ses "11 000 verges" lu  16 ans - RIP 
> 
> Tout ce rigorisme et cet intgrisme qui rend blasphmatoire ce qui ne respecte pas un ordre moral nul part crit, c'est juste un parfait cran, un raccourci vers l'ignorance. 
> 
> _Couvrez ce sein que je ne saurais voir. Par de pareils objets, les mes sont blesses, Et cela fait venir de coupables penses._


Je vous conseille "les contes de la bcasse" de Guy de Maupassant ... Une vritable orgie ce livre . On nous a fait lire cela au collge (4 ou 3me de mmoire).  Donc tes "16 ans" , cela fait une belle jambe  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> Je vous conseille "les contes de la bcasse" de Guy de Maupassant ... Une *vritable orgie* ce livre . On nous a fait lire cela au collge (4 ou 3me de mmoire).  Donc tes "16 ans" , cela fait une belle jambe


Me demande si les souvenirs d'enfance n'embellissent pas les choses Pas que je n'aime pas Maupassant, non, mais faut pas charrier, quoi, c'est soft de chez soft.
Mme _La maison Tellier_ n'a rien d'orgiaque, alors bon




> J'en ai conserv un got certain pour la littrature rotique... voire plus. Esparbec si tu as l'occasion


Moui, je l'ai dcouvert compltement par hasard (whaaaaa), il y a une bonne dizaine d'annes, on le lisait  deux pi a dgnrait, lol ! Trs agrable et pas sordide, c'est bien.




> Mais de quel rgal parles-tu ?


Plaisir des lvres plaisir des doigts plaisir des yeux plaisir du nez, aussi, pour l'odeur de la peau, tout a finissant en plaisir dans la tte.




> Du coup moi je viens de rcouter "C'est extra" de notre ami Lo. Et jamais chanson n'a si bien port son nom


Et "_Ton Style_" ! Il faut couter et couter *fort* et apprendre par cur "_Ton Style_" (album _La Solitude_ avec le groupe Zoo, a ne nous rajeunit pas, mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon !)


(par contre, les images ne sont pas terribles, dsol -- mettez-vous le vinyle !)




> Et ct Brassens j'adore cette chanson, dont je dcouvre  l'instant le clip :


Oh, lui, y a strictement rien  jeter. Il me fait frmir, des fois.

----------


## fredoche

> voire plus


Corrig ! ::oops::  ::lol::

----------


## foetus

Je viens d'apprendre 1 truc  ::oops:: 








La rgle semble tre  ::mrgreen:: 
si on peut remplacer par cela, pour cela/ pour faire cela == pour ce fairesinon pour se faire. "C'tait un matin d'automne pluvieux, ce qui valut  mon pre de m'offrir un parapluie pour se faire pardonner de ne pas avoir t l."

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je viens d'apprendre 1 truc 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On se couchera moins bte  ::D: 

Bizarrerie de la langue ... en effet

----------


## foetus

> Bizarrerie de la langue ... en effet


 ::whistle::  Il faudrait retrouver l'origine, mais je penche plutt pour 1 tournure toute faite
Parce qu'1 verbe pronominal fait rfrence au sujet (<- c'est ma dfinition  ::oops:: , pour peut-tre viter des phrases lourdes avec des soi-mme, toi-mme, ...), "pour ce faire" n'a clairement pas ce sens.

----------


## fredoche

Les spcialistes vont intervenir sur le sujet mais je pense que tu te trompes quand tu parles de verbe pronominal : Il n'est pas question d'aller _se faire voir chez les grecs_ , de _se faire cuire un oeuf_, de _se faire discret_ ou de _se faire enguirlander_ 
C'est bien le cot dmonstratif qui est  l'usage ici : ... _en s'appuyant pour faire cela_ ...

Tu peux essayer de changer le sujet justement et a ne marchera pas pour _faire_ mais bien pour _appuyer_ : "en m'appuyant pour me faire" ou "en vous appuyant pour vous faire" contre "en m'appuyant pour ce faire" ou "en vous appuyant pour ce faire"

https://www.francaisfacile.com/exerc...cais-54501.php

----------


## tatayo

Pour ma part je regarde ce que a donne  la premire personne:
"...en s'appuyant pour *ce* faire sur le rseau des pharmacies, et pour ne pas *se* faire pingler..."

"...en m'appuyant pour *ce* faire sur le rseau des pharmacies, et pour ne pas *me* faire pingler..."

Tatayo.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour

Mme chose avec c'est/s'est  :;):

----------


## fredoche

ou le fameux " coucou sa va ?"  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

je viens de terminer _quatrevingt-treize_, de Hugo, crit en *1873* et dont l'histoire se droule en 1793, en Vende.
Guillotine et trucidages fratricides  toutes les pages, quelle poque !

Mais 10 pages avant la fin je suis tomb par terre, en lisant l'change entre un jeune royaliste (Gauvain) et un vieux rpublicain (Cimourdain), le drame pour eux tant qu'ils sont parents, le jeune ayant t lev par le vieux dans les temps d'avant 1789.

J'avoue que Hugo m'a scotch d'avoir russi  crire ce qui va suivre, parce qu'en le lisant, j'avais l'impression d'entendre un utopiste actuel parler dans le poste, je vous laisse vous faire votre opinion, moi j'ai trouv a norme -- pas tant les ides en elles-mmes mais plutt le fait de la prmonition, de l'anticipation, a aurait t crit par Jules Verne a n'aurait pas choqu, mais l, certaines phrases, replaces dans leur contexte et vues (lues) d'ici avec la distance du temps, a me fait un choc.

Et je ne peux pas m'empcher de penser  tout ce temps perdu par les zozos qui nous gouvernent depuis bientt 150 ans

---
[C'est Gauvain qui commence :]

	 [] Vous voulez le service militaire obligatoire. Contre qui ? contre dautres hommes. Moi, je ne veux pas de service militaire. Je veux la paix. Vous voulez les misrables secourus, moi je veux la misre supprime. Vous voulez limpt proportionnel. Je ne veux point dimpt du tout. Je veux la dpense commune rduite  sa plus simple expression et paye par la plus-value sociale.
	 Quentends-tu par l ?
	 Ceci : dabord supprimer les parasitismes ; le parasitisme du prtre,  le parasitisme du juge, le parasitisme du soldat. Ensuite, tirez parti de vos richesses ; vous jetez lengrais  lgout, jetez-le au sillon. Les trois quarts du sol sont en friche, dfrichez la France, supprimez les vaines ptures ; partagez les terres communales. Que tout homme ait une terre, et que toute terre ait un homme. Vous centuplerez le produit social. La France,  cette heure, ne donne  ses paysans que quatre jours de viande par an ; bien cultive, elle nourrirait trois cents millions dhommes, toute lEurope. Utilisez la nature, cette immense auxiliaire ddaigne. Faites travailler pour vous tous les souffles de vent, toutes les chutes deau, tous les effluves magntiques. Le globe a un rseau veineux souterrain ; il y a dans ce rseau une circulation prodigieuse deau, dhuile, de feu ; piquez la veine du globe, et faites jaillir cette eau pour vos fontaines, cette huile pour vos lampes, ce feu pour vos foyers. Rflchissez au mouvement des vagues, au flux et reflux, au va-et-vient des mares. Quest-ce que locan ? une norme force perdue. Comme la terre est bte ! ne pas employer locan !
	 Te voil en plein songe.
	 Cest--dire en pleine ralit.
Gauvain reprit :
	 Et la femme ? quen faites-vous ?
Cimourdain rpondit :
	 Ce quelle est. La servante de lhomme.
	 Oui.  une condition.
	 Laquelle ?
	 Cest que lhomme sera le serviteur de la femme.
	 Y penses-tu ? scria Cimourdain, lhomme serviteur ! jamais. Lhomme est matre. Je nadmets quune royaut, celle du foyer. Lhomme chez lui est roi.
	 Oui.  une condition.
	 Laquelle ?
	 Cest que la femme y sera reine.
	 Cest--dire que tu veux pour lhomme et pour la femme
	 Lgalit.
	 Lgalit ! y songes-tu ? Les deux tres sont divers.
	 Jai dit lgalit. Je nai pas dit lidentit.
Il y eut encore une pause, comme une sorte de trve ente ces deux esprits changeant des clairs. Cimourdain la rompit.
	 Et lenfant !  qui le donnes-tu ?
	 Dabord au pre qui lengendre, puis  la mre qui lenfante, puis au matre qui l'lve, puis  la cit qui le virilise, puis  la patrie qui est la mre suprme, puis  lhumanit qui est la grande aeule.
	 Tu ne parles pas de Dieu.
	 Chacun de ces degrs, pre, mre, matre, cit, patrie, humanit, est un des chelons de l'chelle qui monte  Dieu.
Cimourdain se taisait, Gauvain poursuivit :
	 Quand on est au haut de lchelle, on est arriv  Dieu. Dieu souvre ; on na plus qu entrer.
---

Et il y en a encore deux pages comme a.
Bon, on n'est pas oblig d'tre d'accord avec les dernires lignes sur Dieu, ok ok, mais apprciez quand mme la logique du discours, et relisez depuis le dbut,  :;): 
Pour ceux qui ont le livre et voudraient le revoir, c'est le Chapitre V, "Le cachot" du Livre septime "Fodalit et rvolution" de la Troisime partie, "EN VENDE".
PS : concernant certaines majuscules omises, c'est parce que j'ai repris la typographie de mon exemplaire.
PS 2 : en rangeant mes notes, je dcouvre que j'avais dj relev (et peut-tre post ici) une phrase de lui date de 1870 et publie dans ses _carnets_ et donc dj prmonitoire de ce qu'on vient de lire : _Cest une triste chose de penser que la nature parle et que le genre humain ncoute pas_.

----------


## escartefigue

Ce qui me surprend, c'est que le royaliste prne l'galit homme femme alors que le rvolutionnaire (oubliant un peu vite l'galit du triptyque cher aux rvolutionnaires) s'y oppose.
Le reste est un dbat qui existe probablement depuis la nuit des temps, Hugo n'invente rien.

----------


## el_slapper

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/tour-franc...152852381.html

tout  la fin :

----------


## Jipt

> Ce qui me surprend, c'est que le royaliste prne l'galit homme femme alors que le rvolutionnaire (oubliant un peu vite l'galit du triptyque cher aux rvolutionnaires) s'y oppose.
> Le reste est un dbat qui existe probablement depuis la nuit des temps, Hugo n'invente rien.


Et moi, ce qui m'a surpris, hier, c'est de voir l'interview d'Hillary Clinton au journal de 20 h sur la 2, dans laquelle elle parle de l'galit, encore ! Mais c'est toujours pas rgl ce problme, depuis au moins 150 ans qu'il est sur le tapis ?
Qu'est-ce qu' ils  foutent avec notre pognon ?

PS : bien vu, el_slapper !  ::ccool::

----------


## el_slapper

dans un style un peu diffrent - c'est un "nom propre" (nom de fabriquant) qui est corch ici. La source est sur la photo. L'criture exacte aussi, mais quelqu'un est all trop vite, de toute vidence.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Vu en direct au journal de 19h30 sur Arte Belgique . La Turquie rebaptise Tunisie  ::mouarf::  

Dsol pas eu le temps de faire un photo, trop rapide  l'cran  ::lol::

----------


## Glutinus

Tu n'as pas une box qui permet de faire pause ?
Sinon y a les replays...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu n'as pas une box qui permet de faire pause ?
> Sinon y a les replays...


J'ai un mal de chien  remettre la main sur le reportage  ::?:

----------


## Glutinus

Indeed, dans l'dition du 10/07 au soir on voit bien cette petite erreur ! Bien vu.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Indeed, dans l'dition du 10/07 au soir on voit bien cette petite erreur ! Bien vu.


Bingo c'est bien cette carte ! ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

cot d'un march de Beyrouth 

https://www.lorientlejour.com/articl...-beyrouth.html

Faites gaffe en sortant les poubelles

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> cot d'un march de Beyrouth 
> 
> https://www.lorientlejour.com/articl...-beyrouth.html
> 
> Faites gaffe en sortant les poubelles


Logique ... C'est pour cela que la benne  ordure  fait un feux d'artifice XXXXL  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

On voit des trucs, des fois, non mais all quoi, on se demande

----------


## el_slapper

Un peu diffrent, mais les gens de Yahoo qui commentent le Rugby ne s'y connaissent pas trs bien en Rugby :

https://fr.sports.yahoo.com/news/xv-...123600060.html



Il est trop fort, ce Jaminet : alors que le premier essai a t marqu  la 21me minute, il en a dj transform deux avant la dixime minute...

----------


## Glutinus

Pas vraiment d'erreur, mais juste un choix un peu drle d'image pour illustrer un article.
Vu sur un site clbre pour recenser des informations de la place financires : la flche verte peut faire penser  une lettre de l'alphabet venu complter l'acronyme CAC... srement pour illustrer ce que pense la personne qui a choisi cette image et bosse  contrecur pour la mchante Bourse  ::ptdr::

----------


## escartefigue

> Un peu diffrent, mais les gens de Yahoo qui commentent le Rugby ne s'y connaissent pas trs bien en Rugby :
> 
> https://fr.sports.yahoo.com/news/xv-...123600060.html
> 
> 
> 
> Il est trop fort, ce Jaminet : alors que le premier essai a t marqu  la 21me minute, il en a dj transform deux avant la dixime minute...


Ni en rugby, ni en typographie, cf. l'abrviation des adjectifs numraux ordinaux ici : 
https://www.academie-francaise.fr/ab...ctifs-numeraux

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,



et a fait d'autant plus dsordre qu'en regardant l'affiche (comme moi en prenant la photo),  main gauche  5 mtres se trouve l'entre-sortie d'une cole primaire

----------


## escartefigue

Vu  la tl (gage de qualit  ::weird:: ) et sur la plupart des chanes, actualit oblige, le "pass sanitaire" ainsi orthographi  ::aie:: 
C'est oublier un peu vite que le "passe" est une abrviation de "passe-partout" et se termine donc par un "e".

cf. https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/passe (onglet *PASSE 3* subst. masc.)

----------


## Glutinus

Oui... Dommage que l'Acadmie Franaise soit en vacances pour faire une remarque dessus... Allez, peut-tre  la rentre, et tout le monde parlera du "passe" comme on parle de "la COVID".

----------


## el_slapper

> et a fait d'autant plus dsordre qu'en regardant l'affiche (comme moi en prenant la photo),  main gauche  5 mtres se trouve l'entre-sortie d'une cole primaire


C'est marrant, je l'ai lu trois fois avant d'identifier l'erreur. Pourtant,  chaque fois, une alarme sonnait dans mon esprit "quelque chose cloche", mais je n'arrivais pas  mettre la main dessus. Sans doute parce que ce n'est pas une erreur habituelle - mme si elle est aussi grave que les erreurs habituelles. Bien vu, en tous cas, je ne sais pas si je l'aurais attrape, celle l.

Lunel, tu est en vacances pas trs loin de chez moi (Port Marianne) (ou tu habites par l aussi?)

----------


## tanaka59

Je dirais aussi le mot "voie express" ... sans "e"  la fin  ::lol::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est marrant, je l'ai lu trois fois avant d'identifier l'erreur. Pourtant,  chaque fois, une alarme sonnait dans mon esprit "quelque chose cloche", mais je n'arrivais pas  mettre la main dessus. Sans doute parce que ce n'est pas une erreur habituelle - mme si elle est aussi grave que les erreurs habituelles. Bien vu, en tous cas, je ne sais pas si je l'aurais attrape, celle l.


a nous arrive  tous. 
Tiens, d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un avait "La nause" de Sartre, je suis tomb sur un "_Bientt,  eux d'eux, ils ne feront plus qu'une vie []_" et je me suis demand s'il ne s'agissait pas de "Bientt,  eux *deux* " car il est question d'un garon et d'une fille.
Mon dition date de 1980, c'tait  peine les dbuts du traitement de texte et comme j'ai trouv quelque part un "l" (elle, aile, celle qui suit le "k") mal align (un peu trop bas) je suppose fortement que a a t compos au plomb,  l'ancienne,  l'imprimerie Bussire  Saint-Amand (Cher), pour les ditions Gallimard, collection Folio et chez moi c'est  la 9e ligne de la page 153, mais pour le retrouver dans d'autres ditions, je ne sais pas comment l'indiquer  part que c'est 6 pages aprs une o l'on trouve



> Mardi.
> Rien. Exist.
> Mercredi.
> Il y a un rond de soleil sur la nappe en papier. [ plein de pages, pas loin d'une trentaine, c'est la "scne" du restaurant -- si j'tais scnariste de films]


(je n'ai pas trop forc sur le dcalage des titres de "chapitres", en fait ils sont aligns  droite mais ici je ne sais pas comment a peut rendre.)
 l'paisseur du bouquin, je dirais que c'est aux alentours des 3/5e et, oui, j'ai cherch sur Gallica mais les droits, tout a, bref




> Lunel, tu est en vacances pas trs loin de chez moi (Port Marianne) (ou tu habites par l aussi?)


33 ans que je crche l,  environ 15 minutes (selon comment a roule, mais quelle pagaille ce Lattes !) environ 15 km de chez toi,  :8-): 
Avant j'ai habit Montpel' intra-muros pendant 6 ans, pas loin du boulevard Clmenceau.

----------


## Jipt

> Je dirais aussi le mot "voie express" ... sans "e"  la fin


Ben oui : 



> exprs  ou  express  ?
> Si ces deux adjectifs se prononcent de faon identique, ils sont de sens bien distincts.  Express , invariable, est rserv  ce qui se prpare rapidement (un repas express) ou  ce qui assure un dplacement rapide (une *voie express*).
> 
> On utilise  exprs , ou  expresse  au fminin, pour qualifier ce qui est expressment, formellement exprim (un ordre exprs, une consigne expresse). Et enfin,  exprs , invariable cette fois, sapplique  ce que lon remet immdiatement au destinataire (un colis exprs, une lettre exprs).


source
Et donc ?

----------


## fredoche

Et s'il l'a fait exprs, dans quelle catgorie sommes-nous ?

----------


## Jipt

> Et s'*il* l'a fait exprs, dans quelle catgorie sommes-nous ?


Qui ? Sartre ? Le gars aux doigts plein d'encre qui tenait le composteur ? tanaka59 ? Merci de prciser,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fredoche

Ouep je contracte peut-tre  tord. Donc "si il"

Le sujet du verbe "faire", celui qui le fait exprs

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ben oui : 
> 
> source
> Et donc ?


J'ai dj vu avec le "e". La version sans "e" fait anglophone et non francophone.

----------


## Jipt

> Ouep je contracte peut-tre  tord. Donc "si il"
> 
> Le sujet du verbe "faire", celui qui le fait exprs


C'est bien comme a que je l'avais compris, mais je ne sais toujours pas de qui tu parles,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Glutinus

> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai dj vu avec le "e". La version sans "e" fait anglophone et non francophone.


Bah... Source ? Image, photo, histoire qu'on rigole un peu ?
On est comme Saint-Thomas...

Jipt a partag le lien du projet Voltaire (que je n'aime pas en tant que source fiable, le fondateur et les chroniqueurs n'tant pas (tous) linguistes, mais comme il compile les entres "Exprs" et "Express" du CNRTL que je prfre...).

On trouve bien "expresse" en franais, fminin de l'adjectif exprs, et qui correspond  la dfinition "_Qui manifeste de la faon la plus formelle et la plus imprative la volont de quelqu'un_". Il est vrai que le ct "impratif" se rapproche beaucoup de la notion de vitesse de "Express", qui lui-mme est un mot anglais qui emprunte  "Exprs", donc la boucle est boucle.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,




> Tiens, d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un avait "La nause" de Sartre, je suis tomb sur un "_Bientt,  eux d'eux, ils ne feront plus qu'une vie []_" et je me suis demand s'il ne s'agissait pas de "Bientt,  eux *deux* " car il est question d'un garon et d'une fille.


Bonne nouvelle, ce matin en faisant trois courses  l'hyper pas loin, je passe  son annexe "Culture" et au rayon "Livres" il y a une dition rcente que je me suis empress d'attraper pour chercher le bug que j'ai signal et, bingo !, il a t corrig, il est bien crit "Bientt,  eux *deux* "
 ::yaisse:: 

Allez, bonne journe,

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

MP pour el_slapper :



> Envoy par el_slapper
> 
> 
> Lunel, tu es en vacances pas trs loin de chez moi (Port Marianne) (ou tu habites par l aussi ?)
> 
> 
> 33 ans que je crche l,  environ 15 minutes (selon comment a roule, mais quelle pagaille ce Lattes !) environ 15 km de chez toi, 
> Avant j'ai habit Montpel' intra-muros pendant 6 ans, pas loin du boulevard Clmenceau.


Oops, encore confondu Port Marianne et Port Ariane (pas la premire fois que a m'arrive).  ::oops:: 
Bah, y a qu' rajouter 2 km et 5  50 minutes, selon l'heure  laquelle on passe,  ::aie:: 

Bonne journe,

----------


## escartefigue

> Bonne nouvelle, ce matin ne faisant trois courses  l'hyper pas loin, je passe  son annexe "Culture" et au rayon "Livres" il y a une dition rcente que je me suis empress d'attraper pour chercher le bug que j'ai signal et, bingo !, il a t corrig, il est bien crit "Bientt,  eux *deux* "


Trs probablement une erreur de l'imprimeur dans la premire version.





> ce matin *ne* faisant trois courses


Faute de frappe ? 





> faisant trois courses  l'hyper pas loin,


Bien videmment, il ne faut pas confondre "hyper pas loin" et "commerce de proximit"  :;):   ::P:

----------


## Dave Hiock

> Bien videmment, il ne faut pas confondre "hyper pas loin" et "commerce de proximit"


pour moi "hyper pas loin" c'est "vachement proche".

----------


## Jipt

> Trs probablement une erreur de l'imprimeur dans la premire version.


Oui, un peu ce que j'avais dit en parlant du monsieur qui tenait le composteur -- suivez le lien, il y a 4 jolies images.




> Faute de frappe ?


Quel coup d'il ! Merci, fixed.




> Bien videmment, il ne faut pas confondre "hyper pas loin" et "commerce de proximit"


Ah mais je ne confonds pas : un commerce de proximit tu vas y trouver trois bricoles et les mamies du village (ah ben nan, on est plus de 2000, j'habite une ville, si si !, mais pas bien grande alors,  ::mouarf:: ),  l'hyper tu verrais les bombasses des fois, j'en oublie la moiti des courses,  ::lun:: 




> pour moi "hyper pas loin" c'est "vachement proche".


 ::ptdr:: 
 ::ccool::

----------


## escartefigue

> pour moi "hyper pas loin" c'est "vachement proche".


C'tait bien l'objet de mon jeu de mots ( deux sous  :;): )

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

un sujet en amne un autre :




> Oh bah merde alors : https://www.rtbf.be/classic21/articl...er?id=10813539 Dusty Hill de ZZ Top est mot


 -->

----------


## escartefigue

Les virgules avant la conjonction "et" sont galement fautives, elles ne sont applicables que dans certains cas, mais pas ici.
Cf. http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3446

----------


## el_slapper

Pas une faute de Franais, mais une faute de frappe qui offre un lourd contresens :

https://www.linternaute.com/sport/ba...n-demi-finale/




> En perdition lors de la premire rencontre face au Japon, Marine Johannes a su se *d*mobiliser et signer sa meilleure performance dans ses Jeux Olympiques.


Elle s'est *re*mobilise, videmment.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

C'est du belge : https://www.lalibre.be/belgique/soci...HQEBVFOR3RA7E/

----------


## escartefigue

> Pas une faute de Franais, mais une faute de frappe qui offre un lourd contresens :
> 
> https://www.linternaute.com/sport/ba...n-demi-finale/
> 
> 
> 
> Elle s'est *re*mobilise, videmment.


juste aprs cette coquille, dans la phrase suivante, on trouve galement.
"_Au final, elle finit  18 points, 5 rebonds et 4 assistances._"  ::aie:: 
"finalement" ou "pour finir" oui, "au final" non !

----------


## Jipt

Yep !




> C'est du belge : https://www.lalibre.be/belgique/soci...HQEBVFOR3RA7E/


Sont trop forts, ces Belges :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Yep !
> 
> Sont trop forts, ces Belges :


Mon dieu, on a le sens du ridicule en Belgique  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Cela ne battra pas la perte de donnes au Royaume-Uni, toujours au sujet du COVID.

Grosso modo, des donnes ont t stockes au format CSV, ouvertes sous Excel mais sauvegardes au format .xls, limit  65536 lignes, au lieu de .xlsx, limit  1 048 576, qui aurait suffi.

On pourrait se poser la question galement pourquoi cette donnes n'taient pas stockes dans un SGBDR.

La perte de donnes tait de 16000 / 80000, soit environ 20%.

----------


## Jipt

Et comme ils n'ont pas bien compris, ils en remettent une couche  la fin de l'article : 


> To handle the problem, PHE is now breaking down the test result data into smaller batches to create a *larger number of Excel templates*. That should ensure none hit their cap.


jusqu' la prochaine fois

Pourtant, 


> But insiders acknowledge that the current clunky system needs to be replaced by something more advanced that *excludes Excel, as soon as possible*.


Merci Gluti, trs instructif !  ::ccool::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Polmique sur "ard" en franais : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1055213/...om_direct=true

----------


## el_slapper

On peut grer des fichiers bien plus gros que a avec EXCEL (je l'ai fait, bien au del de la limite du million) ... mais a demande de la programmation crative (en VBA), alors autant faire avec des outils un peu modernes (d'ailleurs, vous, vous utiliseriez quoi?).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Humour noir et macabre ... sans jeu de mot : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/france/m...t_4736693.html




> Covid-19 en Martinique : au CHU de Fort-de-France, "la morgue n'est plus en mesure d'accueillir des patients dignement"


Depuis quand on soigne des gens  la morgue ???  ::koi::   ::scarymov::   ::marteau::

----------


## escartefigue

"Patient" ne signifie pas seulement "celui qui reoit des soins".
Parmi les nombreuses dfinitions de "patient", sur le site du CNRTL, on trouve celle-ci

_A. − (Celui, celle) qui subit, qui est l'objet d'une action._ 

Du coup, l'utilisation du mot "patient" dans le contexte de l'article ne me semble pas fautive, mme si elle est inhabituelle.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir,

Boulette  Marseille dans un nom de rue : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1058549/...est-un-sacre-k

Dunkerke au lieu de Dunkerque . 

Le plus rigolo dans cette histoire c'est que "grammaticalement" "Dunkerke" pourrait passer d'un point de vu historique ... Il y aurait juste un mlange de flamand franais/germanique (pas trs beau  voir)... par contre recevable.

Explication

Dun (en flamand franais et flamand germanique) = dune 
Duin = dune en nerlandais et aussi dans une variante de vieux flamand
Kerque = glise en flamand franais
Kerk = en nerlandais
Kerke = en flamand germanique (parfois aussi usit par certain belge nerlandophone, du "patois" en somme)

Il existe "Oostduinkerke" en Belgique qui historiquement est lie  sa consur franaise .

"Oostduinkerke" , c'est la variante en flamand germanique (avec 2 o au dbut)
"Ostduinkerke" , c'est la variante en nerlandais (avec un seul O)

On retrouve la mme chose avec "Oostende" ou "Ostende" ... Grammaticalement les deux orthographes sont bonnes. 

Faut savoir qu'en Belgique, les flamands parlent bien le nerlandais, par contre chaque province nerlandophone a encore ces "variantes" ici et la. 

Quelqu'un de Brugge par exemple ne va pas avoir les mme expressions qu'un limbourgeois . Au risque de ne pas se comprendre. En France c'est comme ci un Marseillais rpondait en provenal  un Breton ...   ::lol::  C'est les bizarreries belges   ::ptdr:: 

Je pourrais en crire aussi bien d'autres sur des bizarreries de la sorte.

----------


## escartefigue

Merci pour ces explications tymologiques, sans lesquelles on aurait pu croire  une erreur d'un quelconque ququ  ::weird::  kk de Marseille !

Ces variations linguistiques ne sont pas propres au flamand. 
Par exemple, le breton et le basque  comprennent de nombreux dialectes et l'allemand de Bavire est trs diffrent de celui de la Ruhr.

----------


## Mdinoc

Du tout frais d'aujourd'hui:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Au cours d'une visio ce matin pour une boite qui recrute via Ple Emploi dans le domaine de la tech et de l'immobilier : 



C'est franchement pas srieux  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils ont utilis le mot anglais "resources".
Il y a un problme d'accent galement, pour quipe a s'explique peut-tre mais pour Indpendance c'est bizarre (c'est peut-tre le mot anglais aussi, mais du coup ils auraient du mettre Team, Freedom).

----------


## Glutinus

C'est trs bizarre, toutes ces doubles consonnes ^_^

Micro-remarque galement : il y a un "" au libert majuscule. Pourquoi il n'en aurait pas  "indpendance" ? Concernant "quipe",  la rigueur, comme il s'agit du premier mieux on pourrait penser que ce serait une grande majuscule et le dbat revient souvent.

EDIT : haha, je viens de voir le post de Ryu2000 (j'avais appuy sur Reply, puis le temps de valider une heure plus tard, j'ai t grill ^^)

----------


## foetus

> C'est trs bizarre, toutes ces doubles consonnes ^_^


C'est dans les 2 sens  ::mrgreen:: 
ressources -> resourcesadresse -> address

----------


## halaster08

> adresse -> address


Je le DETESTE celui l, je ne compte plus le nombre de fois o j'ai des message d'erreur  cause ce "d" qui j'oubli rgulirement.

----------


## escartefigue

il y a aussi _connexion_ et _connection_, il m'arrive de les changer par inadvertance  ::aie::

----------


## tatayo

Je me dis souvent "connecter", donc "connection". Et j'ai tout faux.

----------


## foetus

J'avais entendu (mais srement vrifiable) que "connexion" en franais prend 1 x, parce que le X reprsente la "connexion" de 2 lignes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## escartefigue

Ca peut servir de moyen mnmotechnique, mais ce n'est pas la raison.
L'orthographe trouve son explication dans l'tymologie latine :

https://www.littre.org/definition/connexion

----------


## Escapetiger

> il y a aussi _connexion_ et _connection_, il m'arrive de les changer par inadvertance





> Je me dis souvent "connecter", donc "connection". Et j'ai tout faux.


C'est d galement  la clbre French Connection dont la premire adaptation cinmatographique de 1971 a t un grand succs et est devenu un grand classique.

On peut noter qu'une parodie X existe et respecte la langue franaise  ::aie::  :

French Connection_(homonymie) - Wkipedia

----------


## foetus

> French Connection_(homonymie) - Wkipedia


French Connection, un album de la chanteuse belge Kate Ryan sorti en 2009 ;

Je kiffais les reprises des chansons de Mylne Farmer par Kate Ryan : dsenchante passait sur M6 Clip  l'poque ... il y a 20 ans ... je me fais vieux  ::roll::

----------


## Glutinus

Il y a 20 ans, c'tait plutt l'album Innamoremento, avec entre autre le single "L'amour XXL" (ou notre chre Mylne est enchaine  un train...), a fait encore plus vieux, hein !

Dsenchante c'tait mme il y a 30 ans  ::aie::  c'tait plutt le clip de "Pourvu qu'elles soient douces" qui m'moustillait  ::ptdr::  (et j'tais bien minot)

----------


## Mat.M

Ich bin le mari de la patronne,pour les problmes de communications dans une langue trangre, n'oubliez pas que certaines personnes excellent dans ce domaine:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour

Quand CNEWS parle de ASEH au lieu d'AESH et d'une manifestation  ::aie::

----------


## Escapetiger

Je profite d'une publicit de _developpez_ pour le salon Opensource exprience qui va se tenir  Paris les 9 & 10 novembre prochains :



> 2
> jours
> 
> 70
> exposants
> 
> 150
> confrences
> 
> ...


Ce terme _speaker_ a le don de m'agacer (tout comme _speakrine_ d'ailleurs) et qui plus est me rappelle plus les _haut-parleurs_ de certaines anciennes revues de _hi-fi_ (High-Fidelilety, Haute-Fidelit - pour le son) ainsi que ceux qui se vantaient de leur chane hi-fi.

Rfrences :
https://www.opensource-experience.com/

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speaker (homonymie)

[Edit]
Combien de temps faudra-t-il-attendre pour entendre l'quivalent.e d'un Hubert Reeves dans nos mtiers ?

----------


## Glutinus

> (tout comme _speakrine_ d'ailleurs)


Ma mmoire qui emmagasine depuis presque 40 ans toute information inutile, me rappelle que* Patrick Simpson-Jones*, connu de ma gnration pour tre un des cinq camarades du *Club Dorothe*, tait le premier speaker... Et qu'en franais on a masculinis le _speakerine_ pour donner... _speakerin_ !

J'utilise d'ailleurs souvent "Intervenant", mais a doit faire trop annes 2000 dsormais.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Ma mmoire qui emmagasine depuis presque 40 ans toute information inutile, me rappelle que* Patrick Simpson-Jones*, connu de ma gnration pour tre un des cinq camarades du *Club Dorothe*, tait le premier speaker... Et qu'en franais on a masculinis le _speakerine_ pour donner... _speakerin_ !
> 
> J'utilise d'ailleurs souvent "Intervenant", mais a doit faire trop annes 2000 dsormais.


Le terme rgisseur / animateur passerait pas mieux ?

----------


## Glutinus

Le rgisseur gre plutt le matriel il me semble.
L'animateur fait le pont avec un peu de dynamisme entre les diffrentes personnes qui parlent et exposent leur expertise.

----------


## tanaka59

> Le rgisseur gre plutt le matriel il me semble.
> L'animateur fait le pont avec un peu de dynamisme entre les diffrentes personnes qui parlent et exposent leur expertise.


Un troubadour alors  ::ptdr::  ou un crieur publique alors : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crieur_public

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,

Ae



> Un troubadour alors  ou un crieur publique public alors : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crieur_public


Dsol, mais je ne pouvais pas laisser passer.  ::zoubi::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Bonjour,
> 
> Ae
> 
> Dsol, mais je ne pouvais pas laisser passer.


Figures toi que j'utilise arbitrairement les deux ... comme cl ou clef

----------


## Glutinus

Ben... non, _publique_ est le fminin de _public_, or un crieur c'est masculin, donc on crit un "crieur public", pas "crieur publique".

Le plus drle, c'est que t'es all chercher un lien bien orthographi mais tu n'as pas corrig derrire.

Au passage, "figures toi" s'crit "figure-toi" ;  l'impratif, pas de -s  la fin d'un verbe du premier groupe. Ne pas oublier non plus le tiret.

----------


## escartefigue

Entendu ce jour sur LCI,  propos du meurtre de Mireille Knoll : 
_"une sexagnaire de 85 ans"_  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

"Je ne suis pas octognaire, c'est jusque que a fait plus de vingt ans que je suis sexagnaire !" ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Joli boulette sur la rocade Grenoble en travaux ...



Nouveau panneau directionnel  la bifurcation A480/RN87 en venant de Lyon/Valence.

Boulette >> A43 au lieu d'A41  ::lol::

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Ne connaissant pas spcialement la rgion, j'ai regard sur Google Map, or, l'A43 dessert bien Chambery en direction de Turin en venant de Lyon, alors que l'A41 dessert les mmes destinations, mais en provenance de Grenoble.
Ces deux autoroutes se rejoignent pour ne conserver que le nom "A43"

Point important : la mention "A43" n'est pas un panonceau au dessus du panneau mais une indication  *l'intrieur* de celui-ci
Du coup pas d'erreur : le panneau indique qu'on prend la direction de l'A43 et non pas qu'on est dessus, nuance  :;): 
Si la mention "A43" tait un panonceau au dessus du panneau, alors  l oui, il y aurait sans doute erreur (et encore, sous rserve qu'on ne soit pas au del de la jonction)

Une petite rvision du code de la route s'impose  ::P:

----------


## Glutinus

Le code de la route... Le truc que t'oublies plus vite que ce pome de Fontenelle ou l'acte II scne 7 du Mariage de Figaro du bac franais ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Par contre, les oliennes, mme en *pleine mre*, elles, elles tournent bien en Bretagne  !!!


Si la mre est pleine, elle est gravide, alors ...

 ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

... les tournantes, on parle bien des oliennes, l ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Connaissez vous "Vaison La Romaine" ?

---

Essayez de faire prononcer ceci par espagnol . A noter en Espagnol "V" se prononce "B"  ::ptdr::

----------


## Glutinus

J'hsite entre "c'est nul" et "c'est pas drle".
Dans le doute, je vais dire les deux.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

a faisait longtemps que je n'tais pas pass par ici, un peu dgot par le monde qui m'entoure, en ce moment, mais a ne m'a pas empch de tomber sur des choses qui m'ont fait hurler, graphiquement et grammaticalement parlant.
Oui, je sais, il y a plus grave, beaucoup plus grave, entre la crise sanitaire, le drglement climatique et ces malheureux migrants prts  se noyer pour tenter autre chose, c'est vraiment mal barr.
Mais que peuvent-ils faire d'autre quand on voit qu' Madagascar il n'y a plus rien  bouffer ni  boire ?
Et pour moi, a *commence*  Madagascar et o cela va-t-il s'arrter ?

Bref, dans ma bote aux lettres rcemment une somptueuse (le mot n'est pas trop fort : papier trs pais hyper glac, impression de haute qualit, dommage que la typo, la mise en page et l'orthographe foutent tout par terre) plaquette de pub pour un hyper qui s'est rnov rcemment et qui accueille des encarts de tous horizons, l'un m'ayant particulirement marqu : il y est question de gtes sur "_un site d'exception avec piscine couverte et chauffe au besoin toute l'anne_", pendant que d'autres pataugent dans une mer o tu meurs au bout de 15 minutes

Allez, rions un peu, c'est tout ce qu'il nous reste :

Pas un seul accent, dis donc ! Ce bandeau aurait-il t rdig by a British ? 


Quel avertissement ? 


6  8 quoi ?


Ha oui, a ncessite une ncessit ncessaire,


Sans commentaire -- Pas la peine de vrifier dans le dico, je l'ai fait pour vous et c'est pour a que c'est  l.


Sans commentaire -- a a pass tous les contrles qualit...


Que c'est laid et laborieux  comprendre, sans trait d'union ! Mais ils n'ont pas des yeux, les gens qui crent a ?





> J'hsite entre "c'est nul" et "c'est pas drle".
> Dans le doute, je vais dire les deux.


Tu parles de l'absence des 3 traits d'union ? C'est vrai que sur 5 mots seulement, a fait norme !

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour, et merci pour vos  :+1: 

Un petit truc dcouvert compltement par hasard, toujours avec Carrouf' (sont graves, en ce moment) :



Ce qui est intressant dans cette histoire, c'est que je me suis retrouv sur leur site car j'avais repr une magnifique faute dans le catalogue de la bote aux lettres, au bas de la page 5, que je voulais vous faire partager, et quelle n'a pas t ma surprise de constater que l'article concern (une enceinte connecte avec comme slogan "_ok ggl, mets nous une playlist de jazz_", oui, sans trait d'union) n'est pas prsent dans le catalogue o, pour combler le vide, l'article au-dessus occupe tout l'espace de la page.
Mais ce n'est pas tout ! Le catalogue en ligne "pse" 80 pages quand celui en papier en propose 104, et l'image que je prsente aujourd'hui n'est pas visible dans ces 104 pages.

a doit tre une joyeuse prise de tte le marketing, en ce moment, chez Carrouf',  ::mouarf::

----------


## Escapetiger

a fait plaisir de (re)voir nos chers dfenseurs de la langue franaise tels que _Jipt_ et _Glutinus_ ...

A ce propos, vous rappelez-vous de Moins de franglais dans les socits ?

Une artiste dcouverte par hasard sur la toile :

() Hey ! Toi la tl, arrte de nous saouler
que le  prime  et la  battle  vont commencer,
que les invits sont en  backstage , que le  feedback  
est  ok  mais quil Faudra  switcher  le  pitch  
pour que le  process  ne passe pas en  deadline  
Sinon, ce sera JUSTE (aahh ce juste !) pas possible
parce quil faut quon  screenshot  le  chat  en  hotline  
pour  luploader  avec mon  laptop  et quon  win 
un max de  like  quon  slidera  dans l  cloud 
Quant aux Fake news on sen branle (h ! cest Franais a I)

Source : Stphie *Franglais shit* | NosEnchanteurs _le quotidien de la chanson_
...

Stphie est chanteuse et sort son 1er album - Frquence Mistral Digne les Bains
...



_Franglais Shit  Stphie_
Album  Avec elles Zailleurs  (2021)

[Edit]
Voir le message de Jipt de 10h20 (cf. infra) et ce sacr trait d'union je suppose :

Le trait dunion est utilis pour marquer le lien grammatical troit qui unit certains lments.

On lemploie notamment pour marquer linversion du verbe et du pronom sujet dans les phrases interrogatives et dans les incises. Dans ces contextes, le verbe et le pronom de troisime personne (il, elle et on) sont parfois spars par un t euphonique, aussi appel t analogique, qui est lui-mme plac entre deux traits dunion : cest le cas lorsque le verbe se termine par un -e muet ou par un -a, ou avec les verbes vaincre et convaincre.

Source: Banque de dpannage linguistique - Trait d'union et lments grammaticaux

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,



> a fait plaisir de (re)voir nos chers dfenseurs de la langue franaise tels que _Jipt_ et _Glutinus_ ...


Et merci de tes encouragements.  ::ccool:: 

Nous ne drogerons donc pas  la rgle "qui aime bien chtie bien" en frappant la main qui nous est tendue :



> A ce propos, vous rappelez vous de  ?


Rien qui te choque, l ?
Ou toi aussi,  force de frquenter les rseaux sociaux, tu perds des neurones ?  ::mouarf:: 
Et, non, je ne parle pas de l'absence de l'accent sur la prposition "".

Je ne donne pas la soluce tout de suite, je laisse mijoter un peu,  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:  

Bon dimanche,

----------


## Dave Hiock

\/


> Je ne donne pas la soluce tout de suite, je laisse mijoter un peu,


je te sens fatigu et les traits un peu   tiret   ::ptdr::  _(blague bien pourrie)_

----------


## Jipt

> \/
> je te sens fatigu et les traits un peu   tiret   _(blague bien pourrie)_


Mais non, mais non, juste que a manque un peu d'union,  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, on entend des trucs des fois, on se demande Hier ou avant-hier, aux infos de la 2, un zozo nous parle de _la difficult auquel il faudra faire face_, oui oui !
Alors, qu'un zozo pris dans la rue ne sache pas parler, je peux l'admettre, mais que le gars qui l'a film ait valid sa prise et qu'en comit de rdaction a ait continu son chemin juste dans mon poste, l je tombe par terre et me demande bien comment tout a va voluer sur le long terme

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,

Bon, je ne l'ai pas lu, mais entendu :

La chane *Science Vie TV* passe une srie nomme *Les mystres de l'univers*, gnralement bien faite, sans erreur grossire.

Mais il y a peu, un pisode concernait Mars, et parlait du crash d'un vaisseau, qui _in extemis_ russissait  se poser, et l, on a eu droit  un magnifique *amarsissage* ...

Moi qui ragis dj chaque fois que je vois *alunir* pour *atterrir sur la lune*, a m'a fait bondir jusqu'au plafond.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon, je ne l'ai pas lu, mais entendu :
> 
> La chane *Science Vie TV* passe une srie nomme *Les mystres de l'univers*, gnralement bien faite, sans erreur grossire.
> 
> Mais il y a peu, un pisode concernait Mars, et parlait du crash d'un vaisseau, qui _in extemis_ russissait  se poser, et l, on a eu droit  un magnifique *amarsissage* ...
> 
> Moi qui ragis dj chaque fois que je vois *alunir* pour *atterrir sur la lune*, a m'a fait bondir jusqu'au plafond.


Alunir , Amarsir ... ajupir, asaturnir , ahuranir , attitanir ... J'avais envi de crer des verbes  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Alunir , Amarsir ... ajupir, asaturnir , ahuranir , attitanir ... J'avais envi de crer des verbes


Tu vas avoir du mal  t'ajupir/ajupiteranir, asaturnir, ou t'ahuranir... ce sont des gantes gazeuses. Mais donc grosso modo ton vaisseau va se poser sur la surface, puis s'enfoncer en deux-deux.

Alunir existe depuis plus d'un sicle d'aprs le cnrtl. Cela dit, je suis d'accord : c'est moche.
Mais au fait, comment chantent les astronautes quand ils se posent sur notre satellite ? A l'unisson ! (Alunissons)

----------


## Mdinoc

> Mais il y a peu, un pisode concernait Mars, et parlait du crash d'un vaisseau, qui _in extemis_ russissait  se poser, et l, on a eu droit  un magnifique *amarsissage* ...
> 
> Moi qui ragis dj chaque fois que je vois *alunir* pour *atterrir sur la lune*, a m'a fait bondir jusqu'au plafond.


Tu as chapp au pire: Quelque part dans les annes 90, il y a eu une mission documentaire pour gosses qui avait pour "histoire" des enfants dans un vaisseau se posant sur un CD-ROM gant. Le mot *acdromissage* rsonne encore dans ma mmoire...

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

Trouv dans un docu sur (la catastrophe pouvantable par son ampleur  venir concernant) le vieillissement  court terme d'un tas de constructions en bton, qui sont loin d'atteindre la qualit  laquelle on s'attendait, et si vous avez l'occasion de jouer du replay, ne vous en privez pas, c'tait dimanche soir sur la 5, "_L'envers du bton_".

Vous vous souvenez de l'effondrement du pont Modandi  Gnes il y a 3 ans ? C'tait juste un avant-got de ce qui nous attend...

Dans ce docu, je suis tomb sur a :


Et moi, quand je rdige un truc et que j'ai du mal sur un point, je vous file l'astuce, je remplace la difficult par quelque chose qui va me mettre sur la piste de la solution, exemple avec ce que je viens de poster :
_bien que les moyens humains ddis aient t notablement augment par_
-->
_bien que les dcisions humaines ddies aient t notablement pris par_
euh, y a un truc qui ne va pas, l, avec l'astuce a saute aux yeux :
_bien que les dcisions humaines ddies aient t notablement prises par_
donc
_bien que les moyens humains ddis aient t notablement augments par_

Non ?

----------


## escartefigue

Oui, remplacer le verbe du 1er groupe par un autre du 3e groupe est une astuce qu'on enseigne aux enfants ds l'cole primaire.

----------


## foetus

> Tu vas avoir du mal  t'ajupir/ajupiteranir, asaturnir, ou t'ahuranir... ce sont des gantes gazeuses. Mais donc grosso modo ton vaisseau va se poser sur la surface, puis s'enfoncer en deux-deux.


 ::whistle::  techniquement si tu peux ajupiteranir et asaturnir puisque les gantes gazeuses ont 1 noyau solide

Sur YouTube tu as plein de vidos de la traverse des plantes et des consquences des diffrentes gravits (il me semble que sur Mars notre corps s'allongerais)
En anglais tu as la chane V101 Science et en franais Balade Mentale.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Hier soir aux infos de la 2, on dcouvre un nouveau grade dans l'arme :



(j'ai flout les infos personnelles)
Des fois j'ai honte d'tre de la mme ethnie que ceux qui commettent a,  ::cry::

----------


## escartefigue

Trouv ici

Le "spot" est entr dans le dictionnaire depuis dj longtemps, pour le reste...

----------


## escartefigue

trange pour un journal francophone qui s'appelle *l'quipe* d'utiliser un tel nologisme :



a se passe ici : https://www.lequipe.fr/Rallye/Actual...-poste/1303632

----------


## escartefigue

Je sais pas pourquoi j'en trouve beaucoup ces derniers temps...

Voir ICI



Comme disait Coluche "_Mondiale qu'on l'avait_"

----------


## Jipt

> Je sais pas pourquoi j'en trouve beaucoup ces derniers temps...


a se rpand

Tiens, regarde, un shoot de cet aprme :



ils avaient bien commenc, avec ces majuscules accentues bien comme il faut, mais ils ont tout fichu en l'air avec leur abominable "retrouvez nous", ces boulets,  ::furieux:: 

Pour ceux qui veulent aller vrifier, c'est  la sortie de Carrouf' ct Jardiland/cin CGR  Lattes (34), juste avant d'entrer dans le rond-point.

----------


## el_slapper

La sortie que je ne prends jamais. On voit mon boulot du parking.....

----------


## Jipt

> La sortie que je ne prends jamais. On voit mon boulot du parking.....


Oh, dsol de t'avoir rappel le taf ici,  ::aie:: 

Allez, bonne anne bonne sant et bonne chasse aux bugs, moi j'en ai eu un pas mal cet aprs-midi en plein centre de Lunel (34) :



je n'avais jamais vu un accent sur un "R", si tant est que a en soit un, car il ne ressemble pas aux autres prsents, il fait penser  un rafistolage pas glorieux aprs la dcouverte de l'oubli.
Et bien sr leur RGLEMENT est faux.
Bref, l'anne commence bien,  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

J'aurais tendance  tre indulgent sur ce genre de fautes, du moins l'accent grave plutt qu'aigu (l'accent sur le "r" est en effet incongru).
Quand on sait que le substantif "r**glement" s'crit avec un accent grave, alors que l'adverbe homophone "r**glement" s'crit avec un accent aigu tout comme le verbe "r**glementer", on peut comprendre que l'erreur soit facile. (cf. ICI) et 
La rforme orthographique a autoris "r**glementer", mais historiquement, la distinction existait bel et bien.

L'orthographe est un art difficile, surtout avec la langue franaise pleine de chausse-trapes (dont je vous laisse vrifier l'orthographe, surtout au pluriel, c'est un mot qui mrite son sens de "pige" rien que pour a  :;): )

Tant qu' ergoter, j'aurais volontiers supprim le "s"  "vhicules de livraison*s*", sans garantie, mais il me semble que le singulier est de rigueur ici, dans le sens o c'est le type d'usage vu comme un ensemble qui est voqu (usage de type "livraison") et non pas chaque utilisation (chacune des livraison*s*).
Il est bien possible aussi que les deux graphies soient correctes, c'est tellement plus pratique quand c'est le cas  ::P:

----------


## Glutinus

Et cette mme rforme de 1990, dont l'application a tant t dcrie lors du #jesuiscirconflexe, non seulement autorise mais encourage ces nouvelles graphies.

Source.

Donc il n'y a pas d'erreur sur "rglement".

Fait amusant, le mot compos chausse-trape que tu voques, a galement sa proposition de suppression du tiret (chaussetrappe, c'est d'ailleurs dans le lien que tu partages). Personnellement, je lui prfre galement ton orthographe, par plaisant snobisme, mais galement parce qu'une trappe tant un trou, et une [chausse-]trape est destine  crever pneus et pieds. Aussi surprenant que cela puisse paratre, le Robert donne l'exacte dfinition de la "trappe" (_trou recouvert, cachant un pige_) pour son entre chausse-trape.

Pour terminer, je me suis amus  sonder les propositions pour les mots composs dans cette fameuse rforme de 1990 (cette anne-l, j'tais au CP, j'apprenais  lire,  l'orthographe propose par mes institutrices, mon excellente mmoire me rappelle des choses comme _vnement_ ou des _matches de football_, depuis mots corrigs). Je me gausse devant certains pts illisibles si l'on suit ces propositions, comme prchiprcha, croquemonsieur, tirebouchonner ou vanupied, qui va devenir lgendaire. D'autres, comme tlfilm, millepertuis, tamtam ou blabla semblent dj bien rentrs dans les murs.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

merci pour ces prcisions.

J'avais dj commenc  m'intresser  cette rforme vers 2008-9, et certains changements m'ayant pris la tte (un rugbyman des rugbymans  ::roll:: ), j'ai un peu zapp, j'avoue, surtout  cause de choses qui ont du mal  passer : ok pour nnufar (tymologie), mais oignon --> ognon j'ai du mal,  l'oreille a devrait tre onion.

Alors s'ils ne sont pas logiques avec leurs rgles, je me demande ce que a va donner. Exemple : blue-jean tout le monde sait ce que sait, tout le monde en porte, mais bluejean vous trouvez que c'est la mme chose ? Et  l'oreille, a devrait donner blujan, non ? Donc pourquoi ne pas l'crire ainsi ?
Parce que a n'aura plus rien  voir avec que ce l'on dcode quand on entend ou lit blue-jean, je suppose. Z'auraient mieux fait de ne rien changer, sur ce coup-l.

Et tous ces mots latins avec des accents (dlatur, linolum, etc.), jusqu' la fin de ma vie je ne pourrai pas, en souvenir de ce bon vieux Gaffiot si lourd, si lourd...

Allez, un petit dernier pour la route : covergirl en page 16 dans ton lien, Glutinus (merci !), a va se prononcer coverjirl (ben oui, "gi" en franais c'est "ji" comme girafe) ou covergueurl  l'ancienne ?

On n'est pas rendus, moi j'dis. Dj que certains nous parlent du virus omicraunn' quand d'autres insistent sur omicron comme micron, macron

Et ok pour rglement, je fais mon _mea culpa_ sans accent,  ::zoubi:: , mais si je me suis fourvoy, c'est un peu  cause des premiers liens, je n'ai pas plus creus, et je n'ai pas remarqu -- ce matin oui ! -- l'ambigit de la dernire entre de ma copie d'cran :


Et la mauvaise foi de Larousse, qui nous donne la graphie "Rforme de l'orthographe" mais ne l'applique pas !
 ::coucou::

----------


## escartefigue

Trouv en flnant sur le forum :

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11799472

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

J'ai cout ce matin le podcast de la linguiste Lalia Veron sur ces fautes qui deviennent des rgles, 

 a ma fait penser  cette discussion videment qui du coup rfrence peut tre les futures rgles !

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir, 

et surprise cet aprme dans une GSJ :



Je vous dis pas comme a m'a piqu les yeux quand je suis pass l-devant, quelque part dans le magasin et, non, je ne parle pas de l'absence de l'accent sur le E de PREPARONS ni de l'abomination de l'utilisation de cette police immonde pour illustrer ce contexte (y a vraiment des gens qui n'y connaissent rien)

----------


## escartefigue

C'est toujours surprenant que ce genre de publicits ne fasse pas l'objet d'une maquette pralable, relue et donc corrige avant publication.
Il aurait suffit de faire relire par l'ensemble des employs du magasin, je suis sr qu'au moins l'un d'entre eux aurait vu la boulette.

PS : c'est quoi une _GSJ_ ?

----------


## Jipt

> C'est toujours surprenant que ce genre de publicits ne fasse pas l'objet d'une maquette pralable, relue et donc corrige avant publication.


Je suis autant surpris que toi, et je le dis souvent.
Mais le plus rigolo, l, c'est que a sent les quelques exemplaires d'un A3 bricol dans les bureaux  l'tage et pas par une agence de pub, donc trs fastoche  refaire et pas trop coteux mais non, c'est parti  l'accrochage tel quel.




> PS : c'est quoi une _GSJ_ ?


Me suis inspir des GSB bien connues, Grandes Surfaces de Bricolage, pour inventer des Grandes Surfaces de Jardinage,  ::P:

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

Extrait du gnrique de dbut de Pot-Bouille, un film de 1957 pass sur Arte lundi soir :



Je le crois pas ! Ce film a t restaur par Gaumont en 2018 (c'est au gnrique de fin), ils ont t capables de nous fabriquer un rendu d'images fabuleux en gommant tous les dfauts, mais pas foutus de supprimer un malheureux accent surnumraire, on croit rver !
Vous me direz, dans leur page sur la restauration, aucun  n'a son accent, ceci explique peut-tre cela

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,



> Je le crois pas ! Ce film a t restaur par Gaumont en 2018 (c'est au gnrique de fin), ils ont t capables de nous fabriquer un rendu d'images fabuleux en gommant tous les dfauts, mais pas foutus de supprimer un malheureux accent surnumraire, on croit rver !
> Vous me direz, dans leur page sur la restauration, aucun  n'a son accent, ceci explique peut-tre cela


Je pense que cette correction serait interprte comme une _modification_, ce qui est interdit sans l'accord de l'ayant droit.  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> ... serait interprte comme une _modification_, ...


 ce point-l ? Non mais, quel monde de barges !

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

L'un de mes proches franais qui a reu un mail de la La Poste aprs rception d'un colis  ::aie::  :

----------


## foetus

La fameuse Anne  ::mrgreen::  Anne O'Nyme  ::ptdr::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> La fameuse Anne  Anne O'Nyme


Je connaissais avec la version "Angelo Nancy O'Nyme"  ::lol::

----------


## foetus

> Je connaissais avec la version "Angelo Nancy O'Nyme"


La bonne version est Alvina Nancy ONyme et Algernon Norman ONyme sont les noms des propritaires de lle du Ngre.
Quel jeu de mots cachent ces noms ?

En ne conservant que les initiales A. et N., on lit A. N. ONyme, soit Anonyme.

Je n'ai pas les Dix Petits Ngres pour vrifier. Et sur la page wikipedia : "Dans la version originale et la traduction franaise du roman, le nom de lhte mystrieux est U.N. Owen [Ulick Norman Owen et Una Nancy Owen], rappelant le mot unknown signifiant  inconnu . Dans certaines adaptations en franais comme la pice de thtre, ce nom a t chang en A.N. Onyme."

----------


## el_slapper

Le sujet est lourd, et des fautes de cette ampleur n'arrangent rien : https://www.closermag.fr/vecu/faits-...tm_medium=flux




> Aprs, il risque de dire sa vrit, et on ne sait pas si c'est la vrit. Il y a que lui qui *c'est*.


  ::aie::  - je crains que Madame De Araujo ne soit en plus victime d'une dformation de ses paroles.

----------


## el_slapper

Pas une faute de Franais, mais un contresens assez lourd 

https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Econ...233#xtor=AL-23




> Ce lundi, le baril de brent, le ptrole de la mer du Nord, la rfrence internationale, flirtait avec les *90 dollars le litre*. Un niveau plus observ depuis sept ans. De son ct, le baril amricain de WTI schangeait  *87,70 dollars le litre*, son pic historique.


Les deux lments en gras ne sont pas cohrents entre eux, un baril, c'est 159 litres.

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,



> un baril, c'est 159 litres.


Oui mais selon o il est rcolt, le prix du litre n'est pas le mme, la loi de l'offre et de la demande module par le cot de production, surement.
Je n'ai pas compris ce qui te choque,  ::koi:: 

De mon ct, promenade  Palavas avec un mistral dment, et j'ai trouv a, rue Saint-Roch :



Moi, entre la typographie, l'orthographe et la non-relecture, je compte 4 fautes. Et vous ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Moi, entre la typographie, l'orthographe et la non-relecture, je compte 4 fautes. Et vous ?


J'en vois 3 "sure".  ::aie::

----------


## tatayo

J'ai les 4 !  ::yaisse2:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai les 4 ! 
> 
> Tatayo.


 ::bravo:: 




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> J'en vois 3 "sure".


Allez, je t'aide : une dans la 2e ligne, une dans la 3e et deux dans la dernire.

----------


## sanderbe

> Allez, je t'aide : une dans la 2e ligne, une dans la 3e et deux dans la dernire.


ligne 2 : le point d'exclamation 
ligne 3 : " de te tenir votre " , c'est pas franais du tout
ligne 4 : pourquoi mettre "proximit" au lieu de "loign" ?, la majuscule  "vtements" 

Je peux me tromper ...

----------


## Jipt

> ligne 2 : le point d'exclamation 
> ligne 3 : " de te tenir votre " , c'est pas franais du tout
> ligne 4 : pourquoi mettre "proximit" au lieu de "loign" ?, la majuscule  "vtements"


... votre chien en laisse quand vous tes  proximit des...

Si je dis que tu t'es pris une "veste", un, je te taquine, deux, je te mets sur la piste.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir (ou re)




> ... votre chien en laisse quand vous tes  proximit des...


La tournure ne fait pas trs "franais"  vrai dire , il manque des mots . Quelque chose aussi trs imag/mtaphorique. 




> Si je dis que tu t'es pris une "veste", un, je te taquine, deux, je te mets sur la piste.


Tinquites  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> La tournure ne fait pas trs "franais"  vrai dire, il manque des mots.


Ha ouais ? Et t'aurais crit a comment, toi ?




> Quelque chose aussi trs imag/mtaphorique.


 ::koi::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ha ouais ? Et t'aurais crit a comment, toi ?


Comme cela : " Merci de tenir votre chien  distance des tales. "  




> 


On peut comprendre aussi que le chien, ne doit pas venir faire ces besoins sur les tales .  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

L il *manque des mots*, d'aprs toi :



> Merci de tenir votre chien en laisse quand vous tes  proximit des...





> La tournure ne fait pas trs "franais"  vrai dire , il manque des mots.


Et tu cris a, 



> " Merci de tenir votre chien  distance des tales. "


o il n'y a que 9 mots par rapport  l'autre phrase, qui en tale 14. Moi pas comprendre.

Quant  la ralit, il s'agit plutt de _portants_ que d'_tals_ sans "e", qui sont plus adapts aux fruits et lgumes qu'aux fringues.

----------


## Ryu2000



----------


## Glutinus

D'accord, et quelles sont les fautes ?

----------


## Ryu2000

- Maltraiter
- a
- controverse

Je suis nul en grammaire, conjugaison, orthographe, etc.
Donc il est possible que je me plante.

----------


## Glutinus

Bien vu pour le - et le -controverse (en ralit, je pensais que a s'crivait vraiment contreverse).
Par contre pour maltraiter, il doit bien tre  l'infinitif.

EDIT : rah putain, j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous, grosse insomnie cette nuit... je vais me retourner me coucher  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> je vais me retourner me coucher


Le manque de sommeil a n'aide pas.

----------


## escartefigue

> - Maltraiter
> - a
> - controverse
> 
> Je suis nul en grammaire, conjugaison, orthographe, etc.
> Donc il est possible que je me plante.


En effet, c'est incroyable de telles fautes sur des affiches, trucage ou rel ?

----------


## Jipt

> En effet, c'est incroyable de telles fautes sur des affiches, trucage ou rel ?


 ::ptdr:: 
Tu devrais tout relire depuis le post n 1, tu risques d'tre difi !
 ::mouarf:: 
Mais en fait c'est les 3 erreurs ici  la suite qui nous assomme.

----------


## Glutinus

Apparemment il y a deux autres affiches incrimines qui remontent sur Twitter.
A voir si ce ne sont pas des fakes...

----------


## Jipt

> A voir si ce ne sont pas des fakes...


Comment savoir ?




> Bien vu pour le - et le -controverse (en ralit, je pensais que a s'crivait vraiment contreverse).
> *Par contre* pour maltraiter, il doit bien tre  l'infinitif.


Pourquoi _par contre_ ? "Quant " serait mieux, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment ce sont les vrais images du groupe "Les jeunes avec Taubira", parce que l il y a un tweet d'Eric Naulleau :
https://twitter.com/ericnaulleau/sta...47784237371393
Et quand quelqu'un de connu dit quelque chose de faux sur Twitter, il y a toujours des gens qui se prcitent pour expliquer en quoi c'est faux. L j'en ai pas vu, donc a doit tre vrai.

Avant d'envoyer le texte au graphiste ce serait pas mal de le corriger, et une fois que le graphiste a fini ce serait pas mal de relire.
a me rassure, maintenant je sais que je ne suis pas le seul qui est nul en grammaire/conjugaison  ::D:  :8-): 



Bon aprs c'est la mme chose partout :


Ds les premiers mots, ric Zemmour commet une faute dorthographe dans son livre
C'est vite fait de se tromper d'accent.

----------


## escartefigue

> Avant d'envoyer le texte au graphiste ce serait pas mal de le corriger, et une fois que le graphiste a fini ce serait pas mal de relire.


Ce sont des rgles de base !

----------


## Jipt

> ... des rgles de base !


de moins en moins suivies pour cause vidente de rduction des cots,  ::aie::   ::roll::   ::?:   ::weird::   ::calim2::

----------


## el_slapper

Mme des choppes qu'on pourrait croire srieuses, comme le HuffPost :




> Ce lundi 31 janvier, comme *il* sy tait engag*e*, *la gagnante* de la consultation en ligne Christiane Taubira a tent de joindre les diffrents candidats de sa famille politique tendue en vue doprer un rapprochement.


Christiane Taubira est-il une femme, ou est-elle un homme?

----------


## tatayo

Il s'agit peut-tre d'une nouvelle forme d'criture inclusive  ::aie:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## Jipt

La petite nouvelle du jour :

_Trois fautes se sont caches dans cette image, sauras-tu les dcouvrir ?_ comme on disait dans le Journal de Mickey  la page des jeux.

----------


## Ryu2000

CHRISTIANE TAUBIRA MOQUE POUR DES FAUTES D'ORTHOGRAPHE DANS DES TWEETS



> Mais ce n'est pas tout. En plus des erreurs de ses quipes, la candidate est elle-mme tombe dans le pige de l'orthographe en publiant sur son compte personnel un visuel comprenant une faute d'accord. Dans ce tweet, elle affirme que les produits issus de l'agriculture biologiques doivent pouvoir bnficier d'une TVA  0% avec un accord au pluriel au lieu du singulier sur le mot biologiqueS.


Il y a moyen de sortir quelque chose de positif d'un "s" en trop. L on peut se dire qu'il n'y a pas de filtre, Taubira crit ses propres tweets et ils sont publis sans vrification.

----------


## el_slapper

> La petite nouvelle du jour :
> 
> _Trois fautes se sont caches dans cette image, sauras-tu les dcouvrir ?_ comme on disait dans le Journal de Mickey  la page des jeux.


J'ai un doute. La plupart des sources mettent "avez vous" sans tiret, mais le figaro met "avez-vous" avec un tiret. "E-mail" a l'air juste aussi.

Il y a bien une faute d'impratif  la fin - il ne devrait pas y avoir de s  la fin, source le figaro  nouveau. Je ne vois pas les deux autres erreurs. Et j'en ai sans doute crit aussi...

----------


## Ryu2000

On ne dit pas "e-mail" on dit "adresse e-mail".
Il y a un espace avant un point d'exclamation.

Le verbe spammer est conjugu correctement :
Conjugaison du verbe spammer



> Prsent
> je spamme
> *tu spammes*
> il spamme
> nous spammons
> vous spammez
> ils spamment

----------


## Glutinus

> On ne dit pas "e-mail" on dit "adresse e-mail".
> Il y a un espace avant un point d'exclamation.
> 
> Le verbe spammer est conjugu correctement :
> Conjugaison du verbe spammer


Sauf que, si on considre "spammer" comme un verbe du premier groupe, il ne prend de -s  l'impratif. Donc il y a bien une faute.

Concernant "e-mail" en place d' "adresse e-mail", c'est une mtonymie qui ne me choque plus, force de l'entendre.

"Je te forwarde l'invitation. Tu peux me donner ton [adresse] e-mail ?"

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'impratif


Ah.  ::oops:: 
Je ne maitrise pas les modes grammaticaux, en dehors du prsent du conditionnel, parce que a ressemble  l'imparfait de l'indicatif avec un "r".




> "adresse e-mail"


Il existe le mot "courriel" mais peu de gens l'utilisent, personnellement je trouve que "courrier lectronique" sonne mieux que "courriel".

----------


## AaAaAa

> Il existe le mot "courriel" mais peu de gens l'utilisent, personnellement je trouve que "courrier lectronique" sonne mieux que "courriel".


Peu de gens... Tout le Qubec quand mme  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

> On ne dit pas "e-mail" on dit "adresse e-mail".


courriel aussi, en effet et  pas seulement au Canada dont il est originaire, mais galement en France.





> Il y a un espace avant un point d'exclamation.


ou plus prcisment, puisqu'il s'agit de typographie, d'*une* espace *inscable* comme pour ces autres symboles doubles ? ;  : et aussi %, les symboles montaires et le symbole degr  quand il dsigne une temprature et qu'elle est suivie de l'unit de temprature.

Par exemple 60 (sans espace), mais 60 C (avec une espace inscable)

Il en va des rgles de typographie comme des rgles de franais en gnral, ce n'est jamais simple  :;): 

Plus de dtails ICI

----------


## el_slapper

dans un autre style : https://www.closermag.fr/people/gric...tm_medium=flux

(bon, d'accord, c'est closer)

Grosse faute sur un nom propre, qui est par ailleurs correct cinq fois dans l'article. Le prnom de la "veuve" de Grischka Bogdanoff (je mets entre parenthses parce qu'il est mort avant le mariage, je ne connait pas le terme  utiliser, dans ce cas). Ca pue vraiment la non-relecture d'un auto-correct.




> Elle tait bouleverse. Damien Nougarede tait accompagn de *Chaima*, la dernire compagne de Grichka Bogdanoff. (.../...)Malgr la rticence du jumeau d'Igor Bogdanoff, *Chane* a appel le Samu et les secours sont arrivs vingt minutes plus tard. "C'tait  deux heures du matin", a-t-elle indiqu. Grichka Bogdanoff a t rejoint par Igor quelques jours plus tard et tous deux ne sont jamais sortis de l'hpital.
> 
> Grichka Bogdanoff tait trs heureux dans les bras de *Chaima* et tous deux avaient de nombreux projets, comme l'a rvl son agent. "Peu de temps avant que les deux frres ne tombent vraiment malade, Grichka a parl  Igor et lui a dit qu'il pensait qu'il allait se marier avec *Chaima*. 'J'ai envie d'pouser *Chaima*'", a indiqu Damien Nougarede. A ses cts, *Chaima* tait trs mue.

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

je suis content, je vois qu'en s'y mettant  plusieurs, les 3 fautes ont t trouves, bien jou les gars. Je les rcapitule : la conjugaison de _spammes_  l'impratif ne prend pas de "s", c'est comme "mange ta soupe !",  ::mrgreen:: , puis l'absence du trait d'union, un classique maintenant, et enfin l'absence de l'espace avant le point d'exclamation,  ::bravo::  

Allez, un ch'tit coup de wikipedia pour enfoncer le clou du trait d'union, j'y ai trouv les exemples sympa (et faciles  retrouver : recherche avec _typographie trait d'union_ et hop !)

Mais je ne suis pas content, je n'ai reu aucun courriel du forum concernant vos posts, je n'ai donc pas ragi plus tt,  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

Regardez bien le lien :
Enseignement des mathmatiques au lyce: Jean-Michel Blanquer effectue un virage  180 degrs
Maintenant c'est "180" mais  l'origine c'tait "360"  ::ptdr:: 

https://twitter.com/EtienneKlein/sta...115394/photo/1

----------


## escartefigue

Faut avouer  ::calim2:: 

Par ailleurs, j'ai relev deux fautes dans la mme phrase de cet article du Figaro propos par Ryu2000 :



Comme quoi le franais aussi mriterait d'tre mieux enseign  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Comme quoi le franais aussi mriterait d'tre mieux enseign


Ben oui, les pluriels ce n'est plus ce que c'tait,  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

Sinon on peut se demander aussi pourquoi une langue est aussi complique  crire.
La logique est de fournir un outil de communication et non un casse tte  :;): 

Bon au moins a permet d'attaquer le locuteur sur son orthographe et non sur ces ides.

----------


## sanderbe

Les eaux uses de la commune sont rejetes ... en mer - _ -

----------


## escartefigue

Vu ce matin sur LCI  propos des inquitudes d'une ventuelle invasion de l'Ukraine par la Russie (pas eu le temps de dgainer un APN) :



> "Les habitants se prparent arm*ent*  la main"

----------


## Ryu2000

Pourquoi prendre autant de risque ?
J'eusse aim avoir une droite rpublicaine... Quand Grald Darmanin met  mal le subjonctif



> Toutefois, rappelons simplement la juste utilisation du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif. Comme son nom l'indique, le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif est un temps du subjonctif, *il se construit donc avec la prposition que dans une phrase subordonne.* Il est donc impossible de l'utiliser en phrase principale, comme le fait Grald Darmanin. Par exemple, on crit je ne pensais pas qu'il et aim ce restaurant et non pas j'eusse pens qu'il et aim...? Premire erreur.
> 
> *L'usage du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif est limit  la troisime personne du singulier*, comme le rappelle le Conjugueur du Figaro. Or, Grald Darmanin l'utilise  la premire personne...
> 
> Enfin troisime erreur: Le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif permet d'exprimer *une action incertaine en principe ralise au moment o on parle.* Imaginons que Grald Darmanin ait correctement conjugu sa phrase en gardant l'utilisation du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif, temps qu'il semble particulirement apprcier, en disant quelque chose comme ceci : Je ne pensais pas que la droite et souhait l'instauration des Guantanamo. Le ministre de l'Intrieur entendrait-il alors que la droite a dj souhait l'instauration des Guantanamo ?
> 
> Conclusion, comme le chante le groupe Chanson plus bifluore dans L'imparfait du subjonctif, l'imparfait du subjonctif, vous m'avez fait un drle d'effet...


Je n'ai compris aucune des 3 erreurs.
Utiliser le prsent de l'indicatif est dj assez compliqu comme a.

----------


## Glutinus

C'est simple, le subjonctif s'utilise a minima avec la conjonction "Que". 

Aprs, on peut considrer que c'est une figure de style, que de faire une ellipse et de supprimer la proposition qui la prcde ainsi que le "Que", cela rend le style ampoul. "J'utilise une tournure qui fait difficult aujourd'hui, et en plus je supprime des mots pour me faire comprendre par la populace... Que je suis intelligent et beau-parleur !"

Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela doit tre limit  la troisime personne, les conjugaisons existent pour tous les pronoms, pourquoi ne pas les utiliser ? Pourquoi se limiter en littrature, mais en littrature, on peut trs bien avoir un narrateur "je".

Quant au troisime point, c'est le plus obscur... A partir de quand cela devient incertain ? Il y a un large ventail de situations. 

Bref, un article pour ne rien dire, surtout qu'il renvoie  une page d'erreur ^^ elle doit tre en cours de correction encore !!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela doit tre limit  la troisime personne


Comme disait le sergent Pepper "This is the law" :
Le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif



> L'usage du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif est *limit  la troisime personne du singulier* et se retrouve surtout en littrature.





> Le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif est un temps surtout employ en littrature  la troisime personne du singulier et c'est l sa principale difficult.* Il permet d'exprimer une action incertaine en principe ralise au moment o on parle.
> *
> Je ne pensais pas qu'il et termin  temps.

----------


## Glutinus

Et alors, mais a veut dire quoi ?

C'est le conjugueur du Figaro ? Tu kiffes le Figaro ? Tu vas leur obir ?  ::weird::  ::ptdr:: 


Peut-tre se poser la question, encore une fois, de si une forme existe, c'est qu'elle a un usage.

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

Shoot le soir de la Saint-Valentin, en rapport avec cette dramatique explosion dans le 66, et j'ai eu le temps d'attraper l'apn :



Sans commentaires.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir,

Effectivement , jolie pepite ^^ ...

---

Sans tomber dans l'humour noir. 

Cela me fait penser aussi  un jeu de mots en Neerlandais avec "Van de moortel" ... Qui veut dire "Du mortier"

----------


## escartefigue

> Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela doit tre limit  la troisime personne, les conjugaisons existent pour tous les pronoms, pourquoi ne pas les utiliser ? Pourquoi se limiter en littrature, mais en littrature, on peut trs bien avoir un narrateur "je".


En effet, je ne vois aucune raison de limiter l'imparfait du subjonctif  la troisime personne !
La seule limite d'utilisation de l'imparfait du subjonctif, c'est sa difficult  bien le conjuguer  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, le conjugueur du Nouvel Obs donne des exemples d'utilisation de toutes sortes :

https://la-conjugaison.nouvelobs.com...jonctif-54.php

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Du "pas trs franais" :



https://www.bfmtv.com/tech/sur-le-si...#xtor=CS9-144-[facebook]-[BFMBusiness]




> Sur le site de la SNCF, les prix changent selon de la langue de linternaute





> Sur le site de la SNCF, les prix changent selon la langue de linternaute





> Sur le site de la SNCF, les prix changent en fonction de la langue de linternaute


sonne beaucoup mieux ... 

---

Mois parler franais comme sncf parler langue de tranger  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

Typographie hasardeuse, orthographe  l'emporte-pice et grammaire approximative sont au _rang des vous_ ICI



*EDIT* Il y en a tellement que je me rends compte que j'en ai oubli (vos so*n* prfr**) .
C'est un vritable florilge !

----------


## el_slapper

Dans un autre style, BFM TV nous montre une vido d'un missile Stinger amricain qui abat un MI-24 russe : 

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/guerre-ukr...081353048.html

Mais en fait, c'est un missile Piorun polonais, de conception beaucoup plus rcente (2016 contre 1981). Les Stinger - mme si a reste de la bonne camelote - ne sont pas conus pour cartonner des cibles aussi proche, ce qui rend tout le blabla qui suit compltement faux.

https://twitter.com/visegrad24/statu...99189061173249

----------


## Darkzinus

Du bon BFM TV quoi  ::ptdr::

----------


## Glutinus

> 


Ils parlent de la radio en tant que "Nous" mais renvoie  contacter "leur site officiel" (il y a d'ailleurs un caractre qui s'est gliss, une sorte de i sans point).

Cela me rappelle le milieu des annes 2000 avec les blogs et page perso, et la page "*Acceuil*" que l'on retrouvait dans 80% de ces sites  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> (il y a d'ailleurs un caractre qui s'est gliss, une sorte de i sans point).


EDIT
OMG ! "ils" ont insr une ligature !
*Ce n'est pa*s une ligature : c'est un effet d'optique, le f et le i tant trs (trop ?) proches. Regardez la source :

Je me disais aussi
Je laisse le reste, a servira un jour  quelqu'un.
/EDIT
 Mais comment ont-ils russi ce prodige ? D'habitude il faut aller les chercher au fin fond des tables Unicode et ce n'est pas standardis (exemple vcu en ce moment : je bosse avec LOWriter dans Debian sur un petit livre avec une amie qui est sous OOWriter dans W10, je me suis tap l'insertion des chiffres minuscules de sa police Palatino Lynotype, je lui ai envoy le fichier et  l'arrive tout mon travail est en vrac).

Mais ils se sont quand mme gourrs : en l'espce, la ligature aurait d concerner "ffi", soit FB03 = ﬃ <-- essayez de slectionner a  la souris, c'est un seul caractre !
Et c'est comme a que je me suis rendu compte de mon erreur de diagnostic, sur la page concerne : chaque caractre est slectionnable individuellement.




> et la page "*Acceuil*" que l'on retrouvait dans 80% de ces sites


Ha, je ne m'attendais pas  voir cette horreur rapparatre,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

Oh bravo, je n'avais mme pas cherch  regarder la source. Cela aurait t effectivement un exploit que d'aller chercher un caractre si exotique alors qu'ils semblent avoir du mal  utiliser un simple clavier !

----------


## Jipt

> Ha, je ne m'attendais pas  voir cette horreur rapparatre,


Y avait qu' demander,  ::ptdr:: 



Quelque part dans le sous-forum Internet,  :8-):

----------


## AaAaAa

https://quebecfrancais.org/accueil/p...ceuil-du-site/
Page acceuil du site



> Fond en 1972, le MOUVEMENT QUBEC FRANAIS est une organisation citoyenne et militante active dans toutes les rgions du Qubec ayant mission de promouvoir et de *dfendre la langue franaise*.

----------


## escartefigue

Un site qubcois trs intressant concernant le bon usage de la langue franaise :

http://www.cce.umontreal.ca/capsules/index.htm

----------


## Jipt

> https://quebecfrancais.org/accueil/p...ceuil-du-site/
> Page acceuil du site


Quelle honte !

Allez hop ! :






> Un site qubcois trs intressant concernant le bon usage de la langue franaise :
> 
> http://www.cce.umontreal.ca/capsules/index.htm


C'est dingue le nombre de sites qui nous enseignent le bon usage de la langue, et le nombre de sites qui n'en font pas usage (de ces sites) !

----------


## AaAaAa

Il y a galement ce dictionnaire qui se veut pour les francophones d'Amrique du Nord.
https://usito.usherbrooke.ca/
Il n'est pas parfait, j'ai regard vite fait et j'ai vu que les  amourettes  (sens culinaire) taient considr comme un qubcisme alors que j'ai toujours entendu ma famille franaise appeler a comme a.

Et il y a aussi le grand dictionnaire terminologique https://gdt.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/
Une grande aide pour crire des documents techno en franais.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 

Connaissez vous le " Puis-de-Dme " : https://www.turbo.fr/actualite-autom...ucinant-184638  ::aie::  ?

----------


## Jipt

> https://quebecfrancais.org/accueil/p...ceuil-du-site/
> Page acceuil du site


Je leur ai crit, ils m'ont demand une copie d'cran (celle que j'avais mise ici), et a n'a pas train : le lien ci-dessus est mort et il faut maintenant passer par https://quebecfrancais.org/ o on peut trouver un magnifique "Accueil", en haut. Ouf !

Juste un regret : z'auraient pu dire "merci".
Bah...

----------


## escartefigue

Si vous utilisez la messagerie outlook, il y a depuis quelques temps une appli "Viva insight" intgre.
En pointant la souris sur l'icone idoine, on dcouvre une infobulle crite  la va-vite par un stagiaire de 3e!



_Pour accdez  des tches..._

----------


## halaster08

> _Pour accdez  des tches..._


Je vois pas le soucis, juste au dessus on a "travaillez" et "Consultez" pourquoi on ne mettrais pas un z  accder !
On a bien un truc appeler la concordance des temps, on a pas la mme avec les sujets ?

----------


## escartefigue

Parce que la subordonne commence par "pour" suivi d'une liste d'actions :
pour men*er*  bien, accd*er*  vos tches...

L'infinitif s'impose donc

Si vous avez un doute, remplacez ce verbe par un autre du deuxime au troisime groupe. Par exemple "finir"
on crira "pour finir vos tches" et non pas "pour finissez vos tches"  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

C'tait peut tre pas clair mais c'tait pour rire

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Et voil ! Depuis le temps que je disais que l'inculture se rpandait comme une pandmie, a vient d'atteindre LibreOffice :



et avant que a soit corrig (si a l'est un jour), on n'a pas fini de voir cette erreur -- heureusement que je ne fais pas souvent de manips tordues. Le problme, c'est tous ceux et celles qui vont penser que c'est comme a qu'il faut crire, ah, misre...

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Ce matin, une fois n'est pas coutume, rions un peu avec les impts, notre pognon, quoi.

D'abord une police qui donne le vomi,  force de faire monter/descendre le regard sur une ligne d'horizon bien brise ici !



Le passage du "n" au "a" puis du "a" au "n", ou le bas du "b" et le haut du "p" ou du "q", le "r", bref,  jeter.

Et ensuite, sont-ce les aides qui sont particulirement touches ? On se demande...

----------


## foetus

> Et ensuite, sont-ce les aides qui sont particulirement touches ? On se demande...


 ::whistle::  non ce sont les entreprises qui sont particulirement touches.

Mais, indpendants et entrepreneurs ont t srement rajouts aprs coup ... et Jean-Michel Ortaugrafe s'est fait avoir  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

> et avant que a soit corrig (si a l'est un jour), on n'a pas fini de voir cette erreur -- heureusement que je ne fais pas souvent de manips tordues. Le problme, c'est tous ceux et celles qui vont penser que c'est comme a qu'il faut crire, ah, misre...


Soyons honntes, j'ai du regarder pour vrifier l'orthographe de presse-papier... J'aurais sans doute fait la mme  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> Soyons honntes, j'ai du regarder pour vrifier l'orthographe de presse-papier... J'aurais sans doute fait la mme


Ah mais je ne parlais pas de presse-papier(s) mais bien de l'horrible "_Voulez vous ..._" sans trait d'union pourtant *obligatoire* avec cette forme interrogative, source tout en haut du lien, 1 ligne  lire)

----------


## el_slapper

Bien vu Jipt : https://conjugaison.ouest-france.fr/.../interrogative

(moi, je vieillis, on dirait)

----------


## Ryu2000

Je suis convaincu que plus le temps passe plus le nombre de fautes de grammaire augmente (la grammaire englobe tout, l'orthographe fait partie de la grammaire).
Aujourd'hui on voit que les grands journaux n'ont pas les moyens de corriger les articles, si mme eux ne le font plus, pourquoi des webmasters s'en proccuperaient ?

SOMMES-NOUS VRAIMENT DE PLUS EN PLUS MAUVAIS EN FRANAIS?



> Ce que confirme le ministre de l'ducation nationale: "Les lves () ont de moins bons rsultats en orthographe que (ceux, NDLR) valus en 1987 et 2007", pointe-t-il. "La baisse des rsultats constate entre 1987 et 2007 n'a ainsi pas t enraye."
> 
> Principale source de difficults: l'orthographe grammaticale, comme les rgles d'accord entre le sujet et le verbe, les accords dans le groupe nominal ou encore les accords du participe pass.
> 
> "La diminution des performances en orthographe est un phnomne gnral ; elle concerne l'ensemble des lves, quel que soit leur sexe, leur ge ou leur environnement social. Elle touche aussi tous les secteurs de scolarisation (public, priv et ducation prioritaire)", selon un rapport de la direction de l'valuation, de la prospective et de la performance.
> Un exemple: sur une courte dicte, les lves de CM2 d'aujourd'hui font sept erreurs de plus que ceux d'il y a trente ans. Entre 1987 et 2015, le conseil national d'valuation du systme scolaire (Cnesco) a ainsi dnombr quatre fois moins d'lves qui ralisent peu de fautes, contre quatre fois plus qui en commettent beaucoup.


Je suis bien content que le niveau baisse, parce que si a se trouve mon niveau en grammaire est aujourd'hui nettement au dessus de la moyenne, alors que j'ai toujours eu 0 en dicte. (2 points par faute)

----------


## escartefigue

Vous avez invit des amis, des collgues ou de la famille  l'apro, mais une envie subite vous prend !
Pourquoi interrompre la conversation avec eux en vous absentant quelques minutes ? C'est  la fois discourtois et dsagrable.
Non, adoptez la solution simple et lgante : le water de salon.

----------


## Stellar7

Sur Eurosport :
Tho Maledon a t le plus en vue avec ses 25 points pour porter OKC  la victoire (118-102) dans le duel des mal *ckasss* avec Orlando
 ::D:

----------


## Xelland

> Vous avez invit des amis, des collgues ou de la famille  l'apro, mais une envie subite vous prend !
> Pourquoi interrompre la conversation avec eux en vous absentant quelques minutes ? C'est  la fois discourtois et dsagrable.
> Non, adoptez la solution simple et lgante : le water de salon.


je vois que le concept s'est export !
ou avec le tltravail, certaines personnes ont fait des amnagements  ::roll::   ::lol:: 


sans les toilettes, mais avec un bidet


ce qui me "choque", c'est + le parquet dans ce type de pice

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 

C'est des bidets , pas des WC  ::lol::  ... Cela fait un bide  ::mouarf::  ... ok je sors >>> ... [- ]

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,

Vu sur la chane *Toute l'histoire*, pour un doc sur la bataille pour la pilule contraceptive



Joli

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Rions un peu avec les traductions alatoires (au pluriel car il y en a d'autres mais je n'ai mis que celle-la, pour ne pas alourdir), trouves dans le live-cd d'une distro Linux confidentielle mais qui mriterait d'tre connue, les fautes mises  part, je veux parler de Q4OS (base sur un vieux KDE, donc sur les machines actuelles a envoie du lourd) :



Allez, bonne semaine, malgr ce qui se passe  l'Est...

----------


## escartefigue

Ah fichier,  dmarrage !

----------


## tatayo

Visiblement a l'affichier de faire les traductions
 ::dehors:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## escartefigue

Cherchez l'erreur



La solution ICI ou encore L  ou bien L

----------


## escartefigue

Les motos de GP sont quipes d'un volant  :8O: , sans doute pour viter les guidonnages !



L'article complet ICI

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Nouvelle semaine nouvelles horreurs, allez hop !

Et on commence avec l'orthographe qui fout le camp et personne qui relit personne qui signale,  croire que ces panneaux nergivores ne sont pas consults donc inutiles, sauf pour ceux qui les fabriquent et ceux qui les posent, bien sr.

Avez-vous remarqu qu'il y en a de plus en plus ?, mme  des endroits o ils sont totalement invisibles dans le sens o la moiti de la journe face au soleil, leur affichage est illisible et leur message est donc perdu, ce qui ne les empche pas de consommer de l'lectricit : mettez la main prs des oues d'aration de ceux qui sont accessibles (centres commerciaux, boutiques), vous allez tre effars !

Et donc dans les boutiques il faudra climatiser un peu plus, cet t.
Prts pour des tornades et autres temptes et inondations de plus en plus violentes ?
Bah...



Bons codes,

----------


## escartefigue

C'est justement parce que ce type de panneaux chauffe, que celui-ci est affubl d'une prise d"R"  :;):

----------


## Jipt

source



> *annoncent* Voies navigables de France.


Vous l'auriez conjugu au pluriel, vous ?

Moi je pense que c'est l'entreprise/la socit/l'organisme/je-ne-sais-quoi-d'autre-d'officiel qui a annonc cette info. Non ?

----------


## halaster08

> Vous l'auriez conjugu au pluriel, vous ?
> 
> Moi je pense que c'est l'entreprise/la socit/l'organisme/je-ne-sais-quoi-d'autre-d'officiel qui a annonc cette info. Non ?


Moi oui, mais je suis pas une rfrence ...
Un parallle cot politique avec le parti "Les Rpublicains", il me semble que j'entends souvent: "Les Rpublicains" sont ...
Ou alors: Le parti "Les Rpublicains" est ...
Du coup l comme c'est pas prcis l'entreprise/la socit/l'organisme/je-ne-sais-quoi-d'autre-d'officiel j'aurais mis au pluriel

----------


## escartefigue

> Vous l'auriez conjugu au pluriel, vous ?
> Moi je pense que c'est l'entreprise/la socit/l'organisme/je-ne-sais-quoi-d'autre-d'officiel qui a annonc cette info. Non ?


En effet le sujet est l'entreprise, il convient donc d'utiliser le singulier.





> Moi oui, mais je suis pas une rfrence ...
> Un parallle cot politique avec le parti "Les Rpublicains", il me semble que j'entends souvent: "Les Rpublicains" sont ...
> Ou alors: Le parti "Les Rpublicains" est ...


Ce cas est diffrent, "Les Rpublicains" peut dsigner soit le parti, soit les membres de ce parti. D'o l'usage possible du singulier ou du pluriel selon le contexte  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Ce matin, boutique Orange :


Je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'est ce symbole aprs le "r". Oui, tout la monde va dire _c'est un "e"  l'envers_, d'accord d'accord, mais qu'est-ce que a veut dire, un "e"  l'envers ? Et comment a se prononce ? Sont fatigants...

Bon, tout le monde a vu les deux fautes dans le texte en noir ? On continue : ces boutiques en gnral je n'y mets jamais les pieds mais comme je n'ai pas de tlphone moderne et que hier soir le rseau fibre par chez moi *est tomb* (sans plus de dtails sauf le tl qui sonne occup et les voyants blancs qui clignotent  tout va), ce matin grce  quelqu'un quip moderne j'ai pu faire le 3900 o un sympathique robot m'a inform que pour en savoir plus il me faudrait *accder au site* http://r.orange.fr/r/, je vous passe les dtails, on a envie de les tuer.

Bref, en boutique on m'a prt une boiboite qui me permet de vous raconter a en passant par la 4G (ma foi, a fonctionne, c'est tout ce que je lui demande), le gag tant que le technicien m'a prcis qu'il me faudrait une cl wifi pour dialoguer avec leur "airbox", et donc comme il y a un ptissier  ct j'y ai achet une cl qui ne me servira  rien car l'airbox est fournie avec un cble usb, du coup, une petite reconfiguration du noyau de mon linux suivie d'une petite compil puis un petit reboot, un trifouillage dans un fichier de conf et coucou me revoilou !

Mais j'ai eu chaud et je n'ai pas de tl tant que tout n'est pas rentr dans l'ordre. Quelqu'un en sait plus ?

----------


## halaster08

> Je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'est ce symbole aprs le "r". Oui, tout la monde va dire _c'est un "e"  l'envers_, d'accord d'accord, mais qu'est-ce que a veut dire, un "e"  l'envers ? Et comment a se prononce ? Sont fatigants...


Ce "e"  l'envers ressemble au chiffre 9, du c'est peut-tre "r9" pour Remise  neuf

----------


## Jipt

> Ce "e"  l'envers ressemble au chiffre 9, du c'est peut-tre "r9" pour Remise  neuf


Capillo-tract, et pas intuitif, je trouve. La preuve, a ne m'est pas venu  l'esprit, je voyais *trop* un e  l'envers pour voir un 9, plus la mode d'inverser les lettres, maintenant.
a n'aurait pas t plus simple de mettre un vrai 9 ?

----------


## Jipt

Espace inscable ou pas avant un signe de ponctuation  deux dessins ?
_That's the question_, et quel manque de cohrence :



source : une pub de dvlp.

----------


## el_slapper

@Jipt : j'ai trois suspects, en fait...

_"Donnons" avec une majuscule alors que a enchaine avec le "re" devant pour faire un seul mot, la majuscule n'est donc pas au bon endroit
_"un e" avec un espace en trop
_"a" au lieu de 

(et si a se trouve, j'ai rat l'vidence, en plus).

----------


## Jipt

Yop !




> (et si a se trouve, j'ai rat l'vidence, en plus).


Mais non, tu es trs bon !




> _"Donnons" avec une majuscule alors que a enchaine avec le "re" devant pour faire un seul mot, la majuscule n'est donc pas au bon endroit
> _"un e" avec un espace en trop
> _"a" au lieu de


ok pour les deux derniers (et en pinaillant, un*e* espace !  :;): ), mais pour le "D" a n'est valide que si on considre "Redonnons ...", ce qui m'est difficile : je n'ai pas photographi toute la boutique mais ce logo "rɘ" (je ne sais pas comment a va s'afficher chez vous, j'ai tap l'unicode 0258 pour le miroir du e) on le retrouve un peu partout, avec d'autres phrases.

Bon, aprs enqute, 


> Orange met  votre disposition le programme "Re" ddi au recyclage,  la reprise et au reconditionnement des tlphones mobiles.


 source.

Mais c'est trs moche, et dans le cas du "Donnons", a ne suit pas la composition graphique des autres mots/phrases/slogans :

source.
---

Ah, sinon, hier soir une fois la panne rseau rpare, j'ai dcouvert a chez Krita :

 ::roll:: 
EDIT :
Je passe sur la page de download et l, l'horreur en gros plan :



En passant vite sur l'accent perdu du " propos", un classique, on remarque le "Impliquez vous" en haut  droite dj vu et l'oubli du o dans le e () en bas  gauche o on trouve pourtant un correct "Montrez-nous" et un moche "dont vous tes fiers", moche car  part pour des uvres collectives, ce pluriel ne se justifie pas.

Et l'oubli de l'espace aprs "downloading?", euh, comment dire ? a fait beaucoup pour une page !
 ::coucou::

----------


## Jipt

Et mme ici, sur la page principale, l'infobulle n'est pas au mieux de sa forme :



 ::roll::   ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Si c'est pas malheureux de voir a, sur la mme page, source : la mme entreprise...

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

rien  voir avec tout ce qui prcde et pourtant, le titre est justifi,  tel point qu'on va faire une petite digression avec cette promenade dans le monde fabuleux de la hifi vintage, et votre serviteur en train d'essayer de revitaliser un vieux Nad 3020e malmen et sauv in extremis de la dchetterie.

Je fais court : j'ai compar son schma lectronique et surtout les infos relatives  ses transistors avec les mmes infos de son petit frre (sorti quelques annes plus tard), le 3020i, et a donne a ( gauche le vieux 3020e,  droite le 3020i avec juste les diffrences) et je me suis bien frott les yeux pour tre sr que je ne rvais pas, regardez attentivement les rfrences de celui en haut  droite, puis le branchement des to92 dessous et en bas  gauche :



Faut pas se faire des nuds dans la tte, hein !

Allez, je retourne  mon fer  souder, a me change du keyboard,  ::mouarf:: 
Bon week-end,

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut  toutes et tous,

Histoire de vous mettre de bonne humeur si ncessaire, lu dans le journal rgional achet lundi dernier au format  papier  _(recycl)_ :



> Seine-et-Marne : On forme plus de toiletteurs pour chiens que de fleuristes... ce mtier nest plus une niche


Source en accs libre ici  ( Le Parisien)

Rfrence issue du Wiktionnaire :

  3. _( Par extension) (Commerce)_ Segment de march profitable, ciblant une clientle particulire ou concernant certains produits ; secteur prserv, souvent protg ou rserv.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Comment (essayer de) prendre les gens pour des imbciles : bravo Pelletier !



et plus bas (sur le site, ou dessous, en petit, sur la boite) :


 peine 13,3 %, on croit rver, quand on regarde la grande et belle image, o on a vraiment l'impression que le produit est  base de bl complet...

Et chez moi, 87,9 + 13,3 = 101,2. Comment ont-ils russi ce prodige, avoir + de 101,2 % de matires premires dans un produit manufactur ?
("+ de" car il y a plein d''autres choses entrant dans la composition du truc).


Rien  voir : dommage, mon post sur les transistors n'a pas attir les foules, j'esprais rencontrer des aficionados de la chose, on aurait discut technique ailleurs car j'ai un petit souci sur ce bestiau, quelqu'un connait un bon forum audio orient entretien/dpannage ?

----------


## tatayo

Dans la galerie marchande d'une grande surface de Saint-Jean-de-Vdas:

Visiblement l'orthographe aussi est "accessoire".

Tatayo.

----------


## escartefigue

> Et chez moi, 87,9 + 13,3 = 101,2. Comment ont-ils russi ce prodige, avoir + de 101,2 % de matires premires dans un produit manufactur ?
> ("+ de" car il y a plein d''autres choses entrant dans la composition du truc).


Je suppose 87,9% de farine de bl *dont* 13,3% de farine complte.

----------


## Jipt

> Dans la galerie marchande d'une grande surface de Saint Jean de Vdas:


Attention, les traits d'union aussi *ne sont pas* accessoires, ne recopie pas les btises de FB (en bas) :






> Je suppose 87,9% de farine de bl *dont* 13,3% de farine complte.


Ce n'est pas ce qui est crit !

----------


## escartefigue

propos de typographie, il est tonnant de constater le nombre de fois o le dictionnaire Larousse en ligne utilise  mauvais escient une majuscule aprs le symbole ":"

La rgle est de n'utiliser une majuscule que si le mot qui suit les deux-points est un nom propre ou un sigle, ou que la phrase qui suit les-deux points est une citation.

Or, notez par exemple ici (il y a d'autres exemples nombreux) :
https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaire...is/point/62002



Admettons pour la premire dfinition dont on peut considrer qu'il s'agit de la citation d'une rgle de gomtrie, mais pour les autres, la majuscule ne se justifie pas !

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Oh, tu sais, sur ce sujet il y aurait beaucoup  dire, exemple avec l'emballage d'un sirop mdicinal :
_Extrait mou de feuille d'Artichaut_

Auquel cas je demande "mais c'est o, Artichaut" ? Et on me regarde avec des yeux ronds.
Un peu le mme problme que le _Sel de Mer_ (tiquette sur le contenant, 1re majuscule ok) surtout quand on sait que Mer est une commune franaise, situe je ne sais plus o mais pas au bord de la mer.
Donc le _Sel de Mer_ est du sel de terre,  ::ptdr::

----------


## AaAaAa

> Un peu le mme problme que le _Sel de Mer_ (tiquette sur le contenant, 1re majuscule ok) surtout quand on sait que Mer est une commune franaise, situe je ne sais plus o mais pas au bord de la mer.


Mer est dans le Loir-et-Cher. Mes grands-parents vivaient pas loin de ce village.

----------


## Xelland

> Donc le _Sel de Mer_ est du sel de terre,


c'est au moins du sel de Terre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

C'est fatigant, cette absence de cohrence :

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est fatigant, cette absence de cohrence :


C'est corrig, le site s'appelle bel et bien Google Map*s*

Et un grand classique trouv ICI

----------


## AaAaAa

Savourer est un verbe transitif galement...

----------


## escartefigue

Pour autant, un verbe transitif ne rend pas le complment d'objet obligatoire.

Ex: "manger" est transitif, "_je mange du pain._" est correct, "_je mange._" l'est aussi  :;): 

 l'inverse, le complment d'objet est interdit avec un verbe intransitif

Ex : "_il dbute la saison au poste d'avant-centre._" est fautif bien que frquent dans le langage parl, "dbuter" tant intransitif.

----------


## foetus

> l'inverse, le complment d'objet est interdit avec un verbe intransitif
> 
> Ex : "_il dbute la saison au poste d'avant-centre._" est fautif bien que frquent dans le langage parl, "dbuter" tant intransitif.


Il faut prciser que ce qui pose problme c'est "la saison" qui est 1 COD et non 1 complment circonstanciel.
Et la phrase correcte  ::mrgreen::  est "_il commence la saison au poste d'avant-centre._".

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

je suis en train de lire _Kraban le ttu_, l'histoire d'un mec qui refuse de payer la taxe pour passer d'un ct d'Istambul (secteur europen)  l'autre ct, en Asie, taxe mise en place le jour mme o il doit aller en face.
Donc il dcide de faire le tour de la mer Noire, c'est crit en 1883 et je lis l'dition allge de la _Bibliothque verte_, rcemment trouve aux Puces.

Et au dbut il y a une carte, qui permet de suivre le rcit, et au tiers du bouquin les voyageurs approchent de la Crime, qu'ils vont traverser pour s'conomiser le tour de la mer d'Azof, presque 750 km, c'est pas rien quand on doit se farcir ce voyage dans une "chaise" tire par des chevaux, sur l'image il s'agit de dromadaires, parce qu' un moment ils n'ont pas trouv de chevaux frais au relais de poste suivant :

source https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bp...508n/f164.item

(on notera les tenues vestimentaires des gamins, on se croirait un dimanche au bord de la Marne alors qu'on est sur la presqu'le de Kertsch' [oui, avec une apostrophe  la fin, que ne met pas Verne]).

Voil, le tableau est pos, et  un moment de ma lecture je tombe sur a :
_La chaise allait se lancer par le plus court, suivant une ligne oblique du nord au sud-ouest, [...] en coupant droit de Prkop_ [dans le rectangle rouge en haut  gauche] _sur_ [vers, plutt] _la presqu'le de Kertsch_ [dans l'autre rectangle en bas  droite].

source https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bp...0508n/f82.item

Ben chez moi, a, a fait qu'on va _suivant une ligne oblique du nord au sud-est._
Non ?
Trouv sur wikipedia, le rond rouge c'est Pkrop, l'entre en Crime, et au milieu  droite la sortie par le dtroit de Kertsch', c'est bien  l'est du rond rouge !

source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isthme_de_Perekop

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Une histoire Belge  ::aie::  : https://www.sudinfo.be/id468678/arti...-du-village-ne

En Franais : Herseaux , la traduction nerlandaise serait totalement fantaisiste : Herzeeuw  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::  ... En Flamand avec un accent : Herzeuw https://vls.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herz%C3%AAeuw .

C'est pour dire qu'en Belgique les flamands nerlandophones aiment employer plusieurs traductions ^^ . La nerlandaise et aussi la flamande ^^ . Ostende et Oostende sont correct . Une ville peut avoir jusqu' 3 traductions ^^

----------


## escartefigue

Du mme acabit : sur les lignes TER et dans les gares SNCF de la rgion Centre Val de Loire, on entend quotidiennement le message
 "_La rgion Centre Val de Loire et SNCF vous souhaitent la bienvenu  bord [...]_"

Ainsi formule, cette phrase signifie que "SNCF" fait partie du nom de la rgion.
"SNCF" tant un sigle, dont le "S" signifie "Socit", il convient de dire 
 "_La rgion Centre Val de Loire et LA SNCF vous souhaitent la bienvenu  bord [...]_"

En effet, on ne dit pas : _le discours d'ONU_ ou _les dcisions d'OTAN_ mais _le discours de l'ONU_ et "les dcisions de *l'*OTAN"

Cette formulation succombe  cette mode imbcile qui consiste  supprimer les articles devant les substantifs et que l'on rencontre frquemment dans les publicits, notamment automobiles : _essayez Clio, dcouvrez Citron C3, comparez Fiat 500_ et autres stupidits du mme genre  ::aie::  ::roll::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Du mme acabit : sur les lignes TER et dans les gares SNCF de la rgion Centre Val de Loire, on entend quotidiennement le message
>  "_La rgion Centre Val de Loire et SNCF vous souhaitent la bienvenu  bord [...]_"
> 
> Ainsi formule, cette phrase signifie que "SNCF" fait partie du nom de la rgion.
> "SNCF" tant un sigle, dont le "S" signifie "Socit", il convient de dire 
>  "_La rgion Centre Val de Loire et LA SNCF vous souhaitent la bienvenu  bord [...]_"
> 
> En effet, on ne dit pas : _le discours d'ONU_ ou _les dcisions d'OTAN_ mais _le discours de l'ONU_ et "les dcisions de *l'*OTAN"
> 
> Cette formulation succombe  cette mode imbcile qui consiste  supprimer les articles devant les substantifs et que l'on rencontre frquemment dans les publicits, notamment automobiles : _essayez Clio, dcouvrez Citron C3, comparez Fiat 500_ et autres stupidits du mme genre


Si je ne m'abuse, formulation trs prsente en Afrique francophone  :;):  . Le franais de France n'est pas le seul franais ^^ il y a aussi le belge ou le suisse . 

Septante, Octante/Huitante, Nonante , GSM , endans , tantt , a va , pinte , pain pistolet, pain mitraillette , chicon , filet amricain , ducasse (au lieu de fte foraine), kermesse (au lieu de fte de village)

----------


## escartefigue

Il ne faut pas confondre les variantes locales et les entorses  la langue.

Septante, Octante... ne sont pas des formes fautives, mais des formes locales (dites "vernaculaires").
Chicon n'est pas spcifiquement belge, il est frquemment usit en Picardie et dans le nord de la France.
 ce titre, ces formes locales trouvent toute leur place dans les dictionnaires de franais, du moins les bons (CNRTL, Le Robert, Le Larousse...)

 l'inverse, l'omission de l'article est fautive quelque soit le pays, mme si on peut la rencontrer dans le langage parl.

----------


## Jipt

Ah tiens, a faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas rigol avec la mto, alors voil, a date d'hier soir, et _Jean-Bapiste_ je ne sais vraiment pas qui c'est :



Tout fout le camp mon bon monsieur !
Ah a c'est ben vlai, a ! C'tait mieux avant, c'est bien connu.

Et dsol pour les fantmes techniques en bas de l'image, ils n'y taient pas quand j'ai fait la copie d'cran...  ::koi::

----------


## escartefigue

Peut-tre "_Bapiste aux toiles_" ( prononcer sans le dentier)  ::aie::  (clbre mission des annes 70 que les moins de 50 ans ne doivent pas connatre).

----------


## tatayo

Je connais les pieds de champignon, les chapeaux, maintenant je dcouvre les "morceux"  ::aie:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## foetus

Sur les 2 tiquettes magasins, c'est bien crit "morceaux" LOUL  ::mouarf::  sans parler du prix qui diffre 2.59 ? 2.07 ?

----------


## Jipt

Ho, magnifique ce "morceux" ! Bien vu, tatayo  ::ccool::  et merci pour la tof'.




> sans parler du prix qui diffre 2.59 ? 2.07 ?


Peut-tre li au systme anti-gaspi o le prix est baiss quand on s'approche de la date limite de premption ?
Pour des conserves, a m'pate un peu mais, va savoir, peut-tre que les morceux  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::  de champipis y sont plus sensibles ?

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,

Bah, a conomise de l'encre  ::):

----------


## escartefigue

Oui : les tiquettes de couleur orange sont celles utilises pour les rabais quand la date de premption est proche.
Donc pas d'erreur sur l'tiquetage du prix, ce n'est pas une ristourne orthographique  ::P:

----------


## escartefigue

O comment l'orthographe peut changer le sens d'une phrase :



On peut galement noter l'espace inscable manquante, c'est du twitter, sans doute crit  la vole sans relecture

C'est ici :
https://twitter.com/christine_kelly/...96163865366529

Ne pas confondre gure et guerre

----------


## Jipt

Misre, "ils" sont partout, mme dans les fichiers d'aide :



source : sysctl -h (c'est du Linux)

----------


## Jipt

"ils" sont aussi au Parisien :



Comme ils ne savaient pas trop o mettre le "u", ils en ont mis deux, comme a ils ne prenaient pas de risques,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Ah, j'avais oubli, c'est l't, les vacances, le retour des stagiaires :



Navrant, que personne ne vrifie avant diffusion...

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

tout frais (juin 2022) :

 ::roll:: 
Vous me direz, quand on voit un peu plus loin, 


> 4. Laissez-le liquide refroidir.


 on ne s'tonne plus de rien.
Mais j'ai du mal  ne pas ragir.
source

----------


## Mat.M

thoriquement oui on devrait conjuguer le verbe attirer au singulier cependant les deux orthographes et donc conjugaisons au pluriel et au singulier sont valables.
Les moustiques sont attirs donc a n'est pas une faute de franais de terminer "ce qui les attirent" au pluriel

----------


## Jipt

> Les moustiques sont attirs *donc* a n'est pas une faute de franais de terminer "ce qui les attirent" au pluriel


Quoi ?
 ::koi:: 
 ::marteau:: 

Je ne saurai pas argumenter (d'autres s'en chargeront), mais je m'insurge, avec a pour m'assister :



> Dans *quest-ce qu*e, on trouve le verbe tre conjugu  la troisime personne du *singulier*, son *sujet* est *ce*.


source

----------


## tatayo

Sauf que "les moustiques" n'est pas le sujet du verbe:
"Quelle est la couleur qui les attire ?"
"Quelles sont les odeurs qui les attirent ?"
Dans le premier cas, le verbe ne doit pas tre au pluriel.

Ici non seulement on ne sait pas  quoi fait "rfrence" le "Qu'est-ce", mais en plus le verbe "tre" est bien au singulier.
Donc pour moi "attire" doit rester au singulier.

Par contre dans la phrase "Par quoi sont-ils attirs", le sujet est bien "les moustiques", donc le verbe est au pluriel.

Tatayo.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] on ne sait pas  quoi fait "rfrence" le "Qu'est-ce",


C'est tout simplement une forme interrogative : *qu'est* donc *ce* qui attire les moustiques ?
D'o :
Moustiques : *qu'est* donc *ce* qui les attire ?

----------


## tatayo

(Je savais que ma phrase n'tait pas claire  ::whistle:: )
Quand je disais qu' "on ne sait pas  quoi fait rfrence le qu'est-ce", je voulais dire qu'on ne sait pas ce qui se cache derrire est singulier (par exemple une odeur particulire) ou pluriel (plusieurs choses) puisqu'on n'a pas la rponse  la question.

M'enfin on est d'accord, le singulier s'impose ici.

Tatayo.

----------


## Mat.M

> Quand je disais qu' "on ne sait pas  quoi fait rfrence le qu'est-ce",


c'est pour a que la smantique de cette phrase est ambige

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par tatayo
> 
> 
> Quand je disais qu' "on ne sait pas  quoi fait rfrence le qu'est-ce",
> 
> 
> c'est pour a que la smantique de cette phrase est ambige


Mais non !
Regarde :



> M'enfin on est d'accord, le singulier s'impose ici.


Et aussi (c'est moi qui mets le *gras*) :



> Dans quest-*ce* que, on trouve le verbe *tre* conjugu  la troisime personne du *singulier*, son sujet est *ce*.


C'est une forme interrogative utilise partout et bien souvent.

----------


## escartefigue

Chop ici 
https://www.agate-france.com/actuali...428208574.html



Cette faute, on peut l'entendre presque tous les jours dans les bulletins mto de France tlvision

----------


## Jipt

Allez hop !



Doit tre misogyne, le stagiaire  la console,  ::ptdr::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir,

Il avait peut tre chaud et a du se dsaltrer  ::ptdr::  : https://www.google.com/search?q=oasi...w=1920&bih=947

----------


## Jipt

> Il avait peut tre chaud et a du se dsaltrer


 ::fessee:: 

Il avait peut*-*tre chaud et a d** se dsaltrer.

Sinon, rions un peu avec une clbre chaine de distribution spcialiste du sport (le surlignage est de mon fait) :


Curieux, cette faute ce n'est pas la premire fois que je la croise...

----------


## behe

> Il avait peut*-*tre chaud et a d** se dsaltrer.
> 
> Sinon, rions un peu avec une clbre chaine de distribution spcialiste du sport (le surlignage est de mon fait) :
> 
> 
> Curieux, cette faute ce n'est pas la premire fois que je la croise...


La rgle est quand mme curieuse



> On met un trait dunion entre limpratif et le pronom qui suit, mme si ce pronom prcde un infinitif (fais‑le, fais‑le marcher).
> Le trait dunion est pourtant omis si le verbe  limpratif est intransitif comme venir, aller, courir ou avec le verbe vouloir, le trait dunion disparat : cours lui dire, veuillez mexcuser, viens le voir.


Je viens d'apprendre que je devais mettre un trait d'union de temps en temps

----------


## escartefigue

Le franais drle et facile avec l'tymologie selon Franois Perrusse  ::P:

----------


## Escapetiger

Merci *escartefigue*, excellent pour les zygomatiques Franois Prusse (je ne le connaissais pas vraiment *)  ::mrgreen:: 
(* a me disait vaguement quelque chose ... il a svi en France cf. sa fiche wikipedia en changeant son accent qubcois ...)
...

Comme un air de dja vcu pour vous ? Une certaine vie citadine et d'autres subtilits de la langue franaise par Raymond Devos :



Raymond Devos - O Court-Il (Olympia 1999)
_2 min 34_


Une autre ppite mconnue (accrochez-vous apprenti.e.s rappeu.se.eur.s  ::mrgreen:: )...



Raymond Devos - Oui Dire (Olympia 1999)
_2 min_


Merci au YouTubeur ci-aprs :



> Simplicio Stupidus il y a 3 ans
> 
> Le verbe "our", c'est un verbe trs difficile  conjuguer. Au prsent, a fait "j'ois"... Si au lieu de dire "j'entends", je dis "j'ois", les gens vont penser que ce que j'entends est joyeux. Alors que ce que j'entends peut tre particulirement triste, n'est-ce pas ? Je pourrais prciser : "Dieu ! Que ce que j'ois est triste !". J'ois... Tu ois... Tu ois mon chien qui aboie le soir au fond des bois ! Il oit... Oyons-nous ? Vous oyez ? Ils oient... C'est bte ! L'oie oit. Et l'oie l'oit ! Ce que nous oyons l'oie l'oit-elle ? Si au lieu de dire "l'oreille", on dit "l'oue", alors... L'oue de l'oie a ou... Pour peu que l'oie appartienne  Louis, alors l, c'est... L'oue de l'oie de Louis a ou. Ah oui ? Et qu'a ou l'oue de l'oie de Louis ? Elle a ou ce que toute oie oit ! Et qu'oit toute oie ? Ben, toute oie oit quand mon chien aboie le soir au fond des bois : toute oie oit "Whoua ! Whoua !", qu'elle oit l'oie ! Au pass, a fait "j'ous" ! "J'ous" ! Y'a vraiment pas d'quoi...
> Le verbe "our", c'est un verbe trs difficile  conjuguer. Au prsent, a fait "j'ois"... Si au lieu de dire "j'entends", je dis "j'ois", les gens vont penser que ce que j'entends est joyeux. Alors que ce que j'entends peut tre particulirement triste, n'est-ce pas ? Je pourrais prciser : "Dieu ! Que ce que j'ois est triste !". J'ois... Tu ois... Tu ois mon chien qui aboie le soir au fond des bois ! Il oit... Oyons-nous ? Vous oyez ? Ils oient... C'est bte ! L'oie oit. Et l'oie l'oit ! Ce que nous oyons l'oie l'oit-elle ? Si au lieu de dire "l'oreille", on dit "l'oue", alors... L'oue de l'oie a ou... Pour peu que l'oie appartienne  Louis, alors l, c'est... L'oue de l'oie de Louis a ou. Ah oui ? Et qu'a ou l'oue de l'oie de Louis ? Elle a ou ce que toute oie oit ! Et qu'oit toute oie ? Ben, toute oie oit quand mon chien aboie le soir au fond des bois : toute oie oit "Whoua ! Whoua !", qu'elle oit l'oie ! Au pass, a fait "j'ous" ! "J'ous" ! Y'a vraiment pas d'quoi...



Terminons ce florilge par celle-ci :



Raymond Devos - Qui Tuer (Olympia 1999)
_3 min 53_

Etc.


Raymond Devos - Wikipedia (1922-2006)

----------


## Jipt

> Merci au YouTubeur ci-aprs :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Simplicio Stupidus il y a 3 ans
> 
> Le verbe "our", c'est un verbe trs difficile  conjuguer. Au *prsent*, a fait "j'ois"...


Cette remarque m'ayant intrigu, j'ai ouvert mon vieux _Guide de conjugaison franaise_ paru chez Hachette en 1975 et y ai trouv a :


```

```

Et  la mme page, pour rentabiliser le papier sans doute, on trouve le verbe "gsir", verbe archaque et dfectif (?), qui ne se rencontre qu' l'indicatif prsent,  l'indicatif imparfait et au participe prsent.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 

Sur la page de MSN / Microsoft :

----------


## Glutinus

T'es pas un peu couillon, des fois ?
Si tu te mets  chercher les fautes, volontairement laisses, des annonceurs qui sont juste l pour rcuprer du clic, je crois qu'on est partis pour trs loin.

----------


## escartefigue

> Cette remarque m'ayant intrigu, j'ai ouvert mon vieux _Guide de conjugaison franaise_ paru chez Hachette en 1975 et y ai trouv a :
> [CODE]indicatif 				subjonctif
> prsent		pass compos		prsent
> (inusit)	j'ai ou, etc.		(inusit)
> [...]


Le conjugueur du "Monde" confirme "_j'ois_" comme l'une des deux variantes de l'indicatif prsent :
https://conjugaison.lemonde.fr/conjugaison/search?verb=ou%C3%AFr





> Et  la mme page, pour rentabiliser le papier sans doute, on trouve le verbe "gsir", verbe archaque et dfectif (?), qui ne se rencontre qu' l'indicatif prsent,  l'indicatif imparfait et au participe prsent.


Les verbes dfectifs sont ceux qui ont une conjugaison incomplte, comme "pleuvoir" galement.

----------


## Jipt

Ah la la, je ne m'en lasse pas :



D'un autre ct, o va-t'on ainsi ?

----------


## escartefigue

Sur ce point, il est intressant de noter que les Anglais appliquent le pluriel au del de 1 (1,1 par exemple) alors que les Franais ne le font qu' partir de 2.
Chacun sa logique quoi !

----------


## foetus

> Chacun sa logique quoi !


 ::whistle::  c'est peut-tre parce qu'en franais on dit "1 million 500 mille tonnes"
"1.5 million de tonnes" c'est du rapide et du pas trop long

----------


## Mdinoc

> Sur ce point, il est intressant de noter que les Anglais appliquent le pluriel au del de 1 (1,1 par exemple) alors que les Franais ne le font qu' partir de 2.
> Chacun sa logique quoi !


D'o _Retour Vers Le Futur_, o la VF a transform "1.21 gigawatts" en "2,21 gigawatts" histoire de garder le (trs audible) 's'.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> "2,21 gigawatts"


On voit des trucs des fois  ::mrgreen::  . C'est "gigowatts"  ::aie:: 

" 2,21 gigowatts "

----------


## Jipt

C'est o que c'est drle ?  ::koi::

----------


## Lung

> C'est o que c'est drle ?


C'est juste que dans la rplique du film, c'est cette unit fantaisiste qui est cite :
https://forums.aveq.ca/viewtopic.php?t=12224

----------


## Jipt

> C'est juste que dans la rplique du film, c'est cette unit fantaisiste qui est cite :
> https://forums.aveq.ca/viewtopic.php?t=12224


Merci pour l'info, me coucherai moins bte ce soir ! (jamais vu ce film)

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est juste que dans la rplique du film, c'est cette unit fantaisiste qui est cite :
> https://forums.aveq.ca/viewtopic.php?t=12224


En effet, je m'en souviens, a m'avait surpris. Pas certain que ce soit volontaire  ::weird::

----------


## Jipt

C'est tomb ce soir, il y a 15 minutes -- j'ai failli m'vanouir (le surlignage jaune est d'origine) :

----------


## escartefigue

On peut noter galement l'absence de "S" dans "sans additif".
La rgle tant qu'avec la prposition "sans", on met un "s" au nom dans les cas o, s'il y en avait, il y en aurait plusieurs.
Or, en quelques clics sur la toile, on trouve la recette de ce _fromageode_ de synthse ( manipuler avec prcautions et  tenir hors de porte des enfants), cette recette  formule chimique est la suivante :




> Lait frais pasteuris 50% (origine : France), crme 34% (origine : France), eau, protines de lait, ferments lactiques, *sels de fonte * : E452, E339 et E331, sel, glifiant : E407*, vitamines B2 et B12.


Parler de "fromage" est un demi mensonge tant les additifs sont nombreux.
Bref, tout a pour dire que le "s"  "additifs" s'impose dans ce contexte !

* E331 - Citrate de sodium, E339 - Phosphate de sodium, E452 - Polyphosphates 
Voir ICI

----------


## escartefigue

https://www.question-orthographe.fr/...s/?sort=oldest

----------


## tatayo

Et hop, une petite pour la route:


Tatayo

----------


## Jipt

Ah pas mal !
Une faute  gauche, une faute  droite plus trois fautes de typo et du coup cinq manques de cohrence entre ces deux si petites tiquettes, joli-joli !  ::ccool:: 

Tiens, moi je viens de trouver a sur un site marchand professionnel :

----------


## escartefigue

a me rappelle une boulangerie dans laquelle la vendeuse proposait "_une clair au chocolat_"  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Hier soir aux infos de la 3



OMG, mais o va la Culture de la France,  ::cry:: 
Tout le monde a d voir a, partout sur la plante... 

(et, non, je ne parle pas de l'absence de l'accent sur le 1er "E")

----------


## escartefigue

_innonde_, mais c'est _imonde_  ::P:   ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

a m'puise, l'informatique, et les rsultats de ce que d'aucuns nomment pompeusement l'IA et qui n'est parfois qu'un foutage de gueule, la preuve :



Et c'est bien la premire entre qui m'intressait (dommage, il n'y avait pas la reproduction en entier -- mais je l'ai trouve autrement).

En plus ils osent crire "environ" 2 rsultats et n'en prsenter que 2 : pour moi, ce "environ" est de trop.
Mais  ct de a, s'il y a *environ 2 rsultats*, il semblerait qu'il n'y en ait *aucun* qui me convienne, alors que si je devais mettre une note  ce rsultat de recherche, je lui mettrais 10 / 10.

Je comprends mieux pourquoi il y a des accidents avec les voitures autonomes, dommage que a gnre des dcs parfois.

----------


## Jipt

Sur un site mdical :



Sauf que H *n'est pas* un chiffre !

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

L'occasion plus chre que le neuf, c'est possible un truc pareil ? Oui ! Chez Amazon :


source
 ::roll::

----------


## Glutinus

Attention : si l'on est sur du marketplace, il est possible que les taxes, frais de livraison etc. soient plus levs. On a une grosse surprise au moment de valider la commande.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,




> Attention : si l'on est sur du marketplace, il est possible que les taxes, frais de livraison etc. soient plus levs. On a une grosse surprise au moment de valider la commande.


Oui mais non : les taxes et frais de livraison doivent s'appliquer aux occasions comme aux neufs, non ? Parce que 16  c'est le prix du neuf partout.

Ou alors y a un truc qui m'chappe, mais en tout tat de cause, qui va commander une occasion  ce prix-l ?

EDIT : suite post escartefigue,  ::ptdr::   ::ccool::  /EDIT

---
*** Compltement autre chose ***

aujourd'hui c'est un gag interne, surgi lors de la rception d'un MP :



Alors entre le retour intempestif  la ligne aprs "internet," et ce "due" dramatique (c'est "d**" qu'on devrait lire, et si on ne sait pas, on peut le remplacer par "caus par"), la journe commence mal...

----------


## escartefigue

> 


Aprs naf-naf, nif-nif et nouf-nouf, voici  9 neuf, le quatrime petit cochon.
C'est le syndrome des trois mousquetaires, qui comme chacun sait, taient quatre.

----------


## Glutinus

Trs honntement, je ne sais pas, cela fait belle lurette que je n'ai pas vu de neuf au prix infrieur  l'occasion. Cela peut s'expliquer aussi parce qu'un livre n'a pas t rdit, que l'occasion devient cher, et qu'il a t rdit par la suite.

Mais, dans mes souvenirs quand j'ai commenc  commander sur Amazon vers 2009, cela arrivait trs souvent que, pour justifier un bas prix, un objet tait mis en vente  quelques centimes mais qu'ils se rattrapent sur les frais derrire. C'tait galement l'poque o les diffrents Amazon taient spars par pays, et il tait moins cher de commander des CD de musique aux Etats-Unis, des jeux vido au Royaume-Uni et du hardware en Allemagne.

----------


## escartefigue

C'est un phnomne qu'on observe aussi avec certains vhicules d'exception vendus en petit nombre (quelques centaines) et qui s'arrachent parfois  prix d'or sur le march de l'occasion.

----------


## escartefigue

Entendu ce matin  la radio : "_les oiseaux migratoires_"  ::weird::   ::aie:: 

Curieux, je fais une recherche sur la toile, et je trouve pas mal de rponses comme ici :

https://france-science.com/la-protec...t/?print=print

ou encore l :

https://cites.org/fra/node/56425

Il ne faut pas confondre "_migratoire_" (ce qui est relatif aux migrations) et "_migrateur_" (espce qui effectue des migrations).

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir

On connaissait dj "commmercial" avec 3 m sur la N41 (ring de Lille) ... 



Voici "Montpelllier" avec 3 l sur l'A750 (ring de Bezier)



https://www.google.com/maps/@43.6574...7i16384!8i8192

---

Voici un article qui en parle :

https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/inso...eur-1663232053

----------


## escartefigue

Quand il nous feront la mmmme errreur avec les pannneaux de limmmitttation, il ne faudra pas dpppassser les 1330 km/h  ::P:

----------


## Escapetiger

> Voici "Montpelllier" avec 3 l sur l'A750 (ring de Bezier)


Ces histoires de l doubls, tripls ... me rappellent une blague trs ancienne pr-internet grand public de l 'Arme de l'Air (transmise oralement dans les annes 80 par des ancien.ne.s pour nous - jeunes engag.e.s), toujours plus ou moins en vigueur question phontique * en tout cas, et avec d'autres versions ractualises et/ou prennes  l'occasion, retrouves de ci de l sur la toile, par exemple ci-dessous :

C'est un franais qui saute du troisime tages de son appartement, il meurt.
C'est un Belge qui saute du troisime tages de son appartement, il meurt aussi.
C'est un chinois qui saute du dixime tage de son appartement et il ne meurt pas !!!
Les journalistes arrivent et lui disent :
Monsieur ! Monsieur ! Comment vous appelez-vous ?
Le chinois rpond :
> Je mappelle glloq.
Le journaliste :
> Comment sa s'crit ?
g deux l o q .(j'ai deux ailes au cul )

douard Philippe, Emmanuel Macron et M. Glloq, leur conseiller spcial, sont dans un avion. Lavion est sur le point de se crasher, ils dcident donc de sauter pour essayer de survivre douard Philippe saute, il tombe dans la mer et meurt. Emmanuel Macron saute  son tour, il tombe dans la fort et meurt. M. Glloq saute  son tour mais il ne meurt pas ! Pourquoi ?

Parce que cest M. G-L-L-O-Q (Jai deux ailes au cul)

Etc.

ps
Je ne sais pas si cette anne, en ligue 1 de football, Montpellier va dcoller  ::mrgreen:: 

[Edit]
* Phontique : Glock (pistolet)  Wikipdia

----------


## Escapetiger

> Voici "Montpelllier" avec 3 l sur l'A750 (*ring de Bezier*)(.../...)


2. _(Belgique)_ Autoroute faisant le tour dune ville, boulevard priphrique, rocade.
Enserre dans son ring urbain, Charleroi est aujourdhui un vritable centre rgional, environn dune vaste nbuleuse de communes aux dveloppements tentaculaires.  (Le patrimoine monumental de la Belgique, volume 20, page 79, Pierre Mardaga - Lige, 1994)
Source : ring  Wiktionnaire

&

Courbe de Bzier vs Anneau * de Bziers  ::aie:: 

* Traduction : ring - Dictionnaire anglais-franais Larousse

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

aujourd'hui le problme est ici :


Cette fentre vient de ma rponse  une question concernant l'ouverture d'un MP dans la mme ou un nouvelle fentre du navigateur, et ce second paragraphe qui commence par une espace, qui continue sans majuscule et embarque ce "due", a fait beaucoup !
Mais comme "internet" se termine par une virgule, j'aurais tendance  penser  un retour  la ligne malencontreux ou pire, insr par le logiciel qui dessine la fentre et estime que la ligne est trop longue. L'IA aurait-elle encore frapp ?  ::mouarf:: 

Si quelqu'un a les droits pour corriger tout a, il sera bien avis de nous mettre un joli "d", merci  lui.
 ::coucou::

----------


## escartefigue

J'ai fait suivre  qui de droit, merci pour ce signalement  ::):

----------


## Jipt

Restons dans l'informatique, et tapons-nous une petite page d'aide en ligne de commande, a nous rajeunira :

C'est extrait de smplayer -h, un lecteur audio sympa mais a, c'est juste pas possible : une ligne bonne et deux fausses, mais ils n'ont pas des yeux fonctionnels, ceux qui font a ?

----------


## tatayo

Dfini le premier plan, foireuse l'aide en ligne...

Tatayo.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

En plus ils se sont vautrs, je viens de tester  l'instant, "-ontop" fonctionne _as expected_, fentre toujours entirement visible, mais "-no-ontop" c'est juste le fonctionnement normal, fentre "dessus" et donc entirement visible si active, sinon cache par les autres fentres s'il y en a, bref, rien que du normal, alors leur "jamais [...]" tout seul, _jamais quoi_ ? _Jamais visible_ ? Non...


Sinon, je viens de tomber sur a l et je trouve que a la fout mal, pour des gens passionns de livres (et de tout ce qui tourne autour, je suppose) :


mha, ils feraient bien de relire le chapitre "L'emploi des capitales et des bas de casse" chez Perrousseaux par exemple.

Et bonjour lincohrence entre le texte en rouge et le texte en vert (et contre tous, whahahahah !  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: )

Et tout en bas de leur page, l'inverse de ce qu'il faut faire, a, c'est le pompon, la cerise sur le gteau, la Culture se prend une jolie claque :


Pour ceux qui auraient l'me baladeuse et qui auraient cliqu sur le lien, il y a une autre blague dans les images qui s'affichent en diaporama, je vous laisse chercher...

Allez, bon dimanche,
 ::coucou::

----------


## Jipt

Ha, j'en ai une nouvelle, tout juste placarde :

(j'ai flout les prnoms, a n'apportait rien et a permis de bien masquer des reflets disgracieux)


Alors comm' d'hab', la culture fout le camp et en plus, si vous regardez bien, vous constatez que la personne en charge du design du texte le plus important l'a bien pourri, avec un trs moche trait blanc sous N E Z, ce qui diminue la lisibilit du texte et donc amoindrit le message et son passage vers nos cerveaux endormis, ce qui va parfaitement  l'oppos d'une ptition, non ?

Parce qu'_in fine_, moi je pose la question : _soutenez les !_ Les *quoi* ? Il manque un mot, l.

EDIT : suis all voir leur site, en fait c'est un complot :



Entre l'absence du trait d'union et de l'accent sur le deuxime "A" et la police toute pourrie genre destroy grunge jean dchir j'en passe et des bien pires, a ne me donne *pas du tout* envie de les aider...

PS : si vous connaissez des pompiers, vous tes chaudement autoriss  faire tourner.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Hier soir je fais une recherche sur Nino Ferrer et dans Wikipedia je tombe sur cette image :


Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour, j'ai regard de plus prs et j'ai bien senti qu'il y avait un truc qui n'allait pas, alors j'ai fait une recherche plus pousse, qui a confirm ce que je supposais : sur la quantit astronomique d'images remontes par ma recherche (j'en prsente juste 4 ci-dessous), 

il n'y en a *que 5* (oui, cinq) o on le voit avec la raie  droite (pour lui), je les prsente l :


le gilet a un boutonnage "fille", le ct gauche sous le ct droit ;


la basse est tenue comme par un gaucher, et le ct gauche de la chemise est sous l'autre ct ;


chemise de fille (ct gauche sous le ct droit) ;


pas d'infos, juste pour le fun ;


ct gauche de la chemise sous le ct droit, donc boutonnage de fille.

Je trouve tout a un peu foutage de gueule et fake news. Quelqu'un saurait comment mettre  jour la page commons.wikimedia.org et ses images ?

Car c'est quand mme plus vrai ainsi, non ? :

----------


## escartefigue

La photo est possiblement  l'envers, on n'en sait rien et on n'en saura probablement jamais rien, mais quelle importance, elle n'a pas vocation  servir de preuve dans une enqute judiciaire.

----------


## escartefigue

Pour rester en forme, "_descendez une monte_" :



Source


Comme disaient les frres ennemis : _"la voiture qui descendait une monte, en quelque sorte, elle reculait"_

----------


## Jipt

> La photo est *possiblement*  l'envers, on n'en sait rien et on n'en saura probablement jamais rien, mais quelle importance, elle n'a pas vocation  servir de preuve dans une enqute judiciaire.


*Certainement*  l'envers pour certaines (un tout petit nombre) puisque l'immense majorit des autres est  l'endroit.
L'importance est dans le respect de la vrit et de la reprsentation honnte des personnes photographies.

----------


## escartefigue

Faute de *preuves dfinitives*, personne ne peut affirmer que telle photo est ou n'est pas dans le bon sens.

Affirmer "_les autres (photos) sont  l'endroit_" est donc infond jusqu' plus ample inform.

Qu'une personne change de coupe de cheveux de temps  autre est trs courant, une fois la raie  droite, une autre  gauche, pourquoi pas.
D'ailleurs, certaines photos montrent une coupe de cheveux "en bataille" ou dstructure.



Chose amusante, un site Facebook ddi  l'artiste propose justement sur sa page d'accueil l'une des photos avec la raie du cot droit, comme quoi  :;): 

Voir ICI 

Un enqute auprs des proches et de la famille de Nino Ferrer permettrait peut-tre (et encore) de trancher dfinitivement.
Mais que fait Interpol ?

----------


## Jipt

> Faute de *preuves dfinitives*, personne ne peut affirmer que telle photo est ou n'est pas dans le bon sens.
> 
> Qu'une personne change de coupe de cheveux de temps  autre est trs courant, une fois la raie  droite, une autre  gauche, pourquoi pas.
> D'ailleurs, certaines photos montrent une coupe de cheveux "en bataille" ou dstructure.


Faute de preuves dfinitives, il reste _l'intime conviction_, base sur par exemple cet extrait du lien "recherches" que j'ai dj donn et, dans cette image, soit les lignes A, B et C, et sur chaque ligne les images de 1  X :

on peut dj constater que celle en bas  droite, la C5, est la mme que celle en A4, sauf qu'elle est passe en N&B et a t *inverse* par l'outil "miroir horizontal".
Ensuite celle en B1 je l'ai dj poste mais *inverse* (flemme de faire un montage, regardez mon 1er post sur le sujet), et la coupe de cheveux en bataille quand on a le vent de face (B2 B3 c'est les mmes  la taille [de l'image, pas des cheveux,  ::mouarf:: ]) prs, on ne peut rien en conclure.
En C3 on retrouve la mme veste (a a d tre une sance de shooting, a aussi a se faisait beaucoup), la mme chemise la mme cravate que celle de ton FB mais la raie y est du bon ct, dommage pour FB...
Enfin, la clope au bec en C1 confirme la pipe au bec en A4 et invalide donc la C5.




> Un enqute auprs des proches et de la famille de Nino Ferrer permettrait peut-tre (et encore) de trancher dfinitivement.


Je n'en connais point.




> Chose amusante, un site Facebook ddi  l'artiste propose justement sur sa page d'accueil l'une des photos avec la raie du cot droit, comme quoi 
> Voir ICI


Oui, c'est une des cinq que j'ai signales comme trafique, celle o on voit bien que soit la chemise est une de fille soit la photo est *inverse*. Et des photos de chemise de fille de cette couleur et avec ce type de col pointu  cette poque, si tu en trouves tu es trs fort,  ::P:

----------


## escartefigue

Oui, mais il faut se souvenir qu' l'poque de l'artiste, ce n'est pas si vieux, on en tait encore  la photo argentique.
Or, un ngatif peut indiffremment se dvelopper dans un sens ou dans l'autre, volontairement ou par mgarde (il suffit de charger l'agrandisseur  l'envers dans le porte-ngatif)
De la mme faon, une diapositive peut se projeter dans un sens comme dans l'autre, tous ceux qui ont utilis des diapos s'en souviennent et l'ont dj fait  moult reprises

Et ma rponse vient surtout de ce propos pour le moins excessif



> Je trouve tout a un peu foutage de gueule et fake news. Quelqu'un saurait comment mettre  jour la page 
> commons.wikimedia.org et ses images ?


En effet, il n'y a ni volont avre de malveillance, ni vritable tromperie, la photo n'est pas truque, peut-tre (je dis bien peut-tre) inverse, tout au plus.

Donc ni dsinformation, ni foutage de gueule, possiblement une erreur de bonne foi, ce n'est pas la mme chose  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--
> Donc ni dsinformation, ni foutage de gueule, possiblement une erreur de bonne foi, ce n'est pas la mme chose


Tu es trop bon avec eux, et tout ce que tu dis  propos des ngatifs et des diapos  l'envers, je l'ai vcu pendant plusieurs dizaines d'annes dans une vie antrieure, et crois-moi qu' l'poque on y faisait trs attention. Enfin, moi. On doit savoir faire la diffrence entre les faces brillante et mate d'une pellicule, mme dans la chambre noire (qui ne l'est jamais compltement).

Et si, admettons, c'est un peu ce qui s'est produit, comment expliques-tu qu'on rencontre le *mme genre d'action* irresponsable  notre poque *numrique* ? L, c'est une volont *dlibre* de lancer le logiciel et de chercher l'outil "miroir horizontal", hein !

J'ai dj donn des exemples ici mme il y a longtemps, trouvs dans des magazines genre programme tloche o, pour "mieux" placer le texte et/ou la mise en page/composition de la page, on va inverser la personne : exemple : la tte de quelqu'un qui regarderait vers la gauche (de notre point de vue !) dans une photo place  gauche dans une page de gauche (_fausse page_), c'est juste pas possible, alors on retourne la personne pour qu'elle regarde  droite, vers l'intrieur du mag, pour qu'elle '"reste avec le lecteur".

Je me souviens aussi d'une photo en couverture et utilise en invers dans les pages de texte, il y a qq annes, donc en plein numrique.
Et trois exemples de choses rcentes trouves ici et l, pour le fun :



Pour les deux dernires je vous laisse le soin de les enregistrer pour les inverser.

----------


## Glutinus

Effectivement, cet artifice est utilis notamment pour la sortie de la voiture dans "S.O.S Fantmes" pour qu'elle parte  droite (on voit alors le logo, sur la portire, inverse). Idem pour Drive lors de la scne o le personnage incarne par Ryan Gosling rencontre Irene (Carey Mulligan), il y a eu inversion pour que Gosling semble regarder  droite, Mulligan  gauche, et que leur regard se croise.

Source : faux-raccord, Allocin.

Concernant ton image inverse sur France TV, c'est parfois pour masquer les marques des devantures pour ne pas leur faire de la publicit. Il y a certainement quelque chose de gnant dans l'ensemble du plan, cela m'tonnerait que ce soit la pancarte brandie en arrire-plan.

----------


## AaAaAa

> Effectivement, cet artifice est utilis notamment pour la sortie de la voiture dans "S.O.S Fantmes" pour qu'elle parte  droite (on voit alors le logo, sur la portire, inverse). Idem pour Drive lors de la scne o le personnage incarne par Ryan Gosling rencontre Irene (Carey Mulligan), il y a eu inversion pour que Gosling semble regarder  droite, Mulligan  gauche, et que leur regard se croise.


Je ne savais pas que Carey Mulligan tait ne lors de la sortie de Ghostbusters  ::mouarf:: 
En tout cas, le retournement d'image est souvent employ dans la photo pour rendre une photo plus dynamique ou aussi quand il y a un texte  mettre dedans ou  ct. Il y a aussi l'ignorance de certains illustrateurs qui font que Jimi Hendrix ou Paul McCartney se retrouvent droitier comme la majorit... L'erreur est humaine aussi mme si c'est regrettable.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir

Vu sur une image dont je n'ai pu faire d'imp cran : "homme muscler" au lieu de "homme muscl"  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> En tout cas, le retournement d'image est souvent employ dans la photo pour rendre une photo plus dynamique ou aussi quand il y a un texte  mettre dedans ou  ct.


S'il n'y a strictement rien qui permette de dtecter le subterfuge, admettons, mais a, c'est impardonnable et irresponsable, mha :



> Il y a aussi l'ignorance de certains illustrateurs qui font que Jimi Hendrix ou Paul McCartney se retrouvent droitier comme la majorit... L'erreur est humaine aussi mme si c'est regrettable.


 



> Concernant ton image inverse sur France TV, c'est parfois pour masquer les marques des devantures pour ne pas leur faire de la publicit. Il y a certainement quelque chose de gnant dans l'ensemble du plan, cela m'tonnerait que ce soit la pancarte brandie en arrire-plan.


J'ai repris la partie o il y a des textes et j'ai un peu trich pour mieux les voir (agrandi x 2 en largeur sans toucher  la hauteur) et circulez, y a rien  lire ni  dchiffrer. Je me demande si ce n'tait pas juste pour brouiller le texte principal, tant entendu qu'ils auraient pu simplement le flouter, ils savent faire.


Donc argument non recevable,  ::mouarf:: 

Pour continuer dans les inversions modernes (et j'ai d le publier ici galement), il y a l'affaire de la sonde Rosetta  la NASA, avec ces deux bonhommes en chemises de fille (pas trs visible sur le vieux parce qu'il a quelque chose dessous) et l'couteur du demi-casque sur l'oreille gauche pour eux quand sur toutes les autres images il est  droite :


Ayant fait beaucoup de photo dans ma jeunesse, je trouve a plus que regrettable, c'est mme carrment lamentable : pour moi, la photo c'est une reprsentation de la vrit, on n'a pas le droit de la modifier, point !

----------


## tatayo

Allez, pour recentrer le dbat. 
Pas plus tard qu'hier dans une grande surface  Saint-Jean-de-Vdas :


Tatayo

----------


## foetus

LOUL c'est la ligature ff qui a saute saut. Ils ont srement utilis Comic Sans Unicode  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> c'est la ligature ff qui a saute.


D'accord. Cependant,
"c'est la ligature qui a saut*e*" me fait bizarre :
c'est la ligature absente, elle a saut
c'est la ligature qu'ils ont oublie
Attendons les spcialistes, je ne suis pas bien rveill, 




> Ils ont surement utilis Comic Sans Unicode


Pas d'accord : la Comic Sans a un "e" trs caractristique et bien reconnaissable, avec sa barre horizontale bien incline :

 ::P: 



> Pas plus tard qu'hier dans une grande surface  Saint-Jean-de-Vdas


Ha tiens, on est voisins, mais moi je suis de l'autre ct de MPL,  l'est.
Avec El Slapper au centre, manque plus qu'un 4e au nord pour la belote,  ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

> Pas d'accord : la Comic Sans a un "e" trs caractristique et bien reconnaissable, avec sa barre horizontale bien incline


Je ne suis pas expert mais ce que je voulais dire avec "Comic Sans Unicode", c'est que le graphiste a travaill avec 1 vieille police [ou 1 police que lui seul utilise] et  envoyer le document  l'imprimeur (et certainement pas 1 pdf)
L'imprimeur l'a imprim tel quel mme en voyant que la police a t remplace, faisant disparatre la ligature "ff".
Parce que sinon, comme disait Coluche, "c'est pas des lunettes qui vous faut, c'est un chien"  ::mouarf:: 




> "c'est la ligature qui a saut*e*" me fait bizarre


Corrig  ::oops::  Reverso me dit "Le participe pass saute est invariable pour ce verbe sans C.O.D. antcdent."

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne suis pas expert mais ce que je voulais dire avec "Comic Sans Unicode", c'est que le graphiste a travaill avec 1 vieille police [ou 1 police que lui seul utilise] et a envoy le document  l'imprimeur (et certainement pas 1 pdf)


Pas ncessairement : le graphiste a peut-tre tout simplement oubli d'intgrer sa police probablement pas courante dans son pdf et l'imprimeur ne l'ayant pas dans sa machine, s'est retrouv  printer avec une sans-srif tout banale.
Enfin, "toute banale" je ne sais pas, car je n'arrive pas  trouver dans mes listes une sans-srif aux lettres aussi paisses.




> L'imprimeur l'a imprim tel quel mme en voyant que la police a t remplace, faisant disparatre la ligature "ff".


Bizarre, car il m'a bien sembl qu'en cas d'absence d'un caractre, le systme est capable de le substituer par celui d'une autre police.
Enfin bon, on ne saura jamais.

Sauf si tatayo retourne dans l'hyper, retrouve l'affiche et repre son imprimeur,  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  
On va laisser tomber, hein ! 
Bonne semaine,

----------


## tatayo

> Ha tiens, on est voisins, mais moi je suis de l'autre ct de MPL,  l'est.
> Avec El Slapper au centre, manque plus qu'un 4e au nord pour la belote,


Du coup je suis (compltement ?)  l'ouest  ::lol:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## Stellar7

Bonjour,

Tout nouveau sur Eurosport - cyclisme, dans le titre et dans l'article :
PFP a devanc au sprint devant la Suissesse

Je prfre quand les journalistes sortent des mots qu'ils ont appris lors de leur dernier buffet, comme "coruscante", mme si ils l'appliquent d'une manire qui me laisse dubitatif,  un coureur cycliste.

----------


## Jipt

> Tout nouveau sur Eurosport - cyclisme, dans le titre et dans l'article :
> PFP a devanc au sprint devant la Suissesse


Et c'est quoi le problme ?




> Je prfre quand les journalistes sortent des mots qu'ils ont appris lors de leur dernier buffet, comme "coruscante", mme si ils l'appliquent d'une manire qui me laisse dubitatif,  un coureur cycliste.


Ah, les mots ronflants, le propre des journalistes sportifs,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Stellar7

Mon problme c'est "devancer devant". Si on devance, on est dj devant. "Devancer un concurrent", ok, mais "devancer devant un concurrent", il y a  mon avis doublon.

----------


## Jipt

> Mon problme c'est "devancer devant". Si on devance, on est dj devant. "Devancer un concurrent", ok, mais "devancer devant un concurrent", il y a  mon avis doublon.


Bien vu ! Je ne l'avais pas capt, sortant de quelques heures de code je suis pass par l pour me dtendre,  ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

> Avec El Slapper au centre, manque plus qu'un 4e au nord pour la belote,


Je suis au sud-est,  Pablo Picasso, pour tre prcis. Vous prfrez pas le tarot?

----------


## Jipt

> Je suis au sud-est,  Pablo Picasso, pour tre prcis. Vous prfrez pas le tarot?



Ds qu'on aura trouv le 4e, au Nord,  ::mouarf::  et pour ne rien vous cacher, belote, tarot ou autre, je ne sais pas jouer aux cartes... Bon j'ai honte de l'avouer, mais c'est vrai ; juste qu' une poque lointaine j'ai un peu connu le rami, a ne va pas bien loin...

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

je remonte ce post (comme dans la pire des discussions techniques,  ::ptdr:: ) puisque le canard est toujours vivant, je viens de me le prendre au dtour d'un F5.
Que faire pour que a soit corrig ?




> aujourd'hui c'est un gag interne, surgi lors de la rception d'un MP :
> 
> Pice jointe 625289
> 
> Alors entre le retour intempestif  la ligne aprs "internet," et ce "due" dramatique (c'est "d**" qu'on devrait lire, et si on ne sait pas, on peut le remplacer par "caus par"), la journe commence mal...


Pour voir l'image il faut cliquer, bizarre, a, il me semblait qu'on les voyait, dans les citations. Non ?
On nous aurait pondu un nouveau bug ?

 ::coucou::

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut  toutes et tous,

Lu dans le journal _Le Parisien_ achet aujourd'hui et relay sur la toile au moment mme o le _biopic_ Simone, le voyage du sicle sur Simone Veil sort sur les crans  ::calim2::  :

https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...a9/ar-AA12SBkS
_A Ermont, le panneau du parc Simone Veil qui ressemblait trop  celui dAuschwitz chang face au toll_ - msn - Libration





> 🤦🏻*♂️HALLUCINANT ! 
> Pendant ce temps-l  #Ermont, l'indcence au del du l'entendement: inauguration du Parc Simone Veil avec un grille qui fait un cho honteux  l'entre du Camp d'Auschwitz. a va tre encore la fte du stagiaire mais l a devient quand mme trs grave !


Source : https://twitter.com/benaym/status/1579597620582174720

----------


## escartefigue

Chop sur _20 minutes_ ICI



Un coup au fminin, un coup au masculin, la logique du rdacteur m'chappe  ::weird:: 

Ils devraient passer  _21 minutes_ : 1 minute pour se relire  :;):

----------


## Escapetiger

> Je prfre quand les journalistes sortent des mots qu'ils ont appris lors de leur dernier buffet, comme "*coruscante*", mme si ils l'appliquent d'une manire qui me laisse dubitatif,  un coureur cycliste.


coruscant  Wiktionnaire

tymologie
(1507) Du latin coruscans ( tincelant ,  brillant ). Le mot a repris de lintrt depuis le XIXe sicle.

----------


## escartefigue

Un  truc marrant  propos de ce mot, dans la dfinition du Petit Robert :  



Faut avouer qu'il n'est pas facile de distinguer le vrai (coruscant) du faux (cambractile)

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

dommage, je ne me souviens pas de la marque qui fait cette pub, sinon a aurait bien mrit un petit courriel, entre le trait d'union qui n'a rien  faire l et cette date dans le futur.



Imaginez un instant qu'avec leurs dlires atomiques "ils" russissent  compltement anantir la plante l'humanit le mois prochain, du coup leur date n'existera pas, gag !

Bon, ce _veuillez-vous_ me titillant la mmoire, j'en ai retrouv un similaire, dat d'aot :




Allez, bonne journe et bon week-end,
 ::coucou::

----------


## escartefigue

On peut noter galement que certains linguistes critiquent la formulation "suite " et prconisent de la remplacer par "pour faire suite ", "comme suite ", "en consquence de"...

Quant  "solutionner", longtemps considr comme un barbarisme, il est entr dans la plupart des dictionnaires depuis quelques annes maintenant, mme si l'Acadmie franaise continue de lui prfrer "rsoudre"

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce qu'elle a confondu "nous" et "elle/ils" ?

"Nous avions la gorge qui grattions" : Sandrine Rousseau moque aprs ses fautes de franais en direct  la tlvision



> "*Nous avions la gorge qui grattions, nous avions les yeux qui brlions*", a dclar Sandrine Rousseau. Interroge au sujet d'une manifestation organise pour s'opposer  la construction d'une "mga bassine"  Sainte-Soline, la dpute EELV a malencontreusement fait une regrettable faute de conjugaison, laissant la porte ouverte aux moqueries des internautes et de ses opposants politiques.


a peut galement tre un hommage  Sgolne Royal avec sa "bravitude".

----------


## escartefigue

Peu importe que le sujet soit "nous", "ils" ou "elles", dans tous les cas on crira




> Nous avions la gorge qui *gratte* et les yeux qui *brlent*.
> 
> Ils/elles avaient la gorge qui *gratte* et les yeux qui *brlent*.


Et on crira aussi : "_elle a confondu_", plutt que "_elle a confondue_"  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Yep !




> Peu importe que le sujet soit "nous", "ils" ou "elles", dans tous les cas on crira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nous avions la gorge qui gratte et les yeux qui brlent.
> 
> Ils/elles avaient la gorge qui gratte et les yeux qui brlent.


Tiens, c'est curieux, t'es sr de ton coup, l ? 
Moi je le sens mal et j'aurais prfr, avec un peu plus d'arguments autour pour bien poser la chose,
_Hier, nous nous sommes pris des lacrymos, le soir  la maison nous avions encore la gorge qui grattait et les yeux qui brlaient, mais aujourd'hui a va mieux, nous n'avons plus la gorge qui gratte ni les yeux qui brlent._

Non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans tous les cas on crira


- nous grattions
- nous brlions
On dirait qu'elle a conjugu avec le mauvais sujet, si tu dcales dans la table de conjugaison je crois que a marche.

C'tait quand mme plus simple de dire :
- Nous avions la gorge qui grattait.
- Nous avions les yeux qui brlaient.

C'est bien de l'imparfait  chaque fois ?
- Nous avions
- Elle grattait
- Ils brlaient

Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle a essay de faire. Est-ce que cette une personne qui a plus d'aptitudes pour les lettres que pour les sciences ?
Peut-tre qu'elle tait trs nerv sur le moment et qu'elle a parl trop vite.

----------


## escartefigue

> Tiens, c'est curieux, t'es sr de ton coup, l ? 
> Moi je le sens mal et j'aurais prfr, avec un peu plus d'arguments autour pour bien poser la chose,
> _Hier, nous nous sommes pris des lacrymos, le soir  la maison nous avions encore la gorge qui grattait et les yeux qui brlaient, mais aujourd'hui a va mieux, nous n'avons plus la gorge qui gratte ni les yeux qui brlent._
> 
> Non ?


Oui ! Comme je le disais, peu importe le sujet, mais pour autant, *concordance des temps oblige*, c'est tout  fait exact !
Mme si dans le langage parl, on trouve souvent la formulation que j'ai propose plus haut.
Mea Culpa  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle a essay de faire. Est-ce que cette une personne qui a plus d'aptitudes pour les lettres que pour les sciences ?
> Peut-tre qu'elle tait trs nerv sur le moment et qu'elle a parl trop vite.


Je crois surtout que les personnes qui s'expriment normment en public, en particulier les politiques qui ont souvent un rythme de vie de dingue, sont particulirement exposes aux fautes de franais.
Nous autres, simples citoyens, en commettons aussi, mais videmment a se voit moins, nous n'avons pas la mme audience  :;): .

----------


## halaster08

Bonjour,

J'ai une question pour les experts de la langue franaise qu'il y a ici, j'ai lu une phrase dans un journal que je trouve bizarre, je me demande si c'est moi qui l'interprte mal ou si c'est mal crit.
La phrase en question "Enqute ouverte au CHU de Dijon, accus davoir oubli de nourrir une patiente dcde"
Moi je comprends qu'il n'ont pas nourri une patiente dj morte, ce qui n'aurait pas de sens.
J'aurais plutt crit "accus davoir oubli de nourrir une patiente ce qui a entrain son dcs"
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Jipt

Yep !




> J'aurais plutt crit "accus davoir oubli de nourrir une patiente ce qui a entrain son dcs"
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


D'accord avec toi !

On peut raccourcir ta correction : "Enqute ouverte au CHU de Dijon, accus davoir oubli de nourrir une patiente*, depuis* dcde"

----------


## Jipt

Aprs le passage en caisse  l'hyper--courses, on me file plein de papiers et sur l'un d'eux il y avait a :



Y en a qui se surpassent, mha...

----------


## escartefigue

Entendu ce matin aux infos, et confirm sur le web, je vous le confirme, on voit des trucs des fois :

https://www.ladepeche.fr/2022/11/09/...n-10792372.php

Aprs la baguette bien cuite, la flte bien grasse.

La semaine prochaine, elle se met au tuba basse !

----------


## Jipt

Impressionnant !

Non, pas la "performance", mais bien le fait de diffuser ce genre de performance, avec le mme outil qui nous montre les bombes tomber en Ukraine sur des mamies dboussoles et qui nous montre aussi des gens comme vous et moi s'embarquer sur des trucs que certains appellent "bateaux" pour esprer trouver une vie meilleure.

Mais si la vie meilleure ce sont les deux points qui prcdent, mha ils se sont fait berner.

----------


## lper

> Mais si la vie meilleure c'est  les deux poin*t*s qui prcdent, mha ils se sont fait berner.


Un truc qui m'aurait chapp ? Et je ne sais jamais, mais "ce sont les deux..." n'est-il pas plus correct ?
Et sinon, bien le bonjour depuis le temps...
Pour finir, en effet rien ne va plus, surtout cette bande de couil... dans cette assemble nationale, c'est devenu pitoyable pour nos gnrations futures !

----------


## Jipt

Quel regard aiguis ! Bravo !
Me suis empress de corriger,  ::oops:: 
De mon ct je suis un peu patraque, peut-tre un petit covid ridicule qui me chatouille, en tout cas la gorge me gratouille et c'est fort dsagrable.
Plus la comprenette qui tourne au ralenti, ceci explique sans doute cela...




> Et sinon, bien le bonjour depuis le temps...


Oui, je m'tais fait la remarque que a faisait un bail qu'on ne t'avait point vu, mais tu as su lire dans mes penses, on n'est  l'abri de rien,  ::ptdr:: 

Alors tu penses qu' l'Ass. nat. (a leur suffira, hein !) il y en a qui se sont dj trouvs des places prs des radiateurs ? Moi c'est l'ONU sur qui j'ai envie de gerber : encore des gens grassement pays  ne rien foutre ou juste le strict minimum, a me met une haine, je vous dis pas !

Et cette nouvelle mode en train de sortir, aprs les pantalons tout dchirs aux genoux (non mais, quelle inlgance,  ::roll:: ), voil qu'on nous ressort des pantalons extra-larges ! C'est intelligent, a, vous croyez ? Deux fois plus large = deux fois plus de tissu donc deux fois plus d'engrais, de pesticides, de consommation d'eau, de carburant pour faire rouler deux fois plus de camions, etc., "ils" ont pens  tout a ou comm' d'hab' on s'en bat lek', malgr les beaux discours ? Oui, le dessin qu'a insr Jon Shannow il y a deux ou trois jours c'est tout  fait a...

Quel monde ! Quel monde misrable malgr toutes nos richesses...

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,



> Et cette nouvelle mode en train de sortir, aprs les pantalons tout dchirs aux genoux (non mais, quelle inlgance, ), voil qu'on nous ressort des pantalons extra-larges ! C'est intelligent, a, vous croyez ? Deux fois plus large = deux fois plus de tissu donc deux fois plus d'engrais, de pesticides, de consommation d'eau, de carburant pour faire rouler deux fois plus de camions, etc., "ils" ont pens  tout a ou comm' d'hab' on s'en bat lek', malgr les beaux discours ? Oui, le dessin qu'a insr Jon Shannow il y a deux ou trois jours c'est tout  fait a...


On peut envisager de se balader  poil.  ::D:

----------


## AaAaAa

Vu sur Facebook, ce matin :

----------


## Dave Hiock

Vivement le retour des mathmatiques  l'cole.
Elle est coince entre deux immeubles : c'est quoi cette maison, la plus petite de Lyon ?

----------


## Lung

> Vivement le retour des mathmatiques  l'cole.
> Elle est coince entre deux immeubles : c'est quoi cette maison, la plus petite de Lyon ?


Mais non. C'est comme pour la tente, dans Harry Potter :

 ::aie::

----------


## tatayo

Allez hop, une petite recette pour la route:

Tatayo.

P.S. dsol pour le reflet et la mise au point, je n'avais pas mes lunettes...  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Vivement le retour des mathmatiques  l'cole.
> Elle est coince entre deux immeubles : c'est quoi cette maison, la plus petite de Lyon ?


Ah l l, l'inflation est partout. ::aie::

----------


## Xelland

> Vivement le retour des mathmatiques  l'cole.
> Elle est coince entre deux immeubles : c'est quoi cette maison, la plus petite de Lyon ?


Il y a peut-tre une mezzanine ?  (mme si avec la photo de l'article, j'ai un petit doute)

----------


## lper

> Il y a peut-tre une mezzanine ?  (mme si avec la photo de l'article, j'ai un petit doute)


Il est bien indiqu 15m2 au rez et de mme  l'tage, donc je vois mal une mezzanine au rez sous un tage et encore une mezzanine au 1er.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

c'est calme en ce moment, mais il y a toujours des perles qui apparaissent, de temps en temps :



Dsol pour l'clair du flash, quand l'apn s'allume il est par dfaut en flash auto et trifouiller les rglages m'aurait pris du temps et fait rater le shoot, donc on fera avec, d'autant plus que le principal est dessous et bien visible.
Sans commentaire.

Bon week-end,

----------


## escartefigue

Outre le trait d'union, on notera aussi la majuscule  "Armes" que rien ne justifie.

----------


## Jipt

> Outre le trait d'union, on notera aussi la majuscule  "Armes" que rien ne justifie.


Oui, tu as parfaitement raison mais sur ce coup-l, il y a longtemps que j'ai renonc, on les trouve tellement partout  tort (avec un *T* et pas un *D* -- c'est quand que a va rentrer, a ? Je l'aurais bien rajout dans ma signature mais nous y sommes limits et j'ai atteint mon max) et  raison.

Et tu aurais pu dire qu'avec une virgule, cette phrase aurait t mieux "balance", mieux rythme. Non ? Regarde : _Rendez vos armes, citoyens !_  ::P:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## escartefigue

Une mode qui m'agace franchement et qui se rpand de plus en plus, c'est la suppression des articles dans les messages publicitaires, en particulier les publicits automobiles : "dcouvrez (LA) Citron C3", "essayez (LA) nouvelle Clio"  ::aie:: 
C'est aussi le cas pour les entreprises dont le nom est un sigle : "Avec (LA) SNCF", "avec (LA) MACIF"...
 ceux dont les oreilles sont galement irrites par ces formules incorrectes et disharmoniques : n'hsitez pas  contacter les entreprises concernes, plus nous serons nombreux  le signaler, plus nous aurons de chances que cesse l'hmorragie.

----------


## Jipt

Et tu as galement les pubs tout en anglais, maintenant ; a commence avec les parfums, o cela va-t-il se terminer ?  croire que la loi Toubon, tout le monde s'assoit dessus...

Et les paquets de boustifaille ou autres imprims avec des polices toutes dglingues, volontairement pourries pour faire genre ancien (pourquoi ? Qu'est-ce que a apporte ?), c'est quelque chose, a aussi ! Mais comme je (leur, quand j'ai l'occasion) dis, "_s'ils ne sont pas fichus d'imprimer correctement, alors c'est sr que ce qui est dans la bote doit tre rat galement. En tout cas, a ne donne pas confiance._"

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,



> Et les paquets de boustifaille ou autres imprims avec des polices toutes dglingues, volontairement pourries pour faire genre ancien (pourquoi ? Qu'est-ce que a apporte ?), c'est quelque chose, a aussi ! Mais comme je (leur, quand j'ai l'occasion) dis, "_s'ils ne sont pas fichus d'imprimer correctement, alors c'est sr que ce qui est dans la bote doit tre rat galement. En tout cas, a ne donne pas confiance._"


Trs simple : *c'est l'effet avant, c'tait mieux*.  ::D:

----------


## tatayo

Vu ce midi, c'est tout frais:

Tatayo.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est la suppression des articles dans les messages publicitaires


Est-ce que vous avez des exemples ?




> avec des polices toutes dglingues


Les voies du design sont impntrables.




> il y a toujours des perles qui apparaissent, de temps en temps :


Les chefs de quasiment toutes les chanes de TV et de tous les journaux s'en foutent qu'il y ait un trait d'union l o il ne devrait pas y en avoir.
Ce serait dommage de mettre du budget pour contrler le respect des rgles du Franais. Certains mdias n'ont pas le temps de se relire.

Tu n'as pas besoin d'tre un spcialiste ni en *grammaire*, ni en *conjugaison*, ni en *syntaxe* pour crire des textes pour une chane de TV.
On peut trs bien tre journaliste et toujours avoir eu 0 en dicte  ::P: 
Rare sont les gens qui maitrisent la grammaire et la conjugaison.

=====
Peut-tre que vous avez raison de vous plaindre, mais la situation ne s'amliorera pas, donc apprenez  vivre avec.  :;): 

Perso j'aime bien critiquer ceux qui utiliser le terme "crypter"  la place de "chiffrer", "digital"  la place de "numrique", "ampoule"  la place de "lampe", "non"  la place de "tube fluorescent", "lectrocuter"  la place de "lectriser".

----------


## escartefigue

> Envoy par escartefigue
> 
> 
> Une mode qui m'agace franchement et qui se rpand de plus en plus, c'est la suppression des articles dans les messages publicitaires, en particulier [...]
> 
> 
> Est-ce que vous avez des exemples ?


Ce ne sont pas les exemples qui manquent, trouvs sur les sites officiels des constructeurs, ici :

https://www.renault.fr/vehicules-ele...-electric.html
https://www.renault.fr/vehicules-hyb...hargeable.html
https://www.citroen.fr/vehicules/c3.html
https://essais500electrique.fr/

En images










Chose curieuse, ce sont tous les constructeurs qui ont une image bas de gamme qui utilisent ce genre de messages : Citron, Dacia, Fiat, Opel et Renault
Les constructeurs qui ont une meilleure image, comme BMW, Honda ou Mercedes ne le font pas (tant mieux du reste, a suffit bien comme a).

----------


## Mdinoc

> Outre le trait d'union, on notera aussi la majuscule  "Armes" que rien ne justifie.


Hm, cette mention peut-elle tre considre comme un titre?

----------


## Jipt

Yep !




> Envoy par escartefigue
> 
> 
> Outre le trait d'union, on notera aussi la majuscule  "Armes" que rien ne justifie.
> 
> 
> Hm, cette mention peut-elle tre considre comme un titre?





> Si le titre commence par tout autre mot que le, la, les, un, une ou un adjectif, les mots suivants ne prennent pas de capitale


source
Et pour trouver ce site, j'ai fait une recherche avec _typographie du titre_ et toutes les remontes disent + ou - la mme chose, alors j'ai pris celle-la un peu au petit bonheur la chance,  :8-):

----------


## el_slapper

Et parfois, le coupable est entre _mon_ clavier et _ma_ chaise. Ma collgue a corrig un de mes JIRAs...



D'habitude, on ne met pas d'anglais ici, mais ma frappe de faute a t tellement totale que bon...

----------


## AaAaAa

> D'habitude, on ne met pas d'anglais ici, mais ma *frappe de faute* a t tellement totale que bon...


un peu de dyslexie  ::mouarf::  pour la faute de frappe ?

----------


## escartefigue

Je dirais plutt faute volontaire histoire d'enfoncer le clou, un peu comme le classique "_ma fourche a langu_".

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

J'tudie une librairie audio (uos), et sur le site je rcupre un zip avec des exemples et celui que je prsente s'appelle waveform.

J'ouvre le projet avec mon Lazarus 2.2.4 et quelle n'est pas ma surprise de constater que le premier TEdit, en haut  droite, se comporte comme si le programme s'excutait !


Regardez le curseur au centre de la zone de saisie, il clignote ! (j'aurais pu faire un zip, mais flemme) Et regardez les bordures de cette zone, elles sont bleues alors que les autres TEdit sont bien noirs. Et enfin, les traits bleu et vert d'alignement des objets ne le concernent pas alors que oui, en fait : les 3 TEdit sont parfaitement aligns  gauche et  droite, mais on ne dirait pas,  voir a comme a...

Ceci tant dit et vu, je peux quand mme cliquer dessus pour en modifier les proprits, en l'espce, si je choisis Alignment qui est  taCenter et que je le passe  taLeft, ben le point d'insertion se met  clignoter  gauche !
Pas fait d'autres essais, ce genre de bug me gonfle au plus haut point.

J'hsite entre le forum _Lazarus_ et le forum _On voit des trucs_.

Allez, bonne journe et bonne fin de semaine.
PS : jamais vu un tel comportement de ma vie...

----------


## foetus

J'ai trouv "je ne sais plus o" 1 scan d'1 page sur les bizarreries de la langue franaise (sujet 1 peu lger comme c'est les vacances  ::whistle::  ... et je trouve qu'il y a 1 peu trop de pluriel) 




> Nous portions les portions.
> Les poules du couvent couvent.
> Mes fils ont cass mes fils.
> Il est  l'Est.
> Je vis ces vis.
> Cet homme est fier. Peut-on s'y fier ?.
> Avant, nous ditions de belles ditions.
> Je suis content qu'ils content ces histoires.
> Il convient qu'ils convient leurs amis.
> ...



dit : @Jipt a raison aprs verification  ::mrgreen::  : c'est bien "ce mets"

----------


## Jipt

> et je trouve qu'il y a 1 peu trop de pluriel)


Difficile de faire autrement, hein.

Sinon c'est sympa, sauf peut-tre celui-ci, qui me chagrine, 



> Les cuisiniers excellent  faire ces mets excellent.


et que j'aurais crit :
_Les cuisiniers excellent  faire ce mets excellent._
car sinon il fallait accorder _excellent_ avec un "s", qui ne se serait pas entendu mais crit, a faisait moche.

Et, oui, dans ce contexte, "mets" s'crit avec un "s" terminal, mme au singulier (les estrangers doivent s'arracher le cheveux,  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

menu de fte  Palavas, c'est de saison mais attention, la 1re ligne de titre pique !

Alors les accents (au pluriel puisque la 2e est galement concerne), je passe, car entre ceux qui sont persuads qu'on ne les met pas sur les majuscules (Ah, les ravages de l'ducation nationale d'il y a un demi-sicle, et a perdure...) et ceux qui ne savent pas les mettre, l'orthographe est bien maltraite.
Mais l'absence du "U" est pour moi lamentable, c'est comme si on allait _au Qatar en Qashqai manger des coqillages_, non mais all quoi !

Ah mon bon monsieur, tout fout le camp, mme les *pubs du gouvernement* (quelle honte !) o le trait d'union est zapp dans celle que j'ai rcemment vue et qui concerne la protection des adultes contre les mfaits de la biture en ces priodes de ftes, saynte joue par des gens connus il m'a sembl, et comme on ne sait plus couter, la personne qui parle est double par un sous-titrage qui corche et vous pouvez le constater par vous-mme l : vido


H ben ppte, si tu veux que je te dise "moi", je te le dis : "moi" ! Alors, heureuse ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Dave Hiock

> menu de fte  Palavas, c'est de saison mais attention, la 1re ligne de titre pique !


j'ose  peine imaginer si au lieu d'omettre le *U* il avait omis le *Q*

----------


## foetus

> j'ose  peine imaginer si au lieu d'omettre le *U* il avait omis le *Q*


Regarde l'origine de 1 coquille (faute typographique) : il contient galement 1 coquille  ::zoubi::

----------


## escartefigue

Il faut avouer que la langue franaise n'est pas toujours simple.

Un coquille c'est l'exosquelette de certains mollusques.
Mais c'est aussi une boulette, non pas de viande, de typographie.
Par contre, autant la coquille ne se mange pas, autant la coquillette se mange.
Pourtant la coquillette c'est une petite coquille, l aussi sans viande.
Quand il y a de la viande, a s'appelle un ravioli, sauf que ce n'est pas vraiment de la viande qu'il y a dedans, c'est du "minerai".
Et "minerai", a ne veut pas dire "d'origine minrale", a veut dire que c'est du "pur buf", donc  base de viande de cheval. 
a, on le sait grce aux savants de chez Panzani et Spanghero, sans qui nous serions rests dans l'ignorance.
Et la viande de cheval pur buf, ce sont des cartilages, des os et autres dchets d'quarrissage rduits en poussire.
a aussi nous le devons aux minences grises de l'industrie alimentaire.
Merci  eux.
Et pour tre complet, il faut ajouter que la langue de buf est un champignon comestible, comme le pied de mouton, mais que l'il de perdrix ne se mange pas, ou alors il faut tre trs souple (au lait ?) !

Quand je vous dis que c'est compliqu...

----------


## Jipt

Salut salut,

pour bien commencer l'anne, un bgaiement de la CAF,  propos d'une pension :


 ::ptdr:: 

Allez, bonne anne bonne sant et bonnes trouvailles dans les crits d'ici et l.

----------


## escartefigue

a change du trs frquent "t apostrophe" genre 




> me semble *t'*il


  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Ce soir aux infos, en grand, en trs grand sur l'cran et en plusieurs plans diffrents, toujours la mme faute ignoble (non, je ne parle pas de l'absence de l'accent sur la prposition ) :


Alors oui, c'est grave ce qui s'est pass, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour dnigrer notre langue  ce point-l, d'autant plus qu'auparavant c'tait correct (dsol pour les cts flouts, pas de mon fait mais de la part de la rgie de montage de la squence) :


Il suffisait de s'en inspirer mais non, plus personne ne sait lire et donc plus personne ne sait crire,  ::cry::

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

sur le site Klsia :



Quel dommage que leur formulaire de contact soit si dcourageant...

Pourtant, ils ont mis le site  jour : j'avais dj post un truc similaire en mai 2021, mais ils ont conserv les fautes, quelle misre.

----------


## escartefigue

Il existait les contrevrits, les demi-mensonges, voici dsormais les vrits fausses :



Le coupable est ICI

----------

